# knitting tea party - 11 july '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 11 July 14

July is here and almost half over already. Pretty soon we are going to be looking at each other and wondering where the summer went. 75° today at noon  pleasant  I havent been outside much  today is my day to play merry mary homemaker  both the washer and dryer are going full blast  I need to empty the dishwasher before the sink fills up  lately Ive been fairly good about emptying the dishwasher and putting dirty dishes in it right after I use them. So much easier to just put them in the sink and forget about it. However cleanliness in next to godliness they say and I can use all the help I can get.

I havent said much lately but most of you know the saga of my floor  the tiles coming apart at the seams  tiles moving, etc. Finally  the floor man appeared this morning  at the expected time  which is always a surprise. Maybe my voice did carry a bit of the frustration I am feeling when I talked to scott yesterday. He suggested just replacing it with something else  which I agree is the thing to do  where we differ on the subject is how this is going to take place. I was nice and tactful  but quietly forceful this morning  the only option on the table is I get my money back  they take the tile  we go back to square one and start over again. He needs to discuss it with his partner  to which I answered  fine  just tell him it is the only option available. So the sage continues  hopefully I will hear this afternoon. I just hope they agree and dont come up with another idea since I really meant it  there is only one acceptable option  and there I stand. I really dont like confrontation  it upsets me  but I took the doormat sign off my forehead a long time ago and its never going back. Hopefully everyone agrees with me and we can go happily on with our lives.

Why is my house in a continual state of being cleaned  and I am getting tired of Heidi complaining about the cats. Is that two paragraphs in one sentence? Well  they do kind of go with each other. I love the cats  I do  yes  they have taken over  they lay on top of the cupboards and peer down at me from aloft  they walk on the counter top but that is where their food and water are. They lay in bed because they like to  also the couch  which has suffered a little. But it is my couch. I live is a perpetual state of hair  well of course I do  I have a dog and three cats. But you dont keep it cleaned up  tis true  I am a terrible house keeper  mother would be so disappointed. But it is my dirt. Do I get fed up with it  yes  sometimes I do  but I dont nanner myself every time I see myself. So it is kind of a stalemate between Heidi and I  she will gripe  I will resist  and we will go on loving each other as we always have and will.

I thought we would start out the week with some vegetarian fare  this is the time of year for it with produce flowing out of our gardens. One of the joys of summer and early fall is the mounds of fresh fruit and vegetables. Nothing tastes better then just picked.

Rice and Corn Cakes With Spicy Black Beans Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 354, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 650mg, Dietary Fiber: 12g, Total Fat: 14g, Carbs: 50g, Cholesterol: 106mg, Protein: 17g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

1 cup(s) rice, brown, instant 
6 scallion(s) (green onions), trimmed and sliced 
2 teaspoon garlic, minced 
1 1/2 teaspoon thyme, fresh, chopped, or 1/2 teaspoon dried thyme leaves, crushed 
1 cup(s) corn, frozen 
1 cup(s) bread crumbs, soft whole-wheat 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
2 large egg(s) 
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin, divided 
15 ounce(s) beans, black, rinsed 
1 cup(s) salsa, mild, medium or hot

Preparation

Cook rice with the amount of water called for in the package directions, adding scallions, garlic and thyme to the water. Remove from heat and stir in corn, breadcrumbs, salt and pepper. Let stand for about 5 minutes to cool slightly.

Whisk eggs in a large bowl until frothy. Add the rice mixture and mash with a potato masher until the mixture holds together (it will be fairly soft), about 1 minute. Shape the mixture into 8 patties.

Heat 2 teaspoons oil in a medium nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Carefully transfer 4 patties to the pan with a spatula and cook until browned and crispy, about 3 minutes per side. Transfer to a plate; cover to keep warm. Wipe out the pan with a paper towel, add the remaining 2 teaspoons oil and repeat with the remaining 4 patties.

Meanwhile, combine beans and salsa in a small saucepan and cook over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until hot, about 5 minutes. To serve, divide the beans among 4 plates and top with 2 patties each.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/rice--corn-cakes-with-spicy-black-beans.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyaging_20140701

They sell gluten free pasta dont they  then it is possible to make this recipe gluten free plus vegetarian  a twofer  wow.

Penne With Braised Squash and Greens Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 386, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 660mg, Dietary Fiber: 9g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 63g, Cholesterol: 18mg, Protein: 16g 
Carb Choices: 3.5

Ingredients

2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
4 ounce(s) tofu, cubed, smoked 
1 medium onion(s), chopped 
3 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 pinch pepper, red, crushed 
1 1/2 cup(s) broth, vegetable 
1 pounds squash, butternut, peeled and cut into 3/4-inch cubes, (3 cups) 
1 bunch(es) Swiss chard, fresh, small, stems removed, leaves cut into 1-inch pieces 
8 ounce(s) pasta, penne, 100% whole-wheat, or rigatoni, or fusilli 
1/2 cup(s) cheese, Parmesan, freshly grated 
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste 
pepper, black ground, to taste

Preparation

Put a large pot of water on to boil for cooking pasta.

Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat.

Add tofu and cook, stirring, until lightly browned, 3 to 5 minutes.

Transfer to a plate. Add onion to the pan; cook, stirring often, until softened and golden, 2 to 3 minutes.

Add garlic and crushed red pepper; cook, stirring, for 30 seconds.

Return the tofu to the pan and add broth and squash; bring to a simmer. Cover and cook for 10 minutes. Add chard and stir to immerse. Cover and cook until the squash and chard are tender, about 5 minutes.

Meanwhile, cook pasta until just tender, 8 to 10 minutes or according to package directions.

Drain and return to the pot. Add the squash mixture, Parmesan, salt and pepper; toss to coat.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/penne-with-braised-squash--greens.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthsexualhealth_20140701

Its always nice to have some crunch in salads or the morning oatmeal or just as a snack  I think this fills the bill quite nicely.

RUNCH TIME

Quinoa clusters are the new croutons 
Listen, croutons have a time and place--like in a classic Caesar or at the salad bar. But when it comes to making salad toppings at home, you can do better. Enter our recipe for quinoa clusters. We mix uncooked quinoa and oats with nuts and seeds, toss it all with coconut oil and bake until crunchy. The result, which is basically a savory version of granola, will liven up any bowl of greens better than cubed bread ever could. Plus, you can add em to soup or yogurt, or even scoop up a handful for an afternoon snack.

QUINOA CLUSTERS

A PureWow Original Recipe

Makes about 4 cups.

Ingredients:

2-1/2 cups oats
1-1/2 cups quinoa
1 cup slivered almonds
1 cups shelled pistachios
1 cup pumpkin seeds
¾ teaspoon salt
¾ cup coconut oil, melted

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 300°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

In a large bowl, toss the oats with the quinoa, almonds, pistachios, pumpkin seeds and salt to combine. Add the coconut oil (if it has hardened in the jar, you can melt it in the microwave or on the stove over low heat) and toss the mixture until it forms clumps. If the mixture seems dry add more coconut oil 1 tablespoon at a time.

Spread the mixture onto the prepared baking sheet in a thin, even layer.

Bake until crispy, about 1 hour. Let cool completely, then break into clusters (this should happen easily if you gently lift the edges of the parchment). Serve over salad or store in an airtight container.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/10347/Quinoa-clusters-are-the-new-croutons.htm?&utm_medium=email&utm_source=recipe&utm_campaign=Crunch_Time_2014_06_04&utm_content=Recipe_editorial

Swiss Cheese Almond Flatbread Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 97, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 138mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 14g, Cholesterol: 3mg, Protein: 3g 
Exchanges: Starch: 1, Fat: 0.5

Ingredients

3 1/2 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1 package(s) active dry yeast 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 1/4 cup(s) water, warm 
2 tablespoon oil, olive 
2/3 cup(s) cheese, Swiss, finely shredded 
1/3 cup(s) nuts, almonds, sliced 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, cracked black 
1/2 teaspoon salt, sea, coarse

Recipe Tip: Let rise 80 minutes.

Preparation

In a large bowl, stir together 1 1/4 cups of the flour, the yeast, and salt. Add the warm water and 1 tablespoon of the olive oil. Beat with an electric mixer on low to medium speed for 30 seconds, scraping side of bowl. Beat on high speed for 3 minutes. Using a wooden spoon, stir in as much of the remaining flour as you can.

Turn out dough onto a lightly floured surface. Knead in enough of the remaining flour to make a stiff dough that is smooth and elastic (8 to 10 minutes total). Shape dough into a ball. Place in a lightly greased bowl; turn once to grease surface of dough. Cover; let rise in a warm place until double in size (about 1 hour).

Punch down dough.

Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Divide in half. Lightly oil 2 baking sheets.

Shape each half of the dough into a ball. Place on prepared baking sheets. Cover and let rest for 10 minutes.

Flatten each ball into a circle about 9 inches in diameter. Using your fingers, press 1/2-inch-deep indentations about 2 inches apart into the surface. Brush with the remaining 1 tablespoon olive oil. Sprinkle with cheese, almonds, pepper, and coarse salt. Cover; let rise in a warm place until nearly double in size (about 20 minutes).

Preheat oven to 375° F. Bake flatbread for 25 to 30 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from baking sheets; cool on wire racks.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/swiss-cheese-almond-flatbread.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthdietandnutrition_20140705

Galic nots
A PureWow Original Recipe

Makes about 2 dozen

Ingredients:

Pizza Dough

3¾ cups bread flour
1 package (7 grams) yeast
1 tablespoon salt
2 teaspoons sugar
1 ⅓ cups water, at room temperature
¼ cup extra-virgin olive oil

Nots

¾ cup extra-virgin olive oil
10 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
½ cup fresh chopped parsley

Directions

Make the dough: In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the dough hook, combine the flour with the yeast until well combined. Add the salt, sugar, water and oil. Mix on low speed until the mixture comes together, about 3 minutes. Increase the speed to medium and continue to mix until a smooth dough forms, 5 minutes more. (You can also mix the dough by hand for 10 minutes total.)

Lightly grease a large bowl with olive oil. Transfer the dough to the bowl, cover with plastic wrap and let rise in the refrigerator overnight.

Make the nots: Preheat the oven to 375° and line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Heat the olive oil in a small pot over medium heat. When it begins to shimmer, add the garlic, remove from the heat and let steep for 15 minutes.

To shape the nots, form the dough into rough balls (use about 3 tablespoons of dough per not) around 1 tablespoon of shredded cheese. Round the dough into smooth balls (see Finishing Touches, below).

Brush the nots generously with the oil and bake until golden, 10 to 13 minutes. While still hot, toss the nots in the remaining oil and parsley. Let cool for 10 minutes before serving.

Three steps to perfect "nots":

Flatten the dough slightly with your palm, and place 1 tablespoon shredded cheese in the center.

Fold the outer edges of the dough inward, pinching at the top to seal.

To make sure the nots are fully sealed, roll each ball on the counter until the surface of the dough is smooth.

Finishing Touches: It's the details that count! Try these tips - Got extra garlic infused oil? Brush the fragrant stuff on roast chicken or use it in a marinade. This dough also makes one mean pizza.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/9099/The-cheesy-reason-we-heart-our-garlic-nots.htm

For some reason word decided to dump into the nether region of space about 25 recipe documents I had ready to go. Hmmmmm  I think after I start tonights ktp I will be uninstalling and reinstalling my word program and hope that helps. I think a lot of it has to do with my ram but I wouldnt swear to it. Anyhow  on to plan B  which is to just graze through some of my emails and see what good stuff I can come up with  think this is going to be a mishmash of recipes this week. Onward on upward.

Mushroom Stroganoff with Basmati Rice Recipe

This may seem to require an awful lot of mushrooms, but you have to remember how much they cook down: what you find difficult to cram into a pan, turns out, when cooked, just to fill one serving platter.

This is a good recipe to do when youre expecting friends round for dinner midweek as you can get most of it done the minute you get back from work, leaving yourself time for a quick bath with a drink before everyone arrives. Plus, it doesnt matter if theyre late  as Im sure they will be  as all you need to do is put a flame under the pan of cooked mushrooms and onion, reheat, adding the salt, sherry, spices and parsley as and when your friends are ready to eat.

Yield: Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

1 large onion
2 cloves garlic
¼ cup olive oil
8oz/approx. 4½ cups shiitake mushrooms
10oz/approx. 4 cups button mushrooms
8oz/approx. 4½ cups cremini mushrooms
8oz/approx. 4½ cups field mushrooms
1 stick butter
1 tablespoon sea salt/1½ teaspoons table salt
¼ cup Amontillado sherry
1 tablespoon paprika
½ tablespoon freshly grated nutmeg
1½ cups sour cream
1/3 cup chopped parsley

Directions

Peel and quarter the onion and process with the peeled garlic cloves until everything is finely chopped.

Heat the oil in a large wide pan and cook the onion and garlic mush until softened, but not colored.

Remove the stalks from the shiitake and slice them; quarter the button mushrooms and slice them too.

Slice the cremini mushrooms, and peel and quarter the inky field mushrooms, discarding the stalks first.

Add the butter to the pan and tumble in the mushrooms when it has all but melted. Try and turn the mushrooms in the pan, although this will be difficult, I know, as even a big pan will be extremely full. Put a lid on the pan and cook the mushrooms for about 15 minutes. Stop at this point if youre cooking ahead of time.

Take off the lid (reheat first if youve done the above bit earlier) and add the salt, sherry, paprika, nutmeg and sour cream. I dont think this needs pepper, but by all means add it if you want to. Stir this deep, creamy buff-colored and nubbly mixture on the heat for about 5 minutes, add most of the parsley, stir again, then put it on whatever dish youre serving it from and sprinkle over the rest of the parsley.

The Rice

Id use 2½ cups basmati rice here. Cook according to package instructions - lightly press on 3 cardamom pods with the side of a knife, just to crush them slightly first, and chuck them into the water along with the rice. I dont salt my rice, finding the richness and depth of the aromatic and creamy mushrooms flavor enough. The cardamom provides musky fragrance, which is all this rice  beautiful in its plainness  needs.

Notes: If youd prefer to use white wine in place of the sherry, go right ahead.

NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION: Calories 299kcal - Sodium 569mg - Total Carbohydrate 10g - Fiber 2g 
Fat 27g - Trans Fat 0g - Saturated Fat 13g - Monounsaturated Fat 10g - Polyunsaturated Fat 2g 
Cholesterol 53mg - Sugar 4g - Protein 5g - Magnesium 25mg - Potassium 548mg - Vitamin A 206mcg RAE 
Vitamin C 7mg - Calcium 70mg - Iron 1mg

http://recipes.aarp.org/recipes/mushroom-stroganoff-with-basmati-rice

Farro and Cabbage Soup Recipe
Recipe by: Julia della Croce | from Roma: Authentic Recipes from In and Around the Eternal City

Although this is a meatless dish, the cabbage and onions provide a hearty flavor base. Cooked farro berries or ground farro is used. Whole berries go nicely with the rustic character of the soup, but ground farro gives the soup a nice thick consistency.

Yield: FOR 6 PEOPLE

INGREDIENTS

6 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
4 cloves garlic, crushed
2 onions, quartered and thinly sliced
2 bay leaves
3 fresh rosemary sprigs, or 1 teaspoon crumbled dried rosemary
1¼ pounds cabbage, cored and shredded
4 plum tomatoes, peeled, seeded, and chopped
10 cups water
1 tablespoon coarse sea salt
1 cup farro berries (soaked in water to cover for 1 hour and drained) or coarsely ground farro
plenty of freshly ground black pepper
¼ pound semisoft pecorino cheese, shaved into paper-thin slices

Directions

In a Dutch oven, heat the olive oil over low heat.

Add the garlic, onions, bay leaves, and rosemary and sauté until the onions are translucent, about 6 minutes.

Stir in the cabbage. Sauté until it softens, about 10 minutes.

Stir in the tomatoes and sauté for an additional minute.

Add the water and salt. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat and simmer gently until all the flavors marry and the soup is fragrant, about 30 minutes.

Stir in the soaked farro, if using, and cook the soup until the grains are tender but still somewhat chewy, about 15 minutes.

If using ground farro, stir it into the soup during the last 10 minutes of cooking.

Remove the bay leaves and rosemary, taste for salt, and add pepper. Ladle the soup into individual serving bowls. Cover the surface of each with a layer of pecorino shavings. Serve immediately.

Notes

Make-Ahead: As with any cabbage soup, the flavors are improved when it is made a day or two in advance. To cook in advance, make the soup, let it cool, then cover and refrigerate. When it is time to serve, reheat and add the pecorino to each bowl.

Nutrients per serving - Calories 351kcal - Protein 14g - Sugar 8g - Fiber 7g - Total Carbohydrate 33g Cholesterol 17mg - Sodium 1488mg - Saturated Fat 5g - Fat 20g - Iron 3mg

http://recipes.aarp.org/recipes/farro-and-cabbage-soup

I wonder how this computer decides which first word of the sentence it is going to capitalize automatically  sometimes it does and sometimes it doesnt. I should care  me  who rarely hits the shift key  as you all are aware  and my excessive use of the wonderful dash  it just tickled my mind as I had to capitalize the I in the the first sentence. Of all the worries of the world and I am wondering about capital letters. Simple minds = simple pleasures. Ever onward and upward --------

Cheddar Corn Impossible Pie Recipe
Recipe by: Rose Murray | from 125 Best Casseroles and One-Pot Meals

When you think theres nothing in the house for supper, or when relatives suddenly appear for Sunday lunch, heres the answer. The flour mixture in this vegetable-packed dish magically forms a very thin tender base for its zesty custard filling. Serve with chili sauce or bottled salsa and a cabbage-carrot slaw.

Yield: Makes 4 servings

INGREDIENTS

2 tbsp (25 mL) dry bread crumbs
10 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
1 cup (250 mL) shredded mild Cheddar cheese
1 onion, finely chopped
Half sweet green pepper, diced
1 cup (250 mL) corn kernels
¼ tsp (1 mL) pepper
Pinch salt
Pinch cayenne pepper
½ cup (125 mL) all-purpose flour
1 tsp (5 mL) baking powder
2 tbsp (25 mL) shortening
4 eggs
2 cups (500 mL) milk

Directions

Grease 10-inch (25 cm) quiche pan or pie plate; sprinkle with bread crumbs. Combine bacon, Cheddar, onion, green pepper, corn, pepper, salt and cayenne; sprinkle over bread crumbs.

In bowl, stir together flour and baking powder; cut in shortening until in fine crumbs. Add eggs and milk; whisk just until smooth. Pour over bacon mixture.

Bake in 350°F (180°C) oven for 45 to 50 minutes or until knife inserted near center comes out clean. Let stand for 5 minutes.

Nutrients per serving - Calories 542kcal - Sodium 956mg - Total Carbohydrate 34g - Fiber 2g - Fat 33g 
Trans Fat 0g - Saturated Fat 14g - Monounsaturated Fat 12g - Polyunsaturated Fat 4g - Cholesterol 273mg 
Sugar 11g - Protein 28g - Magnesium 57mg - Potassium 551mg - Vitamin A 209mcg RAE 
Vitamin C 16mg - Calcium 462mg - Iron 3mg

http://recipes.aarp.org/recipes/cheddar-corn-impossible-pie?intcmp=Outbrain&obref=obinsite

Avocado and Beet Salad with Citrus Vinaigrette Recipe
Recipe by: Alice Waters | from Chez Panisse Cafe Cookbook

In our temperate climate of Northern California, someone is growing beets all year round, and not just red ones. Golden beets, striped Chioggia beets, rosy pink beets, and ivory beets, lightly pickled, add sparkle to antipasti, grilled fish dishes, or salads like this one.

Yield: Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

6 medium red or golden beets
Salt and pepper
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
Extra virgin olive oil
1 large shallot, diced fine
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon orange juice
1 tablespoon chopped chervil
¼ teaspoon chopped lemon zest
¼ teaspoon chopped orange zest
2 firm, ripe avocados
Chervil sprigs

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400°F.

Trim and wash the beets. Put them in a baking dish, add a splash of water, and cover tightly. Roast the beets in the oven for about 45 minutes, until they are cooked through.

When the beets are cooked, allow them to cool uncovered. Peel and cut them into wedges. Put them in a bowl, season generously with salt and pepper, add the red wine vinegar and 1 tablespoon of olive oil, and toss gently.

Put the shallot in a bowl and add the white wine vinegar, lemon juice, orange juice, and a pinch of salt. Let macerate for 15 minutes. Whisk in ¾ cup olive oil and stir in the chopped chervil, lemon zest, and orange zest. Taste for seasoning.

Cut the avocados in half lengthwise and remove the pits. Leaving the skin intact, cut the avocados lengthwise into ¼-inch slices. Scoop out the slices with a large spoon and arrange them on a platter or individual dishes. Season with salt and pepper. Arrange the beets over the avocado slices and drizzle with the vinaigrette. Garnish with a few chervil sprigs.

Variation: Blood orange, grapefruit, Meyer lemon, and kumquat go well with the roasted beets and citrus dressingwith or without the avocadosas do watercress and Belgian endive.

Editor's Note: Nutritional information includes 1/8 teaspoon of added salt per serving.

Nutrients per serving - Calories 408kcal - Calcium 28mg - Vitamin C 14mg - Vitamin A 10mcg RAE Potassium 629mg - Magnesium 40mg - Protein 3g - Sugar 6g - Fiber 7g - Total Carbohydrate 15g Cholesterol 0mg - Sodium 361mg - Saturated Fat 5g - Fat 39g - Iron 1mg

http://recipes.aarp.org/recipes/avocado-and-beet-salad-with-citrus-vinaigrette?intcmp=Outbrain&obref=obinsite

This is an interesting recipe  and we needed something with a little mint in it  I think maybe Julie will like this recipe.

Braised Duck with a Lift Recipe
Recipe by: Molly Krause, Richard Krause | from The Flavorful Kitchen Cookbook

Braised dishes are great for entertaining because most of the work takes place at the front end. Serve this with risotto or mashed potatoes for a satisfying meal.

Yield: 4 servings

INGREDIENTS

4 duck legs and thighs (legs and thighs typically sold together as 1 piece)
Salt and pepper
4 sprigs fresh thyme
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
1 large carrot, peeled and chopped
4 cloves garlic, peeled and chopped
1 inch (2.5 cm) fresh ginger, peeled and chopped
1 tablespoon (8 g) all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons (10 g) unsweetened cocoa powder
2 tablespoons (12 g) chopped fresh mint, divided
1 cup (235 ml) dry red wine, such as Cabernet or Syrah
2 tablespoons (30 ml) Cointreau liqueur
Zest of 1 orange
½ orange, cut into 6 slices
2 cups (475 ml) water
Juice from ½, lemon

Directions

Preheat oven to 275°F (140°F, or gas mark 1). Season duck with salt and pepper. In a large skillet, sear the duck on both sides over medium-high heat. Place duck in a large oven-safe cooking pan and arrange thyme sprigs on top.

In the same skillet used for searing, add the onion, carrot, garlic, and ginger. Cook until softened, 2 to 3 minutes. Add the flour and cook for an additional 2 to 3 minutes.

Add the cooked vegetable mixture to the cooking pan, along with the cocoa powder, 1 tablespoon (6 g) mint, wine, Cointreau, zest, orange pieces, and water. Cover with lid or foil and bake for 1 to 1½ hours until the duck is very tender.

Remove the duck from the pan to a serving dish. Transfer the liquid and vegetables to a saucepan, bring to a simmer, and reduce slightly to a sauce consistency. Stir in remaining 1 tablespoon (6 g) mint and lemon juice and adjust seasoning with salt and pepper. Serve duck with sauce in shallow bowls.

Notes

Interplay of Intensity: Cocoa + Red Wine + Mint:

This is a richly complex combination, with the deep intensity of cocoa powder, the bold burst of red wine, and the bright lift of fresh mint. Cocoa and mint often get paired (think minty hot chocolate), as do cocoa and red wine for baking applications (think cocoa merlot cake), but its rare to find them all grouped together.

In the application recipe, they become a braising liquid for duck (also great for chicken or other poultry), with slow, long cooking that softens and incorporates the flavors. To preserve the mints zing, add it at the very end. These bold flavors work well with rich meats such as duck, lamb, and squab.

Cocoa:

Not to be confused with the chocolate normally found in finished candy bars, cocoa is a product of the processed leftover solids from making chocolate. It is an unsweetened powder used in baking, desserts, and beverages. In this application, it adds a complex chocolate depth minus the sweetness typically associated with chocolate. Use cocoa as an underlying accent-as in this combination-or more pronounced, as in desserts.

Red Wine:

Dont substitute white wine for this combination, as it will not provide the flavor profile suitable with the cocoa. Go for a full-bodied Cabernet Sauvignon or Zinfandel (not pink!) for maximum impact. In sweeter applications, consider using a port wine for its increased sweetness and flavor concentration.

Mint:

Mint provides an element of surprise to this dish, but use it with a delicate hand. Consider it the accent flavor, not a dominant taste, and incorporate accordingly-a sprinkle of chopped mint over a finished dish or combined with other herbs to give a bright note to an otherwise luxuriously rich flavor combination.

Nutrients per serving: information is based on 1/8 teaspoon added salt per serving - Calories 980kcal -

Sodium 443mg - Total Carbohydrate 15g - Fiber 3g - Fat 85g - Trans Fat 0g - Saturated Fat 29g
Monounsaturated Fat 40g - Polyunsaturated Fat 11g - Cholesterol 164mg - Sugar 4g - Protein 27g 
Magnesium 59mg - Potassium 679mg - Vitamin A 266mcg RAE - Vitamin C 31mg - Calcium 68mg

http://recipes.aarp.org/recipes/braised-duck-with-a-lift?intcmp=Outbrain&obref=obinsite

Here is a recipe for a summers evening when it is too hot to think of adding any more heat to the kitchen.

Chilled Cucumber-Avocado Soup 
By: Greg Henry

Ingredients

1 English cucumber (peeled and chopped)
2-3 ripe but firm avocados (peeled, pitted and chopped) about 1½ lbs
2 sliced scallions (white and light green parts only)
1 cup chicken broth (may substitute vegetable broth, more milk, or water)
1 cup milk 
2 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice 
½ teaspoon white pepper (or to taste)
¼ teaspoon kosher salt (or to taste)
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper (or to taste)
parsley sprigs (as garnish)

Directions

In the bowl of a food processor or blender combine the cucumber, avocado and scallions. Pulse several times until the mixture is uniformly chopped.

Add broth, milk and lemon juice and continue to process until the mixture is completely smooth.

Season with white pepper, salt, and cayenne pepper, then refrigerate until completely chilled, at least 4 hours.

Taste for seasoning and serve in chilled bowls with parsley as garnish.

http://www.sippitysup.com/cucumber-avocado-soup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sippitysup%2FZlCT+%28Sippity+Sup%29

Interspersed here before I forget it is a url  a web address  that I thought might interest some  hey Betty  I was thinking of you when I saw this.

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/52_Weeks_of_Free_Dishcloth_Patterns__L300256.html?showAll=yes

I saw this and wondered what Pammie would think ---------

|	BREAKING NEWS ALERT

BREAKING NEWS	Friday, July 11, 2014 12:30 PM EDT

LeBron James to Return to Cleveland Cavaliers, Leaving Miami Heat 
Four years after he bolted from Cleveland to Miami in pursuit of the N.B.A. championships that had eluded him, LeBron James is returning home.
At age 29 and with two N.B.A. titles now in his possession, James decided Friday to rejoin the Cavaliers, for whom he played in the first seven seasons of his storied professional career. Vilified in Cleveland when he decided to leave for the Heat, James is likely to find that all is forgiven, and more, as he embarks on an effort to bring a championship to a city that has not celebrated one in any major sport in 50 years.
James, who grew up in nearby Akron, Ohio, and is widely regarded as the greatest basketball player of his generation, made the announcement through Sports Illustrateds website, saying: My relationship with northeast Ohio is bigger than basketball. I didnt realize that four years ago. I do now.

Heres a little something to nosh on while you sit and knit or watch television  or you just want something to eat  fast and quick and not fattening and good for you. Thats a hard one to find but think this fills the bill.

grilled portobello bruschetta

4 servings

Ingredients

1 medium tomato, seeded, and chopped 
3 big portobello mushrooms 
1 Tbsp. chopped fresh basil leaves 
2 Tbsp. olive oil 
Sea salt 
Pepper 
2 Tbsp. lemon juice 
1 baguette, sliced 
4 garlic cloves, chopped

Directions

Remove the stems of the portobellos and chop them. Make sure that they are clean.

Saute the stems, basil leaves, and garlic in the oil and season it with 1/2 tsp. of lemon juice and pepper and salt.

Brush the top of the mushrooms and tomatoes with olive oil and put them olive oil down on a warm BBQ grill for about 10 minutes.

Turn the mushrooms and tomatoes over and put the garlic mixture over their undersides.

Grill for another 5 minutes.

Remove the mushrooms and tomatoes and drizzle them with the remaining lemon juice.

Slice the baguette and toast them for a few minutes on the BBQ.

Once the vegetables have cooled down, cut them into quarters and place them on the toasted baguette.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/grilled_portobello_bruschetta_recipe.htm

I love the following recipe  this was tacked on the side of the picture  I about fell over  now you can get drunk while eating your salad.  This summer salad is cool, refreshing, and very healthy. You can make it alcoholic by adding rum.

Mojito fruit salad

4 servings

Ingredients

2 C chopped strawberries 
1 C fresh raspberries 
1 C fresh blueberries 
1 can mandarin oranges 
1/4 C diced mint 
1/4 C lime juice 
2 Tbs sugar 
2 Tbs rum

Directions

In a large bowl, combine all the fruit together and then slowly add the mint. In a small mixing bowl add the lime juice, sugar, and the rum (optional).

Gently drizzle the dressing over the fruit for a delicious salad.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/mojito_fruit_salad.htm

This recipe is a recipe Heidi uses when ever she needs to take food to a gathering  this and cheesy potatoes are the to-go recipes with little work involved. The recipe says put fruit on top  Heidi places the fruit in rings so that each ring is different  you can repeat a fruit  just not in a row  something has to be inbetween.

Dessert Pizza ala Fruit Pizza

Serves 10

Ingredients:

½ cup butter
¾ cup white sugar
1 egg
1-1/4 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon cream of tartar
½ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
1 8oz pkg. cream cheese 
½ cup white sugar
2 teaspoons

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°

In a large bowl cream together the butter and ¾ cup of sugar until smooth.

Mix in egg

Combine vlour, cream of tartar, baking soda and salt and stir into the creamed mixture until just blended.

Press dough into an ungreased pizza pan

Bake in preheated oven for 8 to 10 minutes or until lightly browned  cool

In a large bowl beat cream cheese with ½ cup white sugar and vanilla until light and fluffy  spread on cooled crust.

Arrange fruit on top of filling and chill.

Note: let your fruit drain in a colander for quite a while before adding it to the pizza. Otherwise you will end up with a soggy mess.

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/dessert_pizza.php

Dessert is nice  especially when you dont need to heat up the kitchen to do it.

Death by Chocolate Mousse

makes 1 9-inch pie

Ingredients:

21 chocolate sandwich cookies, crushed 
1/4 cup butter, softened 
1 cup heavy cream 
1 (12 ounce) package semisweet chocolate chips 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 pinch salt 
2 cups heavy cream 
1/4 cup white sugar 
1 cup heavy cream, chilled 
1/4 cup white sugar

Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Generously grease a 9 inch springform pan with 2 3/4 inch sides.

In a medium bowl, mix together crushed cookies and softened butter or margarine. Press mixture evenly into greased pan. Bake in preheated oven for 5 minutes, then allow to cool.

Combine 1 cup cream, chocolate, vanilla extract, and salt, in the top of a double boiler. Heat until chocolate is fully melted and mixture is smooth. Alternatively, if you have a food processor, you can blend mixture by placing chocolate, vanilla extract, and salt, in processor bowl. Bring 1 cup cream to a boil on stovetop, then slowly pour cream into processor with blade running. Continue to process until mixture is smooth.

Pour chocolate mixture into a bowl and cool to room temperature, stirring occasionally.

In a large bowl, beat 2 cups chilled cream with 1/4 cup sugar. Beat until stiff peaks form. Fold whipped cream into chocolate mixture. Pour mixture into cooled crust.

Chill pie at least 6 hours before serving. Prior to serving, beat remaining 1 cup cream with 1/4 cup sugar. Beat until stiff, then pipe onto top of pie with a star tip, or place a spoonful on top of each slice.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Death-by-Chocolate-Mousse/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=146027165&prop26=Baking&prop27=2014-07-10&prop28=Feature&prop29=TextLink&me=1&eaid=8519082

Frozen Peanut Butter Cheesecake

Serves 8

Ingredients

1/3 cup butter 
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips 
2 1/2 cups crispy rice cereal 
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
1 (10 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
3/4 cup peanut butter 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup whipped cream 
1/2 cup chocolate fudge sauce

Directions

In a heavy sauce pan over low heat, melt the butter and chocolate chips.

Remove from heat and gently stir in rice cereal until coated.

Press into the bottom and sides of a 9 inch pie plate. Chill 30 minutes.

In a large bowl, beat cream cheese until fluffy.

Gradually beat in condensed milk and peanut butter until smooth.

Stir in lemon juice and vanilla.

Fold in whipped cream.

Pour into prepared crust.

Drizzle chocolate topping over pie and freeze for 4 hours or until firm.

Keep in freezer until ready to serve, and return leftovers to the freezer as well.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Frozen-Peanut-Butter-Cheesecake/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=146027165&prop26=Baking&prop27=2014-07-10&prop28=RecipeLinks&prop29=Recipe_1&me=1&eaid=8519082

Frosty Strawberry Squares

Makes one 9x13 (24 pieces)

Ingredients:

1 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/2 cup chopped walnuts 
1/2 cup butter, melted 
2 egg whites 
1 cup white sugar 
2 cups sliced strawberries 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 cup heavy cream

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 9x13 inch baking dish.

Line a rimmed baking sheet with aluminum foil.

In a bowl, stir together the flour, brown sugar, walnuts and melted butter. Toast in the oven until walnuts are fragrant, about 15 minutes; stir occasionally.

Sprinkle 2/3 of the walnut mixture evenly over the bottom of the 9x13 inch dish.

In a large bowl, whip the egg whites with the lemon juice until they can hold a soft peak. Gradually add white sugar while continuing to whip to firm peaks. Fold in the strawberries.

In a separate bowl, whip the cream with an electric mixer until stiff but not grainy.

Fold into the strawberry mixture.

Spoon over the crust in the dish and spread evenly.

Top with the remaining walnut mixture.

Freeze for 6 hours, or overnight.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Frosty-Strawberry-Squares-3/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=146027165&prop26=Baking&prop27=2014-07-10&prop28=RecipeLinks&prop29=Recipe_2&me=1&eaid=8519082

Frozen Margarita Pie

makes 1 9-inch pie

Ingredients:

1 cup finely crushed pretzels 
1/4 cup white sugar 
1/3 cup margarine, melted

Filling:

1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
1/3 cup frozen limeade concentrate, thawed 
2 tablespoons tequila 
1 tablespoon orange liqueur 
3 drops green food coloring, or as needed (optional) 
1 cup heavy whipping cream 
1 lime, sliced (optional)

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

Mix pretzels and sugar together in a bowl; stir in margarine until evenly incorporated. Spoon mixture into a 9-inch pie plate; press into bottom and up sides of plate to form a firm, even crust.

Bake crust in the preheated oven until edges are lightly browned, about 5 minutes. Cool on a wire rack.

Mix sweetened condensed milk, limeade concentrate, tequila, orange liqueur, and green food coloring in a large bowl.

Beat cream in a glass or metal bowl until soft peaks form. Lift your beater or whisk straight up: the whipped cream will form soft mounds rather than a sharp peak. Fold whipped cream into sweetened condensed milk mixture. Spoon filling into cooled crust.

Cover pie with plastic wrap and freeze until firm, about 4 hours. Let stand for 10 minutes before serving; garnish with lime slices.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Frozen-Margarita-Pie/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=146027165&prop26=Baking&prop27=2014-07-10&prop28=RecipeLinks&prop29=Recipe_5&me=1&eaid=8519082

Lemon Icebox Pie III

Makes 1 9 pie

Ingredients:

1 (9 inch) prepared graham cracker crust 
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened 
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk 
2 lemons, juiced 
1 teaspoon lemon zest

Directions

In a medium mixing bowl, beat cream cheese until fluffy. 
Add condensed milk, lemon juice, and lemon rind. 
Mix until smooth. 
Pour mixture into crust. 
Refrigerate at least 2 hours before serving. 
Garnish with whipped cream and mint leaves if desired.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lemon-Icebox-Pie-III/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=146027165&prop26=Baking&prop27=2014-07-10&prop28=RecipeLinks&prop29=Recipe_4&me=1&eaid=8519082

Well  thats about it for this week folks  now you realize those last dessert recipes were all no bake recipes  we want to satisfy that sweet tooth this summer without heating up the kitchen. I have no idea the calories  but when eating dessert who counts calories  that spoils the delight one has in eating desert  just for fun  try eating it first at dinner one evening this week  see what hubby says.

Just for your information  defiance had 16,494 contented souls as of the 2010 census.

As of the census[3] of 2010, there were 16,494 people, 6,663 households, and 4,291 families residing in the city. The population density was 1,419.4 inhabitants per square mile (548.0 /km2). There were 7,435 housing units at an average density of 639.8 per square mile (247.0 /km2). The racial makeup of the city was 88.1% White, 3.6% African American, 0.3% Native American, 0.4% Asian, 4.8% from other races, and 2.8% from two or more races. Hispanic or Latino of any race were 14.4% of the population.

There were 6,663 households of which 31.4% had children under the age of 18 living with them, 45.3% were married couples living together, 13.9% had a female householder with no husband present, 5.3% had a male householder with no wife present, and 35.6% were non-families. 29.4% of all households were made up of individuals and 11.5% had someone living alone who was 65 years of age or older. The average household size was 2.38 and the average family size was 2.91.

The median age in the city was 37.1 years. 24.1% of residents were under the age of 18; 10.9% were between the ages of 18 and 24; 23.7% were from 25 to 44; 26% were from 45 to 64; and 15.3% were 65 years of age or older. The gender makeup of the city was 48.3% male and 51.7% female.

Defiance's economy is based on the manufacturing a variety of products. The largest employer is the General Motors Powertrain division, which is the largest automotive iron foundry in North America. In the wake of General Motors filing for Chapter 11 bankruptcy on June 1, 2009, GM announced that it will continue operating the Defiance facility, thus sparing Defiance the hardship that closing the facility would bring.

Other products manufactured in Defiance include fiberglass (Johns Manville), auto parts, and farming food products.

And as the sign says coming into town over the clinton street bridge  Welcome to Defiance  A Great Place to Live.

Hey  I think I am going to make it on time today  at least close to time.

I am your hostess with the mostess ------- sam


----------



## iamsam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 16 may '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259898-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271772-1.html


----------



## gagesmom

woooohoooo first one here.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

going to go back and check out the recipes


----------



## purl2diva

Good afternoon. Love all the no cook recipes for summer weather. Thanks for all your hard work, Sam.


----------



## machriste

Thank you again, Sam. So many things look good. When in Tuscany, we had a Faro salad that was so good; I keep thinking about buying some and trying to replicate it. I also like the Alice Waters combination of beets and avocados in a salad. Pretty colors together and nice texture & taste contrast. I'm hungry!

Jack and i spent most of the day at the hospital having the last (we hope) of the tests needed to be considered for the research study. It was a tissue biopsy (lung) which went quite quickly, but showed a small pneumothorax afterwards and required 3 extra hours of watching with chest x-rays every hour. We were glad to get home!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam. Had a busy day with WI sewing this morning. Then we went to the garden centre calling jn on DDs on the way back, the gks have now finished school for the summer.
This morning Mr P discovered all our roses has gone, just twigs where the flowers should be. Also a couple of hoof prints in the soil which makes us think the deer has paid us another visit!
Off to bed now. Night night.


----------



## agnescr

Just a quick visit on way to bed.......we have had 3 glorious days, this is Scotland so it must be summer lol must make the most of them!Colin was a wee bit downhearted today, hopefully better tomorrow.
sam the recipes look good.
Kind thought to any with health issues or in the way of bad weather.stay safe and well x


----------



## Lurker 2

What a lot to digest- I have only glanced through- but there are some interesting ideas! Thanks Sam!


----------



## martina

Great recipes, Sam, particularly the duck. Thanks for a new Tea Party, as always. Take care all.


----------



## jknappva

Wonderful bunch of recipes for all the cooks out there!!
Thanks, San, for your dedication in getting those together every week.
And you definitely are the host'ess' with thermostats!!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n

I loved your statement about constant animal hair..I relate. I have one cat and one dog, but the dog is constantly shedding, so I am excited to unpack the Irobot which came this week. I hope it doesn't choke on all the hair. Looking forward to the fruit salad recipe. Thanks.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Had a busy day with WI sewing this morning. Then we went to the garden centre calling jn on DDs on the way back, the gks have now finished school for the summer.
> This morning Mr P discovered all our roses has gone, just twigs where the flowers should be. Also a couple of hoof prints in the soil which makes us think the deer has paid us another visit!
> Off to bed now. Night night.


Oh, your lovely roses!!! Deer obviously love them even more than we do!
Time for Mr. P. to get out the Liquid (STENCH as my nephew calls it) Fence. My sister uses it for the deer and rabbits or she wouldn't have any flowers at all. From what she said you almost have to wear a gas mask when using it. But evidently it smells just as bad to the animals so they stay clear of it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

flyty1n said:


> I loved your statement about constant animal hair..I relate. I have one cat and one dog, but the dog is constantly shedding, so I am excited to unpack the Irobot which came this week. I hope it doesn't choke on all the hair. Looking forward to the fruit salad recipe. Thanks.


We only have two short haired cats that don't shed too 
badly. But I'm guilty of not being a very good housekeeper. I think the there's something hidden in this apartment that manufactures DUST!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

i complain of the same thing but i never catch anybody in the act of spreading it. when i do ........ sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those naughty deer!


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Had a busy day with WI sewing this morning. Then we went to the garden centre calling jn on DDs on the way back, the gks have now finished school for the summer.
> This morning Mr P discovered all our roses has gone, just twigs where the flowers should be. Also a couple of hoof prints in the soil which makes us think the deer has paid us another visit!
> Off to bed now. Night night.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Hard to believe that it is July 11th already. We are very hot here in Texas with a temperature of 100 degrees. A good time of year to stay inside with the air conditioning. Errands are done in the morning before it gets too hot. The Margarita Pie sounds yummy and for once, I have all the ingredients. Hope the weekend ahead will be a good one for all TPers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam I had to laugh reading about all the animal fur....Heidi would just die at my house with 5 dogs and 5 cats....we could carpet the floors with all the fur!!! Could honestly vacuum 2-3 times a day but wouldn't trade my fur babies for anything.


thewren said:


> i complain of the same thing but i never catch anybody in the act of spreading it. when i do ........ sam


----------



## Sorlenna

Hi, everyone. I love mushrooms, and I'd love to try that recipe!

I've been fighting with a splinter in the side of my finger all day; I have yet to get it out and it's driving me batty. Well, it'll come out when it comes out.

Anyway, we had about 30 seconds of rain, so I'm hoping for more, but who knows?

Keeping you all in my thoughts and off to do something else for a bit...


----------



## Gweniepooh

*NOTICE...ONLY 10 days until the KAP registration deadline.* For those who still don't know what KAP is please take note...we'd LOVE to have you join us!

What is the KAP? Since we've acquired quite a few new folks on the Tea Party I though I'd post this information.

Just to give you a bit of history, last winter when Sam's daughter Heidi was expecting we (members of the tea party) all decided we would be the baby's aunts/uncles which lead to us all so excited about the birth. In conversations we also said how nice it would be to meet each other. One thing lead to another and Sam said we could all meet in Defiance, OH which is where he lives. Many of us became very serious about meeting so Sam gave us a date that would coincide with shortly after the birth of the baby. We voted and long story short about 15 of us met in Defiance this past July. To establish some guidelines Sam accepted my offer to coordinate this event and I planned various knitting and non-knitting activities for us to do. I was even able to get a slight discount at one of the hotels. Those that attended really wanted to make this an annual event so I offered to plan it again one more time (then someone else can plan it). I gathered feedback from those that attended and after discussing it with Sam we selected Oct. 3-5, 2014 for the next Knit-A-Palooza (which is what we called the event). I will very shortly be announcing that reservation forms are available to be sent out for those interested in attending. It will be posted in the Knitting Tea Party. Deadline for turning in your reservation will be July 21st 2014.

2014 KAP ITINERARY/ACTIVITIES DETAILS 10/3-5/2014
This year there is a $15 registration fee (cash) due at arrival. This will cover the cost of renting a meeting room, etc.

FRIDAY, OCT.3RD
This year at the Knit-a-Palooza we will be having a Sit and Knit on Friday, Oct. 3rd (starting at approx. 2 p.m. and on into the evening). During the Sit & Knit there will be 4 different mini-workshops, FREE OF CHARGE, taught by KTP members. The mini workshops are:
______Classic Color Work Cowl  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_______Folded Paper Box  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_____Cabling with Aran  taught by Aran Reinhart/Aran

_____Knitting in the round on two circs  taught by khinkle/Ohio Kathy/Kathy Hinkle

STASH & BOOK SWAP

DRAWING FOR THE KAP AFGHAN that members contributed squares for and Ohio Joy (God bless her) is assembling.

DINNER: We will as a group be dining at Sweetwater Chophouse (where we
ate last year).

Saturday, Oct. 4
Breakfast will be loosely organized for those that want to sleep in HOWEVER for those that want we will gather at Bob Evans Restaurant

Visit LYS - The Fifth Stitch

Winding Creek Alpaca and Llama Farm Im really excited about this addition to the KAP activities. Tina Stellhorn, owner of Winding Creek met us last year during our visit to The Fifth Stitch. To visit the animals and see a spinning demonstration it is a mere $3 which helps pay for the animals food. To participate in dying 2 skeins of yarn that you get to take with you there is an additional $35 fee. These fees will be payable there...both activities are optional....ALSO there will be yarns the owner spins and dyes for sale.

visit Stoney Ridge Winery

COOKOUT AT SAMS good food and a White Elephant Game

SUNDAY, OCT. 5TH
FINAL GATHERING AND BREAKFAST:
-------------------------
VERY IMPORTANT notice for those attending the KAP in Oct.

I am ordering t-shirts for those attending the KAP in Oct. Each member attending will be receiving 1 shirt FREE. You may order additional shirts if you so choose.

ANYONE registering and attending must go to the following link and choose your color and size BEFORE July 21st .

http://www.customink.com/signup/8jf7ecbt (to place order)

And to choose which color t-shirt (printing will be in dark purple) go to this site to view available colors.
Here is the link to the products page for the shirt colors.
http://www.customink.com/styles/gildan-ultra-cotton-t-shirt/04600

For those that have already sent in their registration for please remember to do this. For those who have yet to send in their form I will also send you an email reminder to do this.

THANKS AND HUGS!
Gwen


----------



## AZ Sticks

It seems like I always post on the old KTP before I remember and realize I need to move over..... so I am here now and I will go back and read Sam's opening..... luv-AZ


----------



## Sorlenna

I just heard that my best friend from high school has moved her daddy (whom I adore) into hospice. His name is Al, if you all would remember him. The family wants him to be comfortable for the time he has left, and if anyone deserves a peaceful passing, he does. Thank you all.

On the good news front, my nephew is in remission with the leukemia! Yeah!


----------



## pacer

Just a quick hello as I am getting up at 2 AM to get ready to go to work in the morning. Short night of sleep for me. I will get off at noon which will be nice. I went to Goodwill today and found yarn for 50cents a skein so I spent $8 on yarn. 

Purl2Diva...how are you doing? 

Sam...Recipes look wonderful. How about telling Heidi you are going to spin those cat hairs to make your own skein of yarn. Gwen could probably get a few skeins done up at her house.

Gwen...Matthew and I were talking about doing our registration tomorrow after I get off from work. I took him yarn shopping at Goodwill tonight and out to Fazoli's for dinner. It is good to spend some quality time with him. When is Marianne's surgery?


----------



## AZ Sticks

machriste said:


> It was a tissue biopsy (lung) which went quite quickly, but showed a small pneumothorax afterwards and required 3 extra hours of watching with chest x-rays every hour. We were glad to get home!


Sounds like a long day - glad the lung behaved! Tell Jack we're keeping our fingers crossed for admission to the study- luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh

On Monday the 14th...


pacer said:


> Just a quick hello as I am getting up at 2 AM to get ready to go to work in the morning. Short night of sleep for me. I will get off at noon which will be nice. I went to Goodwill today and found yarn for 50cents a skein so I spent $8 on yarn.
> 
> Purl2Diva...how are you doing?
> 
> Sam...Recipes look wonderful. How about telling Heidi you are going to spin those cat hairs to make your own skein of yarn. Gwen could probably get a few skeins done up at her house.
> 
> Gwen...Matthew and I were talking about doing our registration tomorrow after I get off from work. I took him yarn shopping at Goodwill tonight and out to Fazoli's for dinner. It is good to spend some quality time with him. When is Marianne's surgery?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great news about your nephew Sorlenna- I don't think it would be remiss to post your Little Duck info here.... and I will keep BF's daddy in my thoughts for peace and a tranquil crossing. luv-AZ


Sorlenna said:


> I just heard that my best friend from high school has moved her daddy (whom I adore) into hospice. His name is Al, if you all would remember him. The family wants him to be comfortable for the time he has left, and if anyone deserves a peaceful passing, he does. Thank you all.
> 
> On the good news front, my nephew is in remission with the leukemia! Yeah!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great recipes Sam - I need to head into the kitchen and get dinner moving....baked chicken wrapped in a flour tortilla... I get to have hot sauce on mine!!! I'll check in later or tomorrow - be good and take care - luv- AZ


----------



## iamsam

she has to nanner me about something - after all - i am so loveable and without fault ....... oh yeh. it just offends her sense of what a house should look like. lol she nanners - i keep on turckin' - we are both as happy as clams. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I had to laugh reading about all the animal fur....Heidi would just die at my house with 5 dogs and 5 cats....we could carpet the floors with all the fur!!! Could honestly vacuum 2-3 times a day but wouldn't trade my fur babies for anything.


----------



## iamsam

a peaceful passing to daddy and yeah big time for nephew. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I just heard that my best friend from high school has moved her daddy (whom I adore) into hospice. His name is Al, if you all would remember him. The family wants him to be comfortable for the time he has left, and if anyone deserves a peaceful passing, he does. Thank you all.
> 
> On the good news front, my nephew is in remission with the leukemia! Yeah!


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Great news about your nephew Sorlenna- I don't think it would be remiss to post your Little Duck info here.... and I will keep BF's daddy in my thoughts for peace and a tranquil crossing. luv-AZ


I could do that--I usually don't like to bother anyone by posting things, but this cause, as I said on facebook, is near to my heart, especially after Caemon's parents lost him.

If anyone wants to know more about this, go here: http://thelittleyellowduckproject.org/


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> I just heard that my best friend from high school has moved her daddy (whom I adore) into hospice. His name is Al, if you all would remember him. The family wants him to be comfortable for the time he has left, and if anyone deserves a peaceful passing, he does. Thank you all.
> 
> On the good news front, my nephew is in remission with the leukemia! Yeah!


Good news about your nephew.
Sorry about your friends Dad, I hope they can keep him pain free & comfortable


----------



## Gramto2

Try hanging bars of Ivory soap on your rise bushes.... No kidding! Worked for me all winter!
Thanks for the recipes, Sam. The Avocado soup is outstanding!
Thanks for all your hard work putting your tea party on every week. I always look forward to sharing your company. God bless.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, great recipes again, thanks for all your work.
The Calgary Stampede is billed as "The Greatest Show on Earth". It is like a gigantic fair & rodeo. I have never been to it but would like to some day. Shirley could tell us more about it, I'm sure. We have several chuck wagon drivers from our area that go there. Here is their site so you can see what it is. I really like watching the races, especially since I know alot of the drivers.
http://cpcaracing.com/leagues/homeCPCA.cfm?leagueID=12757&clientID=4143&link=CPCA

I check the Stampede website but it didn't show any events.


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like a long day - glad the lung behaved! Tell Jack we're keeping our fingers crossed for admission to the study- luv-AZ


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

hi everyone, sorry for the sadness in some of your lives. some times its hard to understand the reason in it all. i just know there is always a master plan to this life. prayers for all.
last wk i was a lurker, i read along mostly and didn't comment. was a busy wk and oh my talk about humidity, then out of the blue 2 wonderful days, i actually worked outside in the yard and flower beds one whole day, the grounds were so wet, i dug trees that had gotten a good start in the wrong places. then we had more rain. since we had a metal roof put on, i never hear anything anymore. 
today, i decorated at the church for a wedding, i tried not to be involved, but its kinda hard when someone asks point blank will you decorate. hmmmmmmmmmmm its hard to do much with very little stuff. but i dug out stuff from the churches decorations. my cousin helped and we made it work. since i am the one who cleans the church, i will have to get everything back into place before church sunday, i dread the whole thing. just get it over with. bad attitude i know.
i was at home yesterday, doing the june cleaver thing and cooked up a great meal, beef strips and onion and peppers and some steamed veggies. i went outside to mow, i did use the push mower up close to house an got the north side yard done, then went through gate to mow along drive, i turned loose of mower and it shut off, i never could get it to restart, bj said i broke the cable, so then i got on the riding mower to take care of the south side of yard. did one strip and realized i was mowing on a total flat. so i called the lawn mower repair guy and he came and loaded them both up and took them off to be fixed. 
i will try to pop in more this wk.


----------



## jheiens

I've been working with all the squares that came in for the KAP afghans and I am becoming covered with a red rash and scattered tiny red blisters. Can't determine if it is caused by a laundry product, a fabric ''stiffener'' that some posted about using on their squares or perhaps something one of the yarns picked up during manufacture. These little blisters certainly do itch and seem to be scattering about my hands, arms and upper legs.

I'm getting leery of asking Nittergma to work with any of them

*I would suggest that all winners take the time to launder their item before using--especially if they have sensitive skin or young ones around.*

I believe that we will have two (2) large afghans and a smaller lap throw from the squares received.

Thanks to you all who took the time and made the efforts to contribute to the project for KAP. Wish you all could join us for this special gathering at Sam's in October.

Much love to each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam...You never fail to come up with some great recipes for everybody. Thank you. I can't wait to print some out. Don't know what has happened to me re: the house, but I am getting up and cleaning every morning. It is making a difference if I put in at least an hour or two every day. Sometimes I am too tired at night but if I can get going in the morning I really see a difference. Guess as I am getting older I want it clean for me. Admit that it is not company ready, but I see quite a difference with giving time every day. As to the cats and dogs, you should have the company and I know how much you and others on here enjoy their pets. A very special bond in spite of the hair. Even I shed. LOL

Bonnie...I'm not sure how I would react in the situation you are both facing, but I think I would want to see. Not sure if I could handle it though. Thinking of you dear friend. Hugs

Sorlenna...So heartbreaking that you had to go through what you did so young. Someone else said they hoped you had family with you but I am wondering if you were alone when you went to see the truck? I too hope you had someone with your or support.

Machriste...That was quite a lengthy visit with the unexpected pneumothorax. So sorry you are both having to go through all this but hope he qualifies for the trial.

TNS...So glad that all are ok after that earthquake. Quite a shock I am sure, and being on an island and surrounded by water, you sure don't want any tsunamis. They can be so devastating.

Agnes...I guess it is understandable that Colin is a wee bit down. He is so lucky to have you.

Purplefi...Oh no, all those beautiful roses gone. I just watched a documentary on deer last night and it said they thrive with homes around them and they love all our plants. The grocery store for them I guess. You and Mr. P must be shocked. They mentioned the area near where Grandma Paula lives as having so many dear and used that area in the documentary. There are also white deer in the Finger Lakes and they showed those also and how special it is to come upon them, but alas, they do eat the plants.

Julie...How wonderful that you will have someone from Scotland coming to visit. Really gives you a lot to look forward to. I'm glad that you will get to visit the kennels ahead of time so your mind will be at ease. One of my dogs used to punish me when I put him in the kennel. I would be so excited to see him and he would refuse to look at me and this lasted for a few days. He was the one I adopted from the broken home and I guess he thought he was being adopted again. Too funny. He, a West Highland Terrier, would finally make up to me again. Not all dogs do this. My labrador retriever loved it there. Sure hope you stay clear of any tornadoes. Nature can be so violent, but I hope it is gentle with you and your loved ones.

Someone was asking a computer question. Think it was flytyin. I go to View. It says Hide or Show Toolbar. If your kitty has hidden the toolbar, then you click on Show Toolbar. You might have to go into system preferences to get the color back. Hope that helps.

The moon was so amazing last night and tonight. I was outside looking at it last night when all the sane people were sleeping. Tonight it is even more gorgeous. Showing up so huge and bright even in the daylight hours.

The birthday dinner was exquisite for my friend. We each had prosecco with strawberries in it and it was delicious and as pretty as it tasted. I got grilled baby octopus for my friend. It was done over wood on skewers with a special green sauce over it. She loved it. Then we had Caesar salad, an order of olives to go with pizzas. She loved her book that I made her. I was even able to put written comments in for the photos on some of the pages. It sure will be a source of memories for her.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I had to laugh reading about all the animal fur....Heidi would just die at my house with 5 dogs and 5 cats....we could carpet the floors with all the fur!!! Could honestly vacuum 2-3 times a day but wouldn't trade my fur babies for anything.


She'd die in my place too- without any pets (well Maryanne's birds are here currently as she is too- and the budgie is very messy, the Gouldian Finsh not so bad. Small feathers everywhere-don't know why he still had any left. Socks the finsch does scatter some seed but that doesn't fly round like the small light feathers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ohio Joy...So sorry you are getting a reaction to the yarn for whatever reason. Perhaps Nittergma wouldn't be sensitive to it and could help. Do you think it would help you to wash the squares & even what you have already done in your own detergent. Sorry you have even more work to do. Quite a job for sure and I for one, thank you. Please let us know how you are doing and if the rash gets worse or not.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I just heard that my best friend from high school has moved her daddy (whom I adore) into hospice. His name is Al, if you all would remember him. The family wants him to be comfortable for the time he has left, and if anyone deserves a peaceful passing, he does. Thank you all.
> 
> On the good news front, my nephew is in remission with the leukemia! Yeah!


Well mixed news in here. Praying that the passing will be peaceful and the family can spend some quality time with him. Will you ve able to see him?
But wonderful about nephew.


----------



## darowil

Gramto2 said:


> Try hanging bars of Ivory soap on your rise bushes.... No kidding! Worked for me all winter!
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. The Avocado soup is outstanding!
> Thanks for all your hard work putting your tea party on every week. I always look forward to sharing your company. God bless.


Welcome to the TP- don't think I've seen you here before. Feel free to pop back in again and 'talk'to us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Southern Gal...So nice to see you. Oh my, :roll: They sure knew who to ask to decorate didn't they. I never realized the church did that but thought the florist did. Learn something every day. I at least knew that all the decorations didn't magically appear, but just not who did them. Wow, that was quite an ordeal getting the lawn mowed. Hope it won't be too long till they are back in working order.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> It seems like I always post on the old KTP before I remember and realize I need to move over..... so I am here now and I will go back and read Sam's opening..... luv-AZ


It is hard to leave, especially when there is something you want to comment on.


----------



## martina

Sorlenna said:


> I just heard that my best friend from high school has moved her daddy (whom I adore) into hospice. His name is Al, if you all would remember him. The family wants him to be comfortable for the time he has left, and if anyone deserves a peaceful passing, he does. Thank you all.
> 
> On the good news front, my nephew is in remission with the leukemia! Yeah!


Good news on your nephew. Prayers for Al and family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna, so sorry to hear about your friend's dad going into hospice. Prayers for a peaceful and painless passing. The two most important journeys we make in our life, being born and dying. The first normally bringing joy and the second leaving us with pain and grief.

So glad your nephew has remission. Is his treatment for 5 yrs.?

I'll be doing a rain dance for you soon if you don't get more rain down there and you wouldn't want to see that, so everyone, pray Sorlenna gets some rain.


----------



## darowil

Well today is meant to be cold and very wet. WHile cold it is beutifully sunny. Very cold night ahead. But not as cold as Brisbane had- they had their coldest night for over 100 years (Busyworkerbee lives close to Brisbane so would have had a similarly cold night).
I'm off to the football soon so hoping the weather stays like it is rather than raining.


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> Ohio Joy...So sorry you are getting a reaction to the yarn for whatever reason. Perhaps Nittergma wouldn't be sensitive to it and could help. Do you think it would help you to wash the squares & even what you have already done in your own detergent. Sorry you have even more work to do. Quite a job for sure and I for one, thank you. Please let us know how you are doing and if the rash gets worse or not.


I don't think I will wash them, Daralene, because I don't want to be responsible for them. And since they are not yet all joined, I don't have the space to spread them out while blocking and drying them.

Believe I will wear some longer sleeves when working with them. The blisters/itching on my fingers is much less than on my arms. I just so hesitant to jump to the idea of washing each of them squares because some of the squares did not arrive with slipped stitched edges or any blocking at all. If they are attached on four sides, mostly, they may keep their size much better.

Since there is still time. I will see how the recovery goes and use the longer sleeves for next attempt.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> I've been working with all the squares that came in for the KAP afghans and I am becoming covered with a red rash and scattered tiny red blisters. Can't determine if it is caused by a laundry product, a fabric ''stiffener'' that some posted about using on their squares or perhaps something one of the yarns picked up during manufacture. These little blisters certainly do itch and seem to be scattering about my hands, arms and upper legs.
> 
> Thanks to you all who took the time and made the efforts to contribute to the project for KAP. Wish you all could join us for this special gathering at Sam's in October.
> 
> Much love to each of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh, no, I'm sorry to hear that! I did wash mine before sending but with yarns, you just never know--there was some I picked up at a thrift store that gave me a rash, too, one time, so I washed it twice before wearing the hat I made and it did seem okay after that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> I don't think I will wash them, Daralene, because I don't want to be responsible for them. And since they are not yet all joined, I don't have the space to spread them out while blocking and drying them.
> 
> Believe I will wear some longer sleeves when working with them. The blisters/itching on my fingers is much less than on my arms. I just so hesitant to jump to the idea of washing each of them squares because some of the squares did not arrive with slipped stitched edges or any blocking at all. If they are attached on four sides, mostly, they may keep their size much better.
> 
> Since there is still time. I will see how the recovery goes and use the longer sleeves for next attempt.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, it is a rather complicated matter for sure. Sure wouldn't be easy to do with gloves on either. Just wonder what it is that is causing the reaction and it must be quite uncomfortable. Hope you can find some relief. When will you have some help? This might be a good time to take a break.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna...So heartbreaking that you had to go through what you did so young. Someone else said they hoped you had family with you but I am wondering if you were alone when you went to see the truck? I too hope you had someone with your or support.
> 
> The moon was so amazing last night and tonight. I was outside looking at it last night when all the sane people were sleeping. Tonight it is even more gorgeous. Showing up so huge and bright even in the daylight hours.


I did go by myself (wasn't about to take the children), because I felt that was something I had to do alone, but during the time of the funeral and so forth, I had lots of family around.

I'll have to make sure to see the moon tonight! We actually had clouds last night so I didn't get a good view, but I wasn't going to complain about the possibility of rain!

So glad you had a good time with your friend--that's what life is all about!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Well mixed news in here. Praying that the passing will be peaceful and the family can spend some quality time with him. Will you ve able to see him?
> But wonderful about nephew.


I probably won't get to see him (don't think he would know me if I did), but if I do get out that way, I would definitely go and spend some time with the family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> We only have two short haired cats that don't shed too
> badly. But I'm guilty of not being a very good housekeeper. I think the there's something hidden in this apartment that manufactures DUST!
> Junek


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It is hiding in this house too June.


----------



## machriste

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like a long day - glad the lung behaved! Tell Jack we're keeping our fingers crossed for admission to the study- luv-AZ


Thanks, AZ. Love back to you.

MC


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It is hiding in this house too June.


It's those darn dust bunnies. They multiply all on their own!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> It's those darn dust bunnies. They multiply all on their own!


Aaaah, now I know the secret. Well, if it's little bunnies, then I wouldn't want to disturb them. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ, hope Alan is doing ok. Hugs to you both.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you gramto2 - at least i think you have been on here before - we are mighty glad to see you regardless of whether it is your first time or your hundreth time. we're going to be here all week so do plan on visiting us again - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Gramto2 said:


> Try hanging bars of Ivory soap on your rise bushes.... No kidding! Worked for me all winter!
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. The Avocado soup is outstanding!
> Thanks for all your hard work putting your tea party on every week. I always look forward to sharing your company. God bless.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I did go by myself (wasn't about to take the children), because I felt that was something I had to do alone, but during the time of the funeral and so forth, I had lots of family around.
> 
> I'll have to make sure to see the moon tonight! We actually had clouds last night so I didn't get a good view, but I wasn't going to complain about the possibility of rain!
> 
> So glad you had a good time with your friend--that's what life is all about!


That had to be so hard alone but I'm so glad you had family around later. Just wish they could have been with you sooner.

Well if it means rain, I hope you have the clouds. Remember, we have to keep me from doing the rain dance. Not a pretty sight and I would be laid up for a while after. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: But for you Sorlenna, anything.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> That had to be so hard alone but I'm so glad you had family around later. Just wish they could have been with you sooner.
> 
> Well if it means rain, I hope you have the clouds. Remember, we have to keep me from doing the rain dance. Not a pretty sight and I would be laid up for a while after. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: But for you Sorlenna, anything.


Aww, you are such a sweetheart! And really, I feel things were done the way they were supposed to be, and it was a long time ago now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gramto2 wrote:
Try hanging bars of Ivory soap on your rise bushes.... No kidding! Worked for me all winter!
Thanks for the recipes, Sam. The Avocado soup is outstanding!
Thanks for all your hard work putting your tea party on every week. I always look forward to sharing your company. God bless.

Thanks for that tip. Ivory, now that is something. I've also heard that Irish soap keeps the moths away from yarn, but I would still advise making sure it is safely put away. I think it is called Irish soap. It is a green bar and a lovely strong fragrance so the moths can't smell the wool.


----------



## purl2diva

pacer said:


> Purl2Diva...how are you doing?


Eight days out from surgery which went well. I am still having quite a bit of discomfort where the lymph nodes were removed but I am off the hard stuff and just using Tylenol as necessary. I see the medical oncologist next week to determine what my treatment plan will be. My spirits are good-I have a lot of people in my corner.

Thanks for asking-I appreciate your concern.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ditto


thewren said:


> a peaceful passing to daddy and yeah big time for nephew. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Gramto2...don't recognize the name so WELCOME to the tea party. Glad to see you raising your voice and hope you'll join in more. At first I was confused about the Ivory soap then a light bulb went on....the deer eating the roses. Nice tip!


Gramto2 said:


> Try hanging bars of Ivory soap on your rise bushes.... No kidding! Worked for me all winter!
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. The Avocado soup is outstanding!
> Thanks for all your hard work putting your tea party on every week. I always look forward to sharing your company. God bless.


----------



## iamsam

shades of chariot races in the coliseum. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, great recipes again, thanks for all your work.
> The Calgary Stampede is billed as "The Greatest Show on Earth". It is like a gigantic fair & rodeo. I have never been to it but would like to some day. Shirley could tell us more about it, I'm sure. We have several chuck wagon drivers from our area that go there. Here is their site so you can see what it is. I really like watching the races, especially since I know alot of the drivers.
> http://cpcaracing.com/leagues/homeCPCA.cfm?leagueID=12757&clientID=4143&link=CPCA
> 
> I check the Stampede website but it didn't show any events.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here's the Prosecco with Strawberries from the birthday dinner and some of my orchids. This little lime colored one just blossomed about a week ago. Just one sweet delicate bloom. The purple ones behind it have been in bloom since forever. They were in bloom at Christmas, dropped and bloomed again so 6 months in bloom.

I have to add that the weather was absolutely perfect. We have had quite a few perfect days now. We have gotten rain at night and then gorgeous days.


----------



## iamsam

that is worrisome joy - maybe you should have it checked. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I've been working with all the squares that came in for the KAP afghans and I am becoming covered with a red rash and scattered tiny red blisters. Can't determine if it is caused by a laundry product, a fabric ''stiffener'' that some posted about using on their squares or perhaps something one of the yarns picked up during manufacture. These little blisters certainly do itch and seem to be scattering about my hands, arms and upper legs.
> 
> I'm getting leery of asking Nittergma to work with any of them
> 
> *I would suggest that all winners take the time to launder their item before using--especially if they have sensitive skin or young ones around.*
> 
> I believe that we will have two (2) large afghans and a smaller lap throw from the squares received.
> 
> Thanks to you all who took the time and made the efforts to contribute to the project for KAP. Wish you all could join us for this special gathering at Sam's in October.
> 
> Much love to each of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> that is worrisome joy - maybe you should have it checked. --- sam


Yes, I am hoping it is the yarn and not that she is getting sick.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Irish Spring is the name of it Cashmergma.And yes a green stripy bar.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gramto2 wrote:
> Try hanging bars of Ivory soap on your rise bushes.... No kidding! Worked for me all winter!
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. The Avocado soup is outstanding!
> Thanks for all your hard work putting your tea party on every week. I always look forward to sharing your company. God bless.
> 
> Thanks for that tip. Ivory, now that is something. I've also heard that Irish soap keeps the moths away from yarn, but I would still advise making sure it is safely put away. I think it is called Irish soap. It is a green bar and a lovely strong fragrance so the moths can't smell the wool.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good to hear it went well. If you posted earlier I apologize for missing it and not commenting sooner. You've been in my prayers. Let us know of your treatment plan too. Will be praying that it will be minimal and all continue to go smoothly. {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


purl2diva said:


> Eight days out from surgery which went well. I am still having quite a bit of discomfort where the lymph nodes were removed but I am off the hard stuff and just using Tylenol as necessary. I see the medical oncologist next week to determine what my treatment plan will be. My spirits are good-I have a lot of people in my corner.
> 
> Thanks for asking-I appreciate your concern.


----------



## Gweniepooh

If I remember correctly whee the Stampede is held is in the area that had such horrible flooding last year.



thewren said:


> shades of chariot races in the coliseum. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

The drink looks refreshing and the orchid beautiful.


Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the Prosecco with Strawberries from the birthday dinner and some of my orchids. This little lime colored one just blossomed about a week ago. Just one sweet delicate bloom. The purple ones behind it have been in bloom since forever. They were in bloom at Christmas, dropped and bloomed again so 6 months in bloom.
> 
> I have to add that the weather was absolutely perfect. We have had quite a few perfect days now. We have gotten rain at night and then gorgeous days.


----------



## iamsam

rest well knowing that the ktp prayer warriors are lifting you in prayer - sending you tons of healing energy - it sounds as if you are doing good since you are just taking tylenol - hopefully the treatment plan will not be too hard. --- sam

just remember - we got your back.



purl2diva said:


> Eight days out from surgery which went well. I am still having quite a bit of discomfort where the lymph nodes were removed but I am off the hard stuff and just using Tylenol as necessary. I see the medical oncologist next week to determine what my treatment plan will be. My spirits are good-I have a lot of people in my corner.
> 
> Thanks for asking-I appreciate your concern.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Irish Spring is the name of it Cashmergma.And yes a green stripy bar.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Just getting crafty with my CRAFT moments. That is exactly it Gwen. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

your orchids are beautiful darlene. what was in the glass? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Here's the Prosecco with Strawberries from the birthday dinner and some of my orchids. This little lime colored one just blossomed about a week ago. Just one sweet delicate bloom. The purple ones behind it have been in bloom since forever. They were in bloom at Christmas, dropped and bloomed again so 6 months in bloom.
> 
> I have to add that the weather was absolutely perfect. We have had quite a few perfect days now. We have gotten rain at night and then gorgeous days.


----------



## iamsam

you might want to visit this website - these sound like some mighty good recipes. that is if you like zucchini - sam - and with that i am going to call it a day - see you on the morrow - sam

http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/vegeterian/9-delicious-summer-zucchini-recipes/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+JoCooks+%28Jo+Cooks%29


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> Eight days out from surgery which went well. I am still having quite a bit of discomfort where the lymph nodes were removed but I am off the hard stuff and just using Tylenol as necessary. I see the medical oncologist next week to determine what my treatment plan will be. My spirits are good-I have a lot of people in my corner.
> 
> Thanks for asking-I appreciate your concern.


Thank you so much for letting us know how you are. Glad the surgery is over but sorry you still have a lot of discomfort. Hope that clears up soon for you and that your treatment will go well. Good Spirits are so important, so that is wonderful to hear. Yes, you sure do have a lot of people in your corner. Healing Wishes and Gentle Hugs for you. As Sam said, We've got your back!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you might want to visit this website - these sound like some mighty good recipes. that is if you like zucchini - sam - and with that i am going to call it a day - see you on the morrow - sam
> 
> http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/vegeterian/9-delicious-summer-zucchini-recipes/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+JoCooks+%28Jo+Cooks%29


Love zucchini and DH said we have a lot ready to harvest from the garden, if we can find them in all the weeds. Well, he did pick a huge bag full weeds today. Funny, I got home from dinner and the car was here but I couldn't find him. Called him and no response and had visions of him collapsed somewhere. Scared me half to death, but here the sweetie was out in the yard weeding the garden. Thank goodness. Phew


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> just remember - we got your back.


Yup. Your corner is full! Hang in there!


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm shutting down for the night, too. We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> The drink looks refreshing and the orchid beautiful.


Thanks Gwenie. If you were closer I would share one with you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> your orchids are beautiful darlene. what was in the glass? --- sam


That was the prosecco with strawberries. Mmmmm good and ice cold too. Beautiful and tasty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Night All. Looks like I'm off for tonight too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wish I lived close...I love zucchini and DH forgot to plant any....did pick some corn today and plan on cooking it tomorrow.



Cashmeregma said:


> Love zucchini and DH said we have a lot ready to harvest from the garden, if we can find them in all the weeds. Well, he did pick a huge bag full weeds today. Funny, I got home from dinner and the car was here but I couldn't find him. Called him and no response and had visions of him collapsed somewhere. Scared me half to death, but here the sweetie was out in the yard weeding the garden. Thank goodness. Phew


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good night...I'd done for now too. {{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I've been working with all the squares that came in for the KAP afghans and I am becoming covered with a red rash and scattered tiny red blisters. Can't determine if it is caused by a laundry product, a fabric ''stiffener'' that some posted about using on their squares or perhaps something one of the yarns picked up during manufacture. These little blisters certainly do itch and seem to be scattering about my hands, arms and upper legs.
> 
> I'm getting leery of asking Nittergma to work with any of them
> 
> *I would suggest that all winners take the time to launder their item before using--especially if they have sensitive skin or young ones around.*
> 
> I believe that we will have two (2) large afghans and a smaller lap throw from the squares received.
> 
> Thanks to you all who took the time and made the efforts to contribute to the project for KAP. Wish you all could join us for this special gathering at Sam's in October.
> 
> Much love to each of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How very unfortunate, Joy! I can assure you the only thing that touched mine was tap water- no chemicals- certainly not good for the winner either!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> Julie...How wonderful that you will have someone from Scotland coming to visit. Really gives you a lot to look forward to. I'm glad that you will get to visit the kennels ahead of time so your mind will be at ease. One of my dogs used to punish me when I put him in the kennel. I would be so excited to see him and he would refuse to look at me and this lasted for a few days. He was the one I adopted from the broken home and I guess he thought he was being adopted again. Too funny. He, a West Highland Terrier, would finally make up to me again. Not all dogs do this. My labrador retriever loved it there. Sure hope you stay clear of any tornadoes. Nature can be so violent, but I hope it is gentle with you and your loved ones.
> ...


Last time even though Rufus was with him, Ringo pretended for some two days that he did not know me, after they came home- it may be worse now that it is only him and me at home. I am not really looking forward to Australia- it is more that I feel obliged to try to sort something out for Fale- I was not impressed when I found out they had moved. The weather has calmed down a lot- although there are still rain clouds around.


----------



## nittergma

Oh Sam! I'm about to faint with those chocolate and sweet dessert recipes! Maybe you should see about putting together a KTP cook book! I think I could get away with putting avocados in soup, because they would be smooth. My huband hates the texture of them but it would be hidden in soup.
I had our grand daughters over tonight, they were supposed to go to a campout but it had been cancelled and they didn't know about it. I'm always tired when they come but it's worth it.
Our weather has much improved. It's not as hot still fairly humid though. 
We lost our milk cow a few days ago. We think she must have been indirectly struck by lighting because she was perfectly fine the day before and it was stormy the night before. I didn't realize how much I thought of her. It was like losing a pet because she was so friendly. Probably sound stupid to some farmer types but I do get kind of attached to some animals. That's why we don't raise any animals for meat we just use what they make (eggs, milk).I used to be pretty tough about stuff like that but not any more.
I definitely can relate to the pet hair. Our dog Noah is part American Eskimo and when he sheds it comes out in chunks! You could cover a whole other dog with his fur when we brush him.
I will read more tomorrow and hopefully will keep up. Heading to bed. Good night all. nittergma


----------



## nittergma

Joy, I'm still willing to help if you need it. I am getting used to rashes as I usually get poison ivy in summer! I hope it clears up soon. What if we washed the squares? I wish I could have found mine to finish it in time.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Joy, if you think it's an allergic reaction perhaps try some benedryl? That will at least take the itch out of it. Soak in a bath tub with a cup of baking soda dissolved in the warm water and let the baking soda do it's magic. Try keeping a sheet across your lap and perhaps a pair of light cotton gloves on your hands? I feel terrible when things liek that happen. 

Sam, again wonderful introduction to the new Tea Party and so many great recipes! Love your reaction to the stampede description - rofl

Bonnie, I am sorry that your hubby has to deal with such visual horrors but men process things in different ways than women do. I hope this will help him on the path to healing and you as well.

Mel- I don't know how you do it girl. I was so exhausted last night I could hardly think about doing anything today. I am guessing you have finished or are close to finishing #27? I would be happy to be able to figure out how to make one!! You are my hero for sure 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend, have a look outside for the July Supermoon. I am going to try and take some pictures although the weather is calling for clouds and rain =(


----------



## Bonnie7591

purl2diva said:


> Eight days out from surgery which went well. I am still having quite a bit of discomfort where the lymph nodes were removed but I am off the hard stuff and just using Tylenol as necessary. I see the medical oncologist next week to determine what my treatment plan will be. My spirits are good-I have a lot of people in my corner.
> 
> Thanks for asking-I appreciate your concern.


Glad to hear your surgery went well , I hope the rest of your recovery & treatment goes well.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Wonderful bunch of recipes for all the cooks out there!!
> Thanks, San, for your dedication in getting those together every week.
> And you definitely are the host'ess' with thermostats!!
> Junek


Just love the chuckles auto correct or predictive text is giving us! Dear San with thermostats in his beard to control the weather worldwide .......
Seriously though Sam, I love this weeks collection of recipes, thank you so much.


----------



## kehinkle

Okay, just jumping on real fast to let you all know I am fine. Fit my van back Wednesday and have had three loads this week. Now have one to pick up/deliver Saturday morning. So need to get to bed soon.

Vinnie, condolences to the family and glad you made it home safely. You will be in my thoughts for the coming week.

To those doing or thinking of doing the all in one top, I've done five, I think. After the first one, I have put the sleeve stitches on waste yarn or on separate cables. After finishing the sweater, I pick up these stitches and either crochet them off or continue knitting to make sleeves, picking up 2/3 stitches in the underarm. I also have written the pattern out for crochet. Hopefully can get it on the tablet and sent to a friend and my mother to test crochet it. I'll let everyone know when I get it there.

Haven't read this works start but did skim through last week's. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Irish Spring is the name of it Cashmergma.And yes a green stripy bar.


I have not heard of using it for deer but put it in my camper to keep mice out. DH also puts it in the grain truck & combine & tractor cabs.
I have seen no deer tracks in the garden since I sprayed that PlantSkyd, the driedblood missed with water so it must be helping.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Joy, I didn't put any chemicals on my squares, just water. I hope the rash clears up soon.
Cashmeregma, lovely orchids.
Nittergma, scary to lose your cow by lightning. That occasionally happens here too.
Gwen, sounds like quite the hike your DH & DD are going to do, I dnt think I could do that, are they walking to get in shape?
Well, DH got home so I guess I can get to bed now. He took a bunch of photos of the car & can now understand why they died, bad as the photo in the paper was, it doesn't begin to show it all, the drivers side is missing!
The gravel truck had been moved out of town already so he didn't see it but did talk to someone who saw it so now seems satisfied.
Has anyone heard from Valerie? I think she is on the countdown now to her last chemo, I'm sure she will be glad when it's done.
Time for bed, night all


----------



## gagesmom

I am sure it is after 2 am but I logged on to catch up and post a few pics. Then I am off to bed.


----------



## Sandy

It's just past midnight and I am finally able to check in. I tried earlier but was having problems trying to connect (possibly due to the heat and availability). But here I am! 

Great recipes Sam! I still have 20 pages to read from last week and over 7 pages here already.

The official high today here (at SeaTac) was 88 degrees but at my house it was over 96 outside and 997 inside. Right now it is 68 outside and 81 inside. I love the hot weather but I don't care for it inside. We will most likely walk about 6am in the morning so I'd better get going to finish reading before bed. The high is supposed to be 94 tomorrow so I figure we will get close to 100. See you all later!


----------



## agnescr

good morning from a grey overcast Fife,we have an 80% chance of rain,so it looks like our 3 days of summer were it  :? 
hope everyone has a good weekend, kind thoughts and hugs for all


----------



## darowil

Well I am back and happy- the weather was not nearly as bad as it could have been. Cold and small amounts of rain but not enough to impact the game or get too uncomfortable watching. And we won- acrtually looked better than we have often this year, but too late even if we continue like this. Looks like we will miss the finals for the first time since 1999.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey No night time visitors although I did jump out of bed everytime I heard a noise. Thanks for the tip about hanging soap by the roses, I shall look into that.

I've been busy making bunting rather than knitting at the moment but I need to get a small project going as I am going up to London by train next week and need something to do on the journey.

Hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Saturday photos...


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey overcast Fife,we have an 80% chance of rain,so it looks like our 3 days of summer were it  :?
> hope everyone has a good weekend, kind thoughts and hugs for all


Lovely flowers Agnes. x


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Okay, just jumping on real fast to let you all know I am fine. Fit my van back Wednesday and have had three loads this week. Now have one to pick up/deliver Saturday morning. So need to get to bed soon.
> 
> Vinnie, condolences to the family and glad you made it home safely. You will be in my thoughts for the coming week.
> 
> To those doing or thinking of doing the all in one top, I've done five, I think. After the first one, I have put the sleeve stitches on waste yarn or on separate cables. After finishing the sweater, I pick up these stitches and either crochet them off or continue knitting to make sleeves, picking up 2/3 stitches in the underarm. I also have written the pattern out for crochet. Hopefully can get it on the tablet and sent to a friend and my mother to test crochet it. I'll let everyone know when I get it there.
> 
> Haven't read this works start but did skim through last week's.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Kathy


Glad to hear your truck is working again and you are back on the road again. The crocheted all in one looks good.


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> The official high today here (at SeaTac) was 88 degrees but at my house it was over 96 outside and 997 inside. Right now it is 68 outside and 81 inside. I love the hot weather but I don't care for it inside. We will most likely walk about 6am in the morning so I'd better get going to finish reading before bed. The high is supposed to be 94 tomorrow so I figure we will get close to 100. See you all later!


997 inside and your survived!lol No wonder you don't like it hot inside. I assume 99.7 and that is still far too hot inside. While I don't use the a/c much I would in that temperature.


----------



## darowil

twp lots of lovely flowers.


----------



## agnescr

How come we are in General chit chat this week?couldnt find the link to start with :roll:

edit: although I have clicked on "watch" I am not getting notification of new posts


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely flowers Agnes. x


wish I had a big enough garden to have a pond with a buddha, but my whole garden is probably 10 feet square

pics are lovely as usual :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> two lots of lovely flowers.


They are aren't they! I must take a shot of my violas when they are not rain soaked!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> wish I had a big enough garden to have a pond with a buddha, but my whole garden is probably 10 feet square
> 
> pics are lovely as usual :thumbup:


My back garden is a bit bigger- but belongs to Ringo- Front garden- being pots would be smaller!


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> My back garden is a bit bigger- but belongs to Ringo- Front garden- being pots would be smaller!


julie that is my back and front garden combined though 4 council bins take up some space


----------



## sugarsugar

I made it!! And caught up on last week. lol. Thanks Sam for being our hostess with the mostess.  Loads of recipes, I will check them out later on. We had a top temperature of 11C today and it is now 5C at 9.30 :shock: I DONT like this. LOL. Back to read the last 8 pages.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Doing a quick check in. Down at DD's place and she seems to be in more pain than when I left her last weekend..more swelling too. She's determined to be at the baptism, though. It was 5 years ago today that she lost the second pregnancy so I'm sure that is weighing heavy on her mind. Will do some more chores around her place this am and then home. We'll go up to Madison tomorrow.

Sam, love the recipes and wish you good luck on the floor. Stand your ground. Prayers for all in need.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> How come we are in General chit chat this week?couldnt find the link to start with :roll:
> 
> edit: although I have clicked on "watch" I am not getting notification of new posts


I'm not getting a lot of them either- but I get some so I'm not blocked again.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news about your nephew.
> Sorry about your friends Dad, I hope they can keep him pain free & comfortable


Ditto... to Sorlena


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I made it!! And caught up on last week. lol. Thanks Sam for being our hostess with the mostess.  Loads of recipes, I will check them out later on. We had a top temperature of 11C today and it is now 5C at 9.30 :shock: I DONT like this. LOL. Back to read the last 8 pages.....


We amde 13 but it didn't feel too cold (well I did have 4 long sleeved layers and a slevless one so maybe that is why, bu tmy legs were fine as well.
Forcast to go down to 3 tonight. Very cold for us. We went down to 5.8 last night I've just seen, thats why I felt cold!


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> I've been working with all the squares that came in for the KAP afghans and I am becoming covered with a red rash and scattered tiny red blisters. Can't determine if it is caused by a laundry product, a fabric ''stiffener'' that some posted about using on their squares or perhaps something one of the yarns picked up during manufacture. These little blisters certainly do itch and seem to be scattering about my hands, arms and upper legs.
> 
> I'm getting leery of asking Nittergma to work with any of them
> 
> *I would suggest that all winners take the time to launder their item before using--especially if they have sensitive skin or young ones around.*
> 
> I believe that we will have two (2) large afghans and a smaller lap throw from the squares received.
> 
> Thanks to you all who took the time and made the efforts to contribute to the project for KAP. Wish you all could join us for this special gathering at Sam's in October.
> 
> Much love to each of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh gosh, sorry to hear that you have a rash. I wonder if you could wear rubber gloves... you poor thing and all the work you have offered to do on behalf of us all. Wow TWO afghans.... golly, how wonderful. :shock:


----------



## mjs

Cashmeregma said:


> Gramto2 wrote:
> Try hanging bars of Ivory soap on your rise bushes.... No kidding! Worked for me all winter!
> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. The Avocado soup is outstanding!
> Thanks for all your hard work putting your tea party on every week. I always look forward to sharing your company. God bless.
> 
> Thanks for that tip. Ivory, now that is something. I've also heard that Irish soap keeps the moths away from yarn, but I would still advise making sure it is safely put away. I think it is called Irish soap. It is a green bar and a lovely strong fragrance so the moths can't smell the wool.


Irish spring, I think.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam, thanks for the delicious recipes, I think I'll try that Portobello Bruschetta while watching the two World Cup Games this weekend! My DH and I were on a driving trip through the states of Oregon, Washington, Idaho, Montana (Glacier and Yellowstone National Parks), Wyoming to the Magnificent Teton Valley and on to Beaver Creek, Colorado where we spent a week with son and granddaughters doing some river rafting and whatnot stuff. Yes, good to be home but it was a wonderful vacation. Thanks for hosting this week's Tea Party and hope the kitchen floor gets done!!


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> Wonderful bunch of recipes for all the cooks out there!!
> Thanks, San, for your dedication in getting those together every week.
> And you definitely are the host'ess' with thermostats!!
> Junek


Well, this tablet sure made a mess of that sentence!!! I hope you know I did NOT type "thermostats". Darn tablet!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i complain of the same thing but i never catch anybody in the act of spreading it. when i do ........ sam


If either of us finds the culprit, we can notify the other!ROFLMAO!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I just heard that my best friend from high school has moved her daddy (whom I adore) into hospice. His name is Al, if you all would remember him. The family wants him to be comfortable for the time he has left, and if anyone deserves a peaceful passing, he does. Thank you all.
> 
> On the good news front, my nephew is in remission with the leukemia! Yeah!


Wonderful news about your nephew! I will definitely keep Al in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely flowers Agnes. x


They sure are... as are yours too Purple.  I have a penstamon the same colour as that.


----------



## TNS

Purl2diva, thanks for the update, and hope the sore areas soon become painless. I guess your body has been through a lot, and is feeling rather battered. We are all sending you comfort and healing, and hope the treatment regimen will be less unpleasant. Gentle hugs.


----------



## jheiens

I appreciate all the care and concern from the sisters here on KTP. I am treating the blisters and rash with caladryl lotion but may need to get more shortly. Have just washed with soap and water again and am about to paint on the caladryl. It is beginning to look like poison ivy blisters which I've not had in over 50 years.

I will call out for help if necessary. I suppose that it is possible that some of the poison ivy irritant could have gotten on some of our yarns because it can be carried through the air when the plants are burned. Had a childhood friend who had it down her throat from having breathed while passing through the smoke from a neighbor's burning it while clearing it from his yard. He thought that was the safest way (for him) to destroy the plants.
That was truly miserable for her.

Purl2diva, I apologize for not remembering your situation this week as I've dealt with this rash/blister situation. Take care, my sister, I remember dealing with the complications of lymph gland removal--the drain tube was removed before by body was ready for it to come out of that area. Problem soon fixed and healing resumed nicely.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Aaaah, now I know the secret. Well, if it's little bunnies, then I wouldn't want to disturb them. :wink:


Well, they will surely thrive at my house since they're seldom disturbed!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> Eight days out from surgery which went well. I am still having quite a bit of discomfort where the lymph nodes were removed but I am off the hard stuff and just using Tylenol as necessary. I see the medical oncologist next week to determine what my treatment plan will be. My spirits are good-I have a lot of people in my corner.
> 
> Thanks for asking-I appreciate your concern.


Thank you for the update. Will continue to keep you in my prayers!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> I don't think I will wash them, Daralene, because I don't want to be responsible for them. And since they are not yet all joined, I don't have the space to spread them out while blocking and drying them.
> 
> Believe I will wear some longer sleeves when working with them. The blisters/itching on my fingers is much less than on my arms. I just so hesitant to jump to the idea of washing each of them squares because some of the squares did not arrive with slipped stitched edges or any blocking at all. If they are attached on four sides, mostly, they may keep their size much better.
> 
> Since there is still time. I will see how the recovery goes and use the longer sleeves for next attempt.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, I have to tell you what happened with me about a month ago since you have that bothersome rash.
I broke out on.my lower legs with red blotches that looked like hives! It didn't hurt or itch. After it getting worse for about a week (it never went above my knee)
My daughter and I started thinking about what was different from detergent to fabric softener. We finally realized the only thing different was the medicine the Dr had given me to coat my stomach. A preventive since I've been on arthritis meds for so long. I stopped taking it and within 5 days, the "rash" started clearing up. As the medicine left my body, the rash got better and after about 10 days, it was completely gone.
I realize it may be the squares that are causing the rash but it could also be something internal like mine was.
I know this has been a "book" but I did want to tell you my experience.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I am sure it is after 2 am but I logged on to catch up and post a few pics. Then I am off to bed.


The moon "shots" are great, Mel. Thank you. With all the trees around, I couldn't see it even if the sky is clear. Another darling baby top...the knitting ninja strikes again!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey overcast Fife,we have an 80% chance of rain,so it looks like our 3 days of summer were it  :?
> hope everyone has a good weekend, kind thoughts and hugs for all


Lovely flowers, what a beautiful rose. I love all roses but that peach one is special!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey No night time visitors although I did jump out of bed everytime I heard a noise. Thanks for the tip about hanging soap by the roses, I shall look into that.
> 
> I've been busy making bunting rather than knitting at the moment but I need to get a small project going as I am going up to London by train next week and need something to do on the journey.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos...


I'm glad you you still have some flowers the deer haven't snacked on yet! Lovely, serene Buddha...always calming to see one of them.
Junek


----------



## TNS

Ohio Joy, so sorry you're having an allergic reaction and hope you can get some relief quickly - no fun at all! It is definitely not fair after you taking on the job of making all these afghans, and I do hope it wasn't anything to do with my squares as I will feel very guilty if it is. I did wash them in Fairy 'sensitive' before blocking them...... I hope they were well enough rinsed. 

Our two cats are illustrating "summer time and the living is easy......" They don't feel like doing much! However DH and I went out for a cliff path walk (4 miles) earlier this morning as its forecast rain later, and it was such a lovely morning. Now quite muggy and my head ache tells me that its thundery...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

AZ Sticks said:


> It seems like I always post on the old KTP before I remember and realize I need to move over..... so I am here now and I will go back and read Sam's opening..... luv-AZ


Glad I'm not the only one-- just this morning realized there was another whole KTP out there! So I'm behind.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Well, they will surely thrive at my house since they're seldom disturbed!!
> Junek


My dust bunnies are quite safe most of the time too.
:XD:


----------



## pammie1234

Even though I haven't been around for a few weeks, I have been thinking about everyone on the KTP. I hope good things have been happening and everyone is experiencing good health. I am fine and staying busy. I had my great nephews, which was so wonderful, and was in Austin, TX for a few days. It is good to be home. My fur babies really missed me! I have some knitting projects that have some deadlines, but I'm going to try to check in more often. Hugs to all!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Don't know what has happened to me re: the house, but I am getting up and cleaning every morning. It is making a difference if I put in at least an hour or two every day. Even I shed. LOL
> 
> Someone was asking a computer question. Think it was flytyin. I go to View. It says Hide or Show Toolbar. If your kitty has hidden the toolbar, then you click on Show Toolbar. You might have to go into system preferences to get the color back. Hope that helps.


Wow-- an hour each morning??? Wish I had that discipline! Maybe one small task each morning? Will give it a try.

Computer question-- thanks, will try it later, need to get off this now and go to Farmer's Mkt. Am also missing the bottom part where the clock shows, might be same "fix".


----------



## Pup lover

Trying to catch up on last week's 

Gwen we had a LeSaber about that year ours might have been a 96 loved that car was a fabulous car we got it used and then sold it and the people who bought it are still driving it!! I used consumer reports when we were looking and they were right on with that car

Will keep Marianne in my prayers of course! Will pray that she recovers quickly and if she can't come in October we can Skype with her along with the others!!!

We have been having storms since last night dogs woke me up to get in our room Trixie is still on my lap and daisy is hiding under the computer desk by DH. Lots of thunder and lightening and some really great rains or yard has picked so we will have to watch for flooding as its sposed to continue all day today and tomorrow

Sam i did not realize you were still dealing with the floor issue, hope you can get it fixed to your satisfaction soon. Wonder why dentists don't make the teeth before people get them pulled all the time? Then people wouldn't have to go without. Yes will put restrictions on eating for sure.

Tns love your kitties though they kind of blend in with the steps could be dangerous for a kitty tail lol

None of my boys sucked their thumbs or even a pacifier none of them spit up ever either unless they were sick which was more than sitting up one of our honorary sons has a son now and he's a crier at night and spots up all the time etc felt bad i had no advice for them

Rookie when you have your dental work done maybe they can give you prescription strength numbing gel?

Bonnie glad that you are all home safe and sound prayers and hugs for the days ahead

Gwen please pm me Mariannes address as well thank you

Junek love Snugg lol cats are funny creatures other pictures are beautiful as usual love the fawn

Good luck on Monday Mellie, are you going to try keeping both jobs? 

Bonnie be as long winded as you need to be. Everyone deals with grief in their own way no right or wrong way hope that seeing things will help your DH 

Daralene glad you and DH are enjoying some time together isn't it funny how our schedules get messed up when they are home? It sounds horrible but it's kind of nice having DH back on second shift. I can get more done in the evenings and can relax a bit more and is what we are used to i guess, i enjoy my time alone in the house and i know he does as well when I'm at work. Your photo book sounds wonderful!! Is an idea i may steal hmm

HandyFamily hope that David heals quickly enjoy your summer with him

Ok finally caught up with last week! Had dinner.com played cars with friends last night. Another thing i can do Amazon.com now that DH is on second shift. I could with him home he wouldn't care but I like to be with him when i can. Now he works every other Friday so told them i will come every other Friday one friend usually cooks as we have it at her house when she does we either contribute dishes to the main meal or we give her $5 per person to help with costs. Homemade meal for$5 can't be beat!! Still pouring rain and thundering need to go doing for the week but will wait a bit hopefully will move through soon!!

Caren still in my prayers hope things are progressing smoothly for you.

Hugs and prayers


----------



## Designer1234

Is the tea party in the wrong place this week? 

I searched through Swaps and Kals and went to Sam's link and ended up in Chit chat. I am having problems with safari and wondered whether maybe we are on the wrong section? This is just so people might know where to find us.

It is quite possible admin will change it without notification if they realize it.


----------



## Dowager

I heard someething the other day that might help. "Cleaning when you have pets is like brushing your teeth while eating Oreos!!" One thing that helps some around here is that when I do laundry, I throw two balls of crumpled aluminum foil into the dryer with the wet clothes. This "discharges" the static electricity that makes the hair cling to the fabric, and my clothes are pretty much hair free when they come oout of the dryer. Yes, they will pick up some when you wear them,m but not NEARLY as bad as before.


----------



## Designer1234

Dowager said:


> I heard someething the other day that might help. "Cleaning when you have pets is like brushing your teeth while eating Oreos!!" One thing that helps some around here is that when I do laundry, I throw two balls of crumpled aluminum foil into the dryer with the wet clothes. This "discharges" the static electricity that makes the hair cling to the fabric, and my clothes are pretty much hair free when they come oout of the dryer. Yes, they will pick up some when you wear them,m but not NEARLY as bad as before.


Nice to see you posting Dowager! I haven't seen your posts on the main forum much recently and wondered how you were doing. Designer1234


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Is the tea party in the wrong place this week.
> 
> I searched through Swaps and Kals and went to Sam's link and ended up in Chit chat. I am having problems with safari and wondered whether maybe we are on the wrong section? This is just so people might know where to find us.


Yes, we do seem to have been put into ChitChat, as someone else noted too. I came in via Latest Topics as I hadn't finished reading last weeks. Saw that you had a lovely meeting with Nicho and her hubby - what fun to meet in person. We are still planning to come to Vancouver in the middle of August, so I have great interest in what they managed to fit in, definitely will be driving at the latter end of the visit so hope to visit Banff and Jasper, Lake Louise etc as DD hasn't been to Canada before, and the Rockies are so magnificent. Will PM you later to see if we too can arrange a meetup, depending on whether you are in the middle of moving or have more medical jaunts! Here's hoping all your and Pat's results are reassuring. I hope you are not feeling too stressed out by this marathon series of tests.


----------



## TNS

Dowager, love the saying and thanks for the hint about using foil in the dryer. I hadn't heard of it before. I line dry if possible but still useful to know for the wet weather days when I have to use it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Bonnie* both are trying to prepare. DD already runs 4 miles a day as part of her exercise routine and also does a workout. DH is pretty fit but is trying to do more walking. Monday he and his buddy that will join them are going up to Blood Mountain and climb it (about a 3 hour hike) . I have to be honest I'm more concerned about his buddy than DH. He doesn't seem to be quite as concerned about getting gear ready and all and he is overweight. DH has gotten him to prepare a bit more seriously yesterday but we shall see. I've told them that I can drive up and "rescue" them at any point if they give up on the trail but again they would have to make their way down to civilization somewhere....it will be quite the experience.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I didn't put any chemicals on my squares, just water. I hope the rash clears up soon.
> Cashmeregma, lovely orchids.
> Nittergma, scary to lose your cow by lightning. That occasionally happens here too.
> Gwen, sounds like quite the hike your DH & DD are going to do, I dnt think I could do that, are they walking to get in shape?
> Well, DH got home so I guess I can get to bed now. He took a bunch of photos of the car & can now understand why they died, bad as the photo in the paper was, it doesn't begin to show it all, the drivers side is missing!
> The gravel truck had been moved out of town already so he didn't see it but did talk to someone who saw it so now seems satisfied.
> Has anyone heard from Valerie? I think she is on the countdown now to her last chemo, I'm sure she will be glad when it's done.
> Time for bed, night all


----------



## Sorlenna

Purple, lovely flowers (deer can be quite pesky--glad you have something left!).

Nittergma, I'm sorry to hear about your cow. Even if not a pet, that sort of thing is a loss. I say, if you feel it, it's important! I was actually upset about losing our shade tree some years ago, too--not an attachment exactly, but I appreciated it as an asset.

TNS, one of our cats looks a lot like the first one in your pics. Ours have been "lounging" as well in the summer heat.



Pup lover said:


> Sam i did not realize you were still dealing with the floor issue, hope you can get it fixed to your satisfaction soon. Wonder why dentists don't make the teeth before people get them pulled all the time? Then people wouldn't have to go without. Yes will put restrictions on eating for sure.


I hope all goes well with the floor--these fellows must realize, with doing business in a small town, that they need to go with what you want, Sam; after all, word gets around.

Pup lover, I did have mine put in right when the last of the teeth came out (had 6 done one week, then went in and had the stitches out, had the last 7 pulled, and the plate went in over the stitches). But then it was a series of adjustments, as it takes quite a while for the gum to settle and heal. So there's no one way to do it; the dentist probably goes with whatever seems best for issues with the patient. I know one person who had to wait, since the removal of the last teeth revealed an infection that had to be cleared up before he could wear the denture. Of course, cost may well be an issue for some people, too. Luckily, I got a great dentist who was willing to do a payment plan. 

Welcome back to those who have been away, and now I must get something done around here. Thanks for your prayers and thoughts for Al.

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Agnes that peach rose is simply gorgeous. The other flowers are beautiful too. Sorry you aren't having much summer like weather. Is this typical for you? 


agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey overcast Fife,we have an 80% chance of rain,so it looks like our 3 days of summer were it  :?
> hope everyone has a good weekend, kind thoughts and hugs for all


----------



## Gweniepooh

ditto


darowil said:


> Glad to hear your truck is working again and you are back on the road again. The crocheted all in one looks good.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I didn't put any chemicals on my squares, just water. I hope the rash clears up soon.
> Cashmeregma, lovely orchids.
> Nittergma, scary to lose your cow by lightning. That occasionally happens here too.
> Gwen, sounds like quite the hike your DH & DD are going to do, I dnt think I could do that, are they walking to get in shape?
> Well, DH got home so I guess I can get to bed now. He took a bunch of photos of the car & can now understand why they died, bad as the photo in the paper was, it doesn't begin to show it all, the drivers side is missing!
> The gravel truck had been moved out of town already so he didn't see it but did talk to someone who saw it so now seems satisfied.
> Has anyone heard from Valerie? I think she is on the countdown now to her last chemo, I'm sure she will be glad when it's done.
> Time for bed, night all


Hi Bonnie - I posted quickly last night - he ended up 6th so that is very good. 
------------
I have been thinking about you and your family.

Joy-- I am so sorry you are having problems with the blocks.

I did wet my blocks although didn't use any soap. I wet them really well when I blocked them - I have realy sensitive skin and had no problem with mine. I hope you feel better soon.

What a shame! Take care and I hope you heal quickly.

We had a 50th birthday party for my dil - it was a bar-que at her sisters ranch close to Cochrane. Really a wonderful time. They will be moving their things to Vancouver Island on the 23 and I will miss them so much. 
---
I get my heart review on Aug. 8th. Just heard from the Cardiologists office - so whatever the results I will know then.

The other tests are pretty clear -- diverticulitis -and it sounds as if it will be kept under control by diet etc. Still results of testing of two polyps. I should hear about that next week. I am feeling optimistic about everything, as far as I am concerned.

Pat has a consultation with a vascular surgeon. As there is a problem and might require a procedure - Sounds as if there might be another stent required - so we are still up in the air. there is a narrowing of one of the arteries from what I can gather. It has taken up our whole summer but once we are through it it will mean we really will know where we stand on everything. I am sick of all of it though. (enough whining, Shirley). He also is having another colonoscopy as he has a flat polyp which they want to try again to remove - a specialist in that type of procedure is booked. So prayers are still needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I chuckled at that also and assumed the same. 


darowil said:


> 997 inside and your survived!lol No wonder you don't like it hot inside. I assume 99.7 and that is still far too hot inside. While I don't use the a/c much I would in that temperature.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I lived close...I love zucchini and DH forgot to plant any....did pick some corn today and plan on cooking it tomorrow.


I may have zucchini but I don't have corn. Too bad we don't live closer.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That doesn't sound good (more pain, etc); has she contacted the doctor? Prayers for her not only for the post surgery but for the sad memories.


RookieRetiree said:


> Doing a quick check in. Down at DD's place and she seems to be in more pain than when I left her last weekend..more swelling too. She's determined to be at the baptism, though. It was 5 years ago today that she lost the second pregnancy so I'm sure that is weighing heavy on her mind. Will do some more chores around her place this am and then home. We'll go up to Madison tomorrow.
> 
> Sam, love the recipes and wish you good luck on the floor. Stand your ground. Prayers for all in need.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I rarely get messages and have no idea why. I used to get them constantly and then suddenly quite awhile back they quit and I've never (knock on wood) been blocked. As long as I can find it I just don't worry about it.


darowil said:


> I'm not getting a lot of them either- but I get some so I'm not blocked again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna, I was watching a documentary on how the South West is getting drier and drier each year. They said that there are thunderstorms but the rain evaporates before it hits the ground although the lightning still strikes the ground, causing fires with no rain to help keep them in check.

I know in these situations you get flash floods as the earth is dry and doesn't absorb the water when you do finally get rain. Here is a video on flash flooding and how to deal with it. I had no idea that just 2" could sweep a person away.

I know flash flooding can happen anywhere, so thought you might want to watch this and stay safe:
http://www.weather.com/video/be-prepared-for-a-flash-flood-46534?collid=/news/video-of-the-day

Quite an interesting site. I watched a documentary on what happened to the firefighters in Arizona who perished in that terrible fire. It was heartbreaking and I had that sore lump in my throat. They don't know why they left their safety zone where they were but one of the wives said that the only reason she knows her husband would do that would be to save someone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not to worry....knew what you meant and it gave us a chuckle.


jknappva said:


> Well, this tablet sure made a mess of that sentence!!! I hope you know I did NOT type "thermostats". Darn tablet!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Joy* I was thinking poison ivy also when you mentioned the blisters. Again, I am so sorry this is happening.

I will call out for help if necessary. I suppose that it is possible that some of the poison ivy irritant could have gotten on some of our yarns because it can be carried through the air when the plants are burned. Had a childhood friend who had it down her throat from having breathed while passing through the smoke from a neighbor's burning it while clearing it from his yard. He thought that was the safest way (for him) to destroy the plants.
That was truly miserable for her.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

That cat is one plump looking kitty....much like one of mine in size....he/she seems quite content. 


TNS said:


> Ohio Joy, so sorry you're having an allergic reaction and hope you can get some relief quickly - no fun at all! It is definitely not fair after you taking on the job of making all these afghans, and I do hope it wasn't anything to do with my squares as I will feel very guilty if it is. I did wash them in Fairy 'sensitive' before blocking them...... I hope they were well enough rinsed.
> 
> Our two cats are illustrating "summer time and the living is easy......" They don't feel like doing much! However DH and I went out for a cliff path walk (4 miles) earlier this morning as its forecast rain later, and it was such a lovely morning. Now quite muggy and my head ache tells me that its thundery...


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Oh Sam! I'm about to faint with those chocolate and sweet dessert recipes! Maybe you should see about putting together a KTP cook book! I think I could get away with putting avocados in soup, because they would be smooth. My huband hates the texture of them but it would be hidden in soup.
> I had our grand daughters over tonight, they were supposed to go to a campout but it had been cancelled and they didn't know about it. I'm always tired when they come but it's worth it.
> Our weather has much improved. It's not as hot still fairly humid though.
> We lost our milk cow a few days ago. We think she must have been indirectly struck by lighting because she was perfectly fine the day before and it was stormy the night before. I didn't realize how much I thought of her. It was like losing a pet because she was so friendly. Probably sound stupid to some farmer types but I do get kind of attached to some animals. That's why we don't raise any animals for meat we just use what they make (eggs, milk).I used to be pretty tough about stuff like that but not any more.
> I definitely can relate to the pet hair. Our dog Noah is part American Eskimo and when he sheds it comes out in chunks! You could cover a whole other dog with his fur when we brush him.
> I will read more tomorrow and hopefully will keep up. Heading to bed. Good night all. nittergma


So sorry to hear about your cow. I can certainly understand the pain of losing your cow. We can develop special bonds with animals, especially our own. What a shame.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Joy, I'm still willing to help if you need it. I am getting used to rashes as I usually get poison ivy in summer! I hope it clears up soon. What if we washed the squares? I wish I could have found mine to finish it in time.


I'm wondering about animal allergies. Since so many of us have pets, perhaps it is an allergy to pets that have been around the yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Just love the chuckles auto correct or predictive text is giving us! Dear San with thermostats in his beard to control the weather worldwide .......
> Seriously though Sam, I love this weeks collection of recipes, thank you so much.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Quite a vision. Spell check may have been devised to help our spelling but it also gives us some good laughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Okay, just jumping on real fast to let you all know I am fine. Fit my van back Wednesday and have had three loads this week. Now have one to pick up/deliver Saturday morning. So need to get to bed soon.
> 
> Vinnie, condolences to the family and glad you made it home safely. You will be in my thoughts for the coming week.
> 
> To those doing or thinking of doing the all in one top, I've done five, I think. After the first one, I have put the sleeve stitches on waste yarn or on separate cables. After finishing the sweater, I pick up these stitches and either crochet them off or continue knitting to make sleeves, picking up 2/3 stitches in the underarm. I also have written the pattern out for crochet. Hopefully can get it on the tablet and sent to a friend and my mother to test crochet it. I'll let everyone know when I get it there.
> 
> Haven't read this works start but did skim through last week's.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Kathy


Such a sweet top Kathy and love the color. So glad you got your van back.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
Irish Spring is the name of it Cashmergma.And yes a green stripy bar.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not heard of using it for deer but put it in my camper to keep mice out. DH also puts it in the grain truck & combine & tractor cabs.
> I have seen no deer tracks in the garden since I sprayed that PlantSkyd, the driedblood missed with water so it must be helping.


It's the Ivory that is used for deer just in case my post confused things. With the posts not including the very first one about the Ivory, I thought I should clarify. The Irish Spring is used for keeping moths away from yarn. I have it but I still keep my yarn protectively stored.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not heard of using it for deer but put it in my camper to keep mice out. DH also puts it in the grain truck & combine & tractor cabs.
> I have seen no deer tracks in the garden since I sprayed that PlantSkyd, the driedblood missed with water so it must be helping.


Bonnie, what is it you put in the camper to keep out mice?
Ivory or Irish Spring??
Thanks? I think I need to do this.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Dawn and I think it was Rookie* thanks for the feedback on the LeSabre. that is reassuring to know. She is happy with it. DH even said he thought I might want it and give her my van (a Caravan 2006). Not going to happen though I really do like her car and certainly wouldn't object to driving it some. DD made the comment that we could swap back and forth from time to time as the need may arise.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Interesting tip Dowager. Thanks!


Dowager said:


> I heard someething the other day that might help. "Cleaning when you have pets is like brushing your teeth while eating Oreos!!" One thing that helps some around here is that when I do laundry, I throw two balls of crumpled aluminum foil into the dryer with the wet clothes. This "discharges" the static electricity that makes the hair cling to the fabric, and my clothes are pretty much hair free when they come oout of the dryer. Yes, they will pick up some when you wear them,m but not NEARLY as bad as before.


----------



## NanaCaren

Awesome receipts Sam, today we are making the Cheddar Corn Impossible Pie Recipe. 
Hello to one and all. I am just stoping in to say HI real quick before heading to the hospital. 
Things have been super busy not much time do anything much. I have been crocheting some cloths as they are my go too stress relief. Went to Kingston to pick up my oldest son so he can visit grampy. I got several cloths done while Grant drove. The boarder was horrible and backed up way too far. 

I found this cup the other day in my email from my auntie. 

Hugs and healing to all that are in need. Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes for my family, they are much appreciated. Luv you and miss you all so much xxx


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Nittergma* not silly at ALL feeling sad about the cow. I also would get very attached to my farm animal if I were a farmer. Wouldn't be able to slaughter them either. We had pygmy goats and chickens for awhile as pets and for the chicken eggs (see...I know goats don't lay eggs....LOL). I'd love to get either goats, sheep, or llama again just to keep the back 2 acres down but DH says the unruly kids in the trailer park behind our property would harass them so no. He's right....they mess with our dogs though I've warned them that they might get bitten. (Not that our dogs are biters; but you never know) Unruly kids....well I see I deviated from the original topic so I'll stop. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG.....a gwenie! LOL....knew it was going to happen....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Peace be with you Caren. It's good of you to drop in during all this. Loved the picture.


----------



## jknappva

Dowager said:


> I heard someething the other day that might help. "Cleaning when you have pets is like brushing your teeth while eating Oreos!!" One thing that helps some around here is that when I do laundry, I throw two balls of crumpled aluminum foil into the dryer with the wet clothes. This "discharges" the static electricity that makes the hair cling to the fabric, and my clothes are pretty much hair free when they come oout of the dryer. Yes, they will pick up some when you wear them,m but not NEARLY as bad as before.


I done think you've joined us before. If not, welcome and come back often. We always enjoy new voices as well as more familiar ones.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay I've been procrastinating enough....have to rip out about 3 rows on the newest afghan square where I made a boo-boo. Will catch up again later and chat. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, I was watching a documentary on how the South West is getting drier and drier each year. They said that there are thunderstorms but the rain evaporates before it hits the ground although the lightning still strikes the ground, causing fires with no rain to help keep them in check.
> 
> I know in these situations you get flash floods as the earth is dry and doesn't absorb the water when you do finally get rain. Here is a video on flash flooding and how to deal with it. I had no idea that just 2" could sweep a person away.
> 
> I know flash flooding can happen anywhere, so thought you might want to watch this and stay safe:
> http://www.weather.com/video/be-prepared-for-a-flash-flood-46534?collid=/news/video-of-the-day
> 
> Quite an interesting site. I watched a documentary on what happened to the firefighters in Arizona who perished in that terrible fire. It was heartbreaking and I had that sore lump in my throat. They don't know why they left their safety zone where they were but one of the wives said that the only reason she knows her husband would do that would be to save someone.


Yes, it's a strange sight, for sure, when the rain is falling but not getting to the ground! We know not to drive across any running water and of course to stay out of the arroyos. Someone will do it every time, though--makes no sense to me. But we are safe here, as far as I know; our house is on a slight rise and while we do see water run down the street when it rains hard, it won't come up this far. It's good for people to be aware and know, though, especially if they are new to the desert.

Some towns are running out of water as well. They may become ghost towns if the drought isn't relieved. It's rather disturbing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> That doesn't sound good (more pain, etc); has she contacted the doctor? Prayers for her not only for the post surgery but for the sad memories.


I contacted the nurse and she felt that as long as there isn't any fever or redness, that keeping to the pain med plan (which DD wasn't following g exactly) would be fine until she sees doctor on Monday. Thanks for the extra prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna

I frogged the boy's sweater down to the neck and will start over with the revised pattern (which will look better, I think, and be simpler). Last night I finished up the last few rows on a halter top I had to revise; now I need to weave in ends and put a button on. Then, we'll see what's next--I want to make at least three little ducks to turn loose. 

Coffee is finished so I need to get moving on the next thing!


----------



## jknappva

Shirley, you and Pat are in my prayers daily and will continue to be.
Has your son and wife sold their house since you said they're moving their things to Vancouver in the next couple of weeks?
I know you will really miss them. Hopefully, you and Pat will have the medical issues resolved soon and can move this fall before the bad weather.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Awesome receipts Sam, today we are making the Cheddar Corn Impossible Pie Recipe.
> Hello to one and all. I am just stoping in to say HI real quick before heading to the hospital.
> Things have been super busy not much time do anything much. I have been crocheting some cloths as they are my go too stress relief. Went to Kingston to pick up my oldest son so he can visit grampy. I got several cloths done while Grant drove. The boarder was horrible and backed up way too far.
> 
> I found this cup the other day in my email from my auntie.
> 
> Hugs and healing to all that are in need. Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes for my family, they are much appreciated. Luv you and miss you all so much xxx


My prayers are with you and your family daily, Caren. I miss seeing you but realize what a stressful and busy time this is.
Hugs, dear one.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

i liked that one too tns - i looked but couldn't find any. lol --- sam



TNS said:


> Just love the chuckles auto correct or predictive text is giving us! Dear San with thermostats in his beard to control the weather worldwide .......
> Seriously though Sam, I love this weeks collection of recipes, thank you so much.


----------



## Ermdog

Thank you for the story and recipes. Good luck with your cleaning today. It is also cleaning day in overcrowded Los Angeles Ca.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> julie that is my back and front garden combined though 4 council bins take up some space


Sounds a very complex bin system! we at present have two only- but part way through next year- if the 
Council Budget allows- we will have a more complicated three bin system and fewer inorganic collections- down from one every year to one in two years. It is astounding how much inorganic or hard/heavy rubbish one can accumulate. I've always had room for flowers and a few veges. My brother Alastair is predicting an excellent crop of potatoes this year- reckons they will be ready by about September- he is a rather more enthusiastic gardener than myself. And has a much larger patch to control. As does my other brother, Alexander, in Christchurch. It is usual in NZ to have at least 1/8 th of an acre, often 1/4 some have a half, but a lot of these locally are being 'in-filled' with at least one other house, sometimes two- as on this section- and consequently space is getting very limited. Medium density housing to high density is what Council wants especially in the Central City. I won't go high density after the Christchurch earthquakes- my nerves would not stand the fear factor. So many stair wells failed.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> Is the tea party in the wrong place this week?
> 
> I searched through Swaps and Kals and went to Sam's link and ended up in Chit chat. I am having problems with safari and wondered whether maybe we are on the wrong section? This is just so people might know where to find us.
> 
> It is quite possible admin will change it without notification if they realize it.


You are right, it isn't where the new one usually is-- I ended up going back thru the pgs to find Sam's post-- next time will click on it right then!!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Ohio Joy, so sorry you're having an allergic reaction and hope you can get some relief quickly - no fun at all! It is definitely not fair after you taking on the job of making all these afghans, and I do hope it wasn't anything to do with my squares as I will feel very guilty if it is. I did wash them in Fairy 'sensitive' before blocking them...... I hope they were well enough rinsed.
> 
> Our two cats are illustrating "summer time and the living is easy......" They don't feel like doing much! However DH and I went out for a cliff path walk (4 miles) earlier this morning as its forecast rain later, and it was such a lovely morning. Now quite muggy and my head ache tells me that its thundery...


Cats will always find the warmth! hope your headache has cleared!


----------



## agnescr

Designer1234 said:


> Is the tea party in the wrong place this week?
> 
> I searched through Swaps and Kals and went to Sam's link and ended up in Chit chat. I am having problems with safari and wondered whether maybe we are on the wrong section? This is just so people might know where to find us.
> 
> It is quite possible admin will change it without notification if they realize it.


Shirley its in general chit chat...i had bother finding it as well x


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnes that peach rose is simply gorgeous. The other flowers are beautiful too. Sorry you aren't having much summer like weather. Is this typical for you?


Aye Gwen it is...thats why Scotland is so green and why we have huge midgies :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Awesome receipts Sam, today we are making the Cheddar Corn Impossible Pie Recipe.
> Hello to one and all. I am just stoping in to say HI real quick before heading to the hospital.
> Things have been super busy not much time do anything much. I have been crocheting some cloths as they are my go too stress relief. Went to Kingston to pick up my oldest son so he can visit grampy. I got several cloths done while Grant drove. The boarder was horrible and backed up way too far.
> 
> I found this cup the other day in my email from my auntie.
> 
> Hugs and healing to all that are in need. Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes for my family, they are much appreciated. Luv you and miss you all so much xxx


As we miss your morning coffee! that one today is quite astounding- I wonder how they did it!? Wishing you a speedy resolution to all the situations you confront, and love, and Hugs, from Ringo and me.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds a very complex bin system! we at present have two only- but part way through next year- if the
> Council Budget allows- we will have a more complicated three bin system and fewer inorganic collections- down from one every year to one in two years. It is astounding how much inorganic or hard/heavy rubbish one can accumulate. I've always had room for flowers and a few veges. My brother Alastair is predicting an excellent crop of potatoes this year- reckons they will be ready by about September- he is a rather more enthusiastic gardener than myself. And has a much larger patch to control. As does my other brother, Alexander, in Christchurch. It is usual in NZ to have at least 1/8 th of an acre, often 1/4 some have a half, but a lot of these locally are being 'in-filled' with at least one other house, sometimes two- as on this section- and consequently space is getting very limited. Medium density housing to high density is what Council wants especially in the Central City. I won't go high density after the Christchurch earthquakes- my nerves would not stand the fear factor. So many stair wells failed.


Julie our bin system
Blue bin......landfill,
black bin.... paper cardboard etc,
green bin....,cans plastic foil etc
brown bin...food waste and garden refuse
Special uplifts which cost £30 a time,and they limit the weight
our council is very keen on recycling


----------



## agnescr

Julie will be a cut out grid and chocolate sorinkles


----------



## Lurker 2

Ermdog said:


> Thank you for the story and recipes. Good luck with your cleaning today. It is also cleaning day in overcrowded Los Angeles Ca.


Welcome! I don't think you have posted before- so don't forget we love to hear from new people- what your projects are- your favourite recipes- do you have pets- or simply need a place to vent - we are here all week- Friday to Friday!


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Joy, I have to tell you what happened with me about a month ago since you have that bothersome rash.
> I broke out on.my lower legs with red blotches that looked like hives! It didn't hurt or itch. After it getting worse for about a week (it never went above my knee)
> My daughter and I started thinking about what was different from detergent to fabric softener. We finally realized the only thing different was the medicine the Dr had given me to coat my stomach. A preventive since I've been on arthritis meds for so long. I stopped taking it and within 5 days, the "rash" started clearing up. As the medicine left my body, the rash got better and after about 10 days, it was completely gone.
> I realize it may be the squares that are causing the rash but it could also be something internal like mine was.
> I know this has been a "book" but I did want to tell you my experience.
> Junek


I think I remember you mentioning this episode, June, but I am taking no new meds and even the same brands of the ''old'' ones. So I don't think that is the cause but still unsure just what is causing the mess.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie our bin system
> Blue bin......landfill,
> black bin.... paper cardboard etc,
> green bin....,cans plastic foil etc
> brown bin...food waste and garden refuse
> Special uplifts which cost £30 a time,and they limit the weight
> our council is very keen on recycling


It is so vital- our Mayor is very keen on getting the recycling going- but the silly fellow had an extramarital affair over the last two years, which got publicised as he won re-election- he has lost a lot of support, and now there is a bad budget blow out, it is debatable what of his good measures proposed, will be retained. He tried to take the moral high ground but people have not been impressed with this fall from grace. It may also impact on the up-grading of our train system which was another of his pet projects- people are not happy that the rates are going up higher than promised- I have just had a rent increase almost inevitably directly as a result of that one. It is a falsehood to say I don't pay rates- I just pay it indirectly.


----------



## Sorlenna

We have two bins, one for landfill and one for all recyclables that they take (cardboard, paper, plastics, foil, food cans and the like). I would love to see them include glass (but I can see as we'd need a different bin for that) and styrofoam, but not yet. We used to have to separate it and put it in bags at the curb, but now with the bins, we can throw it all in and they sort at the facility. They also added a few more things (before they only took 1 and 2 plastics and now we can do 1-7). So it's better than it was, but of course we do pay for that as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, what is it you put in the camper to keep out mice?
> Ivory or Irish Spring??
> Thanks? I think I need to do this.


Irish spring


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn and I think it was Rookie* thanks for the feedback on the LeSabre. that is reassuring to know. She is happy with it. DH even said he thought I might want it and give her my van (a Caravan 2006). Not going to happen though I really do like her car and certainly wouldn't object to driving it some. DD made the comment that we could swap back and forth from time to time as the need may arise.


I have had 3 Buick Lesabres over the last 20 years, all white so most people think I had the same car all that time. The 1st one had over 350000km when it died the second one we had totaled in a roll over, (no injuries, just slid off the highway on ice, hit a snow bank & flipped, like slow-motion.), the 3rd was not as good as the other 2 but all got quite good mileage. My DH keeps saying he wants another when we wear out the VW.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Cats will always find the warmth! hope your headache has cleared!


Headache gone now Julie, thanks. We now have warm fog everywhere! So strange as it has obscured the harbour yet keeps the sound in so you hear but don't see the ferries etc, and it's humid, makes me feel exhausted for no real reason. Weird weather!


----------



## TNS

Welcome Ermdog! From the British Channel Islands. (not those off your coast!)


----------



## iamsam

hope you are cool now that your a/c is working - great sweater - love the color. you drive safe - you hear - lots of crazies out there. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Okay, just jumping on real fast to let you all know I am fine. Fit my van back Wednesday and have had three loads this week. Now have one to pick up/deliver Saturday morning. So need to get to bed soon.
> 
> Vinnie, condolences to the family and glad you made it home safely. You will be in my thoughts for the coming week.
> 
> To those doing or thinking of doing the all in one top, I've done five, I think. After the first one, I have put the sleeve stitches on waste yarn or on separate cables. After finishing the sweater, I pick up these stitches and either crochet them off or continue knitting to make sleeves, picking up 2/3 stitches in the underarm. I also have written the pattern out for crochet. Hopefully can get it on the tablet and sent to a friend and my mother to test crochet it. I'll let everyone know when I get it there.
> 
> Haven't read this works start but did skim through last week's.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittergma said:


> We lost our milk cow a few days ago. We think she must have been indirectly struck by lighting because she was perfectly fine the day before and it was stormy the night before. I didn't realize how much I thought of her. It was like losing a pet because she was so friendly. Probably sound stupid to some farmer types but I do get kind of attached to some animals.


I grew up on a farm. Never saw my dad cry (other than when my mom died) but when his little Guernsey cow got killed when a shelter collapsed, he cried. So some farmers do get attached to some of the animals, and it is beyond the $ and cents value.


----------



## iamsam

you are having quite the heat wave sandy - keep cool - sam



Sandy said:


> It's just past midnight and I am finally able to check in. I tried earlier but was having problems trying to connect (possibly due to the heat and availability). But here I am!
> 
> Great recipes Sam! I still have 20 pages to read from last week and over 7 pages here already.
> 
> The official high today here (at SeaTac) was 88 degrees but at my house it was over 96 outside and 997 inside. Right now it is 68 outside and 81 inside. I love the hot weather but I don't care for it inside. We will most likely walk about 6am in the morning so I'd better get going to finish reading before bed. The high is supposed to be 94 tomorrow so I figure we will get close to 100. See you all later!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Agnes & Purple, beautiful gardens & flowers.
Agnes, what are midges?
Rookie, seems strange your daughters knee is more swollen & sore, I would certainly be watching it closely or infection. Hope it's better soon.
Shirley, I hope you & Pat get through all the procedures soon & get back on the right track, take care.
Well, must get off my butt & out to the garden those weeds won't pull themselves. Really smoky here this morning, must be a Forrest fire somewhere in the north, not sure how long I'll be able to stay out in that.
Have a good day all


----------



## iamsam

beautiful flowers agnes - did council put in all new windows? should help keep you warm this winter. --- sam



agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey overcast Fife,we have an 80% chance of rain,so it looks like our 3 days of summer were it  :?
> hope everyone has a good weekend, kind thoughts and hugs for all


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Well, this tablet sure made a mess of that sentence!!! I hope you know I did NOT type "thermostats". Darn tablet!
> Junek


Oh, darling', at least we work our brains to figure out these things and get a good giggle along the way.

Reminds me that our new dishwasher at Sr Center is a guy with a Sam-type beard and has to have a hair net on it!! He has a good sense of humor and we are giving him a bad time about it. I keep trying to call him Sam but think his name is Dan.


----------



## iamsam

I assume the Penstemon is the blue - or is that purple - beautiful flowers - good job mr p. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey No night time visitors although I did jump out of bed everytime I heard a noise. Thanks for the tip about hanging soap by the roses, I shall look into that.
> 
> I've been busy making bunting rather than knitting at the moment but I need to get a small project going as I am going up to London by train next week and need something to do on the journey.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos...


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> Awesome receipts Sam, today we are making the Cheddar Corn Impossible Pie Recipe.
> Hello to one and all. I am just stoping in to say HI real quick before heading to the hospital.
> Things have been super busy not much time do anything much. I have been crocheting some cloths as they are my go too stress relief. Went to Kingston to pick up my oldest son so he can visit grampy. I got several cloths done while Grant drove. The boarder was horrible and backed up way too far.
> 
> I found this cup the other day in my email from my auntie.
> 
> Hugs and healing to all that are in need. Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes for my family, they are much appreciated. Luv you and miss you all so much xxx


thinking about you during this difficult time x


----------



## iamsam

because craig hit me really hard and I didn't know I did it until you mentioned it - duh - I will watch myself next week. sorry folks. --- sam



agnescr said:


> How come we are in General chit chat this week?couldnt find the link to start with :roll:
> 
> edit: although I have clicked on "watch" I am not getting notification of new posts


----------



## iamsam

glad you had a good vacation and are home safe and sound - that was beautiful country you were driving through. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, thanks for the delicious recipes, I think I'll try that Portobello Bruschetta while watching the two World Cup Games this weekend! My DH and I were on a driving trip through the states of Oregon, Washington, Idaho, Montana (Glacier and Yellowstone National Parks), Wyoming to the Magnificent Teton Valley and on to Beaver Creek, Colorado where we spent a week with son and granddaughters doing some river rafting and whatnot stuff. Yes, good to be home but it was a wonderful vacation. Thanks for hosting this week's Tea Party and hope the kitchen floor gets done!!


----------



## iamsam

I wasn't sure june - I looked but couldn't find any - a few birds but no thermostats. lol --- sam



jknappva said:


> Well, this tablet sure made a mess of that sentence!!! I hope you know I did NOT type "thermostats". Darn tablet!
> Junek


----------



## agnescr

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes & Purple, beautiful gardens & flowers.
> Agnes, what are midges?
> Rookie, seems strange your daughters knee is more swollen & sore, I would certainly be watching it closely or infection. Hope it's better soon.
> Shirley, I hope you & Pat get through all the procedures soon & get back on the right track, take care.
> Well, must get off my butt & out to the garden those weeds won't pull themselves. Really smoky here this morning, must be a Forrest fire somewhere in the north, not sure how long I'll be able to stay out in that.
> Have a good day all


bonnie they are a bit like mosquitoes, bites come up in really itchy bumps..I seem to be their favourite food :x


----------



## iamsam

they even blow across the floor from the breeze coming in the front door looking at me and laughing as they hop under the bed. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Well, they will surely thrive at my house since they're seldom disturbed!!
> Junek


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers agnes - did council put in all new windows? should help keep you warm this winter. --- sam


Aye Sam and new doors...they still have to come and seal the outside,they will probably wait till my flowers are up again so that the can stomp all over them again


----------



## iamsam

they look like well cared for cats tns - the bottom picture - it that your porch floor - it looks like metal lace. --- sam



TNS said:


> Ohio Joy, so sorry you're having an allergic reaction and hope you can get some relief quickly - no fun at all! It is definitely not fair after you taking on the job of making all these afghans, and I do hope it wasn't anything to do with my squares as I will feel very guilty if it is. I did wash them in Fairy 'sensitive' before blocking them...... I hope they were well enough rinsed.
> 
> Our two cats are illustrating "summer time and the living is easy......" They don't feel like doing much! However DH and I went out for a cliff path walk (4 miles) earlier this morning as its forecast rain later, and it was such a lovely morning. Now quite muggy and my head ache tells me that its thundery...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Irish spring


Do you suppose Irish Spring would keep mice out of my detached garage? They get in there and make messes, then when I have to leave the outside cat in there in winter, he tries to find the mice, more messes. I used to put hedge apples (Osage orange balls) at the lake and that really helped but I no longer see the hedge apples in town.


----------



## iamsam

I will ask them to do that - thanks for the idea Shirley. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Is the tea party in the wrong place this week?
> 
> I searched through Swaps and Kals and went to Sam's link and ended up in Chit chat. I am having problems with safari and wondered whether maybe we are on the wrong section? This is just so people might know where to find us.
> 
> It is quite possible admin will change it without notification if they realize it.


----------



## Sorlenna

And I think we know that if Sam did have a world thermostat in his beard that Ohio would be warmer all year round! :XD:


----------



## iamsam

thank you so much for the tip dowager and welcome to the knitting tea party. we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa and some conversation with us - we will be here all week serving fresh hot tea and will have an empty chair with your name on it available for you anytime you would like to show up - know that we will be looking for you. --- sam



Dowager said:


> I heard someething the other day that might help. "Cleaning when you have pets is like brushing your teeth while eating Oreos!!" One thing that helps some around here is that when I do laundry, I throw two balls of crumpled aluminum foil into the dryer with the wet clothes. This "discharges" the static electricity that makes the hair cling to the fabric, and my clothes are pretty much hair free when they come oout of the dryer. Yes, they will pick up some when you wear them,m but not NEARLY as bad as before.


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy zooming to you and pat - hope all this will put you both back in the pink real soon. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi Bonnie - I posted quickly last night - he ended up 6th so that is very good.
> ------------
> I have been thinking about you and your family.
> 
> Joy-- I am so sorry you are having problems with the blocks.
> 
> I did wet my blocks although didn't use any soap. I wet them really well when I blocked them - I have realy sensitive skin and had no problem with mine. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> What a shame! Take care and I hope you heal quickly.
> 
> We had a 50th birthday party for my dil - it was a bar-que at her sisters ranch close to Cochrane. Really a wonderful time. They will be moving their things to Vancouver Island on the 23 and I will miss them so much.
> ---
> I get my heart review on Aug. 8th. Just heard from the Cardiologists office - so whatever the results I will know then.
> 
> The other tests are pretty clear -- diverticulitis -and it sounds as if it will be kept under control by diet etc. Still results of testing of two polyps. I should hear about that next week. I am feeling optimistic about everything, as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Pat has a consultation with a vascular surgeon. As there is a problem and might require a procedure - Sounds as if there might be another stent required - so we are still up in the air. there is a narrowing of one of the arteries from what I can gather. It has taken up our whole summer but once we are through it it will mean we really will know where we stand on everything. I am sick of all of it though. (enough whining, Shirley). He also is having another colonoscopy as he has a flat polyp which they want to try again to remove - a specialist in that type of procedure is booked. So prayers are still needed.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Headache gone now Julie, thanks. We now have warm fog everywhere! So strange as it has obscured the harbour yet keeps the sound in so you hear but don't see the ferries etc, and it's humid, makes me feel exhausted for no real reason. Weird weather!


That is good- but not the fog! what strange weather patterns we are all having- someone on the Lace Party was talking of a predicted Polar Vortex- I think she is in Minnesota. Our rain has eased at present- but that is still the forecast- that is quite normal for us for this time of year.


----------



## iamsam

well - she could safely say that her house was hotter than hell. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I chuckled at that also and assumed the same.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Sam, 
I found you in chit-chat too. We're all mere mortals.I love this issue of recipies since I'm 99% veggie. Where you use rice, I use quinoa- not the red though.
Since yesterday and until 7/19/14 I'm keeping up with the International Lacrosse games taking place in Denver, Co. I'm a big fan of the game. I key in on the computer and then have myself a 'field day'(my humor).
Hope your house issues become non-issues in the not-too-distant future.
Prayers to all in need.
Sarah


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> bonnie they are a bit like mosquitoes, bites come up in really itchy bumps..I seem to be their favourite food :x


Unlike our mosquitoes which seem to be loners, I remember midges coming in absolute swarms of a summer evening- they could make life a misery, indeed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Ermdog! I don't recognize your name but glad to see you speaking up. Hope you will continue to pop in and join our chatter.


Ermdog said:


> Thank you for the story and recipes. Good luck with your cleaning today. It is also cleaning day in overcrowded Los Angeles Ca.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> hope you are cool now that your a/c is working - great sweater - love the color. you drive safe - you hear - lots of crazies out there. --- sam


So true! We just had a guy ready to back right into us at the gas station. DH honked and he stopped but looked at us like "where did you come from" and we'd been sitting there the whole time filling up. Just know that without the honking we'd have been hit.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party ermdog - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - we will be here all week serving fresh hot tea - always have an empty chair with your name on it so visit us again real soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Ermdog said:


> Thank you for the story and recipes. Good luck with your cleaning today. It is also cleaning day in overcrowded Los Angeles Ca.


----------



## Gweniepooh

and by "craig" I am assuming you meant CRAFT......if a Craig hit you we'd have to come up there with pointy needles and deal with him! ROFL


thewren said:


> because craig hit me really hard and I didn't know I did it until you mentioned it - duh - I will watch myself next week. sorry folks. --- sam


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Unlike our mosquitoes which seem to be loners, I remember midges coming in absolute swarms of a summer evening- they could make life a misery, indeed.


this what you mean Julie?....am itching just looking at that


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> welcome to the knitting tea party ermdog - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - we will be here all week serving fresh hot tea - always have an empty chair with your name on it so visit us again real soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Welcome to the Tea Party


----------



## gagesmom

1:30pm and I just got caught up. Going to work on my all in one today. 

Had to run to the bank this afternoon and get my banking info for Walmart on Monday.

I don't know how or why, but I slept in until noon hour today. :shock: :thumbup: 

Off I go to find something to eat. 

Catch up later on.


----------



## Gweniepooh

We've been looking into various mosquito repellents for DD & DH on their trip and have read that taking a B-Complex vitamin makes you not as attractive to them. Wonder if it also would work with the Midges?


agnescr said:


> bonnie they are a bit like mosquitoes, bites come up in really itchy bumps..I seem to be their favourite food :x


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO


Sorlenna said:


> And I think we know that if Sam did have a world thermostat in his beard that Ohio would be warmer all year round! :XD:


----------



## iamsam

my dad bought a '59 buick invicta - maybe 15mph - it was like driving a Sherman tank - it was huge - fins and more fins and enough chrome to sink a ship - the front bumper and grill weighed over 500 pounds. I loved that car - a four door hardtop - wild cat engine - you could cruise at a hundred and the motor would just hum - of course the gas tank went gurgle gurgle a lot faster but it was fun. daddy loved his cars - big and fast. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have had 3 Buick Lesabres over the last 20 years, all white so most people think I had the same car all that time. The 1st one had over 350000km when it died the second one we had totaled in a roll over, (no injuries, just slid off the highway on ice, hit a snow bank & flipped, like slow-motion.), the 3rd was not as good as the other 2 but all got quite good mileage. My DH keeps saying he wants another when we wear out the VW.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ewwwwww!


agnescr said:


> this what you mean Julie?....am itching just looking at that


----------



## iamsam

oh good one sorlenna - and you are right - about 72° all winter long. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And I think we know that if Sam did have a world thermostat in his beard that Ohio would be warmer all year round! :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

And if you can make that happen I would even move from Georgia to Ohio!


thewren said:


> oh good one sorlenna - and you are right - about 72° all winter long. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

what site do you go to for the lacrosse games? --- sam



Sarah Chana said:


> Sam,
> I found you in chit-chat too. We're all mere mortals.I love this issue of recipies since I'm 99% veggie. Where you use rice, I use quinoa- not the red though.
> Since yesterday and until 7/19/14 I'm keeping up with the International Lacrosse games taking place in Denver, Co. I'm a big fan of the game. I key in on the computer and then have myself a 'field day'(my humor).
> Hope your house issues become non-issues in the not-too-distant future.
> Prayers to all in need.
> Sarah


----------



## iamsam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party - 11 july '14" was moved to "Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities" section.
You can find it here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271916-1.html

As a reminder, you can find all your topics by following My Topics link at the top of the page or the link below:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_topics_listing.jsp?usernum=16857&page=1


----------



## iamsam

I think I am going back to bed - dear lord - where is my mind today. thanks gwen --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> and by "craig" I am assuming you meant CRAFT......if a Craig hit you we'd have to come up there with pointy needles and deal with him! ROFL


----------



## iamsam

that really is a bunch of midges. --- sam



agnescr said:


> this what you mean Julie?....am itching just looking at that


----------



## machriste

I think I did hear something about a polar whatever the other day on weather news. Monday it's supposed to get down to 40 F. in Minneapolis, MN. That's a bit cool for summer even in Minnesota!!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> this what you mean Julie?....am itching just looking at that


I can recall thinking we were going to have a pleasant evening on the front lawn, and just such swarms came in- we beat a very hasty retreat!


----------



## iamsam

gwen - I think off mosquito repellent has a disk like things that they could wear on their belt - suppose to surround you with stuff that will keep the mosquitos away. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We've been looking into various mosquito repellents for DD & DH on their trip and have read that taking a B-Complex vitamin makes you not as attractive to them. Wonder if it also would work with the Midges?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've not heard good reports about those being effective. But then again, I've not heard anything about the bracelets I've gotten them either. I've order 20 of the coil like bracelets and each bracelet is suppose to be good for 200 hours. The can wear them on wrists and ankles. They also have been taking the B-12 complex vitamin. I've done my part in truing to help them; from now on it will be up to them. 


thewren said:


> gwen - I think off mosquito repellent has a disk like things that they could wear on their belt - suppose to surround you with stuff that will keep the mosquitos away. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just found this freebie (for a short while) lace shawl pattern in my email. Though some might be interested.

Lacy Wrap free for a limited time
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kind-of-lacy

EDIT: WHEN I went back to open it up for another KTPer it wouldn't open except to send it back for me to purchase. Sorry for this misleading link....it is a pretty shawl though.


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> We've been looking into various mosquito repellents for DD & DH on their trip and have read that taking a B-Complex vitamin makes you not as attractive to them. Wonder if it also would work with the Midges?


Dont know Gwen, I just wonder if me being Diabetic and sometimes having higher sugar levels attract them ..what ever it is they eat me alive and all the repellents/electronic zappers dont seem to help ,


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> my dad bought a '59 buick invicta - maybe 15mph - it was like driving a Sherman tank - it was huge - fins and more fins and enough chrome to sink a ship - the front bumper and grill weighed over 500 pounds. I loved that car - a four door hardtop - wild cat engine - you could cruise at a hundred and the motor would just hum - of course the gas tank went gurgle gurgle a lot faster but it was fun. daddy loved his cars - big and fast. --- sam


probably had a trunk big enough for 3 bodies...gangsta' car!


----------



## Sorlenna

machriste said:


> I think I did hear something about a polar whatever the other day on weather news. Monday it's supposed to get down to 40 F. in Minneapolis, MN. That's a bit cool for summer even in Minnesota!!


It's not quite the polar vortex, according to our weather guy, but a serious cold front. Some places in our northern mountains may have 30s (F) for overnight lows and we are expecting a high of 82F on Wednesday--very cool for July.


----------



## Gweniepooh

too funny.....hehehehehe


RookieRetiree said:


> probably had a trunk big enough for 3 bodies...gangsta' car!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I wonder if this is an indicator that we will again have a very very bitter winter? I sure hope not.


Sorlenna said:


> It's not quite the polar vortex, according to our weather guy, but a serious cold front. Some places in our northern mountains may have 30s (F) for overnight lows and we are expecting a high of 82F on Wednesday--very cool for July.


----------



## jknappva

Ermdog said:


> Thank you for the story and recipes. Good luck with your cleaning today. It is also cleaning day in overcrowded Los Angeles Ca.


I don't think you've joined us before. Welcome. I hope you had fun and will join us often.
Junek


----------



## agnescr

total rubbish on TV for a saturday night...T in the park,realty shows,and game shows seems to be it so have settled on "Endeavour" all about the young Inspector Morse solving crimes


----------



## Sarah Chana

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for letting us know how you are. Glad the surgery is over but sorry you still have a lot of discomfort. Hope that clears up soon for you and that your treatment will go well. Good Spirits are so important, so that is wonderful to hear. Yes, you sure do have a lot of people in your corner. Healing Wishes and Gentle Hugs for you. As Sam said, We've got your back!


Prayers are with you from your fellow travelers.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> total rubbish on TV for a saturday night...T in the park,realty shows,and game shows seems to be it so have settled on "Endeavour" all about the young Inspector Morse solving crimes


It probably will get worse with the Commonwealth Games so imminent!


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this freebie (for a short while) lace shawl pattern in my email. Though some might be interested.
> 
> Lacy Wrap free for a limited time
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kind-of-lacy


MMMmm don't come up free when link clicked


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> MMMmm don't come up free when link clicked


I agree- would have cost me several Euros!


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> I think I remember you mentioning this episode, June, but I am taking no new meds and even the same brands of the ''old'' ones. So I don't think that is the cause but still unsure just what is causing the mess.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's really troubling when it limits you in doing what you want...with you, it's getting the squares put together. With me, it was just nuisance, mostly because I really needed a pedicure. I had no intention of going to my manicurist when my legs looked like I had a communicable rash!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hmmmm.....I got it for free. Will send it to you.Look for PM


agnescr said:


> MMMmm don't come up free when link clicked


EDIT: I just went to my revelry library to open it and now it won't open just sends me back to purchase it. Don't know what's going on. Sorry..... I'm disappointed myself. 

I also went back and edited my earlier post about it.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> It probably will get worse with the Commonwealth Games so imminent!


aye Julie.........and have you seen Scotlands proposed kit....outcry here with demands that the uniform be changed,Scotland will be total laughing stock,looking at how the designer is dressed says it all

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/commonwealth-games-team-scotland-stars-3842400


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> aye Julie.........and have you seen Scotlands proposed kit....outcry here with demands that the uniform be changed,Scotland will be total laughing stock,looking at how the designer is dressed says it all
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/commonwealth-games-team-scotland-stars-3842400


Oh my goodness gracious me- what was she thinking of- poor people! and no doubt far too late to do anything about it!?


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I wasn't sure june - I looked but couldn't find any - a few birds but no thermostats. lol --- sam


LOL!! Glad I could give everyone a laugh. I usually try to check before I send but that one sneaked in there!
Did you ever get your floor problem resolved?
Junek


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm.....I got it for free. Will send it to you.Look for PM


ok Gwen...is it charted?
forgot to look......have bought to many paid patterns an now going to look at free patterns only....am a Scot ye'ken lol


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm.....I got it for free. Will send it to you.Look for PM
> 
> EDIT: I just went to my revelry library to open it and now it won't open just sends me back to purchase it. Don't know what's going on. Sorry..... I'm disappointed myself.
> 
> I also went back and edited my earlier post about it.


Ok no problem x


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good- but not the fog! what strange weather patterns we are all having- someone on the Lace Party was talking of a predicted Polar Vortex- I think she is in Minnesota. Our rain has eased at present- but that is still the forecast- that is quite normal for us for this time of year.


I saw that on the Weather Channel this morning. Unusual for this time of year, I think. Supposed to drop temps in the Midwest about 20 degrees below normal. They're predicting severe storms for us on Tuesday. But only a little milder temp. Bad timing as I have an appt. And can't take my chair out in pouring rain!
Oh, well, we can only complain about the weather.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> I wonder if this is an indicator that we will again have a very very bitter winter? I sure hope not.


Bite your tongue! :shock: I am hoping it means the cold will be used up by then!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorlenna said:


> Bite your tongue! :shock: I am hoping it means the cold will be used up by then!


    :lol: :lol: :lol: Okay....now duly chastised I'll go knit for awhile..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> total rubbish on TV for a saturday night...T in the park,realty shows,and game shows seems to be it so have settled on "Endeavour" all about the young Inspector Morse solving crimes


I tried watching one of those last season and couldn't get interested in it. I like the other "Inspector Morse" that used to be on!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I tried watching one of those last season and couldn't get interested in it. I like the other "Inspector Morse" that used to be on!
> Junek


John Thaw is a very hard act to follow. Pity he died so young.


----------



## iamsam

at least three - you could hold party in it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> probably had a trunk big enough for 3 bodies...gangsta' car!


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> John Thaw is a very hard act to follow. Pity he died so young.


Indeed he is Julie...I didn't like him in "The Sweeny" and progs like that,but I think he definitely improved with age,both in acting and in looks,as men seem to.Loved him in "Goodnight Mr Tom"set during WW2


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Indeed he is Julie...I didn't like him in "The Sweeny" and progs like that,but I think he definitely improved with age,both in acting and in looks,as men seem to.Loved him in "Goodnight Mr Tom"set during WW2


Inspector Morse was obligatory viewing for my dad and me- used to watch a lot of 'who dunnits', especially those with a forensic bias- back in the days when I was able to stay awake in front of the telly- Now it seems to be the only time I get to real sleep!


----------



## pacer

purl2diva said:


> Eight days out from surgery which went well. I am still having quite a bit of discomfort where the lymph nodes were removed but I am off the hard stuff and just using Tylenol as necessary. I see the medical oncologist next week to determine what my treatment plan will be. My spirits are good-I have a lot of people in my corner.
> 
> Thanks for asking-I appreciate your concern.


Check with the oncologist if knitting will bother the location where lymph nodes were removed. Not sure that it will or won't but good to find out. I worked with a lady who had severe swelling from the work we did. Some people have problems while others do not. Praying for the best for you.


----------



## iamsam

for anyone like me who had to look it up --- sam

A polar vortex is a persistent, large-scale cyclone that circles either of the planet's geographical poles. On Earth, the base of the polar vortices are located in the middle and upper troposphere and extend into the stratosphere. They surround the polar highs and lie in the wake of the polar front. These cold-core low-pressure areas strengthen in the winter and weaken in the summer due to their dependance upon the temperature differential between the equator and the poles.[1] They usually span less than 1,000 kilometers (620 miles) in diameter within which the air circulates in a counter-clockwise fashion (west to east in the Northern Hemisphere). As with other cyclones, their rotation is caused by the Coriolis effect.

The Northern Hemisphere vortex often contain two low pressure centers, one near Baffin Island, Canada and the other over northeast Siberia.[2] Within the Antarctic vortex in the Southern Hemisphere a single low pressure zone tends to be located near the edge of the Ross ice shelf near 160 west longitude. When the polar vortex is strong, the Westerlies increase in strength. When the polar cyclone is weak, the general flow pattern across mid-latitudes buckles and significant cold outbreaks occur.[3] Ozone depletion occurs within the polar vortex, particularly over the Southern Hemisphere, and reaches a maximum in the spring.

Polar vortices are weaker during summer and strongest during winter. Individual vortices can persist for more than a month.[9] Extratropical cyclones that occlude and migrate into higher latitudes create cold-core lows within the polar vortex.[11] Volcanic eruptions in the tropics lead to a stronger polar vortex during the winter for as long as two years afterwards.[12] The strength and position of the cyclone shapes the flow pattern across the hemisphere of its influence. An index which is used in the northern hemisphere to gauge its magnitude is the Arctic oscillation.[13]

The Arctic vortex is elongated in shape, with two centers, one normally located over Baffin Island in Canada and the other over northeast Siberia. Around the North Pole, the Arctic vortex spins counterclockwise with wind speeds of 80 mph, stronger than the jet stream's normal 70 mph winds.[14] In rare events, when the general flow pattern is amplified (or meridional), the vortex can push farther south as a result of axis interruption, such as during the Winter 1985 Arctic outbreak.[15] The Antarctic polar vortex is more pronounced and persistent than the Arctic one; this is because the distribution of land masses at high latitudes in the Northern Hemisphere gives rise to Rossby waves which contribute to the breakdown of the vortex, whereas in the Southern Hemisphere the vortex remains less disturbed. The breakdown of the polar vortex is an extreme event known as a sudden stratospheric warming, here the vortex completely breaks down and an associated warming of 3050 °C (5490 °F) over a few days can occur.

The formation of the polar vortex is primarily influenced by the movement of wind and transfer of heat in the polar region. In the autumn, the circumpolar winds increase in speed, causing the polar vortex to spin up further into the stratosphere and the values of potential vorticity to heighten, forming a coherent air mass: the polar vortex. As the winter comes, the winds around the poles decrease, and the air in the vortex core cools. The movement of the air becomes slow, and the vortex stops growing.Once late winter and early spring approach, heat and wind circulation return, causing the vortex to shrink. During the final warming, or the late winter, large fragments of the vortex air are drawn out into narrow pieces into lower latitudes. In the bottom level of the stratosphere, strong potential vorticity gradients remain, and the majority of air molecules remain confined into December in the Southern Hemisphere and April in the Northern Hemisphere, well after the breakup of the vortex in the mid-stratosphere.[16]

The breakup of the polar vortex occurs between middle March to middle May, the average date being April 10. This event signifies the transition from winter to spring, and has impacts on the hydrological cycle, growing seasons of vegetation, and overall ecosystem productivity. The timing of the transition also influences differences in sea ice, ozone, air temperature, and cloudiness. Early and late polar breakup episodes have occurred, due to variations in the stratospheric flow structure and upward spreading of planetary waves from the troposphere. As a result of increased waves into the vortex, the vortex experiences higher amounts of heat sooner than the normal warming period, resulting in a faster season transition from winter to summer. As for late breakups, the waves dismantle the vortex later than normal, causing a delay in the season transition. The early breakup years are also characterized with persistence of remnants of the vortex, while the late breaking years have a quick disappearance of these remnants. In the early breakup phases, only one warming period occurs from late February to middle March, contrasting to the two warming periods that the late breakup phases have in January and March. Zonal mean temperature, wind, and geopotential height exert varying deviations from their normal values before and after early breakups, while the deviations remain constant before and after late breakups. Scientists are connecting a delay in the Arctic vortex breakup with a reduction of planetary wave activities, few stratospheric sudden warming events, and depletion of ozone.[17][18]

Sudden stratospheric warming events, when temperatures within the stratosphere warm dramatically over a short time, are associated with weaker polar vortices. This warming of stratospheric air can cause the direction of circulation in the Arctic Polar Vortex to go from counter-clockwise to clockwise.[19] These changes aloft force changes below in the troposphere. An example of an effect on the troposphere is the change in speed of the Atlantic Ocean circulation pattern. A soft spot just south of Greenland is where the initial step of downwelling occurs, nicknamed the "Achilles Heel of the North Atlantic". Small amounts of heating or cooling traveling from the polar vortex can trigger or delay downwelling, causing circulation of heat through the Atlantic ocean currents to be stopped or sped up. Since all other oceans depend on the Atlantic ocean for the transmission of heat and energy, climates across the planet can change dramatically. The weakening or strengthening of the polar vortex can alter the sea circulation more than one mile below the waves.[20] Strengthening storm systems within the troposphere can act to intensify the polar vortex by significantly cooling the poles. La Niñarelated climate anomalies tend to favor significant strengthening of the polar vortex.[21] Intensification of the polar vortex is also associated with changes in relative humidity as downward intrusions of dry, stratospheric air enter into the vortex core. With a strengthening of the vortex comes a longwave cooling due to a decrease in water vapor concentration near the vortex. The decreased water content is a result of a lower tropopause within the inside of the vortex, which places dry stratospheric air above moist tropospheric air.[22] Instability is caused when the vortex tube, the line of concentrated vorticity, is displaced. When this occurs, the vortex rings become more unstable and prone to shifting by planetary waves.The planetary wave activity in both hemispheres varies year-to-year, producing a corresponding response in the strength and temperature of the polar vortex.[23] The number of waves around the perimeter of the vortex are related to the core size; as the vortex core decreases, the number of waves increase.[24]

The degree of the mixing of polar and mid-latitude air depends on the evolution and position of the polar night jet.In general, the combination of these two remains small inside the vortex compared to the outside. Mixing occurs with unstable planetary waves that are characteristic of the middle and upper stratosphere in winter.Prior to vortex breakdown, there is little transport of air out of the Arctic Polar Vortex due to strong barriers exist above 420 km (261 miles). Below this barrier exists the polar night jet, which is weak in the early winter, so any descending polar air mixes with the mid-latitudes. In the late winter, air parcels do not descend as much, causing mixing to be less frequent.[25] After the vortex is broken up, the ex-vortex air is dispersed into the middle latitudes within a month.[26]

Sometimes, a piece of the polar vortex can be broken off before the end of the final warming period. If large enough, the piece can plunge over Canada and the Midwestern, Central, Southern, and Northeastern United States. This diversion of the polar vortex can occur due to the displacement of the polar jet stream, such as the significant northwestern push of the polar jet stream over the western part of the United States in the winter of 20132014. Occasionally, the high-pressure Greenland Block can cause the low pressure polar vortex to divert to the south instead of sweeping across the North Atlantic.[27]

Meanders of the northern hemisphere's jet stream developing (a, b) and finally detaching a "drop" of cold air (c); orange: warmer masses of air; pink: jet stream
A study in 2001 found that stratospheric circulation can have anomalous effects on weather regimes.[28] In the same year researchers found a statistical correlation between weak polar vortex and outbreaks of severe cold in the Northern Hemisphere.[29][30] In more recent years scientists identified interactions with Arctic sea ice decline, reduced snow cover, evapotranspiration patterns, NAO anomalies or weather anomalies which are linked to the polar vortex and jet stream configuration. However, because the specific observations are considered short-term observations (starting c. 13 years ago) there is considerable uncertainty in the conclusions. Climatology observations require several decades to definitively distinguish natural variability from climate trends.

Southern Hemisphere Ozone Concentration, February 22, 2012
The general assumption is that reduced snow cover and sea ice reflect less sunlight and therefore evaporation and transpiration increases, which in turn alters the pressure and temperature gradient of the polar vortex, causing it to weaken or collapse. This becomes apparent when the jet stream amplitude increases (meanders) over the northern hemisphere, causing Rossby waves to propagate farther to the south or north, which in turn transports warmer air to the north pole and polar air into lower latitudes. The jet stream amplitude increases with a weaker polar vortex, hence increases the chance for weather systems to become blocked. A recent blocking event emerged when a high-pressure over Greenland steered Hurricane Sandy into the northern Mid-Atlantic states.[37]

The chemistry of the Antarctic polar vortex has created severe ozone depletion. The nitric acid in polar stratospheric clouds reacts with chlorofluorocarbons to form chlorine, which catalyzes the photochemical destruction of ozone.[38] Chlorine concentrations build up during the polar winter, and the consequent ozone destruction is greatest when the sunlight returns in spring.[39] These clouds can only form at temperatures below about −80 °C (−112 °F). Since there is greater air exchange between the Arctic and the mid-latitudes, ozone depletion at the north pole is much less severe than at the south.[40] Accordingly, the seasonal reduction of ozone levels over the Arctic is usually characterized as an "ozone dent", whereas the more severe ozone depletion over the Antarctic is considered an "ozone hole". This said, chemical ozone destruction in the 2011 Arctic polar vortex attained, for the first time, a level clearly identifiable as an Arctic "ozone hole".[



Sorlenna said:


> It's not quite the polar vortex, according to our weather guy, but a serious cold front. Some places in our northern mountains may have 30s (F) for overnight lows and we are expecting a high of 82F on Wednesday--very cool for July.


----------



## iamsam

I quite agree - the kilt is not so bad but the shirt has to go. --- sam



agnescr said:


> aye Julie.........and have you seen Scotlands proposed kit....outcry here with demands that the uniform be changed,Scotland will be total laughing stock,looking at how the designer is dressed says it all
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/commonwealth-games-team-scotland-stars-3842400


----------



## iamsam

they did not call last evening or today so bright and early Monday morning they are going to get a phone call from me. --- sam



jknappva said:


> LOL!! Glad I could give everyone a laugh. I usually try to check before I send but that one sneaked in there!
> Did you ever get your floor problem resolved?
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> they did not call last evening or today so bright and early Monday morning they are going to get a phone call from me. --- sam


Read them the riot act, Sam. Seems that sometimes that's the only thing that will get your way. And you know you're in the right!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I quite agree - the kilt is not so bad but the shirt has to go. --- sam


Rather hard on the eyes, I'll agree.


----------



## iamsam

RUN - do not walk - to your garden and grab a zucchini - and here is what you are going to make with it. --- sam

Bake-Off® Contest 29, 1980 
Millicent (Caplan) Nathan 
Boca Raton, Florida

Italian Zucchini Crescent Pie
servings 6

Ingredients

2 tablespoons LAND O LAKES® Butter 
4 cups thinly sliced zucchini 
1 cup chopped onions 
2 tablespoons dried parsley flakes 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon dried basil leaves 
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano leaves 
2 LAND O LAKES® Eggs, well beaten 
2 cups shredded Muenster or mozzarella cheese (8 oz) 
1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls 
2 teaspoons yellow mustard

Steps

Heat oven to 375°F.

In 12-inch skillet, melt butter over medium-high heat.

Add zucchini and onions; cook 6 to 8 minutes, stirring occasionally, until tender.

Stir in parsley flakes, salt, pepper, garlic powder, basil and oregano.

In large bowl, mix eggs and cheese. Add cooked vegetable mixture; stir gently to mix.

Separate dough into 8 triangles.

Place in ungreased 10-inch glass pie plate, 12x8-inch (2-quart) glass baking dish or 11-inch quiche pan; press over bottom and up sides to form crust. Firmly press perforations to seal.

Spread crust with mustard.

Pour egg mixture evenly into crust-lined pie plate.

Bake 18 to 22 minutes or until knife inserted near center comes out clean. If necessary, cover edge of crust with strips of foil during last 10 minutes of baking to prevent excessive browning.

Let stand 10 minutes before serving.

Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 370 - Calories from Fat 230 - Total Fat 25g - Saturated Fat - 13g Trans Fat 2-1/2g  Cholesterol 115mg  Sodium 810mg Total Carbohydrate 21g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 6g
Protein 15g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15% - Vitamin C 15% - Calcium 30% - Iron 15%;

Exchanges: 1 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/italian-zucchini-crescent-pie/aa39028d-a17d-4ead-8892-16809d53a7fb?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_07_12_2014


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my...I believe in giving designer's artistic and creative license, but she really got this one wrong.



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious me- what was she thinking of- poor people! and no doubt far too late to do anything about it!?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I got lucky that I didn't end up with any issues from having some lymph nodes removed...a very good friend of mine has severe issues with lymphedema and wears compression sleeves most of the time.

Best wishes to you -- continue to lift you up in prayers.



pacer said:


> Check with the oncologist if knitting will bother the location where lymph nodes were removed. Not sure that it will or won't but good to find out. I worked with a lady who had severe swelling from the work we did. Some people have problems while others do not. Praying for the best for you.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> I've been working with all the squares that came in for the KAP afghans and I am becoming covered with a red rash and scattered tiny red blisters. Can't determine if it is caused by a laundry product, a fabric ''stiffener'' that some posted about using on their squares or perhaps something one of the yarns picked up during manufacture. These little blisters certainly do itch and seem to be scattering about my hands, arms and upper legs.
> 
> I'm getting leery of asking Nittergma to work with any of them
> 
> *I would suggest that all winners take the time to launder their item before using--especially if they have sensitive skin or young ones around.*
> 
> I believe that we will have two (2) large afghans and a smaller lap throw from the squares received.
> 
> Thanks to you all who took the time and made the efforts to contribute to the project for KAP. Wish you all could join us for this special gathering at Sam's in October.
> 
> Much love to each of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh Joy that's a horrible thing to happen to you! I hope the rash disappears very soon. Could you maybe wear thin rubber gloves?


----------



## master of none

agnescr said:


> "Endeavour" all about the young Inspector Morse solving crimes


agnescr, Endeavour shows on Public Broadcast Systems here in my area at 12 midnight and I make sure I sit up to watch. Love, love that show. We have been getting a re-run of " Last Tango in Halifax" just before that show at 2300. Love that one also. To me soooo much better than what is offered as new here. Una


----------



## KateB

purl2diva said:


> Eight days out from surgery which went well. I am still having quite a bit of discomfort where the lymph nodes were removed but I am off the hard stuff and just using Tylenol as necessary. I see the medical oncologist next week to determine what my treatment plan will be. My spirits are good-I have a lot of people in my corner.
> 
> Thanks for asking-I appreciate your concern.


Glad to hear that you are in good spirits and not in too much pain. Keep us up to date on your treatment plan. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree

Joy, sorry to hear that you're having to endure a rash with the squares. Hope it clears up quickly and you don't have any further issues.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Well, best laid plans have been thwarted. About 1/2 way from Springfield to Chicago, DD pipes up from the back seat that she thinks she's becoming jaundiced -- so we pull off and sure enough, her toes and palms were turning yellow. Called her surgeon and he says that's something other than the surgery and to call GP or go to ER. (I think it's from the extra ibuprofen she's taking for the pain)...so DH took her to ER. I thought I should try to finish the blanket and get the salad made for the christening tomorrow and I figured I'd just be redundant in the ER...then I sat down and just decided that our chance of being able to go tomorrow are next to nil so I should just try to chill and be ready to take care of DD as best I can when they get back. I didn't sleep at her house last night so I'm gong to try to catch a nap and be ready to be at my best with a very frustrated and emotionally upset patient.

Just got a text from DH....there's a 2 hour wait at the ER.


----------



## iamsam

take a long nap Jeanette - think you are going to have a weepy patient plus a husband that is feeling frustrated from being in the er too long. I have learned that if you want immediate care in the er - go by ambulance. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Well, best laid plans have been thwarted. About 1/2 way from Springfield to Chicago, DD pipes up from the back seat that she thinks she's becoming jaundiced -- so we pull off and sure enough, her toes and palms were turning yellow. Called her surgeon and he says that's something other than the surgery and to call GP or go to ER. (I think it's from the extra ibuprofen she's taking for the pain)...so DH took her to ER. I thought I should try to finish the blanket and get the salad made for the christening tomorrow and I figured I'd just be redundant in the ER...then I sat down and just decided that our chance of being able to go tomorrow are next to nil so I should just try to chill and be ready to take care of DD as best I can when they get back. I didn't sleep at her house last night so I'm gong to try to catch a nap and be ready to be at my best with a very frustrated and emotionally upset patient.
> 
> Just got a text from DH....there's a 2 hour wait at the ER.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> We have two bins, one for landfill and one for all recyclables that they take (cardboard, paper, plastics, foil, food cans and the like). I would love to see them include glass (but I can see as we'd need a different bin for that) and styrofoam, but not yet. We used to have to separate it and put it in bags at the curb, but now with the bins, we can throw it all in and they sort at the facility. They also added a few more things (before they only took 1 and 2 plastics and now we can do 1-7). So it's better than it was, but of course we do pay for that as well.


We have a bin for landfill, another for garden rubbish and food waste, and a final one for paper, tins, glass and plastic. We used to get uplifts for things like old sofas or beds for free, but now there is a charge. We do have a recycling area just outside town where you can leave small electricals, etc for free.


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> aye Julie.........and have you seen Scotlands proposed kit....outcry here with demands that the uniform be changed,Scotland will be total laughing stock,looking at how the designer is dressed says it all
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/commonwealth-games-team-scotland-stars-3842400


Indeed Agnes, it's awful!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I quite agree - the kilt is not so bad but the shirt has to go. --- sam


No Sam the tartan is horrible too! Whoever approved that uniform wants their eyes testing. :shock:


----------



## pacer

Sam...those zucchini recipes look wonderful. I hope you get some resolution on that flooring soon. They better get it fixed before KAP or you could tell them that many of your friends will be gathering with many pointy sticks. 

Dawn...My DS#1 did much worse than spit up. He gave back his entire feeding several times a week. He ended up on pedialyte more than formula, but he kept on growing. My burp rag with him was a beach towel. I kept at least one on my couch at all times and one on my shoulder. Sometimes those tiny little tummies need time to strengthen up and so we tolerate such inconveniences. My son's sphincter muscle was not fully developed due to his premature birth. He still deals with issues from it, but not bad. 

Shirley...saying my prayers for you and Pat. It will be an adjustment when your son and DIL and GD move. 

Joy...Sorry to hear of the rash outbreak. Hopefully it will go away. It it is in the yarn or something use to wash it, I would have a big struggle with that as well. When I break out, I have no choice but go to the doctor for steroids as I am allergic to all of the topical treatments. I am also allergic to adhesives so every time I have had surgeries, I end up with welts and rashes. Each time the doctor says "you really are allergic to adhesives". I believe that is why I tell them right away is because I really do know that I am. 

Nittergma...Sorry for the loss of your cow. That is a heart breaker. 

Caren...Certainly do miss you, but I am thankful that you can spend time with your family during this difficult time.
Is the barn rebuilding on hold right now?

Purplefi...Will your DH be expecting flower pictures every day while you are on holiday? He might want to see what is growing in different areas of the world. It is hard to believe that KAP is less than 3 months away. It has been almost a year since the 1st KAP. It is wonderful that more people are planning on making the journey to meet up. 

Sounds like Australia is getting a bit chilly. At least you are still on the positive side of Celsius. Stay warm. Time to knit a big project so your lap will be warm.

Good thing I left early for work this morning as there were 3 police cars on the ramp to the expressway and they had one car pulled over. I wasn't sure what was going on as it looked like things were not settled so I backed up and took the side roads to work. After being nearly carjacked by a bank robber a few years ago, I try to keep my distance from possible drama unfolding. It is also wise to lock your car doors before driving which is what saved me a few years ago. The robber had his hand on my car door handle to open it and I gave the car some gas to pull away from him. Scary stuff. That happened on an on ramp to a highway as well. 

Kathy...Your baby sweater turned out well. Glad to hear that you are getting loads again. It must have been frustrating not being able to get loads for a while until the van was fixed.


----------



## iamsam

I didn't want to bomb the whole outfit - but will admit - thought the kilt was a little over done - think maybe they should be allowed to wear their own kilt and whatever else they wear with it. what does one wear with a kilt if you want to look "scots correct"? --- sam



KateB said:


> No Sam the tartan is horrible too! Whoever approved that uniform wants their eyes testing. :shock:


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> I didn't want to bomb the whole outfit - but will admit - thought the kilt was a little over done - think maybe they should be allowed to wear their own kilt and whatever else they wear with it. what does one wear with a kilt if you want to look "scots correct"? --- sam


Those outfits certainly did not make the men look manly at all. I have seen kilts that looked far more masculine.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I didn't want to bomb the whole outfit - but will admit - thought the kilt was a little over done - think maybe they should be allowed to wear their own kilt and whatever else they wear with it. what does one wear with a kilt if you want to look "scots correct"? --- sam


This explains it quite well Sam, although not many men wear a plaid over their shoulders too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> gwen - I think off mosquito repellent has a disk like things that they could wear on their belt - suppose to surround you with stuff that will keep the mosquitos away. --- sam


Tried the wear thingee, didn't think much of it, then read in Cons Reports it was not worth the $$-- didn't do a good job.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I've not heard good reports about those being effective. But then again, I've not heard anything about the bracelets I've gotten them either. I've order 20 of the coil like bracelets and each bracelet is suppose to be good for 200 hours. The can wear them on wrists and ankles. They also have been taking the B-12 complex vitamin. I've done my part in truing to help them; from now on it will be up to them.


Cons Reports didn't think much of the coil bracelets, either. I can't remember the names, but had some things they said was as good as Off and not as hazardous. Get the article!


----------



## agnescr

master of none said:


> agnescr, Endeavour shows on Public Broadcast Systems here in my area at 12 midnight and I make sure I sit up to watch. Love, love that show. We have been getting a re-run of " Last Tango in Halifax" just before that show at 2300. Love that one also. To me soooo much better than what is offered as new here. Una


Britain often produces great show,but seems little money is being spent on them,most of our TV seems to be reality show,with so called "stars",whom I have never heard of, and soaps and many many American show,which I am sorry to say I find to be total rubbish and if not them it's sport,which I have no interest in,Golf, the world cup, wimbledon and now the Commonwealth Games fast approaching, maybe I should just trash the TV


----------



## iamsam

that would take a while to put on. thanks kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> This explains it quite well Sam, although not many men wear a plaid over their shoulders too.


----------



## angelam

Hi everyone. Haven't been on for a while so I'm busy trying to catch up but as fast as I get through a couple of pages you've chatted through three more! Just got back from a lovely day out in Brighton. The weather was perfect for once. 
Ohio Joy - I'm so sorry for the trouble you're having with the squares when you so kindly volunteered to join them all together. Would it help to wear thin rubber gloves? (see someone else suggested that). It's fantastic that you have enough for two afghans and some more. 
Cashmeregma - I love your orchids. My one that I have been nursing for almost two years is at last about to bloom, can't even remember what colour it is until the buds open. 
Agnes - Lovely flower pics.
Caren - So nice to see you even if it is only briefly. Love the coffee. Love and hugs for you and your family at this time. x
Rookie - Hope you have some news from your DD in ER by now and they are able to get her symptoms under control.

Well after a hard day at the seaside I'm off to bed shortly. It is very humid here tonight and there is some thunder rumbling around but whether we will actually get any rain or not remains to be seen. My garden could certainly do with it. Night all. xx


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the info Kansas g-ma - I was thinking of buying one for when I mow - I will save my money and just spray something on. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Tried the wear thingee, didn't think much of it, then read in Cons Reports it was not worth the $$-- didn't do a good job.


----------



## agnescr

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, best laid plans have been thwarted. About 1/2 way from Springfield to Chicago, DD pipes up from the back seat that she thinks she's becoming jaundiced -- so we pull off and sure enough, her toes and palms were turning yellow. Called her surgeon and he says that's something other than the surgery and to call GP or go to ER. (I think it's from the extra ibuprofen she's taking for the pain)...so DH took her to ER. I thought I should try to finish the blanket and get the salad made for the christening tomorrow and I figured I'd just be redundant in the ER...then I sat down and just decided that our chance of being able to go tomorrow are next to nil so I should just try to chill and be ready to take care of DD as best I can when they get back. I didn't sleep at her house last night so I'm gong to try to catch a nap and be ready to be at my best with a very frustrated and emotionally upset patient.
> 
> Just got a text from DH....there's a 2 hour wait at the ER.


thats awful...hope they sort DD out ASAP...40 winks would do both of you a power of good x


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> No Sam the tartan is horrible too! Whoever approved that uniform wants their eyes testing. :shock:


they should be banned for life for ever making that decision..options should have been put before the Scotland team and let them choose,I hope the idiots who choose it are made to wear it as well, if its too late to change it


----------



## iamsam

something must be going on - polar vortex or something - I see Tuesday thru Thursday are to be in the seventies - struggle to get into the seventies the report said. as long as it doesn't dip any lower i'm good to go. but the nighttime temps will be in the low 50's. good sleeping weather. --- sam


----------



## Karena

Penne veg pasta sounds good. Been warm here in So. Calif but fortunately I have a nice 8 miles from the ocean breeze. 
However, I save my tequela for the wet margarita! 
Have a good week Sam. 
Karen


----------



## Gweniepooh

So what color shirt do you suggest Sam?


thewren said:


> I quite agree - the kilt is not so bad but the shirt has to go. --- sam


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> I didn't want to bomb the whole outfit - but will admit - thought the kilt was a little over done - think maybe they should be allowed to wear their own kilt and whatever else they wear with it. what does one wear with a kilt if you want to look "scots correct"? --- sam


These Sam...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Give 'em heck Sam. This has gone on long enough.


thewren said:


> they did not call last evening or today so bright and early Monday morning they are going to get a phone call from me. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

thewren said:


> RUN - do not walk - to your garden and grab a zucchini - and here is what you are going to make with it. --- sam
> 
> Bake-Off® Contest 29, 1980
> Millicent (Caplan) Nathan
> Boca Raton, Florida
> 
> Italian Zucchini Crescent Pie
> servings 6
> 
> Now this sounds super yummy....my garden has no zucchini...


----------



## agnescr

one of the best adverts for a kilt ......mmmmmmm


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will be praying for your DD. Not good news for sure. Sorry your plans to be at the Christening have gone askew. You're a good mom and I hope DD certainly appreciate you.


RookieRetiree said:


> Well, best laid plans have been thwarted. About 1/2 way from Springfield to Chicago, DD pipes up from the back seat that she thinks she's becoming jaundiced -- so we pull off and sure enough, her toes and palms were turning yellow. Called her surgeon and he says that's something other than the surgery and to call GP or go to ER. (I think it's from the extra ibuprofen she's taking for the pain)...so DH took her to ER. I thought I should try to finish the blanket and get the salad made for the christening tomorrow and I figured I'd just be redundant in the ER...then I sat down and just decided that our chance of being able to go tomorrow are next to nil so I should just try to chill and be ready to take care of DD as best I can when they get back. I didn't sleep at her house last night so I'm gong to try to catch a nap and be ready to be at my best with a very frustrated and emotionally upset patient.
> 
> Just got a text from DH....there's a 2 hour wait at the ER.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now this gentleman looks outstanding....I would think the team and others would be much happier in something like this than the (pardon me) ugly one the designer came up with. That is why I asked Sam what color shirt he would pick to go with the designers......maybe a long black bag that covers it all..(LOL)


KateB said:


> This explains it quite well Sam, although not many men wear a plaid over their shoulders too.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, now, I do love seeing a fella in a kilt!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the tip; will try and find it. In the mean time DD &DH can give the a try but also carry a can of Deep Woods Off.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Cons Reports didn't think much of the coil bracelets, either. I can't remember the names, but had some things they said was as good as Off and not as hazardous. Get the article!


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So now that the KAP will be in October instead of the sweltering heat of last July what kind of temperatures should we expect if the weather is normal for that time of year?


thewren said:


> something must be going on - polar vortex or something - I see Tuesday thru Thursday are to be in the seventies - struggle to get into the seventies the report said. as long as it doesn't dip any lower i'm good to go. but the nighttime temps will be in the low 50's. good sleeping weather. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

YES INDEED!!!


agnescr said:


> one of the best adverts for a kilt ......mmmmmmm


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you karena - it might be fun to try it in a pie just once. I like the liquid kind also. --- sam



Karena said:


> Penne veg pasta sounds good. Been warm here in So. Calif but fortunately I have a nice 8 miles from the ocean breeze.
> However, I save my tequela for the wet margarita!
> Have a good week Sam.
> Karen


----------



## Gweniepooh

welcome Vique! I don't recognize your name but there is always room at the tea party. Glad you spoke up. I hate confrontations also but have no problem speaking my mind if the need does arise. Hope you'll continue to share here on the KTP....we love hearing about new projects & recipes and life in general.


Vique said:


> I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> one of the best adverts for a kilt ......mmmmmmm


Can't get the pix any bigger-- is that Sean Connery? If so, double YUM!!


----------



## iamsam

actually gwen - I don't think there is a shirt that would go with it except white and that is kind of bland - actually I would throw the lot away and start from scratch. I mean - would any sane woman wear that dress willingly - with or without the plaid "shawl(?)"? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So what color shirt do you suggest Sam?


----------



## iamsam

much better agnes - they should have asked you to begin with. --- sam



agnescr said:


> These Sam...


----------



## iamsam

well then - you could find a garden and steal one or you can go to your super market and buy one - it does look good. I suggest the grocery store - you might get caught doing the other - I don't think you could run fast enough to get away from them. rotflmao --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> RUN - do not walk - to your garden and grab a zucchini - and here is what you are going to make with it. --- sam
> 
> Bake-Off® Contest 29, 1980
> Millicent (Caplan) Nathan
> Boca Raton, Florida
> 
> Italian Zucchini Crescent Pie
> servings 6
> 
> Now this sounds super yummy....my garden has no zucchini...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

the man has aged well. --- sam



agnescr said:


> one of the best adverts for a kilt ......mmmmmmm


----------



## Gweniepooh

I so agree with you Sam. Just plain ugly and hard on the eyes.


thewren said:


> actually gwen - I don't think there is a shirt that would go with it except white and that is kind of bland - actually I would throw the lot away and start from scratch. I mean - would any sane woman wear that dress willingly - with or without the plaid "shawl(?)"? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto!


thewren said:


> much better agnes - they should have asked you to begin with. --- sam


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> Can't get the pix any bigger-- is that Sean Connery? If so, double YUM!!


it is indeed....tried for a bigger pic


----------



## iamsam

vique - wonderful of you to stop in for a cuppa with us - we will be here all week so plan on stopping again real soon - always fresh hot tea and a empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Vique said:


> I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...so true Sam...LOL....run is not a verb I practice...LOL...I more or less stroll..LOL....LOL if I tried to run I'd either fall or trip or if I managed to run I'd most likely put an eye out....LOL


thewren said:


> well then - you could find a garden and steal one or you can go to your super market and buy one - it does look good. I suggest the grocery store - you might get caught doing the other - I don't think you could run fast enough to get away from them. rotflmao --- sam


----------



## iamsam

vique just about broke your record gwenie. lol

I would say mid to low seventies - if it isn't raining it should be pleasant to be outside. I would bring a light wrap just in case. let's all think positive thoughts for the weather for that weekend - you might even send up a prayer or two or does he cotow to mother nature also. lololol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So now that the KAP will be in October instead of the sweltering heat of last July what kind of temperatures should we expect if the weather is normal for that time of year?


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Vique

I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well low to mid 70s sounds ideal to me....will still say a few prayers though.


thewren said:


> vique just about broke your record gwenie. lol
> 
> I would say mid to low seventies - if it isn't raining it should be pleasant to be outside. I would bring a light wrap just in case. let's all think positive thoughts for the weather for that weekend - you might even send up a prayer or two or does he cotow to mother nature also. lololol --- sam


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> RUN - do not walk - to your garden and grab a zucchini - and here is what you are going to make with it. --- sam
> Italian Zucchini Crescent Pie
> 
> Sam, that sounds absolutely delicious!. Jack's sister and two adult daughters are coming next weekend from Pennsylvania for a visit. It will make a perfect light summer supper, I think (along with some sliced tomatoes.)


----------



## Ms. Tess

Nittergma, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your cow. Some people don't understand how you can get attached to farm animals. They are just like any other fur baby , but bigger. I am so sorry your girl crossed over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Nittergma, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your cow. Some people don't understand how you can get attached to farm animals. They are just like any other fur baby , but bigger. I am so sorry your girl crossed over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have no idea when DH & his buddy will be in from work today and haven't a clue what I'll fix for dinner but need to come up with something.....reservations would be the best as I'm just not in the cooking mood...LOL...that is not going to happen though since we ordered out pizza last night. Will TTYL....got to go see what's in the fridge.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, best laid plans have been thwarted. About 1/2 way from Springfield to Chicago, DD pipes up from the back seat that she thinks she's becoming jaundiced -- so we pull off and sure enough, her toes and palms were turning yellow. Called her surgeon and he says that's something other than the surgery and to call GP or go to ER. (I think it's from the extra ibuprofen she's taking for the pain)...so DH took her to ER. I thought I should try to finish the blanket and get the salad made for the christening tomorrow and I figured I'd just be redundant in the ER...then I sat down and just decided that our chance of being able to go tomorrow are next to nil so I should just try to chill and be ready to take care of DD as best I can when they get back. I didn't sleep at her house last night so I'm gong to try to catch a nap and be ready to be at my best with a very frustrated and emotionally upset patient.
> 
> Just got a text from DH....there's a 2 hour wait at the ER.


I'm so sorry your DD is having so many problems. I'll put her on my prayer list.
Around here,a 2 hr wait in the ER on the weekend is unusual. It's usually much longer!
Junek


----------



## Ms. Tess

I have been carefully watching our weather again this afternoon as we are in a severe weather warning with the threat of tornadoes, large hail, damaging winds and heavy rain. I hope this comes to an end quickly. I hate these weather patterns.

In the process of weather watching I have been bitten by the top down bug. Gagesmom has inspired me to give this little top a try even though I have been afraid to do so. I am always uneasy when I try new things because of all the past negativity biting me in the butt, but am learning how to get past that. I have come to not look at myself as a failure, but to know that the absolute worst thing that can happen is that I have to rip it out and start again. If that is the worst that knitting new things bring me, I think I can handle it. Thanks Melody, you are truly an inspiration! Not enough done to post a picture yet, but I will when I get finished. =)

I came across some interesting things today while surfing the net and thought I would share with you all. I have seen so many questions about what to give as a gift for a baby shower because of the changing tastes over time. Some of these are very expensive, but some are just too interesting to not share.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mikespohr/mind-blowing-baby-shower-gifts-for-the-21st-century

I thought this was so cool! They do this in Finland for new born babies:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinlarosa/heres-the-amazing-maternity-gift-box-all-new-parents-in-finl

Here are simple ways to make things around the house easy and are so simple that it will leave us all wondering why we didn't think of them first.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mikespohr/genius-household-hacks-youll-wish-youd-thoug

Finally, Sam, I thought of you when I saw this one!! rofl

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/roomba

I think the worst of the storm has passed us over for now, thankfully. I worry about bad summer storms because we tend to get things that are "not probable" in our area, however they are possible and I have seen intense damage after one of these storms have blown through.

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday and I hope it will be followed by a beautiful Sunday! =)


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> No Sam the tartan is horrible too! Whoever approved that uniform wants their eyes testing. :shock:


They must be a relative of the designer!! Proves just because you're a designer doesn't mean you have good judgment or good taste!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Britain often produces great show,but seems little money is being spent on them,most of our TV seems to be reality show,with so called "stars",whom I have never heard of, and soaps and many many American show,which I am sorry to say I find to be total rubbish and if not them it's sport,which I have no interest in,Golf, the world cup, wimbledon and now the Commonwealth Games fast approaching, maybe I should just trash the TV


I'm afraid within the next couple of years, there won't be anything on tv worth turning it on. So far as renting movies, from what I've seen in previews of them, they'd turn my stomach. I can't struggle with the constant swearing, violence and lurid sex in most movies that are made today.
Just me, I guess...too old fashioned for modern times!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> well then - you could find a garden and steal one or you can go to your super market and buy one - it does look good. I suggest the grocery store - you might get caught doing the other - I don't think you could run fast enough to get away from them. rotflmao --- sam


Or just casually mention around friends who garden that you have a new zucchini recipe-- you'll be inundated with the beasts! I've got 2 huge ones sitting in my kitchen. Wish I could find a salad recipe I liked for them.


----------



## jknappva

Karena said:


> Penne veg pasta sounds good. Been warm here in So. Calif but fortunately I have a nice 8 miles from the ocean breeze.
> However, I save my tequela for the wet margarita!
> Have a good week Sam.
> Karen


I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you enjoyed your visit and will come back often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> one of the best adverts for a kilt ......mmmmmmm


Oh, yeah!! 
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I once had a skirt like that with the big kilt safety pin.....was back in H.S. and I loved it---wore it with a turtle neck most of the time too....photo sure brought back memories....thanks Agnescr...hope it's not sacrilegious since I'm not Scot.



agnescr said:


> These Sam...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Ms. Tess said:


> Nittergma, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your cow. Some people don't understand how you can get attached to farm animals. They are just like any other fur baby , but bigger. I am so sorry your girl crossed over the rainbow bridge.


What a lovely piece. Perfect to keep to send friends. TY


----------



## Ms. Tess

thewren said:


> at least three - you could hold party in it. --- sam


I love those old cars! You could go to the drive in and pay the max amount for a car full and take 17 people to see the movie! They had to sit on the ground or walk around while the movie was on, but they did get in to see it! It's such a sad thing that drive ins have gone the way of the dinosaur. I remember going to the "all nighters" where they played 4 movies. You got there early and had a tailgate party with your hibachi in the back, watched the movies and then were asleep all the next day because you were up all night lol. They were so fun!


----------



## jknappva

Vique said:


> I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


My father died while I was in high school so my mother was a widow at 42. I learned from her at a young age how to take up for myself. And it's a good thing since my husband died at 53 and I was a widow before I was 50. I've been widowed almost as long as I was married.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

She's pretty miffed at me at present-when her Dr. called back, I put her on the phone thinking she was best to describe her symptoms, history, how she was feeling, etc. rather than speaking for her...but she got so upset on the phone with him was mad at me that I hadn't just taken care of it....I'm in a no win situation.



Gweniepooh said:


> Will be praying for your DD. Not good news for sure. Sorry your plans to be at the Christening have gone askew. You're a good mom and I hope DD certainly appreciate you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I'm afraid within the next couple of years, there won't be anything on tv worth turning it on. So far as renting movies, from what I've seen in previews of them, they'd turn my stomach. I can't struggle with the constant swearing, violence and lurid sex in most movies that are made today.
> Just me, I guess...too old fashioned for modern times!
> Junek


With you on all this. When I get together with DD#2 she always wants to go to the movies and there is not one thing I want to see, most of the time. I might have to go see "How to Train your Dragon #2", though, as DGS#1 says it is great. And I sometimes watch the weekly show on TV, like that, too.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Sorlenna said:


> Rather hard on the eyes, I'll agree.


Those are really brave men standing there in what looks like paisly aqua shirts.....wow....was the designer drinking when she picked that color???


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think he's glorious looking too, but unfortunately I saw him in a Barbara Walter's interview and he came across as an arrogant mail chauvinist and my attraction to him dimmed quite a bit.



thewren said:


> the man has aged well. --- sam


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Bonnie - I posted quickly last night - he ended up 6th so that is very good.
> ------------
> I have been thinking about you and your family.
> 
> Joy-- I am so sorry you are having problems with the blocks.
> 
> I did wet my blocks although didn't use any soap. I wet them really well when I blocked them - I have realy sensitive skin and had no problem with mine. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> What a shame! Take care and I hope you heal quickly.
> 
> We had a 50th birthday party for my dil - it was a bar-que at her sisters ranch close to Cochrane. Really a wonderful time. They will be moving their things to Vancouver Island on the 23 and I will miss them so much.
> ---
> I get my heart review on Aug. 8th. Just heard from the Cardiologists office - so whatever the results I will know then.
> 
> The other tests are pretty clear -- diverticulitis -and it sounds as if it will be kept under control by diet etc. Still results of testing of two polyps. I should hear about that next week. I am feeling optimistic about everything, as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Pat has a consultation with a vascular surgeon. As there is a problem and might require a procedure - Sounds as if there might be another stent required - so we are still up in the air. there is a narrowing of one of the arteries from what I can gather. It has taken up our whole summer but once we are through it it will mean we really will know where we stand on everything. I am sick of all of it though. (enough whining, Shirley). He also is having another colonoscopy as he has a flat polyp which they want to try again to remove - a specialist in that type of procedure is booked. So prayers are still needed.


A long wait for your review, but if anything urgent showed up they wouldn't be waiting a few weeks so that should be OK.
Not good news for Pat- but if they are doing it as planned rather than urgent it is not nearly as likely to cause problems as last time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

They actually got in quicker and ER Dr. talked to the surgeon and agrees that the lump above the knee is more worrisome -- he has aspirated it to see if there is an infection (I'm pretty sure it will come back positive because that area shouldn't have been affected by the surgery itself and it was a hard lump right above the knee cap and was very hot to the touch). She's not running a fever but that's never been a reliable source of information for her. I'm hoping they keep her in overnight and get her pumped with fluids (not jaundiced according to doctor, but dehydrated-- and since she's constipated from the pain meds, that would account for the coloring). Once in the hospital, they can give her something stronger to relieve the pain and maybe something to sleep and go to the bathroom. After problems like this caused such issues for my sister and our dear Jynx, I'm mostly concerned about that and about the infection. DD just needs needs a new jumpstart toward recovery and they're best equipped to do that in the hospital. DH is handling it well -- he's been texting me everything this ER Dr. has said and done has been right along with my thinking so I'm feeling positive that she's in good hands. DH will get her settled in there and then come home and I'll take over in the a.m.



jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry your DD is having so many problems. I'll put her on my prayer list.
> Around here,a 2 hr wait in the ER on the weekend is unusual. It's usually much longer!
> Junek


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Awesome receipts Sam, today we are making the Cheddar Corn Impossible Pie Recipe.
> Hello to one and all. I am just stoping in to say HI real quick before heading to the hospital.
> Things have been super busy not much time do anything much. I have been crocheting some cloths as they are my go too stress relief. Went to Kingston to pick up my oldest son so he can visit grampy. I got several cloths done while Grant drove. The boarder was horrible and backed up way too far.
> 
> I found this cup the other day in my email from my auntie.
> 
> Hugs and healing to all that are in need. Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes for my family, they are much appreciated. Luv you and miss you all so much xxx


Wonderful cup.
Your one of those who needs the hugs as you go through this very tough time. See you next time you have time to visit


----------



## darowil

Dowager said:


> I heard someething the other day that might help. "Cleaning when you have pets is like brushing your teeth while eating Oreos!!" One thing that helps some around here is that when I do laundry, I throw two balls of crumpled aluminum foil into the dryer with the wet clothes. This "discharges" the static electricity that makes the hair cling to the fabric, and my clothes are pretty much hair free when they come oout of the dryer. Yes, they will pick up some when you wear them,m but not NEARLY as bad as before.


Welcome to the TP- not sure if I've seen you here before or not as I know you so well already. Have you kept going on socks?


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I contacted the nurse and she felt that as long as there isn't any fever or redness, that keeping to the pain med plan (which DD wasn't following g exactly) would be fine until she sees doctor on Monday. Thanks for the extra prayers.


That explains the pain- it is important to keep up the pain relief as ordered becuase it works more effectivelly if you take them regularly rather than waiting for the pain to come. You end up needing stronger pain relief so by trying to avoid using them you end up worse off as far as your analgesic use goes and more uncomfortable as well.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a lovely piece. Perfect to keep to send friends. TY


Thank you Kansasgma, when I first came across that one, I thought it puts the heart of the pet owner at ease instantly because it's a message from their fur baby even though they have crossed the bridge. It gives us hope. I know that one day I will be with my beloved steed one day and my dogs and cats. I had my horse for 17 years. I got him when I was 12 and he was 6 months old. We grew up together. I still miss him.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Julie our bin system
> Blue bin......landfill,
> black bin.... paper cardboard etc,
> green bin....,cans plastic foil etc
> brown bin...food waste and garden refuse
> Special uplifts which cost £30 a time,and they limit the weight
> our council is very keen on recycling


We have landfill as well as recyclable- but all recyclables go in the one bin. Those with a garden get an organic bin whihc includes food scraps. As we don't have a garden we don't get an organic bin- so David takes a walk and finds green bins to put ours in. 
Hard rubbish collections every 3 months


----------



## Sorlenna

Rookie, sending good thoughts for your DD--that does sound like something that they should keep her for, just to be sure what's going on. Scary stuff--but let her know we are all sending healing wishes her way. And a {{{BIG Hug}}} for you.

We had a burger (turkey) and fries for supper with broccoli. I cooked mushrooms and onion slices in with the meat and it was very tasty!

Now I need to get back to trying to finish up some projects I've been finding around (not all knitting--one is a Christmas ornament my grandmother made--she passed in '95!--and I'd been meaning to paint it and send it to my sister since I found it about a year ago in a box). 

It is painted now but needs varnish. I'll take a picture of it for y'all before I send it off.


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> I think I did hear something about a polar whatever the other day on weather news. Monday it's supposed to get down to 40 F. in Minneapolis, MN. That's a bit cool for summer even in Minnesota!!


Thats a cold night for me in winter. In fact about we had last night.


----------



## Lurker 2

Wow Sam- it is a good thing you have a scanner that works- re your treatise on the Polar Vortices- imagine typing all that out, as I would have had to have done! I will go back and study it later!


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> aye Julie.........and have you seen Scotlands proposed kit....outcry here with demands that the uniform be changed,Scotland will be total laughing stock,looking at how the designer is dressed says it all
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/commonwealth-games-team-scotland-stars-3842400


It's the men's shirts that are toatlly wrong. Not too bad as a dress and like the tartan- oddly the tratn wraps for the woman look OK with the dress but not the shirts for the men. Mybe they just need a plain blue for the shirts.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> take a long nap Jeanette - think you are going to have a weepy patient plus a husband that is feeling frustrated from being in the er too long. I have learned that if you want immediate care in the er - go by ambulance. --- sam


Or chest pain.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> They actually got in quicker and ER Dr. talked to the surgeon and agrees that the lump above the knee is more worrisome -- he has aspirated it to see if there is an infection (I'm pretty sure it will come back positive because that area shouldn't have been affected by the surgery itself and it was a hard lump right above the knee cap and was very hot to the touch). She's not running a fever but that's never been a reliable source of information for her. I'm hoping they keep her in overnight and get her pumped with fluids (not jaundiced according to doctor, but dehydrated-- and since she's constipated from the pain meds, that would account for the coloring). Once in the hospital, they can give her something stronger to relieve the pain and maybe something to sleep and go to the bathroom. After problems like this caused such issues for my sister and our dear Jynx, I'm mostly concerned about that and about the infection. DD just needs needs a new jumpstart toward recovery and they're best equipped to do that in the hospital. DH is handling it well -- he's been texting me everything this ER Dr. has said and done has been right along with my thinking so I'm feeling positive that she's in good hands. DH will get her settled in there and then come home and I'll take over in the a.m.


Good that they seem to have things under control. Not easy not knowing what is going on but at least they are doing things which is the most important thing.


----------



## Sorlenna

Here's the ornament; my sister loves Sunbonnet Sue, and since my grandparents made this when they had their ceramic shop, she should have it instead of me.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Dawn...My DS#1 did much worse than spit up. He gave back his entire feeding several times a week. He ended up on pedialyte more than formula, but he kept on growing. My burp rag with him was a beach towel. I kept at least one on my couch at all times and one on my shoulder. Sometimes those tiny little tummies need time to strengthen up and so we tolerate such inconveniences. My son's sphincter muscle was not fully developed due to his premature birth. He still deals with issues from it, but not bad.
> 
> Sounds like Australia is getting a bit chilly. At least you are still on the positive side of Celsius. Stay warm. Time to knit a big project so your lap will be warm.


I ended up carrying not just a change of clothes for Maryanne but me too she bought back so much of the feed at times- after spending at least an hour getting it down int he first palce it was a little discouraging to say the least! And she wasn't gaining weight either- unfortunately she has made up for that now.

Adelaide has not had a minimum recorded of minus (only a short distance away in the hills they get that cold most nights during winter). Just checked and I was wrong -our lowest ever was -0.4 in 1982, so extremely rare. So for us 4 (around 40F) is a cold night.
I was bought up about 45minutes drive north of Adelaide and remember frosts there so just checked Elizabeths records and they do go under 0 more often. My memeory is that it was hotter in summer


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> it is indeed....tried for a bigger pic


Looked at and thought I must try looking on my iPad as I should be able to get it bigger!


----------



## Ms. Tess

Rookie, I sure hope things have settled for your family by tomorrow. Maybe with luck, your daughter will be out of the hospital, or still in it so they can take care of her and you can attend the christening. It sounds like it's been a hard day for you, and I hope the last for a long time. =)


----------



## darowil

Vique said:


> I know what you mean about not liking confrontations. I always left that up to my husband. Alas I am a widow now and must handle things myself and I hate it. I let things go as long as I can before I do anything about it. Sometimes one of my sons will step in and take care of the problem, As usual you have some delicious sounding recipes on here today. I will make a grocery list so I can try them.


Don't think I've seen you here before but you sure have jumped in with a vengeance trying to outdo the Gwennies. So named on the TP for the frequency with which she posted double posts (or more) on her old computer.
But welcome to the TP


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm so sorry Rookie. I'm sure it was just the pain and meds making her miffed at you; you know how our kids can be. Deep breath mom....you know you did right and she will see that too. Good think DH is the one sitting w/her at the ER.


RookieRetiree said:


> She's pretty miffed at me at present-when her Dr. called back, I put her on the phone thinking she was best to describe her symptoms, history, how she was feeling, etc. rather than speaking for her...but she got so upset on the phone with him was mad at me that I hadn't just taken care of it....I'm in a no win situation.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh from what I've seen and heard in interviews you hit the nail on the head. Still nice eye candy though just wouldn't want to meet up. Afraid the Woman's Lib in me would emerge....LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> I think he's glorious looking too, but unfortunately I saw him in a Barbara Walter's interview and he came across as an arrogant mail chauvinist and my attraction to him dimmed quite a bit.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank goodness you two got her to the ER. Sending more prayers for a quick jump start on recovery and a spirit of gratefulness for DD. Prayers for comfort and relief for you two. 


RookieRetiree said:


> They actually got in quicker and ER Dr. talked to the surgeon and agrees that the lump above the knee is more worrisome -- he has aspirated it to see if there is an infection (I'm pretty sure it will come back positive because that area shouldn't have been affected by the surgery itself and it was a hard lump right above the knee cap and was very hot to the touch). She's not running a fever but that's never been a reliable source of information for her. I'm hoping they keep her in overnight and get her pumped with fluids (not jaundiced according to doctor, but dehydrated-- and since she's constipated from the pain meds, that would account for the coloring). Once in the hospital, they can give her something stronger to relieve the pain and maybe something to sleep and go to the bathroom. After problems like this caused such issues for my sister and our dear Jynx, I'm mostly concerned about that and about the infection. DD just needs needs a new jumpstart toward recovery and they're best equipped to do that in the hospital. DH is handling it well -- he's been texting me everything this ER Dr. has said and done has been right along with my thinking so I'm feeling positive that she's in good hands. DH will get her settled in there and then come home and I'll take over in the a.m.


----------



## iamsam

I loved the hoodie and the way to cut grapes in half - that one I will have to remember. love the Roomba pictures. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> I have been carefully watching our weather again this afternoon as we are in a severe weather warning with the threat of tornadoes, large hail, damaging winds and heavy rain. I hope this comes to an end quickly. I hate these weather patterns.
> 
> In the process of weather watching I have been bitten by the top down bug. Gagesmom has inspired me to give this little top a try even though I have been afraid to do so. I am always uneasy when I try new things because of all the past negativity biting me in the butt, but am learning how to get past that. I have come to not look at myself as a failure, but to know that the absolute worst thing that can happen is that I have to rip it out and start again. If that is the worst that knitting new things bring me, I think I can handle it. Thanks Melody, you are truly an inspiration! Not enough done to post a picture yet, but I will when I get finished. =)
> 
> I came across some interesting things today while surfing the net and thought I would share with you all. I have seen so many questions about what to give as a gift for a baby shower because of the changing tastes over time. Some of these are very expensive, but some are just too interesting to not share.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mikespohr/mind-blowing-baby-shower-gifts-for-the-21st-century
> 
> I thought this was so cool! They do this in Finland for new born babies:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinlarosa/heres-the-amazing-maternity-gift-box-all-new-parents-in-finl
> 
> Here are simple ways to make things around the house easy and are so simple that it will leave us all wondering why we didn't think of them first.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mikespohr/genius-household-hacks-youll-wish-youd-thoug
> 
> Finally, Sam, I thought of you when I saw this one!! rofl
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/roomba
> 
> I think the worst of the storm has passed us over for now, thankfully. I worry about bad summer storms because we tend to get things that are "not probable" in our area, however they are possible and I have seen intense damage after one of these storms have blown through.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday and I hope it will be followed by a beautiful Sunday! =)


----------



## iamsam

I think this site should satisfy anyone wanting zucchini salad recipes. --- sam

http://allrecipes.com/recipes/salad/vegetable-salads/zucchini-salad/



Kansas g-ma said:


> Or just casually mention around friends who garden that you have a new zucchini recipe-- you'll be inundated with the beasts! I've got 2 huge ones sitting in my kitchen. Wish I could find a salad recipe I liked for them.


----------



## patocenizo

Absolutely, I just wish I could transport the Rockies and Tetons to my backyard!!


thewren said:


> glad you had a good vacation and are home safe and sound - that was beautiful country you were driving through. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

this is when I say - i'm out of here. but that wouldn't be too nice I guess - the woman is in pain and probably not thinking straight. it definitely is a no win situation. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> She's pretty miffed at me at present-when her Dr. called back, I put her on the phone thinking she was best to describe her symptoms, history, how she was feeling, etc. rather than speaking for her...but she got so upset on the phone with him was mad at me that I hadn't just taken care of it....I'm in a no win situation.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Last time even though Rufus was with him, Ringo pretended for some two days that he did not know me, after they came home- it may be worse now that it is only him and me at home. I am not really looking forward to Australia- it is more that I feel obliged to try to sort something out for Fale- I was not impressed when I found out they had moved. The weather has calmed down a lot- although there are still rain clouds around.


Oh no Julie. Think you are in for a few days of the nose stuck up in the air and being invisible. Hysterical. I remember Benji would look the other way and not look me in the eyes. I just wasn't there till he got it out of his system.


----------



## iamsam

doesn't your winter weather get really cold - of course cold is subjective - here 40° in winter isn't too bad - it's above freezing so that is good - I can deal with 40° - it is the single digits that kind of get to me - especially when it happens many days in a row - with a wind - like last winter. darowil - what is your average winter temperature? --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats a cold night for me in winter. In fact about we had last night.


----------



## flyty1n

patocenizo said:


> Absolutely, I just wish I could transport the Rockies and Tetons to my backyard!!


I am one of those fortunate ones who merely has to look out my living room window and have a wonderful view of the Wasatch peaks. I love watching a storm come in with the clouds swirling about those craggy, rough mountain tops. Now just wish we'd get a nice rain storm. It is terribly dry and even the sprinkling system is not keeping up with the water loss.


----------



## iamsam

if they have to wear the kilts I would opt for a white shirt - I don't think there is a blue that would match it except aqua and I don't see those men in aqua. --- sam



darowil said:


> It's the men's shirts that are toatlly wrong. Not too bad as a dress and like the tartan- oddly the tratn wraps for the woman look OK with the dress but not the shirts for the men. Mybe they just need a plain blue for the shirts.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness you two got her to the ER. Sending more prayers for a quick jump start on recovery and a spirit of gratefulness for DD. Prayers for comfort and relief for you two.


Oh no Rookie. I just saw where your DD's infection has gotten worse. I pray she will be alright but am so thankful you got her to the hospital. These infections are nothing to fool around with, especially if she has just had a procedure done. I also saw where she was angry at you. Sending you hugs. Sounds like a tough situation all the way around, but she must be feeling really bad to react like that. Hope she will soon be well and they get her on the right medication sooner than later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no Julie. Think you are in for a few days of the nose stuck up in the air and being invisible. Hysterical. I remember Benji would look the other way and not look me in the eyes. I just wasn't there till he got it out of his system.


Those who say dogs don't have emotions, have either to be a bit blind- or maybe they are cat people, or just not into pets at all!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> I think this site should satisfy anyone wanting zucchini salad recipes. --- sam
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipes/salad/vegetable-salads/zucchini-salad/


wow, Sam-- you really come thru with those recipes! Must send this to friend who has SOOO many. TY

Think I also forgot to tell you TY for the opening and recipes-- good one, as always.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tess...Glad the weather has passed. Stay safe. Saw where next week we are going to get a polar vortex in different areas. Imagine that should create some interesting weather.

Those links were amazing and the Roomba one so funny. I've had a roomba for about 12 years, so a pretty old model but do have a newer model too. Love that it goes under the couch and chairs without having to move furniture, but sure made me laugh. I know I've told about the funny incidents that have happened here regarding my Roomba and the police. Let me know by PM if you weren't on here when I posted about that and I'll post it again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Dowager, Vique and Erm-- welcome, come often, we enjoy the new AND the been-here-a-while people.

TY for the crumpled foil tip-- my daughter uses WAY too much fabric softener and her towels don't absorb. I'll see if she will try that.

My computer pages are back to normal and I didn't do much of anything. Have no idea what was going on or what stopped happening! At least I can now exit pages and tell what time it is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Those who say dogs don't have emotions, have either to be a bit blind- or maybe they are cat people, or just not into pets at all!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Oh my goodness, I agree about them having emotions. Tail under, tail up, hair raised, faces that show sadness, guilt, joy. And then of course, is the ultimate, the invisible treatment.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Oh my goodness, I agree about them having emotions. Tail under, tail up, hair raised, faces that show sadness, guilt, joy. And then of course, is the ultimate, the invisible treatment.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer...So glad you are getting some answers. Glad you will be able to treat your problem with diet. That's a long wait till Aug. 8th but hope the results are good since they are waiting so long.

Sorry your DH needs a few procedures. I pray all goes well for him. Hugs for both of you as you have been having so many tests and waiting so patiently to find out the answers. Healing wishes for both of you with these problems.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm trying to remember that 5 years ago today she was also in the hospital when she miscarried for the 2nd time that year and that she's not really mad at me -- just mad that she's in this situation and in pain and frustrated, etc.



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no Rookie. I just saw where your DD's infection has gotten worse. I pray she will be alright but am so thankful you got her to the hospital. These infections are nothing to fool around with, especially if she has just had a procedure done. I also saw where she was angry at you. Sending you hugs. Sounds like a tough situation all the way around, but she must be feeling really bad to react like that. Hope she will soon be well and they get her on the right medication sooner than later.


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> I am one of those fortunate ones who merely has to look out my living room window and have a wonderful view of the Wasatch peaks. I love watching a storm come in with the clouds swirling about those craggy, rough mountain tops. Now just wish we'd get a nice rain storm. It is terribly dry and even the sprinkling system is not keeping up with the water loss.


The view from the highway through Salt Lake City is glorious on those days when there is snow on the peaks. I loved Utah! We stayed for 2 months in St. George at the Redwood camp ground (I think that was the name -- Red something.

I loved the colors and we explored all around there. We nearly decided to winter there every year but had friends in Mesa so went there instead. I always loved to drive over the top of the hill after struggling through the Rockies and snow and see the Valley where St. George is. Beautiful State.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I used to have the chance to travel to Salt Lake City on business several times and love that city...Poledra, did you get to go there on your trip? My vendor took us up to Alta and one of the consultants had built a house in Park City---just a beautiful area.



Designer1234 said:


> The view from the highway through Salt Lake City is glorious on those days when there is snow on the peaks. I loved Utah! We stayed for 2 months in St. George at the Redwood camp ground (I think that was the name -- Red something.
> 
> I loved the colors and we explored all around there. We nearly decided to winter there every year but had friends in Mesa so went there instead. I always loved to drive over the top of the hill after struggling through the Rockies and snow and see the Valley where St. George is. Beautiful State.


----------



## Pup lover

We have our share of the fur here also with two cats and two dogs. 

Sorlenna prayers for Al and thankful prayers for your nephew


----------



## Pup lover

purl2diva said:


> Eight days out from surgery which went well. I am still having quite a bit of discomfort where the lymph nodes were removed but I am off the hard stuff and just using Tylenol as necessary. I see the medical oncologist next week to determine what my treatment plan will be. My spirits are good-I have a lot of people in my corner.
> 
> Thanks for asking-I appreciate your concern.


So glad that you are feeling good and have positive spirits. We all here are in your corner also, will keep you in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Those who say dogs don't have emotions, have either to be a bit blind- or maybe they are cat people, or just not into pets at all!


Here, here-- don't malign cat people-- cats also have emotions-- it is very obvious when my cat is NOT happy. And I had one who pulled the same "invisible" trick when I'd been gone for a few days. Most just are too aloof to show their emotions.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> John Thaw is a very hard act to follow. Pity he died so young.


I agree. Quite a loss. I really enjoyed seeing that show.


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> So prayers are still needed.


You and Pat are still in my prayers. I know you both will be glad to be done with tests and procedures. Hugs


----------



## flyty1n

The view out my living room winter this winter.


----------



## Pup lover

I will call out for help if necessary. I suppose that it is possible that some of the poison ivy irritant could have gotten on some of our yarns because it can be carried through the air when the plants are burned. Had a childhood friend who had it down her throat from having breathed while passing through the smoke from a neighbor's burning it while clearing it from his yard. He thought that was the safest way (for him) to destroy the plants.
That was truly miserable for her.

Joy, thank you for doing all of this work and so sorry that you are suffering whilst working through it all. Noni, mine didnt make it either. I had them done thought i had mailed them and found them after the due date sitting behind some books


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
and by "craig" I am assuming you meant CRAFT......if a Craig hit you we'd have to come up there with pointy needles and deal with him! ROFL

thewren


thewren said:


> I think I am going back to bed - dear lord - where is my mind today. thanks gwen --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

I have a cousin Craig although it might be spelled Greg, but if he hits you, you let me know and I will be sure and chastise him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> I think I did hear something about a polar whatever the other day on weather news. Monday it's supposed to get down to 40 F. in Minneapolis, MN. That's a bit cool for summer even in Minnesota!!


And here last July we were too hot. This one has been perfect and actually going to turn cooler.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> this what you mean Julie?....am itching just looking at that


Oh my, now that would spoil an evening outdoors.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> I think I remember you mentioning this episode, June, but I am taking no new meds and even the same brands of the ''old'' ones. So I don't think that is the cause but still unsure just what is causing the mess.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I was also wondering if you are allergic to any animals since there are so many pets around the yarn??

Oh my...I am reading backwards and I see I already did a post with this remark. :shock: :shock: Must be that Craig that is hitting Sam is hitting me to. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I got lucky that I didn't end up with any issues from having some lymph nodes removed...a very good friend of mine has severe issues with lymphedema and wears compression sleeves most of the time.
> 
> Best wishes to you -- continue to lift you up in prayers.


I just recently learned of this condition, assuming that the nodes in the abdomen wouldn't cause this condition? Hoping anyway


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it's a strange sight, for sure, when the rain is falling but not getting to the ground! We know not to drive across any running water and of course to stay out of the arroyos. Someone will do it every time, though--makes no sense to me. But we are safe here, as far as I know; our house is on a slight rise and while we do see water run down the street when it rains hard, it won't come up this far. It's good for people to be aware and know, though, especially if they are new to the desert.
> 
> Some towns are running out of water as well. Think someone younger will have to do the dance. They may become ghost towns if the drought isn't relieved. It's rather disturbing.


Well maybe instead of a rain dance I could do a rain song. This is truly a dire condition for all of the southwestern states for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree

ER Doctor's diagnosis is pseudogout which usually happens in much older patients...but can be triggered after joint surgery. Very painful due to the calcium deposits and fluid build up in the affected area. So no infection after all and no jaundice. It's closely related to an arthritic condition. DH and DD are on their way home. 

of course, I've been trying to get some sleep (unsuccessfully) and because I thought we would not be going tomorrow to the christening, I didn't work on finishing the afghan or make the salad I said I'd bring. Worked myself into a pickle that's for sure. On top of that, of all nights, tonight is when a tooth decides to become painful and sensitive...I know I've delayed the dental work way too long, but thought I would get in there before any real problems developed. Hope it's better tomorrow, but I think it's going to continue to impact my ability to get any sleep. What a crappy day!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, best laid plans have been thwarted. About 1/2 way from Springfield to Chicago, DD pipes up from the back seat that she thinks she's becoming jaundiced -- so we pull off and sure enough, her toes and palms were turning yellow. Called her surgeon and he says that's something other than the surgery and to call GP or go to ER. (I think it's from the extra ibuprofen she's taking for the pain)...so DH took her to ER. I thought I should try to finish the blanket and get the salad made for the christening tomorrow and I figured I'd just be redundant in the ER...then I sat down and just decided that our chance of being able to go tomorrow are next to nil so I should just try to chill and be ready to take care of DD as best I can when they get back. I didn't sleep at her house last night so I'm gong to try to catch a nap and be ready to be at my best with a very frustrated and emotionally upset patient.
> 
> Just got a text from DH....there's a 2 hour wait at the ER.


Oh no, im sure they will both be upset with the wait. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> ER Doctor's diagnosis is pseudogout which usually happens in much older patients...but can be triggered after joint surgery. Very painful due to the calcium deposits and fluid build up in the affected area. So no infection after all and no jaundice. It's closely related to an arthritic condition. DH and DD are on their way home.
> 
> of course, I've been trying to get some sleep (unsuccessfully) and because I thought we would not be going tomorrow to the christening, I didn't work on finishing the afghan or make the salad I said I'd bring. Worked myself into a pickle that's for sure. On top of that, of all nights, tonight is when a tooth decides to become painful and sensitive...I know I've delayed the dental work way too long, but thought I would get in there before any real problems developed. Hope it's better tomorrow, but I think it's going to continue to impact my ability to get any sleep. What a crappy day!


I am so glad it isn't MRSA, which I was afraid of. Hope this pseudo gout will clear up easily. Just because it has the word pseudo doesn't mean it hurts any less. Oh Rookie, just so sorry today worked out the way it did and I think part of the reason was because you were emotionally upset and I'm sure exhausted. You do so much and accomplish so much. Go easy on yourself. You are one amazing woman. Take things one step at a time and if that first step is to see a dentist, then so be it. Not easy on a Saturday or Sunday though, but I sure hope you don't suffer too much. Sending you Big Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The ones they removed from me were under my left arm and were taken out when they did the mastectomy and reconstruction after breast cancer. If I remember correctly, Dr. said they removed 4 sentinel nodes. I don't think the condition is connected with lymph nodes in the abdomen, but I'm not sure. Hope not for your sake also.



Pup lover said:


> I just recently learned of this condition, assuming that the nodes in the abdomen wouldn't cause this condition? Hoping anyway


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren...So good to see you. Just know that you are cared about during this most difficult time. Big Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> So now that the KAP will be in October instead of the sweltering heat of last July what kind of temperatures should we expect if the weather is normal for that time of year?


The weather has not been "normal" anywhere this year!!! A mix of warm for the day and cool nights


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> She's pretty miffed at me at present-when her Dr. called back, I put her on the phone thinking she was best to describe her symptoms, history, how she was feeling, etc. rather than speaking for her...but she got so upset on the phone with him was mad at me that I hadn't just taken care of it....I'm in a no win situation.


Your right its a no win situation, hugs to you hang in there I'm sure she does appreciate it, she's just upset at missing family things and memories.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> The ones they removed from me were under my left arm and were taken out when they did the mastectomy and reconstruction after breast cancer. If I remember correctly, Dr. said they removed 4 sentinel nodes. I don't think the condition is connected with lymph nodes in the abdomen, but I'm not sure. Hope not for your sake also.


Yes I've heard of this condition in arms and legs. I know they took 15 nodes don't know what kind though.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone, its going on 11pm here and I thought I would get on here and catch up. I have had two fantastic days off and I only have to work 2 hours tomorrow. :thumbup: 


I wrote out a list of the hat patterns I have saved on Ravelry and have decided to try and makeup one of each to put away fro Christmas craft shows. I am thinking it is an achievable goal. I am also going to try and make up a bunch of the boy(or girl-going to make boy colors)sweaters from Marianna Mel. I want my table to be loaded with one of a kind stuff.


----------



## Pup lover

Nittergma sorry to hear about your cow. I understand, DH and i discussed getting one when we moved here decided against it though. 

Rookie tell DD she needs to follow instructions to the letter or she will be having the next surgery a lot sooner than she thought. Hope she feels better soon!

Caren lovely to see you, keeping you and family in prayers. We miss you too!

Gwen DS1 swears that the dryer sheets work, says you can even tear one in half and is enough to keep mosquitoes away.

Mel I want some of your knitting energy so much i want to do never enough time or energy

DH is taking the food out will be storming again soon. Checked the rain gauge at noon and we had 4 inches of rain since 4 this morning. They say severe storms heavy rainfall again already have flood watch. Guess the did well be in bed with us again. Of to bed

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS...Lovely cats. Could almost be twins.


----------



## gagesmom

11:15pm and I am caught up. Off to bed, night, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> You and Pat are still in my prayers. I know you both will be glad to be done with tests and procedures. Hugs


Thanks Pup lover-- It seems to be going on forever- you must know that feeling better that I do. We are living a miracle and every day is a plus. I have to remind myself. He was not given much of a chance even with surgery and I was told he wasn't going to be able to leave the hospital. It is nearly 4 years later and the cardiologist doesn't need to see him for two years. Unbelievable. I just want him to be okay and not have to have more surgery or whatever. I do know how lucky we are - and how you all have our backs.


----------



## machriste

RookieRetiree said:


> I once had a skirt like that with the big kilt safety pin.....was back in H.S. and I loved it---wore it with a turtle neck most of the time too....photo sure brought back memories....thanks Agnescr...hope it's not sacrilegious since I'm not Scot.


Oh Rookie, too funny! We could have been the Bobbsey Twins; I actually made a floor-length one from a lovely, gray Glenn plaid. The pin was a very Macbeth looking sword!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dryer sheets....now that is a new one for me. I will definitely tell DH. They would be very light weight for packing too.


Pup lover said:


> Nittergma sorry to hear about your cow. I understand, DH and i discussed getting one when we moved here decided against it though.
> 
> Rookie tell DD she needs to follow instructions to the letter or she will be having the next surgery a lot sooner than she thought. Hope she feels better soon!
> 
> Caren lovely to see you, keeping you and family in prayers. We miss you too!
> 
> Gwen DS1 swears that the dryer sheets work, says you can even tear one in half and is enough to keep mosquitoes away.
> 
> Mel I want some of your knitting energy so much i want to do never enough time or energy
> 
> DH is taking the food out will be storming again soon. Checked the rain gauge at noon and we had 4 inches of rain since 4 this morning. They say severe storms heavy rainfall again already have flood watch. Guess the did well be in bed with us again. Of to bed
> 
> Prayers n hugs


----------



## darowil

Ms. Tess said:


> I have been carefully watching our weather again this afternoon as we are in a severe weather warning with the threat of tornadoes, large hail, damaging winds and heavy rain. I hope this comes to an end quickly. I hate these weather patterns.
> 
> In the process of weather watching I have been bitten by the top down bug. Gagesmom has inspired me to give this little top a try even though I have been afraid to do so. I am always uneasy when I try new things because of all the past negativity biting me in the butt, but am learning how to get past that. I have come to not look at myself as a failure, but to know that the absolute worst thing that can happen is that I have to rip it out and start again. If that is the worst that knitting new things bring me, I think I can handle it. Thanks Melody, you are truly an inspiration! Not enough done to post a picture yet, but I will when I get finished. =)
> 
> I came across some interesting things today while surfing the net and thought I would share with you all. I have seen so many questions about what to give as a gift for a baby shower because of the changing tastes over time. Some of these are very expensive, but some are just too interesting to not share.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mikespohr/mind-blowing-baby-shower-gifts-for-the-21st-century
> 
> I thought this was so cool! They do this in Finland for new born babies:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinlarosa/heres-the-amazing-maternity-gift-box-all-new-parents-in-finl
> 
> Here are simple ways to make things around the house easy and are so simple that it will leave us all wondering why we didn't think of them first.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mikespohr/genius-household-hacks-youll-wish-youd-thoug
> 
> Finally, Sam, I thought of you when I saw this one!! rofl
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/roomba
> 
> I think the worst of the storm has passed us over for now, thankfully. I worry about bad summer storms because we tend to get things that are "not probable" in our area, however they are possible and I have seen intense damage after one of these storms have blown through.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday and I hope it will be followed by a beautiful Sunday! =)


Wonder how we ever survived our own and then our children's childhood without these things?
Enjoyed the rombas vids.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Or just casually mention around friends who garden that you have a new zucchini recipe-- you'll be inundated with the beasts! I've got 2 huge ones sitting in my kitchen. Wish I could find a salad recipe I liked for them.


Not as much as fun as playing Peter Rabbit with zucchini rather than lettuce


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I once had a skirt like that with the big kilt safety pin.....was back in H.S. and I loved it---wore it with a turtle neck most of the time too....photo sure brought back memories....thanks Agnescr...hope it's not sacrilegious since I'm not Scot.


And once the kilts give up then they make good stitch holders (well Mum had some so I assume the kilts somehow gave up).


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> My father died while I was in high school so my mother was a widow at 42. I learned from her at a young age how to take up for myself. And it's a good thing since my husband died at 53 and I was a widow before I was 50. I've been widowed almost as long as I was married.
> Junek


I was thinking recently how long Mum has been widowed for, she was about 42 as well and is now 83, so she has spent very nearly half life her widowed.


----------



## nicho

Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> doesn't your winter weather get really cold - of course cold is subjective - here 40° in winter isn't too bad - it's above freezing so that is good - I can deal with 40° - it is the single digits that kind of get to me - especially when it happens many days in a row - with a wind - like last winter. darowil - what is your average winter temperature? --- sam


We don't get really cold winters- 40F is a very cold night for us. You could move over here mild winters and hot summers. I Don't like our summers.


----------



## Sandy

darowil said:


> 997 inside and your survived!lol No wonder you don't like it hot inside. I assume 99.7 and that is still far too hot inside. While I don't use the a/c much I would in that temperature.


I would use a/c but don't have it just fans that blow the hot air around. Today was 94 outside and inside. Right now at 9:30pm it is 78 outside and 87 inside.


----------



## darowil

flyty1n said:


> The view out my living room winter this winter.


Looks beutiful but I guess it has its disadvantages in winter!


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> I would use a/c but don't have it just fans that blow the hot air around. Today was 94 outside and inside. Right now at 9:30pm it is 78 outside and 87 inside.


Sure makes sleeping hard when the house stays hot. Was going to suggest putting ice in front of the fan- but it wouldn't take long before it was water!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> ER Doctor's diagnosis is pseudogout which usually happens in much older patients...but can be triggered after joint surgery. Very painful due to the calcium deposits and fluid build up in the affected area. So no infection after all and no jaundice. It's closely related to an arthritic condition. DH and DD are on their way home.
> 
> of course, I've been trying to get some sleep (unsuccessfully) and because I thought we would not be going tomorrow to the christening, I didn't work on finishing the afghan or make the salad I said I'd bring. Worked myself into a pickle that's for sure. On top of that, of all nights, tonight is when a tooth decides to become painful and sensitive...I know I've delayed the dental work way too long, but thought I would get in there before any real problems developed. Hope it's better tomorrow, but I think it's going to continue to impact my ability to get any sleep. What a crappy day!


Sure was a crappy day- maybe all hpaaned today and tomorrow will be better. DH will feel left out with two of you in pain. Hope your tooth does let you sleep and it is better tomorrow.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


Thats a lovely shot of you both. Shirley's cardigan looks really good on her.
The last photo is beautiful- what a view to have. From what I have heard of bears it 's a good place to see one.
Glad you've had a good trip. Getting home is almost always good no matter how much you have enjoyed the trip.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here, here-- don't malign cat people-- cats also have emotions-- it is very obvious when my cat is NOT happy. And I had one who pulled the same "invisible" trick when I'd been gone for a few days. Most just are too aloof to show their emotions.


I just mean't that maybe some were more aware of their cats than sympathetic with dogs- my daughter would fall into this category... no intention to malign...


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> The view out my living room window this winter.


That looks so cold- but beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> ER Doctor's diagnosis is pseudogout which usually happens in much older patients...but can be triggered after joint surgery. Very painful due to the calcium deposits and fluid build up in the affected area. So no infection after all and no jaundice. It's closely related to an arthritic condition. DH and DD are on their way home.
> 
> of course, I've been trying to get some sleep (unsuccessfully) and because I thought we would not be going tomorrow to the christening, I didn't work on finishing the afghan or make the salad I said I'd bring. Worked myself into a pickle that's for sure. On top of that, of all nights, tonight is when a tooth decides to become painful and sensitive...I know I've delayed the dental work way too long, but thought I would get in there before any real problems developed. Hope it's better tomorrow, but I think it's going to continue to impact my ability to get any sleep. What a crappy day!


Sorry to hear this- hopefully the tooth has let you sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


Lovely to see you both- and the scenic shots!


----------



## iamsam

lovely pictures nicho - so glad you and Shirley got to meet - a safe trip home. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


----------



## iamsam

that is a wonderful summer for the pnw - but it would be nice if you had a/c. hope it lasts for my trip. --- sam



Sandy said:


> I would use a/c but don't have it just fans that blow the hot air around. Today was 94 outside and inside. Right now at 9:30pm it is 78 outside and 87 inside.


----------



## iamsam

two in the morning - I really did intend to go to bed earlier - I want to mow tomorrow if it doesn't rain. so I will go to bed and sleep fast. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Do you suppose Irish Spring would keep mice out of my detached garage? They get in there and make messes, then when I have to leave the outside cat in there in winter, he tries to find the mice, more messes. I used to put hedge apples (Osage orange balls) at the lake and that really helped but I no longer see the hedge apples in town.


My husband uses small plastic pipes, about1 1/2 inch diameter, stuffs bags of mouse poison in it & lays them along the walls of our Quonset, no other animals can fit in & the mice get a good feed, seems to work well.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Kansas g-ma said:


> Dowager, Vique and Erm-- welcome, come often, we enjoy the new AND the been-here-a-while people.
> 
> TY for the crumpled foil tip-- my daughter uses WAY too much fabric softener and her towels don't absorb. I'll see if she will try that.
> 
> My computer pages are back to normal and I didn't do much of anything. Have no idea what was going on or what stopped happening! At least I can now exit pages and tell what time it is.


If her towels aren't absorbent because of too much fabric softener, tell her to put them in a HOT wash with 2 cups of white vinegar and 1 cup baking soda. Wash them for the longest time. Put them in the dryer with the crumpled aluminum foil or wait for them to be really dry and then toss a wet (but wrung out) hand towel in for the last ten minutes. The vinegar and soda will take the coating off the towels. If she uses that much fabric softener, she also needs to check her dryer lint trap. The screen on them gets blocked with fabric softener residue. You can tell because when you put water on it, holding it horizontal, the water won't go through the screen. When this happens she needs to scrub the screen with a brush, hot soapy water with a little vinegar in it. Scrub until water will flow through the screen again. People have caused fires by not cleaning this screen as it traps lint and can get very hot from not letting the air flow through it. Some of my firefighter friends have taught me to do this every 6 months MINIMUM. They have told me that there are many houses that have caught fire due to the lint trap on dryers. Please tell her to be safe and clean that lint trap! =)


----------



## Ms. Tess

Kansasgma, if you are looking to keep mice at bay, get yourself mothballs. Mice hate the smell of them (so do I) and won't go anywhere near them. A lot of my antique car collector friends put a margarine container with holes punched in the lids with mothballs in them when they store their vehicles for the winter so that mice don't get in there and destroy the interior. If you put them in containers, other animals won't ingest them and get very sick. The smell is quite strong, but a good airing and it leaves fabric etc, very quickly. I have never had any luck with anything but mothballs or naphthalene crystals (mothball flakes) and I have had lots of mice to contend with over the years. Hope this helps =)


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> With you on all this. When I get together with DD#2 she always wants to go to the movies and there is not one thing I want to see, most of the time. I might have to go see "How to Train your Dragon #2", though, as DGS#1 says it is great. And I sometimes watch the weekly show on TV, like that, too.


I loved the first one..and hope to see this one soon :thumbup:


----------



## Camacho

this is my first visit to this thread. I printed out the quinoa/oatmeal/nut cluster recipe, and noticed that the lemon ice box pie reminded me a lot of what my mother used to make in the summertime and call cheesecake. It took making a graham cracker crust, and making the filling with a package of cream cheese, a can of sweetened condensed milk, a box of instant lemon pudding, and a little vanilla extract. when my children were small I made it frequently with instant chocolate pudding instead of lemon pudding. It was easy and quick. Thank you for having this thread.


----------



## Sandy

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tip; will try and find it. In the mean time DD &DH can give the a try but also carry a can of Deep Woods Off.


Gwen, my neighbor swears by using dryer fabric softener sheets, he just puts a sheet in his pocket to keep mosquitos away.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


Nicho, thank you so much for posting that lovely photo of you and Shirley. You both look so beautiful and Shirley, you are just beaming. How special for you both to meet. Nicho, that sunrise from your bedroom window is incredible. Have a safe trip home. Sounds like such an amazing trip with such different landscapes and all absolutely gorgeous.

Shirley, your sweater looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Camacho said:


> this is my first visit to this thread. I printed out the quinoa/oatmeal/nut cluster recipe, and noticed that the lemon ice box pie reminded me a lot of what my mother used to make in the summertime and call cheesecake. It took making a graham cracker crust, and making the filling with a package of cream cheese, a can of sweetened condensed milk, a box of instant lemon pudding, and a little vanilla extract. when my children were small I made it frequently with instant chocolate pudding instead of lemon pudding. It was easy and quick. Thank you for having this thread.


You can find us every day of the week- Friday to Friday. Sam collects recipes from many sites for us- we like to share our ups and downs, venting is allowed- although we try to steer clear of the contentious- Sometimes we talk of our knitting and other crafts- welcome! and do drop by again!


----------



## Cashmeregma

As many of you know, I love going out in the wee hours and looking at the sky on those sleepless nights. Much easier tonight as the weather is perfect and so was the moon. Magical for sure.


----------



## Southern Gal

Cashmeregma said:


> Southern Gal...So nice to see you. Oh my, :roll: They sure knew who to ask to decorate didn't they. I never realized the church did that but thought the florist did.
> 
> oh the church doesn't do that, they provide the church if you reserve it, its who you get to decorate that does the other, but the bride provides everything to decorate with usually. you know her colors and prefrences in flowers and poofy stuff.


----------



## Southern Gal

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It is hiding in this house too June.


i can certainly join this group, i have a snorky, mini snauzer/yorkie, she doesn't shed , but the two cats are enough, harper is long haired and is the worst, scout, is gray stripped and not so much, but you can never use the dust mop enough and vacuume enough. i keep a quilt on top of couch for them to lay on and i swap it out everyother wk, should do it wkly, just never happends. saturday, i cleaned the windows in the living area and our bedroom, i mean the 2"blinds, oh wow, and it hasn't been that long since i did it, because i did it when i was repainting, yuk, terrible at the dust/fuzz and cat hair. i wonder that we breath in here at all. oh well, thats life at my house, its never enough vacuuming or dusting. and i hate it so, would rather be out mowing or doing yard work. my sister has a bussiness like merry maids some in every couple of wks and do her deep cleaning. she and hubby travel a lot, i think wow that would be so nice. aint gonna happen here, i am the merry maid.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Southern Gal said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal...So nice to see you. Oh my, :roll: They sure knew who to ask to decorate didn't they. I never realized the church did that but thought the florist did.
> 
> oh the church doesn't do that, they provide the church if you reserve it, its who you get to decorate that does the other, but the bride provides everything to decorate with usually. you know her colors and prefrences in flowers and poofy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still learning. I eloped so I never knew the ins and outs of having a wedding. We were married in a lovely little chapel in Monroe, Michigan. I'm sure the bride was pleased with what you did. Hey, what are you doing up at these hours???? I was asleep and woke up a bit ago. Hope I won't be too tired tomorrow as another friend wants to get together.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here's where DH and I went today. This is the spot I have posted before, one of our favorites. One of the Native American favorites also as they called it the Chosen Spot.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's where DH and I went today. This is the spot I have posted before, one of our favorites. One of the Native American favorites also as they called it the Chosen Spot.


You're up late too, Daralene!


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's where DH and I went today. This is the spot I have posted before, one of our favorites. One of the Native American favorites also as they called it the Chosen Spot.


Fabulous photos. The one of tbe wine glass on the table iw a work of art. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Rookie, sending your daughter lots of healing vibes and a million hugs to you. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nicho said:


> Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


Lovely photo of two lovely ladies.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> and by "craig" I am assuming you meant CRAFT......if a Craig hit you we'd have to come up there with pointy needles and deal with him! ROFL
> 
> thewren
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I have a cousin Craig although it might be spelled Greg, but if he hits you, you let me know and I will be sure and chastise him.


Also the name of my dear Sil and he is lovely and would never hit anybody :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> You're up late too, Daralene!


I know. Sometimes when nature calls, I can't get back to sleep. I have plans for tomorrow too. :roll:


----------



## Sandy

Cashmeregma said:


> As many of you know, I love going out in the wee hours and looking at the sky on those sleepless nights. Much easier tonight as the weather is perfect and so was the moon. Magical for sure.


I love the moon shots!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Fabulous photos. The one of tbe wine glass on the table iw a work of art. Xx


Thanks Purple.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> I love the moon shots!


Thanks Sandy. Hope you got to see it too. Quite magical last night and tonight. I guess August it is supposed to be even closer to the earth.


----------



## Sandy

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's where DH and I went today. This is the spot I have posted before, one of our favorites. One of the Native American favorites also as they called it the Chosen Spot.


Amazing! What a work of art.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Amazing! What a work of art.


It really is a beautiful place. Now if only I was there while the moon was like this!!


----------



## Sandy

It is 1:40am and I am finally caught up. It is 65 outside and still 81 inside but I'm going to try and get some sleep so I can get up at 5:30 to go walking to beat some of the heat. See you all later!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Well, I'm finally yawning. Hope this means I will fall back to sleep. Night all you early birds. Purple and Julie, know your hours are ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Night Sandy. I'm off too. I'm sure it is hard to sleep in that heat. Hope Rookie is able to sleep tonight and her DD too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Update: I'm really in the Mom doghouse now. When we were all still up after 11:00 pm and DD said she wasn't taking the Rx to clear constipation until after the christening. I put my foot down and said that was the first order of things along with getting her back on pain med regime and I was deciding we weren't going to the christening. It could be a full day before she would get a chance to take it in the comfort near our bathroom and not in car up to Madison or back down to Springfield..DH backed me up and said he was exhausted and that the 5-hour ER ordeal did him in.

My tooth is better but still too upset to sleep and that's creating the opposite bowel problem for me. I'm afraid it's gong to be a long drive back to Springfield. Thanks for the prayers and hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG.....a gwenie! LOL....knew it was going to happen....


 :thumbup: Yay... and it still makes me smile.


----------



## darowil

Camacho said:


> this is my first visit to this thread. I printed out the quinoa/oatmeal/nut cluster recipe, and noticed that the lemon ice box pie reminded me a lot of what my mother used to make in the summertime and call cheesecake. It took making a graham cracker crust, and making the filling with a package of cream cheese, a can of sweetened condensed milk, a box of instant lemon pudding, and a little vanilla extract. when my children were small I made it frequently with instant chocolate pudding instead of lemon pudding. It was easy and quick. Thank you for having this thread.


Welcome to the TP and feel free to return. We are always happy to have new people around the table.


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Julie our bin system
> Blue bin......landfill,
> black bin.... paper cardboard etc,
> green bin....,cans plastic foil etc
> brown bin...food waste and garden refuse
> Special uplifts which cost £30 a time,and they limit the weight
> our council is very keen on recycling


And ours... Green bin... garden waste. Collected fortnightly
Yellow bin... recycle rubbish.. cardboard,glass, plastic... collected fortnightly
Purple/brown bin... household rubbish and anything that isnt allowed in recycle... collected weekly


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Update: I'm really in the Mom doghouse now. When we were all still up after 11:00 pm and DD said she wasn't taking the Rx to clear constipation until after the christening. I put my foot down and said that was the first order of things along with getting her back on pain med regime and I was deciding we weren't going to the christening. It could be a full day before she would get a chance to take it in the comfort near our bathroom and not in car up to Madison or back down to Springfield..DH backed me up and said he was exhausted and that the 5-hour ER ordeal did him in.
> 
> My tooth is better but still too upset to sleep and that's creating the opposite bowel problem for me. I'm afraid it's gong to be a long drive back to Springfield. Thanks for the prayers and hugs.


How horrid you are thinking of your daughter. Glad that DH supported you and this way he has thrown some of the 'meaness' onto him. But she needs to get herself sorted out. Every now and then we need to put our foot down with our adult children.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> We've been looking into various mosquito repellents for DD & DH on their trip and have read that taking a B-Complex vitamin makes you not as attractive to them. Wonder if it also would work with the Midges?


We have a product here called Bushmans Insect Repellent. It does work very well. My son took it to Thailand and said it was great. Not sure if it is available for you folks over there, but you never know Here is a link

http://www.bushman-repellent.com/


----------



## PurpleFi

Good moring from Surrey. I am one p......d off Purple. SPent the last couple of hours trying to get on to my emails and have been going round in circles. Finally decided to telephoone and they said it was at least a 20 wait. So now I am going shopping!!!!

Sorry, but I get so cross when things don't work properly and I know I have loads of emails to answer.

Anyway, sending healing and peaceful (back to myself on the peaceful) vibes and hugs to everyone.

Extra ones for Rookie and DD

Sunday photos....


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring from Surrey. I am one p......d off Purple. SPent the last couple of hours trying to get on to my emails and have been going round in circles. Finally decided to telephoone and they said it was at least a 20 wait. So now I am going shopping!!!!
> 
> Sorry, but I get so cross when things don't work properly and I know I have loads of emails to answer.
> 
> Anyway, sending healing and peaceful (back to myself on the peaceful) vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Extra ones for Rookie and DD
> 
> Sunday photos....


Thanks for the lovely flower shots. Nice way to start out the day. Well, I'm still not asleep, but hope to be soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> aye Julie.........and have you seen Scotlands proposed kit....outcry here with demands that the uniform be changed,Scotland will be total laughing stock,looking at how the designer is dressed says it all
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/commonwealth-games-team-scotland-stars-3842400


 :shock: :shock: Oh dear.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I know. Sometimes when nature calls, I can't get back to sleep. I have plans for tomorrow too. :roll:


I know that one only too well! Also getting ready for tomorrow- being Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Update: I'm really in the Mom doghouse now. When we were all still up after 11:00 pm and DD said she wasn't taking the Rx to clear constipation until after the christening. I put my foot down and said that was the first order of things along with getting her back on pain med regime and I was deciding we weren't going to the christening. It could be a full day before she would get a chance to take it in the comfort near our bathroom and not in car up to Madison or back down to Springfield..DH backed me up and said he was exhausted and that the 5-hour ER ordeal did him in.
> 
> My tooth is better but still too upset to sleep and that's creating the opposite bowel problem for me. I'm afraid it's gong to be a long drive back to Springfield. Thanks for the prayers and hugs.


We have a glorious clear sky and the full moon- never sleep well in those circumstances- glad the toothache is subsiding- sorry you are in the 'mom box'


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> take a long nap Jeanette - think you are going to have a weepy patient plus a husband that is feeling frustrated from being in the er too long. I have learned that if you want immediate care in the er - go by ambulance. --- sam


Our ER here is usually 4-6 hours wait.  I will read on to see how she is....


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring from Surrey. I am one p......d off Purple. SPent the last couple of hours trying to get on to my emails and have been going round in circles. Finally decided to telephoone and they said it was at least a 20 wait. So now I am going shopping!!!!
> 
> Sorry, but I get so cross when things don't work properly and I know I have loads of emails to answer.
> 
> Anyway, sending healing and peaceful (back to myself on the peaceful) vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Extra ones for Rookie and DD
> 
> Sunday photos....


Hope the 'retail therapy' has worked!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring from Surrey. I am one p......d off Purple. SPent the last couple of hours trying to get on to my emails and have been going round in circles. Finally decided to telephoone and they said it was at least a 20 wait. So now I am going shopping!!!!
> 
> Sorry, but I get so cross when things don't work properly and I know I have loads of emails to answer.
> 
> Anyway, sending healing and peaceful (back to myself on the peaceful) vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Extra ones for Rookie and DD
> 
> Sunday photos....


Look at the flowers they might help. But I know how you feel- and I get angry at things like this too. Maybe it's just as well you couldn't get straight onto them- you might be a bit calmer when you do. And how might this occur to me I wonder? Go shoppoing or out for a coffee. I go for coffee with a book (well an ereader or iPAd as they stay open without holding).


----------



## darowil

And now to turn off the computer so I can have a time without it befroe going to bed. I think it actually helping- though I do rather miss some of my nights on here, but I guess its better for me to sleep!


----------



## agnescr

Well the sun has come out after long night of rain,to wet to do anything in the garden so will just chill

this is the peach rose today,pity it wont last long usually just get 2 blooms on that bush as it is soooo old,but I dont think I can dig it up and discard it  as long as it flowers.


----------



## Designer1234

Nice to see the pictures Denise. It was nice to meet you and your husband. Pat enjoyed the time too. 

Would you email me with the other pic too? 

It is a beautiful day here for the final day of the Stampede. The finals are today as well as the world cup final so we will be staying pretty close to home. I love that view of Lake Louise -- It is one of the most beautiful places in the world in my opinion. I am glad it was what you thought about all those years.

It is gorgeous in the winter too. They have an ice skating rink out on the lake and ice carvings - very lovely.

It is 5 am here - but slept well until now. 

Rookie - sometimes adult 'children' are much harder to deal with than little children. I know how hard it is . I think she is likely frightened, and fed up with the whole business and Moms seem to be the targets when that happens.

I think it is because she knows you will never stop loving her no matter what. I hope things settle down for you. It is good that your dh and you have a united front. It is hurtful though, when you are already concerned about her. You are in my Prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Well the sun has come out after long night of rain,to wet to do anything in the garden so will just chill
> 
> this is the peach rose today,pity it wont last long usually just get 2 blooms on that bush as it is soooo old,but I dont think I can dig it up and discard it as long as it flowers.


I know how sentimental one can be about plants! Especially roses the blooms are so lovely- and it is such a pleasure they give.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Update: I'm really in the Mom doghouse now. When we were all still up after 11:00 pm and DD said she wasn't taking the Rx to clear constipation until after the christening. I put my foot down and said that was the first order of things along with getting her back on pain med regime and I was deciding we weren't going to the christening. It could be a full day before she would get a chance to take it in the comfort near our bathroom and not in car up to Madison or back down to Springfield..DH backed me up and said he was exhausted and that the 5-hour ER ordeal did him in.
> 
> My tooth is better but still too upset to sleep and that's creating the opposite bowel problem for me. I'm afraid it's gong to be a long drive back to Springfield. Thanks for the prayers and hugs.


Hi, I just read your posts. Ugh Daughters sometimes they really try us. Good luck, thinking of you. I hope she does the right things and also that you manage to settle yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just re-read the ER report and they had aspirated over 60 cc's of the fluid associated with the pseudo gout. We each got about 4 hours of sleep and are glad we have two bathrooms. Meds haven't achieved ultimate goal yet, but there are rumblings! That area is swelling up again and will likely need to be aspirated again when she sees the surgeon on Monday. 

Thanks for the prayers and hugs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I just mean't that maybe some were more aware of their cats than sympathetic with dogs- my daughter would fall into this category... no intention to malign...


Sorry, I was just trying to give you a bad time-- and yes, I know people who are such cat people they really do hate dogs and vice versa. I'm pretty much both altho do not have a dog in my life now, one of the few times in my life.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Just re-read the ER report and they had aspirated over 60 cc's of the fluid associated with the pseudo gout. We each got about 4 hours of sleep and are glad we have two bathrooms. Meds haven't achieved ultimate goal yet, but there are rumblings! That area is swelling up again and will likely need to be aspirated again when she sees the surgeon on Monday.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and hugs.


Oh dear. Didnt they want to keep her in hospital?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Ms. Tess said:


> Kansasgma, if you are looking to keep mice at bay, get yourself mothballs. Mice hate the smell of them (so do I) and won't go anywhere near them. A lot of my antique car collector friends put a margarine container with holes punched in the lids with mothballs in them when they store their vehicles for the winter so that mice don't get in there and destroy the interior. If you put them in containers, other animals won't ingest them and get very sick. The smell is quite strong, but a good airing and it leaves fabric etc, very quickly. I have never had any luck with anything but mothballs or naphthalene crystals (mothball flakes) and I have had lots of mice to contend with over the years. Hope this helps =)


I'm reluctant to try the mothballs because of the cat being in there-- know the fumes aren't good for cats. Have to think on that one.

As for the towels, I will try to get DD#2 to try it-- she sometimes resists anything new.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Camacho said:


> this is my first visit to this thread. I printed out the quinoa/oatmeal/nut cluster recipe, and noticed that the lemon ice box pie reminded me a lot of what my mother used to make in the summertime and call cheesecake. It took making a graham cracker crust, and making the filling with a package of cream cheese, a can of sweetened condensed milk, a box of instant lemon pudding, and a little vanilla extract. when my children were small I made it frequently with instant chocolate pudding instead of lemon pudding. It was easy and quick. Thank you for having this thread.


With little tips (recipes) like that, you're going to be VERY welcome here-- OK, you would have been welcome anyway, just a nice bonus.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Nicho, thank you so much for posting that lovely photo of you and Shirley. You both look so beautiful and Shirley, you are just beaming. How special for you both to meet. Nicho, that sunrise from your bedroom window is incredible. Have a safe trip home. Sounds like such an amazing trip with such different landscapes and all absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Shirley, your sweater looks beautiful on you.


Ditto for every comment!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> As many of you know, I love going out in the wee hours and looking at the sky on those sleepless nights. Much easier tonight as the weather is perfect and so was the moon. Magical for sure.


Wow! I don't even think I can see the moon here in town now. In winter, yes, no leaves on trees. TY for posting these.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> They actually got in quicker and ER Dr. talked to the surgeon and agrees that the lump above the knee is more worrisome -- he has aspirated it to see if there is an infection (I'm pretty sure it will come back positive because that area shouldn't have been affected by the surgery itself and it was a hard lump right above the knee cap and was very hot to the touch). She's not running a fever but that's never been a reliable source of information for her. I'm hoping they keep her in overnight and get her pumped with fluids (not jaundiced according to doctor, but dehydrated-- and since she's constipated from the pain meds, that would account for the coloring). Once in the hospital, they can give her something stronger to relieve the pain and maybe something to sleep and go to the bathroom. After problems like this caused such issues for my sister and our dear Jynx, I'm mostly concerned about that and about the infection. DD just needs needs a new jumpstart toward recovery and they're best equipped to do that in the hospital. DH is handling it well -- he's been texting me everything this ER Dr. has said and done has been right along with my thinking so I'm feeling positive that she's in good hands. DH will get her settled in there and then come home and I'll take over in the a.m.


Sounds as though they are on top of it. I hope they keep her in too, she's in the best place to get the care she needs. {{{hugs}}} to you all.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Wonderful cup.
> Your one of those who needs the hugs as you go through this very tough time. See you next time you have time to visit


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the ornament; my sister loves Sunbonnet Sue, and since my grandparents made this when they had their ceramic shop, she should have it instead of me.


She's lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Oh my goodness, I agree about them having emotions. Tail under, tail up, hair raised, faces that show sadness, guilt, joy. And then of course, is the ultimate, the invisible treatment.


And those of us who have cats as our fur-babies know they have emotions,too.
When I've been recuperating after surgeries, my cat would always sleep with me as close to me as she could get. If I'm upset she knows, and will get on my lap and reach her paw up and pat my face.
Junek


----------



## KateB

flyty1n said:


> The view out my living room winter this winter.


Beautiful!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> ER Doctor's diagnosis is pseudogout which usually happens in much older patients...but can be triggered after joint surgery. Very painful due to the calcium deposits and fluid build up in the affected area. So no infection after all and no jaundice. It's closely related to an arthritic condition. DH and DD are on their way home.
> 
> of course, I've been trying to get some sleep (unsuccessfully) and because I thought we would not be going tomorrow to the christening, I didn't work on finishing the afghan or make the salad I said I'd bring. Worked myself into a pickle that's for sure. On top of that, of all nights, tonight is when a tooth decides to become painful and sensitive...I know I've delayed the dental work way too long, but thought I would get in there before any real problems developed. Hope it's better tomorrow, but I think it's going to continue to impact my ability to get any sleep. What a crappy day!


  :thumbdown:


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> They actually got in quicker and ER Dr. talked to the surgeon and agrees that the lump above the knee is more worrisome -- he has aspirated it to see if there is an infection (I'm pretty sure it will come back positive because that area shouldn't have been affected by the surgery itself and it was a hard lump right above the knee cap and was very hot to the touch). She's not running a fever but that's never been a reliable source of information for her. I'm hoping they keep her in overnight and get her pumped with fluids (not jaundiced according to doctor, but dehydrated-- and since she's constipated from the pain meds, that would account for the coloring). Once in the hospital, they can give her something stronger to relieve the pain and maybe something to sleep and go to the bathroom. After problems like this caused such issues for my sister and our dear Jynx, I'm mostly concerned about that and about the infection. DD just needs needs a new jumpstart toward recovery and they're best equipped to do that in the hospital. DH is handling it well -- he's been texting me everything this ER Dr. has said and done has been right along with my thinking so I'm feeling positive that she's in good hands. DH will get her settled in there and then come home and I'll take over in the a.m.


Glad to hear she got seen quicker than expected. Lets hope they keep her in and get things sorted ASAP.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I was thinking recently how long Mum has been widowed for, she was about 42 as well and is now 83, so she has spent very nearly half life her widowed.


My mother died when she had just turned 86 so she spent more than half her life widowed. In a couple of years I'll be widowed as long as I was married.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


Looks like a great vacation. I do my traveling these days from my recliner!! Thanks for sharing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Camacho said:


> this is my first visit to this thread. I printed out the quinoa/oatmeal/nut cluster recipe, and noticed that the lemon ice box pie reminded me a lot of what my mother used to make in the summertime and call cheesecake. It took making a graham cracker crust, and making the filling with a package of cream cheese, a can of sweetened condensed milk, a box of instant lemon pudding, and a little vanilla extract. when my children were small I made it frequently with instant chocolate pudding instead of lemon pudding. It was easy and quick. Thank you for having this thread.


Welcome to the Tea Party. We're here all week talking about knitting and cooking and what's going on in our lives, good and bad.
Hope you decide to come back often.
Junek


----------



## angelam

flyty1n said:


> The view out my living room winter this winter.


Wow! That is a beautiful view. If I lived there I'd just sit and look out the window all day, never do any work! The neighbours would think they had Mrs Nosey living there!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. Didnt they want to keep her in hospital?


Since there wasn't an infection, there was no need to keep her in. Once she's on meds after pharmacy opens at nine, they should help with swelling.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> As many of you know, I love going out in the wee hours and looking at the sky on those sleepless nights. Much easier tonight as the weather is perfect and so was the moon. Magical for sure.


Fantastic pictures of the July Supermoon!! Thanks!
Junek


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> ER Doctor's diagnosis is pseudogout which usually happens in much older patients...but can be triggered after joint surgery. Very painful due to the calcium deposits and fluid build up in the affected area. So no infection after all and no jaundice. It's closely related to an arthritic condition. DH and DD are on their way home.
> 
> of course, I've been trying to get some sleep (unsuccessfully) and because I thought we would not be going tomorrow to the christening, I didn't work on finishing the afghan or make the salad I said I'd bring. Worked myself into a pickle that's for sure. On top of that, of all nights, tonight is when a tooth decides to become painful and sensitive...I know I've delayed the dental work way too long, but thought I would get in there before any real problems developed. Hope it's better tomorrow, but I think it's going to continue to impact my ability to get any sleep. What a crappy day!


Glad it's sorted, but as you say - what a crappy day. I hope you make it to the christening, I'm sure you'll be welcome with or without salad in view of all the problems. Hope DD gets the pain under control v. soon.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring from Surrey. I am one p......d off Purple. SPent the last couple of hours trying to get on to my emails and have been going round in circles. Finally decided to telephoone and they said it was at least a 20 wait. So now I am going shopping!!!!
> 
> Sorry, but I get so cross when things don't work properly and I know I have loads of emails to answer.
> 
> Anyway, sending healing and peaceful (back to myself on the peaceful) vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Extra ones for Rookie and DD
> 
> Sunday photos....


Thank you for the lovely pictures. Take a walk in your lovely garden. That would calm me but I do sympathize about the aggravation. 
We have cable connection for our internet and WiFi for the tablets. Our cable co. has been around for about 40 years and is very reliable! Of course we pay through the nose for it!!!


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Well the sun has come out after long night of rain,to wet to do anything in the garden so will just chill
> 
> this is the peach rose today,pity it wont last long usually just get 2 blooms on that bush as it is soooo old,but I dont think I can dig it up and discard it as long as it flowers.


It's lovely. Perhaps some plant food would increase the number of blooms.
Junek


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


Hello Nicho. What a lovely picture of you and Shirley, so glad you managed to meet up. Your pictures are wonderful - specially like the sunrise on Lake Louise. Sounds like you have had a wonderful trip, but as you say it will be nice to be back in your own bed. Hope you get that cough sorted soon.


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's where DH and I went today. This is the spot I have posted before, one of our favorites. One of the Native American favorites also as they called it the Chosen Spot.


Great photos. Love the one with reflections in the glass table top.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> Update: I'm really in the Mom doghouse now. When we were all still up after 11:00 pm and DD said she wasn't taking the Rx to clear constipation until after the christening. I put my foot down and said that was the first order of things along with getting her back on pain med regime and I was deciding we weren't going to the christening. It could be a full day before she would get a chance to take it in the comfort near our bathroom and not in car up to Madison or back down to Springfield..DH backed me up and said he was exhausted and that the 5-hour ER ordeal did him in.
> 
> So sorry to hear all this going on. Big hugs for you. x
> My tooth is better but still too upset to sleep and that's creating the opposite bowel problem for me. I'm afraid it's gong to be a long drive back to Springfield. Thanks for the prayers and hugs.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning all, 9:15am and I am up early. Working at 11.

Have to go back and catch up.


----------



## angelam

We are having a beautiful sunny Sunday. I've just got back from a walk with my group around an area not too far from PurpleFi. Walked through part of Wentworth golf course (some of you golfers may have heard of it), a very up market area with some gorgeous multi million pound properties around, and round Coworth Park, an up market Country Hotel and estate. We felt like the country cousins but it's good to see how the other half live sometimes! Having had my exercise for the day I don't feel too guilty spending the afternoon sitting in my garden, catching up here, Sunday papers and knitting. Hope you're feeling a little bit calmer now Josephine. Enjoy your Sunday everyone. x


----------



## gagesmom

Just got caught up and the pics are all lovely. Sounds as though everyone is improving in health or getting there.

It was raining here last night and the rumbling thunder woke up about 3am.

Dogs have been fed and need to go out, should go and do that before getting ready for work.

Love and hugs to you all. See you later on.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nicho (Denise) lovely pictures but the best of course is of you and Shirley. It sounds and looks like you've had a wonderful trip. Traveling mercies sent to you as you head home. Thank you for sharing your pictures.


nicho said:


> Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ugh...the inside heat sounds miserable. Growing up we had an attic fan and it worked wonderful. When DH and I married (21 years ago) this house didn't have ac. When I was pregnant I put my foot down and insisted we have it installed; after all I had moved from my own home that had ac and was quite used to it. This house had no ceiling fans or throughway that a breeze could blow in. Miserable.


Sandy said:


> I would use a/c but don't have it just fans that blow the hot air around. Today was 94 outside and inside. Right now at 9:30pm it is 78 outside and 87 inside.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Camacho! Glad you dropped in. Hope you will continue to do so too. This group is like one big family and very friendly. Sam, our host, is wonderful and will welcome you himself; most likely sleeping right now. Come again and join in the chatter.


Camacho said:


> this is my first visit to this thread. I printed out the quinoa/oatmeal/nut cluster recipe, and noticed that the lemon ice box pie reminded me a lot of what my mother used to make in the summertime and call cheesecake. It took making a graham cracker crust, and making the filling with a package of cream cheese, a can of sweetened condensed milk, a box of instant lemon pudding, and a little vanilla extract. when my children were small I made it frequently with instant chocolate pudding instead of lemon pudding. It was easy and quick. Thank you for having this thread.


----------



## martina

RookieRetiree, I hope your tooth stops playing up, and that you manage to get some rest. Don't worry about the salad or the afghan, you have had more important things to deal with and anyone sensible at the christening should realise that. Enjoy yourself as much as possible..


----------



## Gweniepooh

Fabulous moon shots......thank for taking them and sharing.


Cashmeregma said:


> As many of you know, I love going out in the wee hours and looking at the sky on those sleepless nights. Much easier tonight as the weather is perfect and so was the moon. Magical for sure.


----------



## flyty1n

RookieRetiree, I am concerned about your tooth. Do you not have someone in your dental office who covers call for dental emergencies? An infected tooth can have the infection move up into the sinuses and the brain and kill you..not trying to scare you unduly, but a painful tooth is a big red warning sign. I have seen sinus and brain abscesses and cellulitis of the cheek and jaw with dire consequences from a painful tooth.


----------



## Gweniepooh

GREAT pictures. And yes, the cloud reflection is awesome.


Cashmeregma said:


> Here's where DH and I went today. This is the spot I have posted before, one of our favorites. One of the Native American favorites also as they called it the Chosen Spot.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful pics. I so related to the email mess up and having to wait and wait for the technical support. Irritating for sure.


PurpleFi said:


> Good moring from Surrey. I am one p......d off Purple. SPent the last couple of hours trying to get on to my emails and have been going round in circles. Finally decided to telephoone and they said it was at least a 20 wait. So now I am going shopping!!!!
> 
> Sorry, but I get so cross when things don't work properly and I know I have loads of emails to answer.
> 
> Anyway, sending healing and peaceful (back to myself on the peaceful) vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Extra ones for Rookie and DD
> 
> Sunday photos....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Even more beautiful if that is possible. Thank you.


agnescr said:


> Well the sun has come out after long night of rain,to wet to do anything in the garden so will just chill
> 
> this is the peach rose today,pity it wont last long usually just get 2 blooms on that bush as it is soooo old,but I dont think I can dig it up and discard it as long as it flowers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How is your tooth today? Hopefully your pain has subsided too.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just re-read the ER report and they had aspirated over 60 cc's of the fluid associated with the pseudo gout. We each got about 4 hours of sleep and are glad we have two bathrooms. Meds haven't achieved ultimate goal yet, but there are rumblings! That area is swelling up again and will likely need to be aspirated again when she sees the surgeon on Monday.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and hugs.


----------



## nittergma

I love the sound of your recipe for chocolate cheesecake! I seem to remember making a cheesecake out of sweetened condensed milk, cream cheese and lemon juice. I think the lemon juice helped it firm up, plus refrigerating it.
BTW, Welcome to the tea party! I hope you have other recipes to share. nittergma


Camacho said:


> this is my first visit to this thread. I printed out the quinoa/oatmeal/nut cluster recipe, and noticed that the lemon ice box pie reminded me a lot of what my mother used to make in the summertime and call cheesecake. It took making a graham cracker crust, and making the filling with a package of cream cheese, a can of sweetened condensed milk, a box of instant lemon pudding, and a little vanilla extract. when my children were small I made it frequently with instant chocolate pudding instead of lemon pudding. It was easy and quick. Thank you for having this thread.


----------



## RookieRetiree

flyty1n said:


> RookieRetiree, I am concerned about your tooth. Do you not have someone in your dental office who covers call for dental emergencies? An infected tooth can have the infection move up into the sinuses and the brain and kill you..not trying to scare you unduly, but a painful tooth is a big red warning sign. I have seen sinus and brain abscesses and cellulitis of the cheek and jaw with dire consequences from a painful tooth.


I see the dentist on Wednesday and it's settled down since last night. Thanks for the concern and warnings. I had some oral lanacain from orthodontist from last root canal last year so used that last night. If it acts up again, I'll see if dentist will see me sooner.


----------



## nittergma

Awesome moon pictures! Our sky looked like the top picture last night. It's beautiful


Cashmeregma said:


> As many of you know, I love going out in the wee hours and looking at the sky on those sleepless nights. Much easier tonight as the weather is perfect and so was the moon. Magical for sure.


----------



## nittergma

It's such a sleepy sunday here. It rained all night and is still raining periodically. I did get wet doing chores this morning, it's still nice out though. Nice and cool, and lots of bird songs. I'll check back in later.


----------



## Spider

Trying to get caught up but now marking my spot. Have to get packing to get back to the city for a family b-day. Never time to just sit in one place long enough to just enjoy it.


----------



## KateB

Just read a great comment in the newspaper about the dreadful uniforms for the Scottish team at the Commonwealth Games to be held shortly in Glasgow......


----------



## flyty1n

RookieRetiree said:


> I see the dentist on Wednesday and it's settled down since last night. Thanks for the concern and warnings. I had some oral lanacain from orthodontist from last root canal last year so used that last night. If it acts up again, I'll see if dentist will see me sooner.


Good to know..my prayers with you that it will be something easily repaired.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Just read a great comment in the newspaper about the dreadful uniforms for the Scottish team at the Commonwealth Games to be held shortly in Glasgow......


I think they should wear their owjn clan tartans, would look very colourful and would mean so much kore. All their tops could be t he same. I for one would not wear any other tanrtan except my family one,


----------



## PurpleFi

Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


----------



## flyty1n

Love your jacket..it suits you and you look wonderful. Nice find.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


Very nice jacket! Hope it makes you feel better!


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> one of the best adverts for a kilt ......mmmmmmm


 :thumbup: he seems to get better with age, doesnt he?
I agree, the person who picked those other outfits definitely needs glasses


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> Just read a great comment in the newspaper about the dreadful uniforms for the Scottish team at the Commonwealth Games to be held shortly in Glasgow......


Exactly what I said about the designer Kate....the more I see that disaster the worse it becomes :thumbdown:


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


Love it....and the hair :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Dinner is cooking and the smell is making my stomach rumble.couldn't be more simple Sweet garlic Chicken with vegetable rice and salad,pity it's still early


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Just re-read the ER report and they had aspirated over 60 cc's of the fluid associated with the pseudo gout. We each got about 4 hours of sleep and are glad we have two bathrooms. Meds haven't achieved ultimate goal yet, but there are rumblings! That area is swelling up again and will likely need to be aspirated again when she sees the surgeon on Monday.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and hugs.


Rookie, I sure hope they can get her out of pain. Sad that you couldn't go to the christening but best that you take care of yourself and get DD to take care of herself. Sorry it is swelling up again. I understand it is terribly painful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow! I don't even think I can see the moon here in town now. In winter, yes, no leaves on trees. TY for posting these.


You are welcome. Earlier it was totally covered by clouds and when I woke up this morning it was totally cloud covered again and raining, so I am glad I was awake during the night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Fantastic pictures of the July Supermoon!! Thanks!
> Junek


You are welcome. I was so appreciative that the clouds had cleared. Almost didn't look out because it was cloud covered earlier and expecting rain, which it is doing now. Truly takes my breath away.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Great photos. Love the one with reflections in the glass table top.


Thanks, yes that was a lovely surprise at how that turned out. I do find that the phone doesn't take great photos with the telephoto, so the quality of the hills isn't as good as the closer photos, but the close photos are pretty good for a phone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Agnes...I love the peachy colored flowers. Just beautiful.

Sorlenna...How interesting that your family had a ceramics shop. You did a lovely job of painting the ornament and your sister will love and treasure it. So nice of you to do that for her.

Welcome to all the new people.

June, I find it strange how in many ways my life parallels my mother's. We both have a scar on our knees from accidents. Different things that have happened to us. Not all the same but I am sorry yours was similar to hers with losing your spouses. Hugs. Sure glad you are here with us.

Purple...It really can be frustrating when things don't work and with all our gadgets, there is more chance of that happening.

Uh oh...I'm going to be late for lunch with my friend if I don't start getting ready.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know what you mean - this week, I've been to 3 different places in 4 days. Hopefully, things calm down for me after next week. Hope the settle down for your too so you can catch your breath for a while.



Spider said:


> Trying to get caught up but now marking my spot. Have to get packing to get back to the city for a family b-day. Never time to just sit in one place long enough to just enjoy it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the jacket and it looks great on you. I didn't know you could buy mud -- I thought you had to make it yourself with dirt and water -- unless it's mud for sealing rocks or bricks or walls. Reminds me of the time when my Mom saw manure in a bag for sale at the garden store---coming from a farm, she found that pretty funny.



PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> Just read a great comment in the newspaper about the dreadful uniforms for the Scottish team at the Commonwealth Games to be held shortly in Glasgow......


Great comment! And I can't see these uniforms bringing the designer much business. Her own outfit is beyond scary, even to nasty.

Can't help contrast their photo with Purple's photo-- Purple puts that designer to shame!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Fabulous moon shots......thank for taking them and sharing.


I'm so glad you enjoyed them. I enjoyed taking them and the weather was perfect and not one mosquito. Amazing. Although I used the phone camera for the lake shots, I used the camera for the moon shots. Haven't quite figured out the phone camera yet on this new phone. Better quality but all of a sudden a bunch of squares came up and I pushed on the screen and they went away, but it must have been a filter and all the photos came out a different color. Too many options for me. LOL Guess I'll end up being a techie whether I want to or not. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

All ready for lunch and just a few minutes till leaving, so I will see if I can catch up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Awesome moon pictures! Our sky looked like the top picture last night. It's beautiful


Thanks and I'm so glad you got to see it in that gorgeous sky. Sometimes we have the same weather fronts, but I'm far enough north of you that a cold front might reach here and not reach you. Normally, we are quite similar with our weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Just read a great comment in the newspaper about the dreadful uniforms for the Scottish team at the Commonwealth Games to be held shortly in Glasgow......


I agree Kate. Not a good look. I sure hope they can change them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


Oooh, you look pretty enough to be one of the flowers in the garden. Lovely.

Off for lunch now.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Love your jacket..it suits you and you look wonderful. Nice find.


ditto!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, I sure hope they can get her out of pain. Sad that you couldn't go to the christening but best that you take care of yourself and get DD to take care of herself. Sorry it is swelling up again. I understand it is terribly painful.


What I've learned about myself: if you don't follow Dr.'s orders on pain meds and you're in pain and throwing yourself a pity party, don't expect me to go to the party with you. I empathize and even sympathize but no pity here.


----------



## iamsam

what a great idea. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My husband uses small plastic pipes, about1 1/2 inch diameter, stuffs bags of mouse poison in it & lays them along the walls of our Quonset, no other animals can fit in & the mice get a good feed, seems to work well.


----------



## iamsam

after one o'clock - you guys have really been talking - I need to mow today - it rained during the night so I waited to let things dry off but am now going to go out and get busy. it's 80° and muggy - good time to work on my tan. lol i'll be back asap - enjoy your day. --- sam


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


It's lovely, especially the side with the butterflies.


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> Can't help contrast their photo with Purple's photo-- Purple puts that designer to shame!


How true! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

A few more photos taken from the train on our way to Mallaig.

edit.... It won't let me download them, sorry! I'll try again later.


----------



## gagesmom

Almost 1:45pm and I am home and in shorts, sticky, muggy and down right sweaty out there. Well I checked my schedule at pizza place for next week. I had my shifts/hours cut in half. So I think I will be giving my letter of resignation tomorrow when I get to work.


Going to go back and catch up. All done with the catch up.

Purple- you look marvelous :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Almost 1:45pm and I am home and in shorts, sticky, muggy and down right sweaty out there. Well I checked my schedule at pizza place for next week. I had my shifts/hours cut in half. So I think I will be giving my letter of resignation tomorrow when I get to work.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up.


The new owners really seem to be going about things in the wrong way, don't they? At this rate they will lose all their staff.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Almost 1:45pm and I am home and in shorts, sticky, muggy and down right sweaty out there. Well I checked my schedule at pizza place for next week. I had my shifts/hours cut in half. So I think I will be giving my letter of resignation tomorrow when I get to work.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up.


sounds like things are reaching the point where you need to do that- I was concerned that they were not paying you above board, perhaps- and the job with Walmart is all OK isn't it?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Well I checked my schedule at pizza place for next week. I had my shifts/hours cut in half. So I think I will be giving my letter of resignation tomorrow when I get to work.


Did other people also get cut? Who will do the work if all cut? They're going to lose a good worker-- stupid people.


----------



## martina

Insisting on cash only wages, cutting hours without telling you sounds bad management to me. Just make sure all payments are up to date when you leave, as I don't think they will keep going very long at this rate.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello, all! We went to the flea market this morning and I found some lovely cherries and strawberries at a fruit stand for a great price--oh, how I love cherries, but usually they're $5 or more a pound and these were $3 for the whole bag, so I was happy! If it does cool off later this week, some of them might need to go into muffins...yum.

Now I'm trying to get through some more projects that are UFOs--decide whether to finish or get rid of--there's just too much stuff in this work room. :roll:

I was happy with the way Sue(the ornament) came out. My grandparents did a lot of things during their lives; they had a small grocery for a while and my grandmother did lots of crafts, sewing, quilting, and ceramics. The yen for that stuff definitely runs in the family!

Welcome to the new voices--come back often!

Purple, my mom would love that jacket, and you look stunning in it. I can see why you couldn't resist.

Shirley, love seeing you & Nicho. How wonderful to meet friends from across the world. 

Sending all in need healing thoughts, hugs & blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, I almost forgot to report on the squash fritters! I used calabacitas, a type of summer squash, and they were delicious.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am envious of the jacket....very, very stylish and colorful! Also noted the new purple addition to the hair....very nice. I've been toying with the idea of doing that again myself. One lovely & stylish lady. Oh, by the way....when packing for your trip you and anyone else doing the yarn dying are advised to wear something old in case you get dye on your clothes.


PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Great comment! And I can't see these uniforms bringing the designer much business. Her own outfit is beyond scary, even to nasty.
> 
> Can't help contrast their photo with Purple's photo-- Purple puts that designer to shame!


 :thumbup: that designer looks worse than a bag lady! Who would hire her with that fashion sense?
Purple, you look great, what a lovely jacket & the added bonus that it's reversible, I'll bet it's in your suitcase for your trip.


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Insisting on cash only wages, cutting hours without telling you sounds bad management to me. Just make sure all payments are up to date when you leave, as I don't think they will keep going very long at this rate.


I agree.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> What I've learned about myself: if you don't follow Dr.'s orders on pain meds and you're in pain and throwing yourself a pity party, don't expect me to go to the party with you. I empathize and even sympathize but no pity here.


Very true and it looks like quite a learning experience for DD.


----------



## sassafras123

Maya and I walked late today. Didn't get home til 8:30 a.m. Very hot and sweaty. 
Daralene, loved moon pix. Al and I went out last night but too many clouds from fire. In mountains.
Purple, love your reversible jacket.
Nicho, thank you for pic.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Almost 1:45pm and I am home and in shorts, sticky, muggy and down right sweaty out there. Well I checked my schedule at pizza place for next week. I had my shifts/hours cut in half. So I think I will be giving my letter of resignation tomorrow when I get to work.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up. All done with the catch up.
> 
> Purple- you look marvelous :thumbup:


That sure would make it difficult to stay if you can't get the hours you need. Glad you have the other job!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna...The cherries will be so wonderful. I love them too.
It looks like you take after your grandmother. She must have been very proud of you. Glad to hear a good report on the squash fritters. Never heard of that squash.

Gwen...Thanks for the warning about the older clothes for the yarn dying. I should have kept a copy of what I signed up for  I think I signed up for that.

Purplefi...You must be fit to be tied with still not getting into your email. Hope tomorrow brings help and a solution.

Sassafras...I guess you must walk quite early because of the heat being too much later. What a shame you couldn't see the moon for the smoke. Thank you for the compliment. I hope they get the fire under control with no loss of life and that includes wildlife.

Looks like it will be rain all day today. My friend and I didn't eat outside as the awning couldn't keep the rain off us but we had a good time anyway. It was a Mexican restaurant and I was quite surprised that they offered everything with tofu if you didn't want meat. Yay!!! I had tofu enchiladas verde and an order of red sauce on the side and their homemade hot sauce, rice and black beans. So many Mexican places the option is salad or green peppers and onions with black beans and rice.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Rookie, sorry you missed the christening, hope you get both your tooth & daughter on the mend soon.
What great photos today, Agnes, the rose is lovely.
Daralene, what an interesting picture of the clouds on the table, I didn't know you could get such pictures of the moon with a regular camera.
Nicho, I hope you enjoyed your holiday, I agree with Shirley, Lake Louise must be one of the most beautiful places on earth.
Melody, sorry you are having troubles with your job, hope the Walmart e works out ether. Did you get a big rain yesterday? I was talking with my cousin in Dundalk, she said they got 100mm/4 inches Friday night & yesterday.
We finally got word the funeral wil be next Saturday in Calary, I thought it might be here to accommodate Aunt Josie who is 89 & not very well but I guess her family insists on there. Hope it is not too hard on her.
I am not very ambitious today, I have 1/3 of my big flowerbed to weed again & am caught up but think I spent too much time out there the last 2 days & am dragging. 
Welcome to all the newcomers, lots this week.


----------



## Bulldog

I just heard that my best friend from high school has moved her daddy (whom I adore) into hospice. His name is Al, if you all would remember him. The family wants him to be comfortable for the time he has left, and if anyone deserves a peaceful passing, he does. Thank you all.

He is on the warriors list, Sorlenna. PTL for your nephews remission
Marchrisie...prayers continue for Jack and for him to be accepted into the study.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, bought a new kiind of bug replellant at Wholesale sports in Edmonton, it seems to work very well & isn't sticky like Off, doesn't smell bad either. I will definitely be getting more.
I found it on Amazon too.
http://www.amazon.ca/Bens-Insect-Repellent-Pump-4-Ounce/dp/B001GAOITW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405271014&sr=8-1&keywords=ben%27s+insect+repellent


----------



## Pup lover

Thankfully we only got another half an inch of rain overnight. So puddles only in a third of the yard still. DH will mow what he can and hope the rest can wait till next weekend. He did get a bunch more green beans picked for me and some cucumbers and zucchini so Im off to snap and blanch beans! Enjoy your day
Prayers n hugs


----------



## Bulldog

Granto2, welcome to the family!
Southern Gal, you always have so much on your plate. I hope you find time to be good to yourself. Your supper sounded good on that bad day.
Joy, dear heart, I pray you find a resolution to the blisters and rash. You are so kind to put these lapghans together. Hope those of us who cannot go get to see pictures.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


Your jacket is beautiful. And that's almost enough to make you forget your frustration!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Good to hear from you Purl. I am so glad your surgery went well and am praying for comfort and complete healing for you now. I pray your treatment plan will not have ugly side effects and that you will be cancer free. We all love you here and warriors are at work on your behalf.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Almost 1:45pm and I am home and in shorts, sticky, muggy and down right sweaty out there. Well I checked my schedule at pizza place for next week. I had my shifts/hours cut in half. So I think I will be giving my letter of resignation tomorrow when I get to work.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up. All done with the catch up.
> 
> Purple- you look marvelous :thumbup:


 How great that you have another job so you can quit when you want!
Junek


----------



## Sandy

PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


Love the new jacket (both sides) it is definitely yours! Great find!


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> that is a wonderful summer for the pnw - but it would be nice if you had a/c. hope it lasts for my trip. --- sam


I normally don't care for a/c but in this trailer something to take the edge off would be good (might have to make my own). As far as I know the weather should be nice for your visit. Remember I am famous for being able to make the sun come out. Lol!


----------



## gagesmom

There are a few of us that have had the hours cut. After almost 3 years there I just feel sick that the new owners are being this way. I will miss the staff there but I will move to Walmart without any regrets. I am doing what is needed for me and my family. I am writing up the letter tonight to hand in tomorrow night when I get to work after the orientation at Walmart.

Off I go to knit and hopefully finish the all in one. I have itchy fingers to get the hats started. :thumbup: 

Check in later on.


----------



## Sandy

Welcome to all the new people! 

I am caught up again so think I will go work on the back bedroom (I can finally walk into it). It is cooler today so working in there will be easier. Right now at 1:40 pm it is 86 inside & out.

I wish we could channel some of the rain from the midwest to eastern Washington and our forest fires. I pray they get them out soon. See you all a bit later!

Prayers and hugs to all in need.


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> There are a few of us that have had the hours cut. After almost 3 years there I just feel sick that the new owners are being this way. I will miss the staff there but I will move to Walmart without any regrets. I am doing what is needed for me and my family. I am writing up the letter tonight to hand in tomorrow night when I get to work after the orientation at Walmart.
> 
> Off I go to knit and hopefully finish the all in one. I have itchy fingers to get the hats started. :thumbup:
> 
> Check in later on.


Mel, I'm so sorry that after three years it has to end like this. It would have been good if you could have worked the two jobs in tandem for a while. Anyhow I wish you all the very best of luck for tomorrow, I hope it all works out well with Walmart. Hugs x.


----------



## Sorlenna

I just got word that Al passed this afternoon. Thank you all for thinking of him and praying for his family; he went with family & love surrounding him and now there's no more pain. He was a wonderful man.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the jacket and it looks great on you. I didn't know you could buy mud -- I thought you had to make it yourself with dirt and water -- unless it's mud for sealing rocks or bricks or walls. Reminds me of the time when my Mom saw manure in a bag for sale at the garden store---coming from a farm, she found that pretty funny.


Well I think it was compost, but if it's brown and squidgey it's s mud to me. :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

Agnes and Josephine, BEAUTIFUL flowers!
Kathy, glad you van is fixed and you are traveling. Be safe out there. Love the little top in crochet.
My goodness, Mel, you get so much done in one night. I am knitting on the average of three to four hours a night on Allyson's patterned socks and it is taking forever. Of coarse the leg is 14", which she wanted and with fingering weight yarn and a size one needle....
Caren, good to hear from you. I know your world is upside down right now. You are the rock of the family,but know that the warriors are being diligent to lift you up
Nittergma, I know how you feel. I would get attached too and definitely could not kill an animal. My sincerest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## Bulldog

Ermdog, welcome to the family
Shirley, you and Pat are never forgotten in prayers. Hoping all tests will be done soon and the results will lead to longer, healthier, happier life. What would we do without our Shirley?
TNS, the cats are precious. I know you love them.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you all for your nice commentson myjacket. I did buy it with my trip in mind.
Melody hope all goes well with handing your notice in. Bet you cant wai to start at Walmart. Xx
rookie, thinking if you and your DD. Xx
Little Madam is staying tonight and us going to help with the WI knitting group tomorrow morning. Then we are taking her swimming in the afternoon.
Off to bed now, night night


----------



## machriste

Bulldog said:


> Marchrisie...prayers continue for Jack and for him to be accepted into the study.


Thanks so much, Bulldog.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your nice commentson myjacket. I did buy it with my trip in mind.
> Melody hope all goes well with handing your notice in. Bet you cant wai to start at Walmart. Xx
> rookie, thinking if you and your DD. Xx
> Little Madam is staying tonight and us going to help with the WI knitting group tomorrow morning. Then we are taking her swimming in the afternoon.
> Off to bed now, night night


Night night Josephine, I'm off too. x Night all x


----------



## martina

Sorlenna said:


> I just got word that Al passed this afternoon. Thank you all for thinking of him and praying for his family; he went with family & love surrounding him and now there's no more pain. He was a wonderful man.


I have said a prayer for Al and his family and friends. I am sure you will miss a wonderful man, but he is at peace now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, sorry you missed the christening, hope you get both your tooth & daughter on the mend soon.
> What great photos today, Agnes, the rose is lovely.
> Daralene, what an interesting picture of the clouds on the table, I didn't know you could get such pictures of the moon with a regular camera.
> Nicho, I hope you enjoyed your holiday, I agree with Shirley, Lake Louise must be one of the most beautiful places on earth.
> Melody, sorry you are having troubles with your job, hope the Walmart e works out ether. Did you get a big rain yesterday? I was talking with my cousin in Dundalk, she said they got 100mm/4 inches Friday night & yesterday.
> We finally got word the funeral wil be next Saturday in Calary, I thought it might be here to accommodate Aunt Josie who is 89 & not very well but I guess her family insists on there. Hope it is not too hard on her.
> I am not very ambitious today, I have 1/3 of my big flowerbed to weed again & am caught up but think I spent too much time out there the last 2 days & am dragging.
> Welcome to all the newcomers, lots this week.


My camera, I discovered quite by accident, had extra zoom beyond what I had ever used. It is not good for close-ups of things, but quite good with the zoom. I found this out about a year ago if memory serves me correctly. Was zooming in on something, probably the moon, and noticed that the zoom only showed 1/2 way on the symbol at the top when it stopped, so I tried taking it the other 1/2 way and had fascinating results. Of course my dream would be to have a telescope with the camera that would fit on it and take photos of the planets. Maybe someday I will be showing the rings around Saturn if my dream comes true.

Sorry the funeral will be so far away. Will you be going?


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Well I think it was compost, but if it's brown and squidgey it's s mud to me. :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Now that makes sense. With the rain today, you could have free mud from here and I would even share my compost, although customs might not like it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup Lover...Fresh green beans straight from the garden will be so wonderful. Seems like we are all getting the rain and if I could I would gladly share some of it with Sorlenna.

Sorlenna...Although it is hard for family to lose someone they love, and it sounds like Al was very well loved, it is so lovely that he was surrounded by those who cared about him and that he didn't suffer greatly. I was just thinking of him.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Cashmergma* I checked and you did sign up for the yarn dyeing.  I also will remind everyone again closer to it.


Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna..
> 
> Gwen...Thanks for the warning about the older clothes for the yarn dying. I should have kept a copy of what I signed up for  I think I signed up for that.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> I just got word that Al passed this afternoon. Thank you all for thinking of him and praying for his family; he went with family & love surrounding him and now there's no more pain. He was a wonderful man.


Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks

So sorry to hear this - I am behind so hopefully she is doing better now which is late Sunday. I will keep reading and keep my fingers crossed Rookie. luv -AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> They actually got in quicker and ER Dr. talked to the surgeon and agrees that the lump above the knee is more worrisome -- he has aspirated it to see if there is an infection (I'm pretty sure it will come back positive because that area shouldn't have been affected by the surgery itself and it was a hard lump right above the knee cap and was very hot to the touch). She's not running a fever but that's never been a reliable source of information for her. I'm hoping they keep her in overnight and get her pumped with fluids (not jaundiced according to doctor, but dehydrated-- and since she's constipated from the pain meds, that would account for the coloring). Once in the hospital, they can give her something stronger to relieve the pain and maybe something to sleep and go to the bathroom. After problems like this caused such issues for my sister and our dear Jynx, I'm mostly concerned about that and about the infection. DD just needs needs a new jumpstart toward recovery and they're best equipped to do that in the hospital. DH is handling it well -- he's been texting me everything this ER Dr. has said and done has been right along with my thinking so I'm feeling positive that she's in good hands. DH will get her settled in there and then come home and I'll take over in the a.m.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> I just got word that Al passed this afternoon. Thank you all for thinking of him and praying for his family; he went with family & love surrounding him and now there's no more pain. He was a wonderful man.


My condolences-- I'm so sorry.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I agree - and was thinking the same thing Gwen.......


Gweniepooh said:


> I'm so sorry Rookie. I'm sure it was just the pain and meds making her miffed at you; you know how our kids can be. Deep breath mom....you know you did right and she will see that too. Good think DH is the one sitting w/her at the ER.


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,

Thought I would catch up while I have 36 rows of ss to do. Only 51 sts so not too bad.

Lovely pix. I got to see the moon both nights but was driving so couldn't get a pic. Purple, loved the jacket. It suits you so nicely. Shirley, glad you were able to meet Nicho. Hope the remains tests and procedures go well. Caren, good to hear from you. Take it one day at a time and you will get through it all. Any news on the barn yet? Jeanette, so sorry you had to miss the christening but your health and your DD's come first. 

Purple, there is a comedian that has a bit about electronics. He says that we shouldn't complain if they are slow or frustrating. It is a marvel that we now can write a letter and have it delivered in a couple of seconds. We take so much for granted with the technology today. Off my soap box now.

Mel, is your job at Wal-Mart full time? My DD2 works third shift as a stocker and her hours can vary but never less than 30 hrs a week. Also, have you seen the little boy's knit vest from the same designer as the all in one. She has two different patterns for it. I'm working on the plain one as my brain couldn't get it together enough for the patterned one. It buttons at the side and is knit in one piece. I knit both sides of the neck line at the same time. I'll post a pic when finished.

Well, CRAFT has struck. Know there was more I wanted to comment on. Know that I sent up prayers and good thoughts when needed, laughed when appropriate (okay, those tartans! Even I have better fashion sense than that. Off course, remember the Olympic uniforms from various countries. Why do they let "designers" do that?).

Have a great start to your week.

Kathy

Healing thoughts and prayers to all.


----------



## kehinkle

Oh, Sandy. I know about being in a metal box (trailer, my van) and how hot it can get. If the humidity isn't high, you could hang some damp towels near your fan. They use swamp coolers down in AZ until three monsoons. The extra humidity seems to cool the air. Also, if you can, freeze water in a gallon jug and set that either in front of or behind the fan. I've done that. Hope it cools down for you.

The vans ac is still acting up. Not really the ac but the fan. It seems to be working and then it stood outgoing out any air. I shut it off for a few minutes and then turn it on fan. My mechanic thinks something is blocking the air flow at times but it means pulling the dash apart. I'm wondering if the switch panel is going out. Hopefully I can get through the next couple of months without anymore repairs. The generator and room ac address working well. Knock on wood!

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I just got word that Al passed this afternoon. Thank you all for thinking of him and praying for his family; he went with family & love surrounding him and now there's no more pain. He was a wonderful man.


It is great when it can be a celebration of life, as you say, he has no more pain- so that is good, even if there are some tears for those remaining.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thanks Bonnie. Will check it out too.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, bought a new kiind of bug replellant at Wholesale sports in Edmonton, it seems to work very well & isn't sticky like Off, doesn't smell bad either. I will definitely be getting more.
> I found it on Amazon too.
> http://www.amazon.ca/Bens-Insect-Repellent-Pump-4-Ounce/dp/B001GAOITW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405271014&sr=8-1&keywords=ben%27s+insect+repellent


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm sure lots of pictures will be taken Betty. Also, we will also be hooked up for skyping too so you may be able to see it in real time if you want. 


Bulldog said:


> Granto2, welcome to the family!
> Southern Gal, you always have so much on your plate. I hope you find time to be good to yourself. Your supper sounded good on that bad day.
> Joy, dear heart, I pray you find a resolution to the blisters and rash. You are so kind to put these lapghans together. Hope those of us who cannot go get to see pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good luck with that....are the pizza shop owners making up the workers' hours themselves or finding other workers or being open less hours? Sure seems like a funny way to run a business. Good luck at Walmart.



gagesmom said:


> There are a few of us that have had the hours cut. After almost 3 years there I just feel sick that the new owners are being this way. I will miss the staff there but I will move to Walmart without any regrets. I am doing what is needed for me and my family. I am writing up the letter tonight to hand in tomorrow night when I get to work after the orientation at Walmart.
> 
> Off I go to knit and hopefully finish the all in one. I have itchy fingers to get the hats started. :thumbup:
> 
> Check in later on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers and thanks for a peaceful passing. Condolences to the family.



Sorlenna said:


> I just got word that Al passed this afternoon. Thank you all for thinking of him and praying for his family; he went with family & love surrounding him and now there's no more pain. He was a wonderful man.


----------



## nittergma

Your a/c problem sounds familiar kathy. It was a big time fix for our Neon (might have been the place we took it) It wasn't too bad for my PT Cruiser. Hopefully yours will last till end of summer. Or hopefully you have a good mechanic. 
Your little knitted vests sound cute. I love the all in ones Melody is making too.Safe travels.


kehinkle said:


> Oh, Sandy. I know about being in a metal box (trailer, my van) and how hot it can get. If the humidity isn't high, you could hang some damp towels near your fan. They use swamp coolers down in AZ until three monsoons. The extra humidity seems to cool the air. Also, if you can, freeze water in a gallon jug and set that either in front of or behind the fan. I've done that. Hope it cools down for you.
> 
> The vans ac is still acting up. Not really the ac but the fan. It seems to be working and then it stood outgoing out any air. I shut it off for a few minutes and then turn it on fan. My mechanic thinks something is blocking the air flow at times but it means pulling the dash apart. I'm wondering if the switch panel is going out. Hopefully I can get through the next couple of months without anymore repairs. The generator and room ac address working well. Knock on wood!
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

Camacho - we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa and with a new recipe to boot. we love new people and we love recipes so thank you very much. we will be here all week serving fresh hot tea and there will definitely be an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - do visit us again very soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Camacho said:


> this is my first visit to this thread. I printed out the quinoa/oatmeal/nut cluster recipe, and noticed that the lemon ice box pie reminded me a lot of what my mother used to make in the summertime and call cheesecake. It took making a graham cracker crust, and making the filling with a package of cream cheese, a can of sweetened condensed milk, a box of instant lemon pudding, and a little vanilla extract. when my children were small I made it frequently with instant chocolate pudding instead of lemon pudding. It was easy and quick. Thank you for having this thread.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a thought but they may be cutting hours in hopes that folks will leave and they can hire a whole new crew without looking like the bad guy....ya know, wanting their own people in there. Folks do strange this but your leaving (Melody) will certainly be their loss. Hope you can get full time in the fall at Walmart like you mentioned at one time. For now, enjoy the new job, abet part time, at Walmart. They are blessed to have you join them. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Good luck with that....are the pizza shop owners making up the workers' hours themselves or finding other workers or being open less hours? Sure seems like a funny way to run a business. Good luck at Walmart.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I just got word that Al passed this afternoon. Thank you all for thinking of him and praying for his family; he went with family & love surrounding him and now there's no more pain. He was a wonderful man.


My sympathies to his family and to you as I remember how much you thought of him.
It's a blessing that he doesn't have to suffer any longer.
Hugs, my dear,
Junek


----------



## iamsam

wonderful photographs daralene - should have gone out and looked at the moon last night - believe it was to be full moon. first I will need to get my camera from Heidi - she loves using it because it has such a good zoom and the shutter is faster. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> As many of you know, I love going out in the wee hours and looking at the sky on those sleepless nights. Much easier tonight as the weather is perfect and so was the moon. Magical for sure.


----------



## iamsam

good heavens daralene - what were you doing in Monroe - that is not too far from me. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm still learning. I eloped so I never knew the ins and outs of having a wedding. We were married in a lovely little chapel in Monroe, Michigan. I'm sure the bride was pleased with what you did. Hey, what are you doing up at these hours???? I was asleep and woke up a bit ago. Hope I won't be too tired tomorrow as another friend wants to get together.


----------



## iamsam

love the reflection in the table - a great photograph daralene - you do take good pictures. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Here's where DH and I went today. This is the spot I have posted before, one of our favorites. One of the Native American favorites also as they called it the Chosen Spot.


----------



## iamsam

slow easy breaths Jeanette - slow and easy - in through the nose - our through pursed lips - do it with me now - slow and easy - in through the nose - out through pursed lips - continue till I tell you to stop. this is a technique my shrink taught me once to combat panic attacks when I couldn't catch my breath - it is also what I do when I can't sleep but I count - in through the nose = one - out through pursed lips = two - repeat - one - two - do nothing but concentrate on your breathing - slow and easy - you'll never know when you slip into sleep. you can stop the exercise now - but don't forget it - it really has saved my butt a good many times. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Update: I'm really in the Mom doghouse now. When we were all still up after 11:00 pm and DD said she wasn't taking the Rx to clear constipation until after the christening. I put my foot down and said that was the first order of things along with getting her back on pain med regime and I was deciding we weren't going to the christening. It could be a full day before she would get a chance to take it in the comfort near our bathroom and not in car up to Madison or back down to Springfield..DH backed me up and said he was exhausted and that the 5-hour ER ordeal did him in.
> 
> My tooth is better but still too upset to sleep and that's creating the opposite bowel problem for me. I'm afraid it's gong to be a long drive back to Springfield. Thanks for the prayers and hugs.


----------



## iamsam

I may have to order some - think it is only available in Australia. sugarsugar - what is snowgum? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> We have a product here called Bushmans Insect Repellent. It does work very well. My son took it to Thailand and said it was great. Not sure if it is available for you folks over there, but you never know Here is a link
> 
> http://www.bushman-repellent.com/


----------



## iamsam

love the border purplefi - I love daisies. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good moring from Surrey. I am one p......d off Purple. SPent the last couple of hours trying to get on to my emails and have been going round in circles. Finally decided to telephoone and they said it was at least a 20 wait. So now I am going shopping!!!!
> 
> Sorry, but I get so cross when things don't work properly and I know I have loads of emails to answer.
> 
> Anyway, sending healing and peaceful (back to myself on the peaceful) vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Extra ones for Rookie and DD
> 
> Sunday photos....


----------



## iamsam

that is a beautiful rose agnes - does it smell good? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Well the sun has come out after long night of rain,to wet to do anything in the garden so will just chill
> 
> this is the peach rose today,pity it wont last long usually just get 2 blooms on that bush as it is soooo old,but I dont think I can dig it up and discard it as long as it flowers.


----------



## iamsam

do you think they will change them? --- sam



KateB said:


> Just read a great comment in the newspaper about the dreadful uniforms for the Scottish team at the Commonwealth Games to be held shortly in Glasgow......


----------



## Gweniepooh

Doggone it...have somehow strained my wrist and it hurts to knit....oh well...guess I'll do something else tonight. TTYL....peace & hugs.


----------



## darowil

nittergma said:


> I love the sound of your recipe for chocolate cheesecake! I seem to remember making a cheesecake out of sweetened condensed milk, cream cheese and lemon juice. I think the lemon juice helped it firm up, plus refrigerating it.
> BTW, Welcome to the tea party! I hope you have other recipes to share. nittergma


My favourite Cheesecake Filling

500gm cream cheese (room temperature) (around 18ozs)
1 cup sugar 
gr rind and juice 2 limes of lemons
3 tsp's gelatine dissolced in 1/4 cup boiling water
300mls cream-lightly whipped (around 10 fluid ounces)
2 egg whites-beaten to soft peaks.

Beat the cream cheese, sugar, rind and juice till smooth. Add gelatine mixture. Fold in whipped cream and beaten egg white. Pour into chosen base and refrigerate.
If you have access to passionfruit pulp (either fresh or canned you can also add some I add a couple of teaspoons but doesn't really matter how much).

I will be making this later this week for the engagement party of friends of ours on Saturday at his mothers request.

I have also made them with condensed milk but it is sp long since I last made one other than the above that I can't even remember where it is.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


It's a wonderful jacket thats for sure. It definatelly had your name on it.


----------



## iamsam

great jacket purplefi - a twofer - that's always good. looks good on you. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> What I've learned about myself: if you don't follow Dr.'s orders on pain meds and you're in pain and throwing yourself a pity party, don't expect me to go to the party with you. I empathize and even sympathize but no pity here.


Oh, I so agree. You put it so succinctly, Jeanette.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> wonderful photographs daralene - should have gone out and looked at the moon last night - believe it was to be full moon. first I will need to get my camera from Heidi - she loves using it because it has such a good zoom and the shutter is faster. --- sam


Thanks Sam. Maybe you can see it tonight. The rain finally stopped here and nice blue sky.
We were in Monroe, Michigan because we were to young to get married in Ohio without parent's permission, so it was either Kentucky or Michigan. Didn't have to get married but we wanted to. Perhaps I told the story about Bill's dad preaching about the 2nd coming and we thought "Oh NO" we don't know the earthly pleasures yet. Bill asked if he would marry us and he said no, so we tried to wait till he would but decided the Lord might come before and off we went to Monroe. Now if we were like the kids today, we wouldn't have had to get married. LOL


----------



## iamsam

sounds like they are beginning to clean house to bring in their own people - that is not always a good thing. I think experience outweighs what they are doing. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Almost 1:45pm and I am home and in shorts, sticky, muggy and down right sweaty out there. Well I checked my schedule at pizza place for next week. I had my shifts/hours cut in half. So I think I will be giving my letter of resignation tomorrow when I get to work.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up. All done with the catch up.
> 
> Purple- you look marvelous :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Doggone it...have somehow strained my wrist and it hurts to knit....oh well...guess I'll do something else tonight. TTYL....peace & hugs.


OH NO!! So sorry to hear this Gwen. I was just getting my yarn out to start knitting again. Has been a very long time but I think my thumbs are healed enough to start again. Hope your wrist clears up soon. Take the time to let it heal. You won't be sorry. Makes for better knitting without pain later. I know that is very hard for you.


----------



## iamsam

the better question is who did she sleep with to get the job. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: that designer looks worse than a bag lady! Who would hire her with that fashion sense?
> Purple, you look great, what a lovely jacket & the added bonus that it's reversible, I'll bet it's in your suitcase for your trip.


----------



## gagesmom

Here it is.....#27. I think I am done them for a while. Need to get started making the boy version of them. Also I want to get started on some hats.

Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## iamsam

nothing better than having your family with you as you pass into your next - and the memories you have will carry you through also. hugs and soothing energy surrounding you. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I just got word that Al passed this afternoon. Thank you all for thinking of him and praying for his family; he went with family & love surrounding him and now there's no more pain. He was a wonderful man.


----------



## gagesmom

Ok I am caught up but need to comment. The dog has to go out and supper needs to be taken out of the oven. Will be back on in a few minutes.


----------



## iamsam

that sounds yummy darowil - thanks for sharing. --- sam



darowil said:


> My favourite Cheesecake Filling


----------



## gagesmom

Sorlenna- I am so sorry to hear of Al passing. Hugs to you.

I have had a feeling that something was up at work. It just hasn't felt right to me since the day the new owners took over. I have noticed that Crystal(the boss) has her dad working quite a lot of hours this week. Hmmmmmmm.
Like I said no regrets, time to move on.


----------



## pacer

Skimming through everyone's comments for the weekend as life has kept me busy since I returned from my vacation. I love Purplefi's new jacket. Sorry to hear of Al's passing but glad it was peaceful. Kathy, sorry to hear of van's issues.
Thinking of everyone, but not enough time to comment as I need to be up early in the morning.

I was thinking of Daralene while reading my facebook this morning. Some one posted a website for cauliflower steak and I thought you would enjoy it. 

Check out...www.vegan.com/videos/cauliflower-steak/

Sam...you might enjoy that cauliflower-steak as well. I remember a while ago that you were saying how much you like cauliflower.

Time to get off and find some sleep. I finally registered for KAP today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Sorlenna- I am so sorry to hear of Al passing. Hugs to you.
> 
> I have had a feeling that something was up at work. It just hasn't felt right to me since the day the new owners took over. I have noticed that Crystal(the boss) has her dad working quite a lot of hours this week. Hmmmmmmm.
> Like I said no regrets, time to move on.


Yes, and if they can get people to quit then they don't have to deal with laying people off. Shame. Hope the new doors that have opened will be wonderful for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> My favourite Cheesecake Filling


You know it is good when people are requesting it for special parties.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer...Thanks for the cauliflower steak. Mmmm


----------



## RookieRetiree

I use that technique too....I think I read it in one of Dr. Weil's books. It does work and I do use it....I've not thought of it for easing to sleep so will try that tonight. Thanks, Sam, you're such a good friend and a soothing force.

DD's been sleeping all afternoon and the constipation is no longer a problem so our staying here instead of going up to the christening was the best decision. She seems to have so much more mobility and less pain so I hope the healing process in underway. We'll head back to Springfield early tomorrow and get her to the surgeon's post-op visit by 3:00 p.m. I think he's going to need to aspirate the area above the knee again as it's beginning to puff up again--not nearly as large and hard, hot to the touch, or discolored. I don't like reading the work up sheet/educational flyer that the ER sent home which says that the condition can become chronic. I suspect that she'll always have trouble with that knee.

DD#2 and DGS came over and brought pizza and salads for dinner so I think it helped DD#1 perk up a little to have the little guy around. We also did Facetime on the iPhone with DS, DDIL and DGD so got too hear about the Christening party. We'll see them next weekend at the company picnic.

I just have to keep calm through tomorrow and then get through my doctor and dentist appointments and then I may be able to come down off the edge.



thewren said:


> slow easy breaths Jeanette - slow and easy - in through the nose - our through pursed lips - do it with me now - slow and easy - in through the nose - out through pursed lips - continue till I tell you to stop. this is a technique my shrink taught me once to combat panic attacks when I couldn't catch my breath - it is also what I do when I can't sleep but I count - in through the nose = one - out through pursed lips = two - repeat - one - two - do nothing but concentrate on your breathing - slow and easy - you'll never know when you slip into sleep. you can stop the exercise now - but don't forget it - it really has saved my butt a good many times. --- sam


----------



## jheiens

I think that I'm about to call it quits for KTP for today, y'all.

The rash and blisters have proliferated today in spite of 2 OTC meds recommended by the pharmacist which increased the pain and blisters on the rash. So, I've moved onto oral benadryl tabs recommended by a friend at church. She was quite enthusiastic and sounded as if she spoke from experience and she was correct!! There's still some itching but not as painful as before the benadryl. It's about time to take some more for the itching before it gets any worse.

Think I will use a protective cloth between me and the yarns, although I'm not certain it could not have been aggravated by another, coarser yarn gifted to me (that I've used before but not at the same time as handling the KAP squares). So rest easy all of you who hoped your yarn was not the culprit. Please don't worry yourselves over it.

Anyway, the meds are making me drowsy and I slept little last night.

Tim turns 16 tomorrow, the 14th. No our the family believed he could become the blessing he has.

Welcome to all the new voices.So happy to have you become a part of the conversation around the table!! Please come as often as you can. 

Take your ease, Jeanette.


I love you all,

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope the Benadryl continues to help you and that the protective cloth is the secret.



jheiens said:


> I think that I'm about to call it quits for KTP for today, y'all.
> 
> The rash and blisters have proliferated today in spite of 2 OTC meds recommended by the pharmacist which increased the pain and blisters on the rash. So, I've moved onto oral benadryl tabs recommended by a friend at church. She was quite enthusiastic and sounded as if she spoke from experience and she was correct!! There's still some itching but not as painful as before the benadryl. It's about time to take some more for the itching before it gets any worse.
> 
> Think I will use a protective cloth between me and the yarns, although I'm not certain it could not have been aggravated by another, coarser yarn gifted to me (that I've used before but not at the same time as handling the KAP squares).
> 
> Anyway, the meds are making me drowsy and I slept little last night.
> 
> Tim turns 16 tomorrow, the 14th. No our the family believed he could become the blessing he has.
> 
> Welcome to all the new voices.So happy to have you become a part of the conversation around the table!! Please come as often as you can.
> 
> I love you all,
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

A rousing *Happy Birthday!* to Tim!

Thank you all for your kind words on Al's passing (he was dear to me, and if we had been related, he'd have had favorite uncle status, for sure). I am sad (especially for the family), but it was expected and I am glad he is no longer suffering. Life goes on, and so we shall.

Joy, I am glad the itching is better--I remember when I had some sort of reaction to the weeds/trees in the back yard; I was _miserable_ with the swelling and itching and ended up going to the doctor, who gave me Atarax. That stuff was a miracle.

Speaking of miracles, we got a nice rain today and tonight it's supposed to drop to the mid-60s (good sleeping weather, so maybe I'll get some). Then, it's back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and if they can get people to quit then they don't have to deal with laying people off. Shame. Hope the new doors that have opened will be wonderful for you.


Yeah, if it is like in the US if they fire someone, they have to pay unemployment.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Hugs and prayers for all needing them. TY for all the lovely pix, I do enjoy them. If I can figure out why my camera isn't working, I'll get some of a few things.

This turned out to be a good day. Good night's sleep, woke at usual time, very long, good walk as I won't get one tomorrow. Felt like I had some energy for a change. I've been fighting what some are calling summer bronchitis for a week or so, think it is under control now, just coughing once in a while and sinuses have shut up. Anyway, got several things done around the house and decorated a hat for one of the really old gals at the Sr Center-- she admired one I wore one day when I walked down to lunch. She is very petite, has a tiny head. Made waffles for breakfast, yum, yum. So think I will close this off.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just beautiful Mellie


gagesmom said:


> Here it is.....#27. I think I am done them for a while. Need to get started making the boy version of them. Also I want to get started on some hats.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## Spider

Happy Birthday Tim!!!! Also sorry to hear about AL's passing. Life does go on but we miss the ones that mean so much to us.
Ohio Joy, hope the rash and itching stop. I worry about all our yarns and fabrics. I have had some awful reactions in my eyes and sinus's from working with fabrics and yarns. Kinda scarey. Can't really throw a ball of yarn in the washer!!! 
Love all the garden pictures.
We have had a real fall like day and the next two sound almost the same.,but the humidity is gone and I hate that. So this is open up the windows and enjoy the cool air time. 
Made it to the family 90th b-day party for my father-in-law. My mother in law actually turned 87 today and she is not doing well at all. But it was nice for us all to be together. 
Mel, I wouldn't trust the employer. Sometimes they like to hire new people so they can pay them less. Hopefully the Walmart job will be more stable for you. Keep knitting dear girl. Good for the mind. 
Knitted this weekend at the antique store. I am working on fingerless gloves and scarves for donating this Christmas . It is so good for the mind to work with ones hands I think.
All take care of yourselves you mean so much to me even though we have never met.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Rookie so glad a little more calmness is easing back into your life at the moment and pray it will continue. Glad the tooth has calmed down some and that DD is doing a little better. I too hope this won't become a chronic issue for her.

Ohio Joy so glad the benedryl tabs are helping and crossing my fingers that the protective cloth will also be a solution. The prescription that Sorlenna suggested (Atarax) is really effective if you don't get enough relief.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*FYI* Just to let folks know we currently have 17 folks registered for the KAP. This does not include spouses or non-participating guests that are also coming. Still haven't received reservations from a few other that I know are coming....*7 Days until the deadline to register and sign up for your t-shirt!* We are going to have so much fun!!!

If you need a form or t-shirt info don't hesitate to PM me!

Hugs & Peace to everyone! TTYL


----------



## iamsam

sleep well joy - hopefully the rash will begin to disappear - I would wear some kind of gloves when handling it though. --- sam --- and a big happy birthday for tim - hope he enjoys his day



jheiens said:


> I think that I'm about to call it quits for KTP for today, y'all.
> 
> The rash and blisters have proliferated today in spite of 2 OTC meds recommended by the pharmacist which increased the pain and blisters on the rash. So, I've moved onto oral benadryl tabs recommended by a friend at church. She was quite enthusiastic and sounded as if she spoke from experience and she was correct!! There's still some itching but not as painful as before the benadryl. It's about time to take some more for the itching before it gets any worse.
> 
> Think I will use a protective cloth between me and the yarns, although I'm not certain it could not have been aggravated by another, coarser yarn gifted to me (that I've used before but not at the same time as handling the KAP squares). So rest easy all of you who hoped your yarn was not the culprit. Please don't worry yourselves over it.
> 
> Anyway, the meds are making me drowsy and I slept little last night.
> 
> Tim turns 16 tomorrow, the 14th. No our the family believed he could become the blessing he has.
> 
> Welcome to all the new voices.So happy to have you become a part of the conversation around the table!! Please come as often as you can.
> 
> Take your ease, Jeanette.
> 
> I love you all,
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

here is another recipe --- sam

Cauliflower Steaks with Ginger Soy Sauce

Serves 4

An easy and impressive way to serve cauliflower!

Ingredients:

1 large head of cauliflower, very end of stem trimmed
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 teaspoons low-sodium soy sauce
2 teaspoons water
Pinch of sugar
1 green onion, finely minced
1 teaspoon finely grated ginger
2 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds

Directions:

1. Heat oven to 400 degrees F. Cut the cauliflower lengthwise, including the stalk, into 3/4-inch slices and place on a large baking sheet. It's okay if the slices overlap a bit. Drizzle with olive oil.

2. Roast for 25 minutes, or until the tops are lightly browned in places and the stems are easily pierced with a fork.

3. Whisk together the remaining ingredients and pour over the cauliflower to serve.

Reprinted with permission from Steamy Kitchens Healthy Asian Favorites by Jaden Hair, copyright © 2013. Published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House, Inc.
http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/cauliflower-steaks-with-ginger-soy-sauce/



pacer said:


> Skimming through everyone's comments for the weekend as life has kept me busy since I returned from my vacation. I love Purplefi's new jacket. Sorry to hear of Al's passing but glad it was peaceful. Kathy, sorry to hear of van's issues.
> Thinking of everyone, but not enough time to comment as I need to be up early in the morning.
> 
> I was thinking of Daralene while reading my facebook this morning. Some one posted a website for cauliflower steak and I thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> Check out...www.vegan.com/videos/cauliflower-steak/
> 
> Sam...you might enjoy that cauliflower-steak as well. I remember a while ago that you were saying how much you like cauliflower.
> 
> Time to get off and find some sleep. I finally registered for KAP today.


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and if they can get people to quit then they don't have to deal with laying people off. Shame. Hope the new doors that have opened will be wonderful for you.


And, they can get rid of people with a bit higher salaries and hire new employees at a lower rate.


----------



## gagesmom

I think the boss would like to run us off as soon as possible. She has her dad working there already and he seems to have quite a few more hours this week. I am not going to let it bother me. The relief I will feel tomorrow when I hand in my letter of resignation.

Just about 12;15am and I am off to bed. Loooooooong day tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> the better question is who did she sleep with to get the job. --- sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

it's time for me to be in bed also - i'm glad the yard is all mowed - with one tank of gas no less. I was counting the minutes when I was finishing up - I wasn't sure how much gas was left - I didn't want to be on the last strip and run out of gas. so that is done for another week. I was surprised - most of it was weeks - the actual grass had not grown all that much which is surprising - we've gotten over an inch of rain in the last couple of days. oh well - it will grow and I will mow again. everyone have a great night of sleep - purple fi is already done with her first cup of coffee and Julie no doubt has the bread about ready for the oven. --- sam


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Well I think it was compost, but if it's brown and squidgey it's s mud to me. :lol:


Not to me- and compost probably smells more like what brown and squidgey is to me!


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I just got word that Al passed this afternoon. Thank you all for thinking of him and praying for his family; he went with family & love surrounding him and now there's no more pain. He was a wonderful man.


Mixed feelings in these cases isn't it? Lovely for them to be free but still very tough on family and close friends. Prayers for the family and you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorleena, glad your friend passed peacefully, my condolences.
Joy, sorry to hear the rash is still giving you grief, hope the benadryl helps.
Daralene, yes, we are going t the funeral, it's at 10am s we will have to go the day before as it is a 6 hr drive

We went up to the lake to visit the GKs tonight, they are staying with the other grandparents at their cabin as both parents are working.the kids are excited to start swimming lessons tomorrow.
I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on but can't think of it just now time for bed.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I may have to order some - think it is only available in Australia. sugarsugar - what is snowgum? --- sam


I assume you are asking about the tree. It is a eucalyptus (gum tree) photos show the flwoer and a tree (goggled it for the photos)


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Doggone it...have somehow strained my wrist and it hurts to knit....oh well...guess I'll do something else tonight. TTYL....peace & hugs.


Lets hope it's OK tomorrow for you.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> OH NO!! So sorry to hear this Gwen. I was just getting my yarn out to start knitting again. Has been a very long time but I think my thumbs are healed enough to start again. Hope your wrist clears up soon. Take the time to let it heal. You won't be sorry. Makes for better knitting without pain later. I know that is very hard for you.


Don't overdo it, start with only short spells and gradually increase.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> You know it is good when people are requesting it for special parties.


Don't know about over there but here we always seem to do cheescake in a circular pan. But I thought when I took to this family's place a few weeks ago that square was better as I had no idea whether we would be sitting down at a table. So did it as a square, much easier to cut. And Sue has asked for it in a square pan again for this very reason as they want finger food. Don't know why I hadn't thought of it before. A case of simply following what is always done when something else may work as well or better as in this situation.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> I think that I'm about to call it quits for KTP for today, y'all.
> 
> The rash and blisters have proliferated today in spite of 2 OTC meds recommended by the pharmacist which increased the pain and blisters on the rash. So, I've moved onto oral benadryl tabs recommended by a friend at church. She was quite enthusiastic and sounded as if she spoke from experience and she was correct!! There's still some itching but not as painful as before the benadryl. It's about time to take some more for the itching before it gets any worse.
> 
> Think I will use a protective cloth between me and the yarns, although I'm not certain it could not have been aggravated by another, coarser yarn gifted to me (that I've used before but not at the same time as handling the KAP squares). So rest easy all of you who hoped your yarn was not the culprit. Please don't worry yourselves over it.
> 
> Anyway, the meds are making me drowsy and I slept little last night.
> 
> Tim turns 16 tomorrow, the 14th. No our the family believed he could become the blessing he has.
> 
> Welcome to all the new voices.So happy to have you become a part of the conversation around the table!! Please come as often as you can.
> 
> Take your ease, Jeanette.
> 
> I love you all,
> 
> Ohio Joy


So glad you have found something that worsk- and has the added bonus (at night anyway) of making you drowsy which should help you sleep.

ANd a very happy birthday to Tim- he sure has been a blessing to you all hasn't he.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> here is another recipe --- sam
> 
> Cauliflower Steaks with Ginger Soy Sauce
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> An easy and impressive way to serve cauliflower!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 large head of cauliflower, very end of stem trimmed
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 2 teaspoons low-sodium soy sauce
> 2 teaspoons water
> Pinch of sugar
> 1 green onion, finely minced
> 1 teaspoon finely grated ginger
> 2 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds
> 
> Directions:
> 
> 1. Heat oven to 400 degrees F. Cut the cauliflower lengthwise, including the stalk, into 3/4-inch slices and place on a large baking sheet. It's okay if the slices overlap a bit. Drizzle with olive oil.
> 
> 2. Roast for 25 minutes, or until the tops are lightly browned in places and the stems are easily pierced with a fork.
> 
> 3. Whisk together the remaining ingredients and pour over the cauliflower to serve.
> 
> Reprinted with permission from Steamy Kitchens Healthy Asian Favorites by Jaden Hair, copyright © 2013. Published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House, Inc.
> http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/cauliflower-steaks-with-ginger-soy-sauce/


That looks like a nice way to serve cauli- and it will fit with my low carb diet as well!


----------



## freesia792

This sounds fabulous! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## darowil

freesia I don't think I've seen you here before. Welcome to the TP do hope you join us again- we are always very happy to have new people join us.


----------



## darowil

I'm reading an old digest and some of these are very funny http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236621-1.html


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful rose agnes - does it smell good? --- sam


It smells wonderful Sam unlike many modern roses


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> the better question is who did she sleep with to get the job. --- sam


Somebody who was colour blind??


----------



## agnescr

jheiens said:


> I think that I'm about to call it quits for KTP for today, y'all.
> 
> The rash and blisters have proliferated today in spite of 2 OTC meds recommended by the pharmacist which increased the pain and blisters on the rash. So, I've moved onto oral benadryl tabs recommended by a friend at church. She was quite enthusiastic and sounded as if she spoke from experience and she was correct!! There's still some itching but not as painful as before the benadryl. It's about time to take some more for the itching before it gets any worse.
> 
> Think I will use a protective cloth between me and the yarns, although I'm not certain it could not have been aggravated by another, coarser yarn gifted to me (that I've used before but not at the same time as handling the KAP squares). So rest easy all of you who hoped your yarn was not the culprit. Please don't worry yourselves over it.
> 
> Anyway, the meds are making me drowsy and I slept little last night.
> 
> Tim turns 16 tomorrow, the 14th. No our the family believed he could become the blessing he has.
> 
> Welcome to all the new voices.So happy to have you become a part of the conversation around the table!! Please come as often as you can.
> 
> Take your ease, Jeanette.
> 
> I love you all,
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy so sorry to hear of the continued problems with the rash and blisters,hope you find something soon to help

A very Happy 16 th Birthday to Tim x    :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

jheiens said:


> I think that I'm about to call it quits for KTP for today, y'all.
> 
> The rash and blisters have proliferated today in spite of 2 OTC meds recommended by the pharmacist which increased the pain and blisters on the rash. So, I've moved onto oral benadryl tabs recommended by a friend at church. She was quite enthusiastic and sounded as if she spoke from experience and she was correct!! There's still some itching but not as painful as before the benadryl. It's about time to take some more for the itching before it gets any worse.
> 
> Think I will use a protective cloth between me and the yarns, although I'm not certain it could not have been aggravated by another, coarser yarn gifted to me (that I've used before but not at the same time as handling the KAP squares). So rest easy all of you who hoped your yarn was not the culprit. Please don't worry yourselves over it.
> 
> Anyway, the meds are making me drowsy and I slept little last night.
> 
> Tim turns 16 tomorrow, the 14th. No our the family believed he could become the blessing he has.
> 
> Welcome to all the new voices.So happy to have you become a part of the conversation around the table!! Please come as often as you can.
> 
> Take your ease, Jeanette.
> 
> I love you all,
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hope the Benadryl works for you Joy, no fun having to work with pain and itching, specially when you're doing it as a favour for all of us. Happy Birthday to Tim, I hope he has a wonderful day.


----------



## angelam

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, if it is like in the US if they fire someone, they have to pay unemployment.


Same here. They have to pay redundancy pay, something like one months pay for each year worked I think.


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> I'm reading an old digest and some of these are very funny http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236621-1.html


I seem to have lost this thread so I'll I have to catch up. This was the first thing I noticed. A very good laugh


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely full moon last night, it was nearly as bright as day.
Little Madam and I are having breakfast and getting ready for the knitting group.
hlope everyone has a good day.
Monday hugs to all and photos....


----------



## agnescr

lovely pictures Purple...love fuschia,I have a few that have just started coming into bud

red rose...smells delicious must spray see some black spot starting


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely photos Purple and Agnes. I have missed looking these last few days. Have a lovely day. We are going to get some rain but we do need it.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> do you think they will change them? --- sam


I would doubt it very much Sam as they've probably got them all made up now and the Games start in a week or so. I'm afraid we are stuck with them. :shock:


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Sam. Maybe you can see it tonight. The rain finally stopped here and nice blue sky.
> We were in Monroe, Michigan because we were to young to get married in Ohio without parent's permission, so it was either Kentucky or Michigan. Didn't have to get married but we wanted to. Perhaps I told the story about Bill's dad preaching about the 2nd coming and we thought "Oh NO" we don't know the earthly pleasures yet. Bill asked if he would marry us and he said no, so we tried to wait till he would but decided the Lord might come before and off we went to Monroe. Now if we were like the kids today, we wouldn't have had to get married. LOL


What age were you? In Scotland you can get married at 16 without parents' permission. I think it's 18 in the rest of the UK.


----------



## KateB

Many Happy Returns to Tim! Sweet sixteen! :roll: :lol:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> What age were you? In Scotland you can get married at 16 without parents' permission. I think it's 18 in the rest of the UK.


Here the youngest you can get married is 16 and only with a court order in 'exceptional and unusual' circumstances. Therefore the issue of parental approval is never valid as the court has priority over the parents.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad you were able to finish up....DH mowed our grass front and back too. It looks really great, but it's not been growing as much as most years...he mows about 2 a week. I remember a summer where it was 3-4 times per week.

Back to DD's this a.m. and then back home for my doctor visit on Tuesday and dentist on Wednesday. I'm sure the dentist will set me up with all kinds of future appointments with her and with endodontist and oral surgeon. I have to space them out so that I can go to Stitches Midwest the 2nd weekend in August, the Chicago Yarn Crawl, and the Houston wedding reception at the end of the August. I also have to be available to watch DGS while DH is on is Canada fishing trip up to International Falls starting on August 8th. It's been a very busy summer.

(


thewren said:


> it's time for me to be in bed also - i'm glad the yard is all mowed - with one tank of gas no less. I was counting the minutes when I was finishing up - I wasn't sure how much gas was left - I didn't want to be on the last strip and run out of gas. so that is done for another week. I was surprised - most of it was weeks - the actual grass had not grown all that much which is surprising - we've gotten over an inch of rain in the last couple of days. oh well - it will grow and I will mow again. everyone have a great night of sleep - purple fi is already done with her first cup of coffee and Julie no doubt has the bread about ready for the oven. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning -- love the flower pictures. I so hope that fushia will grow here; I want to plant some in my new front garden when we start re-doing it in the Fall and then finish it in the Spring.

Belated happy birthday, Tim.

Most of my roses don't have much smell---I think I'll replace any of them next year with the smelly ones. 

I got a great night's sleep last night and so did DD--I only heard her up once during the night. She really enjoyed our large stand in shower last night. I put a plastic/aluminum folding chair in there for her and she was able to have the first good wash up since the surgery. I gave her the hand held spray nozzle. I told her it was her week-end spa and gave her all the bath products that were in the Maui Mansion...all from L'Occitane so she enjoyed that.


----------



## martina

Belated Happy Birthday to Tim.
Joy, be careful with your hands. I had something similar last year, tried all kinds of creams, ended up with some gunky thick ointment from the chemist which made my hands so greasy I had to wear cotton gloves when I had used it, but it was only when I went to the Dr. And she gave me some steroid cream that it cleared like magic. It was a reaction to something, she said. When I asked what specifically she said literally anything, something new I had eaten or touched. Or something I had eaten or touched many times before. So just to use the cream and as It worked I did that. There was one flare up since. I just wish I had gone sooner and saved a lot of money on creams that didn't work.


----------



## jknappva

Glad you found relief for the rash.
Please tell Tim that I wish him a very happy birthday from Virginia!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Welcome to the Tea Party, Freesia. We always like having new people join us. We're here all week talking knitting and food and whatever is happening in our lives. Hope you come back often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I'm reading an old digest and some of these are very funny http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236621-1.html


Love this. Thanks for my morning laugh!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely full moon last night, it was nearly as bright as day.
> Little Madam and I are having breakfast and getting ready for the knitting group.
> hlope everyone has a good day.
> Monday hugs to all and photos....


That fuchsia is lovely and it's always a pleasure to see Buddha and the peaceful pond.
I know you're enjoying LM.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> lovely pictures Purple...love fuschia,I have a few that have just started coming into bud
> 
> red rose...smells delicious must spray see some black spot starting


Thanks for sharing your lovely roses!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

freesia792 said:


> This sounds fabulous! Thanks for sharing with us.


Welcome join us often.....love your avatar!!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- love the flower pictures. I so hope that fushia will grow here; I want to plant some in my new front garden when we start re-doing it in the Fall and then finish it in the Spring.
> 
> Belated happy birthday, Tim.
> 
> Most of my roses don't have much smell---I think I'll replace any of them next year with the smelly ones.
> 
> I got a great night's sleep last night and so did DD--I only heard her up once during the night. She really enjoyed our large stand in shower last night. I put a plastic/aluminum folding chair in there for her and she was able to have the first good wash up since the surgery. I gave her the hand held spray nozzle. I told her it was her week-end spa and gave her all the bath products that were in the Maui Mansion...all from L'Occitane so she enjoyed that.


Fushia is an annual here unless you can winter it over inside maybe


----------



## nittergma

Thank you ms tEss! It's funny, she probably would lick my face! She certaily did love to lick and eat my shirt (I tried not to let her). She did have quite a personality for a farm animal


Ms. Tess said:


> Nittergma, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your cow. Some people don't understand how you can get attached to farm animals. They are just like any other fur baby , but bigger. I am so sorry your girl crossed over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## nittergma

Welcome to the new ones here!


----------



## Pup lover

Happy birthday Tim! Joy hope you continue to get better.

Love all the flowers this morning, Rookie the fushia are shade loving and would look good hanging out on stands coming up to your front door. Glad you both slept well and I'm sure getting a real shower had helped DDs spirits immensely.

Off work today as i have to work all next week with the other gal gone on vacation have lots to do around here though. Did get 5 more bags of brand for the freezer yesterday a good year for them anyway. Enjoy the day/night

Hugs


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, Good morning, always glad to read another help for insomnia. Cauliflower steaks sounds like a winner. I have bookmarked it.
Tim, very happy birthday wish for you. Hope your 16th is very special.
set the alarm for five a.m. So Maya and I can have cooler walk.


----------



## Lurker 2

Three Birthdays today that I am aware of- one belated, for * Tim!* The other two are Aran and Chris (Kathleendoris)!

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Aran and Chris!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Aran and Chris.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope your birthdays are great. Best wishes to Aran and Chris.



Lurker 2 said:


> Three Birthdays today that I am aware of- one belated, for * Tim!* The other two are Aran and Chris (Kathleendoris)!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Aran and Chris!
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html

Early August is not a good time for my wallet:

First is the Yarn Crawl - then the sidewalk sale at several local stores and then the Stitches MW Convention. So much fun though when you can feel the yarn, see it made up in different stitches and then buy at a discounted price. All is good!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Three Birthdays today that I am aware of- one belated, for * Tim!* The other two are Aran and Chris (Kathleendoris)!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Aran and Chris!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy Birthday to you all!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy birthdays to Aran, Chris & Tim, hope all have a great day.
Joy, hope the rash is better today & you managed a rest with the 
Benadryl.
Rookie, safe travels to return your daughter home, I'm sure being able to shower Made her feel so much better


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam, I was on for a bit on Sat morning, but didn't get a chance to comment on anything. 
Have you heard a decision on your floors yet? I sure hope they agree with you, would make things so much easier. 
I have so much to get caught up on, just been busy running, can't seem to get much time to just read lately. 
If you all would keep Wicket in your prayers, he managed somehow to get out of the fence on Thursday and we haven't been able to find him, we notified the police, animal shelter, as well as posting on FB on the community pages, and he has tags on. I'm so worried about him and I just want to cry all the time, poor David is trying to make me feel better, but it just isn't working too well. Thank you all, Love you bunches. 
Have to go pay bills today, David is home again today, so he's going to go fishing, then he's off tomorrow to Michigan again. 
Hugs and love and have a great Monday and a great beginning to the week.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Three Birthdays today that I am aware of- one belated, for * Tim!* The other two are Aran and Chris (Kathleendoris)!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Aran and Chris!
> Happy Birthday to you!


From Wales a very Happy Birthday
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I just heard that my best friend from high school has moved her daddy (whom I adore) into hospice. His name is Al, if you all would remember him. The family wants him to be comfortable for the time he has left, and if anyone deserves a peaceful passing, he does. Thank you all.
> 
> On the good news front, my nephew is in remission with the leukemia! Yeah!


So sorry for the decision that your friend has to make for her dad, that has to be so hard. Hopes and prayers for his comfort to the end. 
Fantastic news on your nephew! :thumbup: Hoping and praying that he stays in remission permanently.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> On Monday the 14th...


Hoping and praying that it is going great. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> Eight days out from surgery which went well. I am still having quite a bit of discomfort where the lymph nodes were removed but I am off the hard stuff and just using Tylenol as necessary. I see the medical oncologist next week to determine what my treatment plan will be. My spirits are good-I have a lot of people in my corner.
> 
> Thanks for asking-I appreciate your concern.


So glad that you are recovering well, good spirits help all healing I think. Hope that your treatment plan will get you all the way back into the pink quickly. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Okay, just jumping on real fast to let you all know I am fine. Fit my van back Wednesday and have had three loads this week. Now have one to pick up/deliver Saturday morning. So need to get to bed soon.
> 
> Vinnie, condolences to the family and glad you made it home safely. You will be in my thoughts for the coming week.
> 
> To those doing or thinking of doing the all in one top, I've done five, I think. After the first one, I have put the sleeve stitches on waste yarn or on separate cables. After finishing the sweater, I pick up these stitches and either crochet them off or continue knitting to make sleeves, picking up 2/3 stitches in the underarm. I also have written the pattern out for crochet. Hopefully can get it on the tablet and sent to a friend and my mother to test crochet it. I'll let everyone know when I get it there.
> 
> Haven't read this works start but did skim through last week's.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Kathy


Hi Kathy, stay safe out there, David asks about you every so often too.


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey overcast Fife,we have an 80% chance of rain,so it looks like our 3 days of summer were it  :?
> hope everyone has a good weekend, kind thoughts and hugs for all


So beautiful, I love the rose especially.


----------



## Lurker 2

I rang Zoe's [5mmdpn's] number a while ago, and much to my surprise she was home. She was not able to talk, but sends her love to everyone on the Tea Party.


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> Ohio Joy, so sorry you're having an allergic reaction and hope you can get some relief quickly - no fun at all! It is definitely not fair after you taking on the job of making all these afghans, and I do hope it wasn't anything to do with my squares as I will feel very guilty if it is. I did wash them in Fairy 'sensitive' before blocking them...... I hope they were well enough rinsed.
> 
> Our two cats are illustrating "summer time and the living is easy......" They don't feel like doing much! However DH and I went out for a cliff path walk (4 miles) earlier this morning as its forecast rain later, and it was such a lovely morning. Now quite muggy and my head ache tells me that its thundery...


Cats do know how to live, don't they. Mine are wherever they can find sunshine also.


----------



## martina

Keeping Wicket in my prayers. Hope he turns up soon.


----------



## Poledra65

Dowager said:


> I heard someething the other day that might help. "Cleaning when you have pets is like brushing your teeth while eating Oreos!!" One thing that helps some around here is that when I do laundry, I throw two balls of crumpled aluminum foil into the dryer with the wet clothes. This "discharges" the static electricity that makes the hair cling to the fabric, and my clothes are pretty much hair free when they come oout of the dryer. Yes, they will pick up some when you wear them,m but not NEARLY as bad as before.


Ooh, I had heard that before and forgotten about it, thank you for reminding me, I'm going to try that, especially on the dark clothes. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Prayers for Wicket!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Awesome receipts Sam, today we are making the Cheddar Corn Impossible Pie Recipe.
> Hello to one and all. I am just stoping in to say HI real quick before heading to the hospital.
> Things have been super busy not much time do anything much. I have been crocheting some cloths as they are my go too stress relief. Went to Kingston to pick up my oldest son so he can visit grampy. I got several cloths done while Grant drove. The boarder was horrible and backed up way too far.
> 
> I found this cup the other day in my email from my auntie.
> 
> Hugs and healing to all that are in need. Thank you for all the prayers and well wishes for my family, they are much appreciated. Luv you and miss you all so much xxx


That is the perfect cup of coffee Caren. 
Hugs and prayers for you SF, and the rest of you. So glad that the kids are all able to visit with him, that is a good thing. 
Take care, many big hugs, and much love.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers for Wicket!


Thank you, we know he hasn't been hit by a car, and are just hoping that someone thought they would take him into their home and try to keep him as theirs, if that is the case, they will be calling eventually for us to please come retrieve him, he's not a social puppy, especially with strangers.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I rang Zoe's [5mmdpn's] number a while ago, and much to my surprise she was home. She was not able to talk, but sends her love to everyone on the Tea Party.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I need to get off of here and get a shower and ready to head out, David has already left to go fishing. 
Have a great day everyone, see you later this afternoon. 
Stay safe, HUGS!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> slow easy breaths Jeanette - slow and easy - in through the nose - our through pursed lips - do it with me now - slow and easy - in through the nose - out through pursed lips - continue till I tell you to stop. this is a technique my shrink taught me once to combat panic attacks when I couldn't catch my breath - it is also what I do when I can't sleep but I count - in through the nose = one - out through pursed lips = two - repeat - one - two - do nothing but concentrate on your breathing - slow and easy - you'll never know when you slip into sleep. you can stop the exercise now - but don't forget it - it really has saved my butt a good many times. --- sam


I'll be using this too. How seldom do I really take a deep breath. Not often. Something I could do even during the day, but especially on those sleepless nights.

That second caulk steak recipe is great too. Thanks Pacer and Sam. Nice to have variety and even doing the same thing with a different shape makes it quite different, and then two different sauces. Hmmmm, thinking it could even be cooked over the charcoals.


----------



## purl2diva

Lurker 2 said:


> Three Birthdays today that I am aware of- one belated, for * Tim!* The other two are Aran and Chris (Kathleendoris)!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Aran and Chris!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy birthday to all three from Wisconsin.


----------



## machriste

Happy Birthday to Tim, Aran and Chris.

Piano tuner is coming today--Yea!!! It' been waaaaay too long!


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy Birthday Aran and Chris! Blessings!

Thank you all for your kind words. I really appreciate them.

Today is a work day and a trip to the post office. I've decided I'm not happy with the revised pattern, either, for the boy's sweater, so I'm going to frog and abandon it and try something different. I've been thinking about the Charlotte again quite a lot, but I do think I need a firmer yarn to redo it, so I'll see what the budget can manage and turn that other yarn into something else.

Glad to hear about Zoe and hope she is doing as well as possible.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

The not quite full moon, with an annulus caused by a not very nice temperature inversion fog.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I was on for a bit on Sat morning, but didn't get a chance to comment on anything.
> Have you heard a decision on your floors yet? I sure hope they agree with you, would make things so much easier.
> I have so much to get caught up on, just been busy running, can't seem to get much time to just read lately.
> If you all would keep Wicket in your prayers, he managed somehow to get out of the fence on Thursday and we haven't been able to find him, we notified the police, animal shelter, as well as posting on FB on the community pages, and he has tags on. I'm so worried about him and I just want to cry all the time, poor David is trying to make me feel better, but it just isn't working too well. Thank you all, Love you bunches.
> Have to go pay bills today, David is home again today, so he's going to go fishing, then he's off tomorrow to Michigan again.
> Hugs and love and have a great Monday and a great beginning to the week.


So sorry to hear about Wicket. I hope by now you have some positive news. Big hugs to you. x


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Three Birthdays today that I am aware of- one belated, for * Tim!* The other two are Aran and Chris (Kathleendoris)!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Aran and Chris!
> Happy Birthday to you!


A very happy birthday to Chris and Aran. Hope both of you have fantastic celebrations.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I was on for a bit on Sat morning, but didn't get a chance to comment on anything.
> Have you heard a decision on your floors yet? I sure hope they agree with you, would make things so much easier.
> I have so much to get caught up on, just been busy running, can't seem to get much time to just read lately.
> If you all would keep Wicket in your prayers, he managed somehow to get out of the fence on Thursday and we haven't been able to find him, we notified the police, animal shelter, as well as posting on FB on the community pages, and he has tags on. I'm so worried about him and I just want to cry all the time, poor David is trying to make me feel better, but it just isn't working too well. Thank you all, Love you bunches.
> Have to go pay bills today, David is home again today, so he's going to go fishing, then he's off tomorrow to Michigan again.
> Hugs and love and have a great Monday and a great beginning to the week.


Oh, how sad for you. I pray someone will find Wicket soon and he will have a happy homecoming.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

You could also make it in muffin tins for small finger food sizes....just another idea.....no cutting at all then.


darowil said:


> Don't know about over there but here we always seem to do cheescake in a circular pan. But I thought when I took to this family's place a few weeks ago that square was better as I had no idea whether we would be sitting down at a table. So did it as a square, much easier to cut. And Sue has asked for it in a square pan again for this very reason as they want finger food. Don't know why I hadn't thought of it before. A case of simply following what is always done when something else may work as well or better as in this situation.


----------



## Gweniepooh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! TO TIM (Joy's grandson)


----------



## agnescr

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Aran and Chris.


Will add my happy birthday wishes too


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Fressia792!!! I just LOVE your avatar....my cats and dogs love each other often licking/grooming each other. Glad you've joined us and hope you'll continue to join our chats.


freesia792 said:


> This sounds fabulous! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday  Aran and Chris


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers that Wicket will come home or be found quickly. Big {{{HUG}}} for you.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I was on for a bit on Sat morning, but didn't get a chance to comment on anything.
> Have you heard a decision on your floors yet? I sure hope they agree with you, would make things so much easier.
> I have so much to get caught up on, just been busy running, can't seem to get much time to just read lately.
> If you all would keep Wicket in your prayers, he managed somehow to get out of the fence on Thursday and we haven't been able to find him, we notified the police, animal shelter, as well as posting on FB on the community pages, and he has tags on. I'm so worried about him and I just want to cry all the time, poor David is trying to make me feel better, but it just isn't working too well. Thank you all, Love you bunches.
> Have to go pay bills today, David is home again today, so he's going to go fishing, then he's off tomorrow to Michigan again.
> Hugs and love and have a great Monday and a great beginning to the week.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just got a text from C and Marianne came though the surgery great!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Purl2diva. How are you feeling today? Have you in my prayers.


purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday to all three from Wisconsin.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from C and Marianne came though the surgery great!


That is such good news! Praying that she continues great!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I was on for a bit on Sat morning, but didn't get a chance to comment on anything.
> Have you heard a decision on your floors yet? I sure hope they agree with you, would make things so much easier.
> I have so much to get caught up on, just been busy running, can't seem to get much time to just read lately.
> If you all would keep Wicket in your prayers, he managed somehow to get out of the fence on Thursday and we haven't been able to find him, we notified the police, animal shelter, as well as posting on FB on the community pages, and he has tags on. I'm so worried about him and I just want to cry all the time, poor David is trying to make me feel better, but it just isn't working too well. Thank you all, Love you bunches.
> Have to go pay bills today, David is home again today, so he's going to go fishing, then he's off tomorrow to Michigan again.
> Hugs and love and have a great Monday and a great beginning to the week.


So very sorry to hear about Wicket. I know you are very worried and heartbroken. I pray he will be returned. Will you be putting up posters around the area??? Facebook and community pages is a great idea and the fact that he has tags really helps. Great too that the police and animal shelter are aware. I'm praying he is found and returned.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> That is such good news! Praying that she continues great!


That goes from me also.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from C and Marianne came though the surgery great!


Wonderful. Please give her my love and prayers that she has a complete recovery.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, thanks again for keeping us up on birthdays. I know we will have to watch for yours!!!! :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy birthday Chris and Aran.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Belated Happy Birthday to Tim from Upstate NY.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Oh, how sad for you. I pray someone will find Wicket soon and he will have a happy homecoming.
> Junek


I'm sad to hear this--may he be found safe & sound very soon. I know how that feels and it's terrible. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from C and Marianne came though the surgery great!


Woot! Good news!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll be using this too. How seldom do I really take a deep breath. Not often. Something I could do even during the day, but especially on those sleepless nights.
> 
> That second caulk steak recipe is great too. Thanks Pacer and Sam. Nice to have variety and even doing the same thing with a different shape makes it quite different, and then two different sauces. Hmmmm, thinking it could even be cooked over the charcoals.


Don't think a caulk steak would be very good. Edit that to cauliflower. :XD: :XD: :XD: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The not quite full moon, with an annulus caused by a not very nice temperature inversion fog.


Lovely against the black sky. Like a glowing jewel with the rainbow rings.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html
> 
> Early August is not a good time for my wallet:
> 
> First is the Yarn Crawl - then the sidewalk sale at several local stores and then the Stitches MW Convention. So much fun though when you can feel the yarn, see it made up in different stitches and then buy at a discounted price. All is good!


I can see why!


----------



## nittergma

Wow I guess others do get attached. That's sweet of you to post this. Come to think of it, my husband's grandfather raised beef cows and when it was time to send them in he would get other beef back, never his own beef. Ours was a Jersey sweet face and big brown eyes.


Kansas g-ma said:


> I grew up on a farm. Never saw my dad cry (other than when my mom died) but when his little Guernsey cow got killed when a shelter collapsed, he cried. So some farmers do get attached to some of the animals, and it is beyond the $ and cents value.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil wrote:
I'm reading an old digest and some of these are very funny http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236621-1.html

Those are wonderful. Thanks Darowil for a morning laugh. DH enjoyed them too. Think I'll print these out to share more.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Suurey.

Happy birthday Tim, aran abd Chris.

had a good time with the Knitting Group, lits mire poppies getting msde. Gs arrived ad he wantedtocome, s wimming with Mr P, Little Madam and me while parents went shopping. We had great fun, both gks doing lits of diving snd swimming. GS thought diving through my legs and then standing up with me on his shoulders was great fun. We arrived home at the smanme time as their parents who brought some cream cakes for afternoon tea!
They have all now gone home and I'm thinking of getting some dinner.


----------



## iamsam

no - I don't think that is it - it was on the page advertising the bug spray as a place where you could buy it. just curious. --- sam



darowil said:


> I assume you are asking about the tree. It is a eucalyptus (gum tree) photos show the flwoer and a tree (goggled it for the photos)


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> darowil wrote:
> I'm reading an old digest and some of these are very funny http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236621-1.html
> 
> Those are wonderful. Thanks Darowil for a morning laugh. DH enjoyed them too. Think I'll print these out to share more.


Love them, made me laugh too x


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party freesia729 - so good of you to stop by and enjoy a cuppa with us - we are here all week so be sure to check in often - always a lot going on - there's always a empty chair with your name on it and a cup of hot tea waiting - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



freesia792 said:


> This sounds fabulous! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## sassafras123

Aran and Chris, very happy birthday wishes.
Greenie, thank you for update on Marianne.
Julie, thank you for update on Zoe. I miss both of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Wow I guess others do get attached. That's sweet of you to post this. Come to think of it, my husband's grandfather raised beef cows and when it was time to send them in he would get other beef back, never his own beef. Ours was a Jersey sweet face and big brown eyes.


I actually had one that was a pet. Her name was Kate, a beautiful calf. I was a city kid from Toronto and moved to West Guilford NE of Toronto and a whole new way of life. I loved the baby pigs I got to hold and took on Kate, the new little calf, as my pet. Of course being a farm, I had lots of pets. The two collie dogs that followed me everywhere and kept me safe were also so special to me. Memories of my life that I will never forget. I did feel like the animals understood me when nobody else did as I had been molested and for me the animals and even trees were a lifeline. I even cried as an adult when my son's guinea pig died.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Three Birthdays today that I am aware of- one belated, for * Tim!* The other two are Aran and Chris (Kathleendoris)!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Aran and Chris!
> Happy Birthday to you!


From me too!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I was on for a bit on Sat morning, but didn't get a chance to comment on anything.
> Have you heard a decision on your floors yet? I sure hope they agree with you, would make things so much easier.
> I have so much to get caught up on, just been busy running, can't seem to get much time to just read lately.
> If you all would keep Wicket in your prayers, he managed somehow to get out of the fence on Thursday and we haven't been able to find him, we notified the police, animal shelter, as well as posting on FB on the community pages, and he has tags on. I'm so worried about him and I just want to cry all the time, poor David is trying to make me feel better, but it just isn't working too well. Thank you all, Love you bunches.
> Have to go pay bills today, David is home again today, so he's going to go fishing, then he's off tomorrow to Michigan again.
> Hugs and love and have a great Monday and a great beginning to the week.


Hoping that Wicket returns to you very soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> lovely pictures Purple...love fuschia,I have a few that have just started coming into bud
> 
> red rose...smells delicious must spray see some black spot starting


Thanks for the flower pictures. Love them! I haven't bought any flowers that have to be watered since they will just die when we have the concerts.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from C and Marianne came though the surgery great!


Wonderful news! Could you PM me her address please as e-mail seems to have disappeared into the ether!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> What age were you? In Scotland you can get married at 16 without parents' permission. I think it's 18 in the rest of the UK.


Back in our day 18 wasn't old enough and that was DH's age. He's not sure how old he had to be but just that he wasn't old enough at 18. We would have been ok now. Here are the current rules for Ohio:

If you are 18 to 21 years of age, you will need to show your birth certificate. Persons aged 16-17 must have consent to marry from parents or legal guardians and may have to contact the Probate Court. Additionally, the Judge may require the minors to state that they have received marriage counseling that is satisfactory to the court. Section 3101.05 also mentions how the court will deal with a pregnant minor.

In the United States, all but one state requires that a couple be 18 in order to marry without parental permission. Nebraska sets the age of majority at 19. Although a few states will waive this requirement if there is a pregnancy, the couple may still have to have court approval.
_______________________________
So the laws have changed. I wasn't even aware they had changed till you asked and I looked it up. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just came across this ad I thought I had lost. My friend from Cleveland sent this LYS ad to me a few years ago. Enough new people on here that I hope will enjoy it:

Ewes d'bleu
KNITTING TAKES BALLS
Get yours at Ewes d'Bleu

It shows 3 sheep dancing. Quite unique and catchy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely against the black sky. Like a glowing jewel with the rainbow rings.


It is going to be even better next time I am assured by earthsky watch.


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from C and Marianne came though the surgery great!


wishing her well and a swift recovery


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Aran and Chris, very happy birthday wishes.
> Greenie, thank you for update on Marianne.
> Julie, thank you for update on Zoe. I miss both of them.


It was not exactly an informative conversation- but at least she was up and about!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I miss her and will send her a note. Thanks for the update.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from C and Marianne came though the surgery great!


That's great to hear. Love and gentle hugs.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from C and Marianne came though the surgery great!


Great news!! Thanks for the update!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

nittergma said:


> Wow I guess others do get attached. That's sweet of you to post this. Come to think of it, my husband's grandfather raised beef cows and when it was time to send them in he would get other beef back, never his own beef. Ours was a Jersey sweet face and big brown eyes.


Jersey's will always be my favorite. Will you get another one?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope Wicket is found safe and sound and returned to you soon.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Do hope & pray you have found Wicket--poor little beastie.

Happy B-day to the 3 famous ones! (well, must be famous, getting so many b-day wishes-- lol)


----------



## iamsam

those are very funy - thanks for sharing darowil --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm reading an old digest and some of these are very funny http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236621-1.html


----------



## iamsam

lovely photographs Josephine - especially like the pond picture - a different perspective. thanks for sharing. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely full moon last night, it was nearly as bright as day.
> Little Madam and I are having breakfast and getting ready for the knitting group.
> hlope everyone has a good day.
> Monday hugs to all and photos....


----------



## iamsam

what a beautiful red rose agnes - a rose like that deserves to smell good - thanks for sharing. --- sam



agnescr said:


> lovely pictures Purple...love fuschia,I have a few that have just started coming into bud
> 
> red rose...smells delicious must spray see some black spot starting


----------



## iamsam

that really is too bad - at least they only need to wear them once. --- sam



KateB said:


> I would doubt it very much Sam as they've probably got them all made up now and the Games start in a week or so. I'm afraid we are stuck with them. :shock:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Just came across this ad I thought I had lost. My friend from Cleveland sent this LYS ad to me a few years ago. Enough new people on here that I hope will enjoy it:
> 
> Ewes d'bleu
> KNITTING TAKES BALLS
> Get yours at Ewes d'Bleu
> 
> It shows 3 sheep dancing. Quite unique and catchy.


Sounds like a great ad-- I love puns. And this shop appears to still be in business!


----------



## iamsam

when Phyllis and I were married her parents had to sign because she wouldn't be 21 by the wedding date. don't know if that has changed or not. --- sam



KateB said:


> What age were you? In Scotland you can get married at 16 without parents' permission. I think it's 18 in the rest of the UK.


----------



## iamsam

so how old do you need to be to get married with just your own approval. --- sam



darowil said:


> Here the youngest you can get married is 16 and only with a court order in 'exceptional and unusual' circumstances. Therefore the issue of parental approval is never valid as the court has priority over the parents.


----------



## iamsam

what do brands taste like? --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Happy birthday Tim! Joy hope you continue to get better.
> 
> Love all the flowers this morning, Rookie the fushia are shade loving and would look good hanging out on stands coming up to your front door. Glad you both slept well and I'm sure getting a real shower had helped DDs spirits immensely.
> 
> Off work today as i have to work all next week with the other gal gone on vacation have lots to do around here though. Did get 5 more bags of brand for the freezer yesterday a good year for them anyway. Enjoy the day/night
> 
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

and i'll join in on the chorus - happy birthday chris and aran. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Three Birthdays today that I am aware of- one belated, for * Tim!* The other two are Aran and Chris (Kathleendoris)!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Aran and Chris!
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is going to be even better next time I am assured by earthsky watch.


Meaning August? I heard it is the closest to earth in August.


----------



## iamsam

so sorry about wicket poledra - will continue whistling so he comes home real quick. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I was on for a bit on Sat morning, but didn't get a chance to comment on anything.
> Have you heard a decision on your floors yet? I sure hope they agree with you, would make things so much easier.
> I have so much to get caught up on, just been busy running, can't seem to get much time to just read lately.
> If you all would keep Wicket in your prayers, he managed somehow to get out of the fence on Thursday and we haven't been able to find him, we notified the police, animal shelter, as well as posting on FB on the community pages, and he has tags on. I'm so worried about him and I just want to cry all the time, poor David is trying to make me feel better, but it just isn't working too well. Thank you all, Love you bunches.
> Have to go pay bills today, David is home again today, so he's going to go fishing, then he's off tomorrow to Michigan again.
> Hugs and love and have a great Monday and a great beginning to the week.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> so how old do you need to be to get married with just your own approval. --- sam


It almost seems like it is never just with our approval anymore. I know in Germany & France you get married first at the town hall and then you can have your own wedding.

Think here we have to have some sort of approval with blood tests, etc. Hmmmmm Maybe somebody else knows who has a wedding going on in the family.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Meaning August? I heard it is the closest to earth in August.


That is what I believe- of course it will depend on how much cloud cover there is!


----------



## iamsam

that would be so good daralene - good idea. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> That second caulk steak recipe is great too. Hmmmm, thinking it could even be cooked over the charcoals.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I believe- of course it will depend on how much cloud cover there is!


That's when we need TNS so we could get above the clouds.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That's when we need TNS so we could get above the clouds.


TNS?


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> that would be so good daralene - good idea. --- sam


Yes, except the k should be an i. I think we have some form of spell check on our posts now and it didn't like the i. LOL


----------



## iamsam

great moon picture Julie - thanks for sharing. I was going to take one here and remembered my camera was at Heidi's - next full moon maybe. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The not quite full moon, with an annulus caused by a not very nice temperature inversion fog.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> TNS?


Yes, she flies all over from the Channel Islands. I imagine they can get above some of the clouds.


----------



## iamsam

that is great news - are you close to the hospital where she had it done? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from C and Marianne came though the surgery great!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, she flies all over from the Channel Islands. I imagine they can get above some of the clouds.


Oh I get you now- I thought you were using an acronym!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> wonderful photographs daralene - should have gone out and looked at the moon last night - believe it was to be full moon. first I will need to get my camera from Heidi - she loves using it because it has such a good zoom and the shutter is faster. --- sam


Thank you so much Sam. We had cloud cover last night so I'm glad I went out when I did. Sorry you weren't able to see the moon. It was so big and bright and almost like daytime. This year the moon is really close to the earth and I think next month it will be the closest.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I get you now- I thought you were using an acronym!


Yes, I can see how you might think that when I said it out of the blue, but I knew what I meant. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much Sam. We had cloud cover last night so I'm glad I went out when I did. Sorry you weren't able to see the moon. It was so big and bright and almost like daytime. This year the moon is really close to the earth and I think next month it will be the closest.


We were lucky the sky was clear here and it really was like daylight. Fantastic!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I can see how you might think that when I said it out of the blue, but I knew what I meant. :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> We were lucky the sky was clear here and it really was like daylight. Fantastic!


Yes, it reminds me of when people are trying to escape during war. You sure wouldn't want a full moon.


----------



## jknappva

My sister's blog today was about her DH's great-niece's birthday party on Sat. 
Did you know mermaids were real?! Well, here's a picture of the beautiful mermaid that joined the niece and her sister to help her celebrate her birthday!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> My sister's blog today was about her DH's great-niece's birthday party on Sat.
> Did you know mermaids were real?! Well, here's a picture of the beautiful mermaid that joined the niece and her sister to help her celebrate her birthday!
> Junek


How cute are they and that mermaid is gorgeous. Guess they now know that mermaids are for real. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> How cute are they and that mermaid is gorgeous. Guess they now know that mermaids are for real. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: That was a great picture


----------



## iamsam

that is very cute - wonder how she got to her chair? --- sam



jknappva said:


> My sister's blog today was about her DH's great-niece's birthday party on Sat.
> Did you know mermaids were real?! Well, here's a picture of the beautiful mermaid that joined the niece and her sister to help her celebrate her birthday!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

No I'm not but will most likely be driving up on Thursday. I'm about 1 1/2 hours away. Talked to Cindi just a little bit ago and though she did make it through surgery well she is allergic to morphine and drugs they are having to use are just not cutting the pain well at all. Marianne called me but she was talking kind of mixed up to say the least, bless her heart. She will be kept in the hospital until Sat. or Sun. Oh, also Dr. removed a lump that was also on her leg.....NOT malignant, just irritating. I told C that if they needed me to stay the night up there tonight I would come up but she felt that they will try to keep her knock out pretty much. Usually they have you up the same day but doctor also felt since she isn't receiving much pain relief they are postponing her getting up yet. I KNOW she is really in a great deal of pain; when mine were replaced the morphine drip slipped out and without meds it is horrible to say the least. Please keep her in prayer. Oh yeah, her son from Alabama will be coming in on Tues to see her. Also he is moving to Chicago at a the end of the month.


thewren said:


> that is great news - are you close to the hospital where she had it done? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

How cute is that.....lucky little girl.


jknappva said:


> My sister's blog today was about her DH's great-niece's birthday party on Sat.
> Did you know mermaids were real?! Well, here's a picture of the beautiful mermaid that joined the niece and her sister to help her celebrate her birthday!
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

What a lovely mermaid! I'm sure that will be a party to remember, for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gwen, I'm sorry Marianne is having a hard time with managing the pain. I hope they find something that works soon. It's hard to think straight when that's going on. Please send along good wishes from me that it subsides soon.


----------



## Bulldog

I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Tim, Aran and Chris. May your day be filled with many blessings.

Gwen...Thanks for the updates on Marianne. Let her know we are praying for her.

I love the mermaid party. How cute is that? Those girls must have been in their glory.

Rookie...So glad that you are retired as your schedule sounds crazier than mine. Enjoy the family!

Hoping to get to bed early tonight. I did not sleep well last night so work was exhausting today. Probably read and knit for a short bit and then try to get some sleep.


----------



## iamsam

another run out to the garden and grab a tomato - and turn it into this. ---- sam

Swanky BLT

A PureWow Original Recipe 
Makes 4 sandwiches

Ingredients

16 slices pancetta

2 teaspoons coarsely ground black pepper

1 large beefsteak tomato, thickly sliced

¼ cup olive oil, divided

1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar

Coarse salt

8 leaves escarole

2 tablespoons Champagne vinegar

2 tablespoons softened butter

8 slices sourdough bread

¼ cup mayonnaise

¼ cup crème fraîche

1 tablespoon malt vinegar

Directions

1. Cook the pancetta: Heat a large skillet over high heat. Add the pancetta slices, season with black pepper and cook until crisp, about 1 to 2 minutes per side. Set aside.

2. Roast the tomatoes: Lay the tomato slices on a baking sheet and drizzle with 2 tablespoons olive oil and 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar. Season with coarse salt. Roast under the broiler until tender and lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.

3. Dress the escarole: In a large bowl, toss the escarole leaves with the remaining olive oil and the Champagne vinegar.

4. Build the sandwiches: Heat the butter in the skillet over medium-high heat. Add the bread and cook until it is toasty, 1 to 2 minutes per side.

5. In a small bowl, whisk the mayonnaise with the crème fraîche and malt vinegar to combine. Spread 1 to 2 tablespoons of the mayonnaise mixture on each slice of bread. Top with 2 leaves of dressed escarole, a tomato slice and 4 slices of pancetta. Serve immediately.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/10834/The-BLT-sandwich-grows-up.htm?&utm_medium=email&utm_source=recipe&utm_campaign=Swap_Meat_2014_07_14&utm_content=Recipe_editorial


----------



## pacer

Bulldog...those socks are looking lovely. I don't think they look too small. Keep in mind that they will stretch. If you made them bigger, they might fall down and bunch up more. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to Marianne surrounding her and healing her up quick. that will be hard on Marianne to have her son so far away. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> No I'm not but will most likely be driving up on Thursday. I'm about 1 1/2 hours away. Talked to Cindi just a little bit ago and though she did make it through surgery well she is allergic to morphine and drugs they are having to use are just not cutting the pain well at all. Marianne called me but she was talking kind of mixed up to say the least, bless her heart. She will be kept in the hospital until Sat. or Sun. Oh, also Dr. removed a lump that was also on her leg.....NOT malignant, just irritating. I told C that if they needed me to stay the night up there tonight I would come up but she felt that they will try to keep her knock out pretty much. Usually they have you up the same day but doctor also felt since she isn't receiving much pain relief they are postponing her getting up yet. I KNOW she is really in a great deal of pain; when mine were replaced the morphine drip slipped out and without meds it is horrible to say the least. Please keep her in prayer. Oh yeah, her son from Alabama will be coming in on Tues to see her. Also he is moving to Chicago at a the end of the month.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


The pattern looks lovely, Betty, sorry I can't give you advice- it is more than a year since I last turned a heel- and I need to double check instructions myself!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming to Marianne surrounding her and healing her up quick. that will be hard on Marianne to have her son so far away. --- sam


From me too- please add my best wishes when you are able to talk again.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful workmanship betty - she better take darn good care of those socks for all the work you put in to them - great color and the patter is great.

hope you start feeling better - you had a great deal done to you today.

my dentist called today and I become toothless 21 august and ten in the morning. i'm not worried - just want it over. my other teeth pulled easy so I expect these to do the same thing.

dr sam says get some rest and waken refreshed. --- sam


Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


----------



## purl2diva

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Purl2diva. How are you feeling today? Have you in my prayers.


Thanks for asking and for the prayers. The TP list is getting very long.

I am doing very well. Have a bunch of appointments set up: medical oncologist, surgeon, physical therapy, and radiologist. By next week I hope to know what my treatment plan will be.

I sympathize with Marianne. I am allergic to morphine as well but other painkillers have been effective. I hope they can find something for her. Did they know this ahead of time?

If you have time, please PM me with her address.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kaye, I hope you find Wickett soon.
Betty, your socks look great, what a pretty stitch.
Gwen, I hope Marianne recovers quickly & they can get her pain under control soon.


----------



## Sorlenna

Fab socks, Betty! Wonderful work!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> that is very cute - wonder how she got to her chair? --- sam


My sister also posted a picture of her in the pool. And in a little red wagon when she was leaving. I guess she has an "attendant" that helps her when necessary!
I'll post those pictures later.
Can you imagine how thrilled those girls were? The b'day girl is a big Ariel fan. Her mother made cupcakes with a white chocolate mermaid tail as a decoration. My sister found a little mermaid ring-holder for her.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


That is almost the same pattern as I'm using for my DIL..very stretchy. I think you're on the right track. Your heel will work out fine...I used a 2" heel before doing the turn for DIL and that works to go over her long foot (size11). I'm sorry that I won't be able to send you the chart since I'm not going home tonight after all. The culture from the aspiration shows infection so her surgeon aspirated again and will do an overnight test and depending on results, Amy will go back for clean out surgery and IV antibiotic. Once I get her fed and to bed, I 'm going out to get some things for my unexpected overnight. I had to reschedule my Dr. and dentist. DH will come down with clothes and my meds if I need to stay longer.

Prayers for Marianne. I can't take morphine and many other pain meds so know how awful she's hurting. Gentle hugs.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> No I'm not but will most likely be driving up on Thursday. I'm about 1 1/2 hours away. Talked to Cindi just a little bit ago and though she did make it through surgery well she is allergic to morphine and drugs they are having to use are just not cutting the pain well at all. Marianne called me but she was talking kind of mixed up to say the least, bless her heart. She will be kept in the hospital until Sat. or Sun. Oh, also Dr. removed a lump that was also on her leg.....NOT malignant, just irritating. I told C that if they needed me to stay the night up there tonight I would come up but she felt that they will try to keep her knock out pretty much. Usually they have you up the same day but doctor also felt since she isn't receiving much pain relief they are postponing her getting up yet. I KNOW she is really in a great deal of pain; when mine were replaced the morphine drip slipped out and without meds it is horrible to say the least. Please keep her in prayer. Oh yeah, her son from Alabama will be coming in on Tues to see her. Also he is moving to Chicago at a the end of the month.


 I can sympathize with her so far as not tolerating the pain meds. When I was in the recovery room after mine, I think I whined every breath that it was hurting. It's a wonder the nurses didn't knock me in the head to shut me up!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Betty, that is a darling pattern...I'm not surprised it's taking a while to get them finished.
Hope you feel better after a good night's sleep.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for asking and for the prayers. The TP list is getting very long.
> 
> I am doing very well. Have a bunch of appointments set up: medical oncologist, surgeon, physical therapy, and radiologist. By next week I hope to know what my treatment plan will be.
> 
> I sympathize with Marianne. I am allergic to morphine as well but other painkillers have been effective. I hope they can find something for her. Did they know this ahead of time?
> 
> If you have time, please PM me with her address.


I'm praying your treatment will be effective and not cause you problems.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


What a pretty color and a very nice pattern stitch-- if you have an experienced sock knitter helping you, you will be OK-- and goodness knows, there are bunches on here. It has been too long since I knit socks to be of help.


----------



## jknappva

Here are more pictures of the mermaid party. When y'all are bored, please tell me!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well poop! I'm sorry Amy is having such a time getting back on her feet.... You're a good Mom!! Make sure you get some rest. luv-AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> That is almost the same pattern as I'm using for my DIL..very stretchy. I think you're on the right track. Your heel will work out fine...I used a 2" heel before doing the turn for DIL and that works to go over her long foot (size11). I'm sorry that I won't be able to send you the chart since I'm not going home tonight after all. The culture from the aspiration shows infection so her surgeon aspirated again and will do an overnight test and depending on results, Amy will go back for clean out surgery and IV antibiotic. Once I get her fed and to bed, I 'm going out to get some things for my unexpected overnight. I had to reschedule my Dr. and dentist. DH will come down with clothes and my meds if I need to stay longer.
> 
> Prayers for Marianne. I can't take morphine and many other pain meds do know how awful she's hurting. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Well, that's one way to put yourself thru college!! What a neat party for a darling child. Cupcakes are very special.

What was it last night? Half the people at lunch today hadn't slept well last night (including this one). I did manage to get back to sleep and then slept in this morning and missed quilt guild. Then a short nap this afternoon. We are to have much cooler weather for a few days. I need to start serious watering, plants look really draggy. Tomorrow morning for sure.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Happy Birthday Tim, Aran and Chris. I hope you have a delightful day filled with everything that makes you happy! Wishing you health and happiness for the coming year!


----------



## iamsam

it sounds as though next week is going to be busy for you - I hope they come up with an easy plan for you - we'll be thinking of you - sending you mounds of healing energy. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Thanks for asking and for the prayers. The TP list is getting very long.
> 
> I am doing very well. Have a bunch of appointments set up: medical oncologist, surgeon, physical therapy, and radiologist. By next week I hope to know what my treatment plan will be.
> 
> I sympathize with Marianne. I am allergic to morphine as well but other painkillers have been effective. I hope they can find something for her. Did they know this ahead of time?
> 
> If you have time, please PM me with her address.


----------



## iamsam

very cute - a party she will not soon forget. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Here are more pictures of the mermaid party. When y'all are bored, please tell me!
> Junek


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> what do brands taste like? --- sam


Auto correct strikes again!! Green beans


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> No I'm not but will most likely be driving up on Thursday. I'm about 1 1/2 hours away. Talked to Cindi just a little bit ago and though she did make it through surgery well she is allergic to morphine and drugs they are having to use are just not cutting the pain well at all. Marianne called me but she was talking kind of mixed up to say the least, bless her heart. She will be kept in the hospital until Sat. or Sun. Oh, also Dr. removed a lump that was also on her leg.....NOT malignant, just irritating. I told C that if they needed me to stay the night up there tonight I would come up but she felt that they will try to keep her knock out pretty much. Usually they have you up the same day but doctor also felt since she isn't receiving much pain relief they are postponing her getting up yet. I KNOW she is really in a great deal of pain; when mine were replaced the morphine drip slipped out and without meds it is horrible to say the least. Please keep her in prayer. Oh yeah, her son from Alabama will be coming in on Tues to see her. Also he is moving to Chicago at a the end of the month.


Wow, hope they find some way to give her some relief!! Hope soon has a safe move, is he moving for a job? Winter will be a different experience for him


----------



## Pup lover

Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


Gorgeous socks Betty! Great knitting


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie has sent me a picture and I think she will send more and I am going to post them for her. I just love the first one. The Canola fields are such a perfect yellow when the plants are in full bloom. It brings back memories of our acreage as there were canola fields all around us. this is from her window.


----------



## Pup lover

Praying Wicket comes home soon!

Happy Birthday Aran and Chris, hope you both had a wonderful day

Glad to hear Marianne got through surgery ok

Rookie sorry to hear that DD has an infection after all. Hope that it's taken care of quickly. Sorry that you had to put your appointment off again.

Love the mermaids!

Sam tomatoes are not turning red is been too cool and i don't think the blt would be good with green tomatoes

Purl2diva keeping you in my prayers, hope things proceed quickly and smoothly


----------



## Ms. Tess

Awww I sure hope Wicket finds his way home soon. :'-(

Those socks are just amazing! What a beautiful job!

Loved the Mermaid party idea that will be a memory that lasts forever!

Hope everyone is on the mend and starting to feel better quick.

Sam, guess we will have to make sure to have lots of soft delicasies for you at the end of August. Hope it will be better after you have them removed. Teeth can be terrible things.

Glad to hear that Zoe is alright, just busy. I was worried about her.

Waiting to hear from Gagesmom to see how her orientation went today.

I have been achy and very sore for the last few days so haven't been on much. I hope this weather will settle down some so I can get back to normal. This bites!


----------



## Designer1234

Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


They look great! I love the pattern. you are doing a really good job.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie has sent me a picture and I think she will send more and I am going to post them for her. I just love the first one. The Canola fields are such a perfect yellow when the plants are in full bloom. It brings back memories of our acreage as there were canola fields all around us. this is from her window.


Beautiful reminders of summer!


----------



## Designer1234

JHappy Birthdays Chris and Aran!

I hope each of you have a wonderful day and a productive and happy year. Shirley


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll be using this too. How seldom do I really take a deep breath. Not often. Something I could do even during the day, but especially on those sleepless nights.
> 
> That second caulk steak recipe is great too. Thanks Pacer and Sam. Nice to have variety and even doing the same thing with a different shape makes it quite different, and then two different sauces. Hmmmm, thinking it could even be cooked over the charcoals.


I see your spell check does the same as mine- caulk for cauli! I happened to see mine and change it - see I do try to check my posts before I send them!


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> You could also make it in muffin tins for small finger food sizes....just another idea.....no cutting at all then.


Think cutting is easier than the fiddly crust into muffin tins.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from C and Marianne came though the surgery great!


Thats wonderful to hear. Now to see how quickly she repairs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty those look fabulous.....I'm so impressed!


Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


----------



## gagesmom

Just after 8:45pm and I am FINALLY on the laptop. 8 hour orientation at Walmart and 3 hours at work tonight. Work 8 hours tomorrow and Wednesday both days 2-10pm.

I did get in a bit of knitting at lunch time. 

Going back to catch up.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> no - I don't think that is it - it was on the page advertising the bug spray as a place where you could buy it. just curious. --- sam


I assumed you were talking about the ad but couldn't find it there- and still couldn't. Can you remember the context?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poor DD.....I wonder why the infection didn't show up before. Bless her heart and your's too. Did I understand that she will be in the hospital overnight or is that only if she has to go in for a clean out surgery. This is really becoming quite an ordeal for all of you not that it isn't an ordeal anyway....this just more so a mess. Praying for a quick cleansing and healing.



RookieRetiree said:


> That is almost the same pattern as I'm using for my DIL..very stretchy. I think you're on the right track. Your heel will work out fine...I used a 2" heel before doing the turn for DIL and that works to go over her long foot (size11). I'm sorry that I won't be able to send you the chart since I'm not going home tonight after all. The culture from the aspiration shows infection so her surgeon aspirated again and will do an overnight test and depending on results, Amy will go back for clean out surgery and IV antibiotic. Once I get her fed and to bed, I 'm going out to get some things for my unexpected overnight. I had to reschedule my Dr. and dentist. DH will come down with clothes and my meds if I need to stay longer.
> 
> Prayers for Marianne. I can't take morphine and many other pain meds so know how awful she's hurting. Gentle hugs.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Wonderful news! Could you PM me her address please as e-mail seems to have disappeared into the ether!


Clearly something in the UK ether- Purple was slightly annoyed with hers the other day as well because it wasn't working. Just keep it in your own ether and don't share it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a delightful party! The cake, the present, (adorable little b-day girl), swimming with the mermaid...everything....she will remember this forever!



jknappva said:


> Here are more pictures of the mermaid party. When y'all are bored, please tell me!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

His wife's family live there. She will have the same job she has now but do it remotely/computer. He does not have a job there yet. (This is Ben, the older son)



Pup lover said:


> Wow, hope they find some way to give her some relief!! Hope soon has a safe move, is he moving for a job? Winter will be a different experience for him


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> so how old do you need to be to get married with just your own approval. --- sam


18- the age at which we legally become adults


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for posting them Shirley. Bonnie your flowers are beautiful and the canola field is so bright and...well sunny....seeing it out the kitchen window would just make me feel cheery.


Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie has sent me a picture and I think she will send more and I am going to post them for her. I just love the first one. The Canola fields are such a perfect yellow when the plants are in full bloom. It brings back memories of our acreage as there were canola fields all around us. this is from her window.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tess sending you {{{gentle hugs}}}} that you will feel better soon.


Ms. Tess said:


> Awww I sure hope Wicket finds his way home soon. :'-(
> 
> Those socks are just amazing! What a beautiful job!
> 
> Loved the Mermaid party idea that will be a memory that lasts forever!
> 
> Hope everyone is on the mend and starting to feel better quick.
> 
> Sam, guess we will have to make sure to have lots of soft delicasies for you at the end of August. Hope it will be better after you have them removed. Teeth can be terrible things.
> 
> Glad to hear that Zoe is alright, just busy. I was worried about her.
> 
> Waiting to hear from Gagesmom to see how her orientation went today.
> 
> I have been achy and very sore for the last few days so haven't been on much. I hope this weather will settle down some so I can get back to normal. This bites!


----------



## Gweniepooh

She (Marianne) expects it(healing) to be quite awhile. She said when the other knee was done she was still having to use a cane 6 months later; very, very slow healer.


darowil said:


> Thats wonderful to hear. Now to see how quickly she repairs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Did you turn in your resignation at Pizza Delight? What was their reaction?


gagesmom said:


> Just after 8:45pm and I am FINALLY on the laptop. 8 hour orientation at Walmart and 3 hours at work tonight. Work 8 hours tomorrow and Wednesday both days 2-10pm.
> 
> I did get in a bit of knitting at lunch time.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> My sister's blog today was about her DH's great-niece's birthday party on Sat.
> Did you know mermaids were real?! Well, here's a picture of the beautiful mermaid that joined the niece and her sister to help her celebrate her birthday!
> Junek


What a lovely birthday party theme.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


Well done- they are looking good, lot of knitting in there.
To keep the heel stitches even or as the pattern says you can always add a sttich or two to keep the pattern even-however there is no reason why you can't work it on an even number either. Down the top of the foot does look good, though it would be much quicker for you to do stockinette (and if she will be wearing them in shoes all the itme the pattern won't show. Having said that I always pattern the foot as well when I do patterned socks. One of beauties of socks is that they are so flexible.


----------



## sassafras123

Betty, love your sock.
Love the mermaid party.
Marianne, speedy recovery wishes send your way.
Tess, healing energy sent your way.
Daralene, hugs sent your way. I am grateful you had delightful animal friends to help your troubled childhood.
Waterlogged an hour in the pool.


----------



## sassafras123

Rookie, prayers for DD and rest of family. Hoping for speedy recovery.


----------



## gagesmom

Birthday wishes to Tim, Aran and Chris, sorry they are later then the rest.

Prayers for Marianne. I am allergic to codeine so I know how it can be when you have meds that don't quite do the job.

Orientation went well today. Had a hard time sleeping last night but made it through the day. I am scheduled tomorrow and Wednesday at Walmart from 2pm to 10pm for more orientation.

I did give my resignation but neither of the owners were there when I got there this afternoon. So I left it on the desk, my co-worker this evening said she wasn't surprised, didn't blame me for quitting and said she will miss me. 

My feet are killing me and I am running on empty pretty much. Gage asked me to watch a movie with him, so I will. I will try to get on later.

Sorry to anyone I have forgotten to reply to.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> That is almost the same pattern as I'm using for my DIL..very stretchy. I think you're on the right track. Your heel will work out fine...I used a 2" heel before doing the turn for DIL and that works to go over her long foot (size11). I'm sorry that I won't be able to send you the chart since I'm not going home tonight after all. The culture from the aspiration shows infection so her surgeon aspirated again and will do an overnight test and depending on results, Amy will go back for clean out surgery and IV antibiotic. Once I get her fed and to bed, I 'm going out to get some things for my unexpected overnight. I had to reschedule my Dr. and dentist. DH will come down with clothes and my meds if I need to stay longer.
> 
> Prayers for Marianne. I can't take morphine and many other pain meds so know how awful she's hurting. Gentle hugs.


So by sending Amy to ER you are a few days ahead as otherwise the aspiration would have been today. You weren't busy enough already were you? At least now they should be able to start an appropriate treatment.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Love the canola fields-- saw them first about 30 yrs ago in England and fell in love with them.

The "birthday cards" were just lovely--quite creative.

Mellie, a movie with Gage sounds like just what you need. Enjoy your boy.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The not quite full moon, with an annulus caused by a not very nice temperature inversion fog.


Very pretty Julie.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear about Wicket. I hope by now you have some positive news. Big hugs to you. x


Sadly no, but we are wondering if he either someone picked him up and thought they would just keep him, or if someone came over the fence and took him. It is really strange that no one has seen him, we live in a very active area really. He is very shy of strangers so won't even go past one to come in the house, and will only let them pick him up if they corner him so he has no choice, so if they let him out in a yard, or in the house for that matter, they will have a difficult time getting their hands back on him, so hopefully I will get a call saying he's been found, please come get him. He is smart so I think he'll show up, I pray he'll show up. 
Thank you all. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Birthday wishes to Tim, Aran and Chris, sorry they are later then the rest.
> 
> Prayers for Marianne. I am allergic to codeine so I know how it can be when you have meds that don't quite do the job.
> 
> Orientation went well today. Had a hard time sleeping last night but made it through the day. I am scheduled tomorrow and Wednesday at Walmart from 2pm to 10pm for more orientation.
> 
> I did give my resignation but neither of the owners were there when I got there this afternoon. So I left it on the desk, my co-worker this evening said she wasn't surprised, didn't blame me for quitting and said she will miss me.
> 
> My feet are killing me and I am running on empty pretty much. Gage asked me to watch a movie with him, so I will. I will try to get on later.
> 
> Sorry to anyone I have forgotten to reply to.


Changing jobs is always hard, especially when you like the job you've left, but you have to do what you have to do. Hope you can relax watching a movie with Gage and sleep well tonight. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, prayers for DD and rest of family. Hoping for speedy recovery.


From me too.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! TO TIM (Joy's grandson)


Happy Birthday Tim!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> She (Marianne) expects it(healing) to be quite awhile. She said when the other knee was done she was still having to use a cane 6 months later; very, very slow healer.


Hugs and prayers for Marianne, hopefully she will recover much faster this time.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Here are more pictures of the mermaid party. When y'all are bored, please tell me!
> Junek


What a cool idea! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie has sent me a picture and I think she will send more and I am going to post them for her. I just love the first one. The Canola fields are such a perfect yellow when the plants are in full bloom. It brings back memories of our acreage as there were canola fields all around us. this is from her window.


So pretty, I've never seen Canola fields, such a beautiful yellow.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


Betty, those are beautiful, I love the pattern. I think you are doing just fine, Rookie has definitely got you going well. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Welcome to this new batch of newcomers to the Tea Party. We are so happy to have you join in the conversations regardless of the subject. 

Happy Birthday wishes to ARAN and KATHLEENDORIS!! May your days be filled all the best of life and friends.

WI Joy--I'm still here if you need a listening ear or a shoulder to lean on. Expecting a full recovery for you.

Thanks to all of you for the sweet good wishes for Tim's birthday today. He was so excited about the gathering to celebrate his ''special'' day.

Bless you all for your care in including him in your thoughts and good wishes. I do wish that you all could know him as I do.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> My sister's blog today was about her DH's great-niece's birthday party on Sat.
> Did you know mermaids were real?! Well, here's a picture of the beautiful mermaid that joined the niece and her sister to help her celebrate her birthday!
> Junek


Wow, that is awesome idea for a little girl birthday! I know a couple little girls that would love that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> so sorry about wicket poledra - will continue whistling so he comes home real quick. --- sam


 Thanks Sam, he comes best to a good whistle.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> It almost seems like it is never just with our approval anymore. I know in Germany & France you get married first at the town hall and then you can have your own wedding.
> 
> Think here we have to have some sort of approval with blood tests, etc. Hmmmmm Maybe somebody else knows who has a wedding going on in the family.


DH and I didn't have to have any blood tests, so I think that part has changed. You would think that if you want to have your own wedding you could, I guess the countries want their cut of the money for marriage too. :thumbdown:


----------



## gagesmom

Poledra- I am hoping that Wicket comes home soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor DD.....I wonder why the infection didn't show up before. Bless her heart and your's too. Did I understand that she will be in the hospital overnight or is that only if she has to go in for a clean out surgery. This is really becoming quite an ordeal for all of you not that it isn't an ordeal anyway....this just more so a mess. Praying for a quick cleansing and healing.


They took two tests while up by us in the ER. One with immediate results and one that was a culture test and Dr called DD our way down here. surgeon did another aspiration and I could see it was redder (bloody) than the fluid taken on Saturday. Dr and I exchanged looks that said it all. Another culture test with results sometime tomorrow..but, I'm anticipating something needing to happen by late tomorrow. So we 'll be prepared by taking her off the aspirin prescribed as blood thinners and nothing to eat after 6:00 am. If she's going to be in for more than a full day, then DH will bring my meds and clothes down and then switch places if my tooth continues to flare up from time to time. Just in a holding pattern right now.


----------



## nittergma

My goodness Birthdays and new ones joining us! Wonderful! Happy Birthday to aron Kathleendoris, and Tim, and anyone who has had a recent birthday, may they be the best ever!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Tess and Purl: I failed to mention my prayers and hugs going out to you.


----------



## nittergma

Rookie, I'm sorry you and your daughter are having such a rough time with this. It must be very frustrating and cause a lot of concern for you. You are in my prayers for sure.


RookieRetiree said:


> They took two tests while up by us in the ER. One with immediate results and one that was a culture test and Dr called DD our way down here. surgeon did another aspiration and I could see it was redder (bloody) than the fluid taken on Saturday. Dr and I exchanged looks that said it all. Another culture test with results sometime tomorrow..but, I'm anticipating something needing to happen by late tomorrow. So we 'll be prepared by taking her off the aspirin prescribed as blood thinners and nothing to eat after 6:00 am. If she's going to be in for more than a full day, then DH will bring my meds and clothes down and then switch places if my tooth continues to flare up from time to time. Just in a holding pattern right now.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, thanks for posting my pictures. You latest wall hangings are beautiful, you have so many, it's amazing.
Rookie, I hope they get the infection in your daughters knee under control quickly.
Tess, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## nittergma

I do hope you find him soon!


Poledra65 said:


> Thanks Sam, he comes best to a good whistle.


----------



## nittergma

I hope they're able to get her pain under control, and she heals quicker than normal for her.


Gweniepooh said:


> She (Marianne) expects it(healing) to be quite awhile. She said when the other knee was done she was still having to use a cane 6 months later; very, very slow healer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, thanks for posting my pictures. You latest wall hangings are beautiful, you have so many, it's amazing.
> Rookie, I hope they get the infection in your daughters knee under control quickly.
> Tess, hope you're feeling better soon.


Bonnie. Love your photos. I've never see canola fields..beautiful and you have quite the green thumb. ( hope that means "good gardener" everywhere)!


----------



## iamsam

darowil - go here - scroll to bottom of sign - it has the little sitck man on one side. --- sam

http://www.bushman-repellent.com/where-to-buy-bushman-stockist.html



darowil said:


> I assumed you were talking about the ad but couldn't find it there- and still couldn't. Can you remember the context?


----------



## iamsam

sending all of you tons of healing energy - what did the redder fluid mean - and what do you think they will be doing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> They took two tests while up by us in the ER. One with immediate results and one that was a culture test and Dr called DD our way down here. surgeon did another aspiration and I could see it was redder (bloody) than the fluid taken on Saturday. Dr and I exchanged looks that said it all. Another culture test with results sometime tomorrow..but, I'm anticipating something needing to happen by late tomorrow. So we 'll be prepared by taking her off the aspirin prescribed as blood thinners and nothing to eat after 6:00 am. If she's going to be in for more than a full day, then DH will bring my meds and clothes down and then switch places if my tooth continues to flare up from time to time. Just in a holding pattern right now.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all, been busy so have not kept up. Energy going out to those who need help, healing or patience when dealing with others.

Had a medical adventure today. Have been on long waiting list at one public hospital for endoscopy. Another hospital picked up the referral when new financial year released extra funds. Got a call yesterday, vacancy today, come on in. Yeah!!! Way faster than expected. Went in, was first in (Yeah me), second released due to pick up having his own appointment nearby. Good results for most part, need to wait for biopsy results on some pollyps that were found and remove. So now home again, resting and waiting for anasethics to wear off. Not allowed to do a thing (other than make myself coffee and some crocheting).

Going through waves of sleepiness and awakeness. Waiting for DM to get home so can give her the report from today. Hopefully, this will calm her somewhat. It was sprung on her, like it was on me, yesterday, but all I heard was worst possible outcomes then. Of course, DM thinks that I am not allowed any privacy to deal with issues, so while I was trying to calm my nerves about what was to happen today, I was also dealing with some hysteria from DM. I personally prefer her to be told after procedures have occurred to avoid just that behaviour. I mean, I was the one going through it, why did she try and make it about her only, because I was trying to keep calm about something I had not experienced before, so hadn't told her as soon as she walked in the door. To her, this meant I didn't care about how she felt. No support from her as a result.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> darowil - go here - scroll to bottom of sign - it has the little sitck man on one side. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bushman-repellent.com/where-to-buy-bushman-stockist.html


Wonder if I am taken to a different web site from the same address. I can not find any stick man either! Of course I could be going blind (I managed to get both i and o and spell check wanted to change it to blond! a politically incorrect spellcheck clearly.)


----------



## Gweniepooh

*NOTICE* Since there are several folks I KNOW want to attend the KAP but life is in turmoil right now the deadline to send in your reservation form and sign up for t-shirts is extended to July 21st. I don't want to add more stress to our dear KTPers that need just a little more time for life to settle down.

*Extention of KAP registration until JULY 31st and to sign up for t-shirts.* May peace, calmness, comfort, & healing descend on those in need.

{{{{{{{{{{LOTS of HUGS}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie...I pray the diagnosis of the fluid will not be what you are fearing. Hugs and prayers.

Busyworkerbee...So sorry you are going through tests, polyps, and waiting. Hope everything turns out for the best. Thinking of you dear. May your mother calm down. It is so hard to be objective when you are a mother.

Marianne...This is for you. Hope you can get the pain under control and start healing. It is harder to heal when you hurt so badly. Thinking of ou and missing you so.

Sassafras...Thank you so much. I look at what happened to me as a child as something that gives me love and compassion for others and especially for those who go through the same thing. We are not victims and if we feel like we are we do not have to remain so. 

Guess I am going to bed. DH turned off the light. LOL
Hugs All.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> They took two tests while up by us in the ER. One with immediate results and one that was a culture test and Dr called DD our way down here. surgeon did another aspiration and I could see it was redder (bloody) than the fluid taken on Saturday. Dr and I exchanged looks that said it all. Another culture test with results sometime tomorrow..but, I'm anticipating something needing to happen by late tomorrow. So we 'll be prepared by taking her off the aspirin prescribed as blood thinners and nothing to eat after 6:00 am. If she's going to be in for more than a full day, then DH will bring my meds and clothes down and then switch places if my tooth continues to flare up from time to time. Just in a holding pattern right now.


This all sounds very worrying Rookie. Prayers for DD.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been busy so have not kept up. Energy going out to those who need help, healing or patience when dealing with others.
> 
> Had a medical adventure today. Have been on long waiting list at one public hospital for endoscopy. Another hospital picked up the referral when new financial year released extra funds. Got a call yesterday, vacancy today, come on in. Yeah!!! Way faster than expected. Went in, was first in (Yeah me), second released due to pick up having his own appointment nearby. Good results for most part, need to wait for biopsy results on some pollyps that were found and remove. So now home again, resting and waiting for anasethics to wear off. Not allowed to do a thing (other than make myself coffee and some crocheting).
> 
> Going through waves of sleepiness and awakeness. Waiting for DM to get home so can give her the report from today. Hopefully, this will calm her somewhat. It was sprung on her, like it was on me, yesterday, but all I heard was worst possible outcomes then. Of course, DM thinks that I am not allowed any privacy to deal with issues, so while I was trying to calm my nerves about what was to happen today, I was also dealing with some hysteria from DM. I personally prefer her to be told after procedures have occurred to avoid just that behaviour. I mean, I was the one going through it, why did she try and make it about her only, because I was trying to keep calm about something I had not experienced before, so hadn't told her as soon as she walked in the door. To her, this meant I didn't care about how she felt. No support from her as a result.


It's good when things happen quicker thn expected- even though it may mean majoor changes to plans in some cases. And good that it looks like all is OK.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been busy so have not kept up. Energy going out to those who need help, healing or patience when dealing with others.
> 
> Had a medical adventure today. Have been on long waiting list at one public hospital for endoscopy. Another hospital picked up the referral when new financial year released extra funds. Got a call yesterday, vacancy today, come on in. Yeah!!! Way faster than expected. Went in, was first in (Yeah me), second released due to pick up having his own appointment nearby. Good results for most part, need to wait for biopsy results on some pollyps that were found and remove. So now home again, resting and waiting for anasethics to wear off. Not allowed to do a thing (other than make myself coffee and some crocheting).
> 
> Going through waves of sleepiness and awakeness. Waiting for DM to get home so can give her the report from today. Hopefully, this will calm her somewhat. It was sprung on her, like it was on me, yesterday, but all I heard was worst possible outcomes then. Of course, DM thinks that I am not allowed any privacy to deal with issues, so while I was trying to calm my nerves about what was to happen today, I was also dealing with some hysteria from DM. I personally prefer her to be told after procedures have occurred to avoid just that behaviour. I mean, I was the one going through it, why did she try and make it about her only, because I was trying to keep calm about something I had not experienced before, so hadn't told her as soon as she walked in the door. To her, this meant I didn't care about how she felt. No support from her as a result.


You have to have the patience of the proverbial saint, I suspect- hopefully all is OK with the results, which of course you will not yet have. Hope it has been a good, busy.


----------



## iamsam

you know those nights when you can't sleep and you want something to eat but you aren't quite sure what - you might use this recipe - and invite me. --- sam --- and after you eat it you will sleep so much better.

Roasted Pears with Almonds, Cranberries and White Chocolate Drizzle Recipe

Roasted Pears:
¾ cup firmly packed brown sugar
2 teaspoons mccormick gourmet collection cinnamon Saigon
1 teaspoon mccormick gourmet collection nutmeg ground
¼ teaspoon mccormick gourmet collection cloves ground
4 firm pears such as cosc or Anjou  halved and cored
¼ cup (1/2 stick) butter melted

White Chocolate Drizzle:
1/3 cup heavy cream
4 ounces white aking chocolate coarsely chopped
½ cup sliced almonds toasted
½ cup dried cranberries coarsely chopoped

Directions

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Mix sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and cloves in small bowl.

Place pear halves, cut-side up, in 13x9-inch baking dish sprayed with no stick cooking spray.

Drizzle with melted butter. Sprinkle with brown sugar mixture.

Bake 30 minutes or until pears are tender, spooning brown sugar mixture over pears halfway through baking. Cool slightly.

Bring cream just to boil in small saucepan on medium heat. Remove from heat. Add white chocolate; stir until chocolate is melted and sauce is smooth.

To serve, place a pear half on each of 8 dessert plates. Stir brown sugar mixture in baking dish. Spoon over pear halves. Sprinkle with almonds and cranberries. Drizzle generously with white chocolate sauce. Serve immediately.

amount per serving - Calories: 381 - Sodium: 65mg - Fat: 17g - Carbohydrates: 54g - Cholesterol: 32mg Protein: 3g - Fiber: 5g
http://www.mccormick.com/Gourmet/Recipes/Dessert/Roasted-Pears-with-Almonds-Cranberries-and-White-Chocolate-Drizzle


----------



## iamsam

time for your own place if you can afford it. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been busy so have not kept up. Energy going out to those who need help, healing or patience when dealing with others.
> 
> Had a medical adventure today. Have been on long waiting list at one public hospital for endoscopy. Another hospital picked up the referral when new financial year released extra funds. Got a call yesterday, vacancy today, come on in. Yeah!!! Way faster than expected. Went in, was first in (Yeah me), second released due to pick up having his own appointment nearby. Good results for most part, need to wait for biopsy results on some pollyps that were found and remove. So now home again, resting and waiting for anasethics to wear off. Not allowed to do a thing (other than make myself coffee and some crocheting).
> 
> Going through waves of sleepiness and awakeness. Waiting for DM to get home so can give her the report from today. Hopefully, this will calm her somewhat. It was sprung on her, like it was on me, yesterday, but all I heard was worst possible outcomes then. Of course, DM thinks that I am not allowed any privacy to deal with issues, so while I was trying to calm my nerves about what was to happen today, I was also dealing with some hysteria from DM. I personally prefer her to be told after procedures have occurred to avoid just that behaviour. I mean, I was the one going through it, why did she try and make it about her only, because I was trying to keep calm about something I had not experienced before, so hadn't told her as soon as she walked in the door. To her, this meant I didn't care about how she felt. No support from her as a result.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> you know those nights when you can't sleep and you want something to eat but you aren't quite sure what - you might use this recipe - and invite me. --- sam --- and after you eat it you will sleep so much better.
> 
> [


Sounds delicious but I have to disagree, if you are there as well I think we would all be too busy talking to sleep


----------



## iamsam

that's alright darowil - I do realize though that I would need to order it from Australia - not sold in the states. and we have deet which works - will also try the dryer sheets - the black flies can get pretty bad when I mow. --- sam



darowil said:


> Wonder if I am taken to a different web site from the same address. I can not find any stick man either! Of course I could be going blind (I managed to get both i and o and spell check wanted to change it to blond! a politically incorrect spellcheck clearly.)


----------



## iamsam

no doubt - wouldn't that be a unique reason to staying up late. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sounds delicious but I have to disagree, if you are there as well I think we would all be too busy talking to sleep


----------



## iamsam

I think it is bedtime for me - see you in the morning or sometime tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## darowil

Just spoken to Busyworkerbee- she's sounding sleepy but fine. We have decided on a hotle for the Downunder KAP which I am about to book- same weekend as the NOrthern hemisphere one. Not quite the same size as there are not as many of us!


----------



## Ms. Tess

Thank you all for the get better wishes, good thoughts and healing prayers. I am feeling better now than I was earlier. I hope that carries on through tomorrow as I need to get the yard mowed. If I don't then I am looking for a Sheep on wednesday. Two sided benefits...it can live on the grass and I can get the wool!! lmao Just kidding, I don't think they would appreciate my sense of humor in the middle of the city. =(
Greetings to all the new people I'm seeing post here on the Tea Party. It's the greatest place on KP and Sam is our Host with the Most! This is the most wonderful place with the best people and I hope you enjoy and that we will see you here often. =)

I hope that everyone's troubles are in the hands of God and that he will make things right for everyone here. You are all such special people and I pray that things will all work out for you. I am also sending out healing prayers and energy to all that have health issues and hoping for your quick recoveries. It can take the fun right out of a day when you don't feel well and I hope that you all have a wonderful day tomorrow.

C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]

Fresh coffee and tea for everyone as they wake up and greet the day. =)

Much Love
Tess =)


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for posting them Shirley. Bonnie your flowers are beautiful and the canola field is so bright and...well sunny....seeing it out the kitchen window would just make me feel cheery.


Would make my nose drip and eyes and throat itch  :thumbdown:..... The farmers in Fife plant lots of rapeseed here and whilst it is in flower Fife suffers


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Would make my nose drip and eyes and throat itch  :thumbdown:..... The farmers in Fife plant lots of rapeseed here and whilst it is in flower Fife suffers


Rapeseed=Canola- sorry it has such a drastic effect on you!


----------



## Lurker 2

I see Ms Tess has her Birthday today, the 15th (we are almost at the end of Tuesday!) 

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear Tess!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


They look great Betty and what a lot of work! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> I see Ms Tess has her Birthday today, the 15th (we are almost at the end of Tuesday!)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday Dear Tess!
> Happy Birthday to you!


from me too Ms Tess x


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> sending all of you tons of healing energy - what did the redder fluid mean - and what do you think they will be doing. --- sam


Sam, the fluid taken out of the knee on Sat was yellowish and this time it was bloody looking indicating infection or bigger issue of the pseudo gout. I suspect that they'll have to go in with arthroscopic tools to fully flush and clean out any foreign matter and then get her on strong IV antibiotics. I expect they'll keep her in for a couple of days to see if that area fills up with fluid again or not and keep a keen watch on her blood count levels.


----------



## RookieRetiree

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been busy so have not kept up. Energy going out to those who need help, healing or patience when dealing with others.
> 
> Had a medical adventure today. Have been on long waiting list at one public hospital for endoscopy. Another hospital picked up the referral when new financial year released extra funds. Got a call yesterday, vacancy today, come on in. Yeah!!! Way faster than expected. Went in, was first in (Yeah me), second released due to pick up having his own appointment nearby. Good results for most part, need to wait for biopsy results on some pollyps that were found and remove. So now home again, resting and waiting for anasethics to wear off. Not allowed to do a thing (other than make myself coffee and some crocheting).
> 
> Going through waves of sleepiness and awakeness. Waiting for DM to get home so can give her the report from today. Hopefully, this will calm her somewhat. It was sprung on her, like it was on me, yesterday, but all I heard was worst possible outcomes then. Of course, DM thinks that I am not allowed any privacy to deal with issues, so while I was trying to calm my nerves about what was to happen today, I was also dealing with some hysteria from DM. I personally prefer her to be told after procedures have occurred to avoid just that behaviour. I mean, I was the one going through it, why did she try and make it about her only, because I was trying to keep calm about something I had not experienced before, so hadn't told her as soon as she walked in the door. To her, this meant I didn't care about how she felt. No support from her as a result.[/quote
> 
> Oh my. Hope it all works out for you both in test results and DM calming down. Procedure must be done differently there...here there is a day of prep and a twilight anesthetic that wears off quickly.


----------



## angelam

Bulldog said:


> I pray you will forgive me, dear sisters, I have only made it to page 12, so have lot of catching up to do. I did see where Marianne had come through the surgery but was in a lot of pain. So good they are gonna keep her knocked out for the evening and glad Alexander is coming to see his Mom.
> I had a lot of dental work today. Dr pulled a tooth, filled a tooth and did the prep for my bridge. They got my crown in but my Dr said she was not pleased with it so she is having them make another one. Soup for me today. Not feeling too good.
> I know you are sick of me talking about Allyson's socks, but I have never done socks so long and with a pattern. Jeanette (Rookie) has been an angel is guiding me. I was not sure about putting the pattern down the instep but Jeanette recommended it, so that is what I will do. I cannot divide my stitches (76) evenly in order for the pattern to work out. I have 39 on one needle and 37 on the other. The 37 will be my heel. I have no idea if odd sts are gonna throw it off.
> Anyhow,,,,,here is where I am. They look so small but do stretch. I am just holding my breath here.
> Any and all advice or critique will be appreciated...Now back to catching up!


Bulldog, those socks are looking great. You have the patience of a saint! Take your time and I'm sure when they are finished you will feel sooooo satisfied! I have yet to tackle making socks at all, never mind two at once. Keep up the good work!


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> That is almost the same pattern as I'm using for my DIL..very stretchy. I think you're on the right track. Your heel will work out fine...I used a 2" heel before doing the turn for DIL and that works to go over her long foot (size11). I'm sorry that I won't be able to send you the chart since I'm not going home tonight after all. The culture from the aspiration shows infection so her surgeon aspirated again and will do an overnight test and depending on results, Amy will go back for clean out surgery and IV antibiotic. Once I get her fed and to bed, I 'm going out to get some things for my unexpected overnight. I had to reschedule my Dr. and dentist. DH will come down with clothes and my meds if I need to stay longer.
> 
> Prayers for Marianne. I can't take morphine and many other pain meds so know how awful she's hurting. Gentle hugs.


So sorry to hear about DDs infection. I hope clean up surgery and IV antibiotics will sort it out. What a pain having to re schedule your own appointments. Life's not running smoothly for you at the moment is it? Hope it all starts to get better very soon. Love and hugs. x


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Here are more pictures of the mermaid party. When y'all are bored, please tell me!
> Junek


What a lovely party that little girl had. Someone showed great imagination with the cupcakes. I love the mermaids "chariot"!


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie has sent me a picture and I think she will send more and I am going to post them for her. I just love the first one. The Canola fields are such a perfect yellow when the plants are in full bloom. It brings back memories of our acreage as there were canola fields all around us. this is from her window.


Lovely pictures Bonnie, especially the view from your kitchen. Do you get much work done?? Pretty delphiniums too, all your hard work in the garden is paying off. You have so much space around you - how far away is your nearest neighbour?


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I see Ms Tess has her Birthday today, the 15th (we are almost at the end of Tuesday!)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday Dear Tess!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy birthday Ms Tess. Hope it's the best ever!!


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Happy birthday Ms Tess. Hope it's the best ever!!


From me too!


----------



## KateB

Just been down to the seafront to see the Queen's Baton for the Commonwealth Games passing through the town. One of the bearers was an ex pupil of mine called Zoe who has cerebral palsy and she was accompanied by her helper-dog Remus who was given to Zoe by the charity Canine Partners. There was a really good turn out to see the Baton go through the town and now it's gone on the ferry to Millport before returning later and heading on to the next town....the sun even managed to shine too! As you can see the bearers and the volunteers have been given much nicer looking outfits than the poor athletes! :lol: :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> From me too!


Happy birthday, Tess. Hope it is a good day for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> Just been down to the seafront to see the Queen's Baton for the Commonwealth Games passing through the town. One of the bearers was an ex pupil of mine called Zoe who has cerebral palsy and she was accompanied by her helper-dog Remus who was given to Zoe by the charity Canine Partners. There was a really good turn out to see the Baton go through the town and now it's gone on the ferry to Millport before returning later and heading on to the next town....the sun even managed to shine too!


Great honor for her.
Glad there was a great turn out.


----------



## KateB

Just saw that this happened at yesterday's Baton Run!

"All you need is love.....
Love was in the air during yesterday's relay as one of the baton bearers passed another precious object to the next runner. An engagement ring!
David McSkimming proposed to partner and fellow relay runner Susan Kirkpatrick as he passed her the baton in Greenock.
He presented her with a ring and Susan said yes."


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Just been down to the seafront to see the Queen's Baton for the Commonwealth Games passing through the town. One of the bearers was an ex pupil of mine called Zoe who has cerebral palsy and she was accompanied by her helper-dog Remus who was given to Zoe by the charity Canine Partners. There was a really good turn out to see the Baton go through the town and now it's gone on the ferry to Millport before returning later and heading on to the next town....the sun even managed to shine too! As you can see the bearers and the volunteers have been given much nicer looking outfits than the poor athletes! :lol: :roll:


Great picture Kate. Nice to see the Baton so close to home. When the Olympic torch was travelling around the UK it passed the end of my road. I've never seen so many people in my neighbourhood! My DD#2 and her family have tickets for some of the events in Glasgow so will be heading up your way very soon. They plan to spend a week in Glasgow and then the rest of the holiday walking the West Highland Way. (I'll be at home in charge of dogs and chickens)!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB-- TY for the pix of Queen's Baton--what a lovely honor for Zoe. And the engagement will be remembered by many folks! Charming. (and the uniforms are MUCH better, just no comparison)

Ms Tess-- Happy b-day and many more.

Rookie-- hoping things get much better very fast for DD.

I'm off to start watering, then morning walk. We've got a cool morning, hooray!


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Late Birthday Tim!!* I hope you had a wonderful day and I hope you have a happy year. Your friend Shirley

ps. I hope you like the little chickadees. I searched for this picture as I wanted to dedicate it to you.


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday Ms.Tess! I wish you a great birthday and a wonderful year ahead! Enjoy your card. Nice to see another Western Canadian on the Tea Party.

I thought you might enjoy this one!

(hand dyed fabric) Applique, thread painting. Original


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie has sent me a picture and I think she will send more and I am going to post them for her. I just love the first one. The Canola fields are such a perfect yellow when the plants are in full bloom. It brings back memories of our acreage as there were canola fields all around us. this is from her window.


thanks for posting these, Shirley!! 
Bonnie, your flowers are lovely. I've never seen canola growing before! It reminds me of the daffodil fields in a county near me when they're all blooming in the spring.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> JHappy Birthdays Chris and Aran!
> 
> I hope each of you have a wonderful day and a productive and happy year. Shirley


Beautiful as always, Shirley.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> busyworkerbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, been busy so have not kept up. Energy going out to those who need help, healing or patience when dealing with others.
> 
> Had a medical adventure today. Have been on long waiting list at one public hospital for endoscopy. Another hospital picked up the referral when new financial year released extra funds. Got a call yesterday, vacancy today, come on in. Yeah!!! Way faster than expected. Went in, was first in (Yeah me), second released due to pick up having his own appointment nearby. Good results for most part, need to wait for biopsy results on some pollyps that were found and remove. So now home again, resting and waiting for anasethics to wear off. Not allowed to do a thing (other than make myself coffee and some crocheting).
> 
> Going through waves of sleepiness and awakeness. Waiting for DM to get home so can give her the report from today. Hopefully, this will calm her somewhat. It was sprung on her, like it was on me, yesterday, but all I heard was worst possible outcomes then. Of course, DM thinks that I am not allowed any privacy to deal with issues, so while I was trying to calm my nerves about what was to happen today, I was also dealing with some hysteria from DM. I personally prefer her to be told after procedures have occurred to avoid just that behaviour. I mean, I was the one going through it, why did she try and make it about her only, because I was trying to keep calm about something I had not experienced before, so hadn't told her as soon as she walked in the door. To her, this meant I didn't care about how she felt. No support from her as a result.[/quote
> 
> Oh my. Hope it all works out for you both in test results and DM calming down. Procedure must be done differently there...here there is a day of prep and a twilight anesthetic that wears off quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> The colonoscopy is something different? I had a two day prep. When I read it I thought it might be an upper GI. I will check it out. Still early in the morning here. Heading out to have a 'discussion' with a surgeon for Pat so keep the Prayer warriors working for us. I am really concerned about what he will tell us. I will let you all know when we get home. S
> 
> I just searched it - one is for the Upper Gastrointestinal (Upper GI) and the other is for the lower GI (bowel). I have had both in the past year. I didn't realise that polyps could be found with the upper GI. It appeared to be two different procedures. Then another seemed to say that the endoscopy covered both??
> 
> Flytn need your clarification!! thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> What a delightful party! The cake, the present, (adorable little b-day girl), swimming with the mermaid...everything....she will remember this forever!


It looks like a great party. I'll have to ask my sister how they found out about the visiting mermaid. Not something you see everyday. But a great idea for little girls' parties.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Just spoken to Busyworkerbee- she's sounding sleepy but fine. We have decided on a hotle for the Downunder KAP which I am about to book- same weekend as the NOrthern hemisphere one. Not quite the same size as there are not as many of us!


Where in Oz? I wish I could come to that one too.

We in Canada are so spread out (as are you) that I don't think it would work here. Oh well, I wll be thinking of you all.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I see Ms Tess has her Birthday today, the 15th (we are almost at the end of Tuesday!)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday Dear Tess!
> Happy Birthday to you!


A very happy birthday, dearest Tess!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Just been down to the seafront to see the Queen's Baton for the Commonwealth Games passing through the town. One of the bearers was an ex pupil of mine called Zoe who has cerebral palsy and she was accompanied by her helper-dog Remus who was given to Zoe by the charity Canine Partners. There was a really good turn out to see the Baton go through the town and now it's gone on the ferry to Millport before returning later and heading on to the next town....the sun even managed to shine too! As you can see the bearers and the volunteers have been given much nicer looking outfits than the poor athletes! :lol: :roll:


How wonderful for Zoe and Remus!! It looks like they have a lot of support from the crowd!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Ms.Tess! I wish you a great birthday and a wonderful year ahead! Enjoy your card. Nice to see another Western Canadian on the Tea Party.
> 
> I thought you might enjoy this one!
> 
> (hand dyed fabric) Applique, thread painting. Original


Thank you, Shirley, for sharing your beautiful art with
all of us.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Just saw that this happened at yesterday's Baton Run!
> 
> "All you need is love.....
> Love was in the air during yesterday's relay as one of the baton bearers passed another precious object to the next runner. An engagement ring!
> David McSkimming proposed to partner and fellow relay runner Susan Kirkpatrick as he passed her the baton in Greenock.
> He presented her with a ring and Susan said yes."


A proposal that will never be forgotten! How great.
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

Rookie---Hope your daughters situation improves quickly and that you can get to your own appointments. I had two knee surgeries (one on each knee) when I was in high school. I remember the issues with pain medicine and constipation. I was kept in the hospital longer (this was a long time ago) and that may have been a good thing. Sometimes I think patients are released too quickly these days.
BonnieYour flowers are beautiful. I love delphiniumssuch beautiful colorsbut have never had much luck growing them here. I may be inspired to try again. I just bought a beautiful peach-colored day lily to replace a small bush which didnt make it through last winter. Thought I would try something different.
KateGreat pictures. Your former pupil has such a joyful expressionso glad she had this experience. The engagement shot was wonderful too.
PoledraI am praying for Wickets return. I know it is hard to wait and worry.
Hoping everyone in the northern hemisphere is having some nice summer weather to enjoy and that those down under are not too cold.
Know I forgot to mention some I wanted to respond to, but sending good wishes to all especially those with health issues.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just heard from surgical nurse to go to Memorial Hop.for them to prep DD for arthroscopic surgery at 3:00. Results aren't back yet but Dr. wants to flush out that area ASAP so is getting everything set up. Lab will test to see what kind of bacteria and what it's sensitive to so that they get her on the strongest most effective antibiotic possible. I'm praying it's going to all work out well.

Shirley, praying for good news on Pat's test and for all in need..thinking of so many of us in the midst of life's downs. Miss you caren and loved that last cup of coffee and Sam, hope your dental work goes as painlessly as possible.

Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Just been down to the seafront to see the Queen's Baton for the Commonwealth Games passing through the town. One of the bearers was an ex pupil of mine called Zoe who has cerebral palsy and she was accompanied by her helper-dog Remus who was given to Zoe by the charity Canine Partners. There was a really good turn out to see the Baton go through the town and now it's gone on the ferry to Millport before returning later and heading on to the next town....the sun even managed to shine too! As you can see the bearers and the volunteers have been given much nicer looking outfits than the poor athletes! :lol: :roll:


That is a great photo!! I am glad you posted it.


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthday, Tess. Hope it is a good day for you.


And happy birthday from me. Your posts always make me laugh.

Rookie, I hope you are more comfortable soon.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Poledra- I am hoping that Wicket comes home soon.


Thank you Melody, it's appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> They took two tests while up by us in the ER. One with immediate results and one that was a culture test and Dr called DD our way down here. surgeon did another aspiration and I could see it was redder (bloody) than the fluid taken on Saturday. Dr and I exchanged looks that said it all. Another culture test with results sometime tomorrow..but, I'm anticipating something needing to happen by late tomorrow. So we 'll be prepared by taking her off the aspirin prescribed as blood thinners and nothing to eat after 6:00 am. If she's going to be in for more than a full day, then DH will bring my meds and clothes down and then switch places if my tooth continues to flare up from time to time. Just in a holding pattern right now.


Ooh, I sure hope that they can get it all under control quickly and with as little trauma as possible. Prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is going to be so much fun I'm sure. Will you be able to Skype during it?


darowil said:


> Just spoken to Busyworkerbee- she's sounding sleepy but fine. We have decided on a hotle for the Downunder KAP which I am about to book- same weekend as the NOrthern hemisphere one. Not quite the same size as there are not as many of us!


----------



## Normaedern

Shirley, prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And a very Happy Birthday to you Ms. Tess! ...may you have many more wonderful days!


----------



## nittergma

Sending more gentle hugs to Marianne and Amy for pain relief and speedy healing!


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, been busy so have not kept up. Energy going out to those who need help, healing or patience when dealing with others.
> 
> Had a medical adventure today. Have been on long waiting list at one public hospital for endoscopy. Another hospital picked up the referral when new financial year released extra funds. Got a call yesterday, vacancy today, come on in. Yeah!!! Way faster than expected. Went in, was first in (Yeah me), second released due to pick up having his own appointment nearby. Good results for most part, need to wait for biopsy results on some pollyps that were found and remove. So now home again, resting and waiting for anasethics to wear off. Not allowed to do a thing (other than make myself coffee and some crocheting).
> 
> Going through waves of sleepiness and awakeness. Waiting for DM to get home so can give her the report from today. Hopefully, this will calm her somewhat. It was sprung on her, like it was on me, yesterday, but all I heard was worst possible outcomes then. Of course, DM thinks that I am not allowed any privacy to deal with issues, so while I was trying to calm my nerves about what was to happen today, I was also dealing with some hysteria from DM. I personally prefer her to be told after procedures have occurred to avoid just that behaviour. I mean, I was the one going through it, why did she try and make it about her only, because I was trying to keep calm about something I had not experienced before, so hadn't told her as soon as she walked in the door. To her, this meant I didn't care about how she felt. No support from her as a result.


Oh dear, well, I am glad that the procedure came sooner than expected, and so far good results and all. You can't reason with an unreasonable person, I have a sister in law like that, it does make things a bit more stressful on you but there is really no changing them to see things from a different point of view, believe me, I tried. Hugs and we are here whenever you need us.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto


Kansas g-ma said:


> KateB-- TY for the pix of Queen's Baton--what a lovely honor for Zoe. And the engagement will be remembered by many folks! Charming. (and the uniforms are MUCH better, just no comparison)
> 
> Ms Tess-- Happy b-day and many more.
> 
> Rookie-- hoping things get much better very fast for DD.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> *NOTICE* Since there are several folks I KNOW want to attend the KAP but life is in turmoil right now the deadline to send in your reservation form and sign up for t-shirts is extended to July 21st. I don't want to add more stress to our dear KTPers that need just a little more time for life to settle down.
> 
> *Extention of KAP registration until JULY 31st and to sign up for t-shirts.* May peace, calmness, comfort, & healing descend on those in need.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{LOTS of HUGS}}}}}}}}


Bless you!!! And giant HUGS back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Shirley. As always, your artwork brightens my day.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Just spoken to Busyworkerbee- she's sounding sleepy but fine. We have decided on a hotle for the Downunder KAP which I am about to book- same weekend as the NOrthern hemisphere one. Not quite the same size as there are not as many of us!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will be praying during surgery. Glad they are being cautious and just going ahead with it and searching for the best antibiotic.



RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from surgical nurse to go to Memorial Hop.for them to preprep DD for surgery at 3:00. Results aren't back yet but he wants to flush out that area ASAP so is getting everything set up. Lab will test to see what kind of bacteria and what it's sensitive to so that they get her on the strongest most effective antibiotic possible. I'm praying it's going to all work out well.
> 
> Shirley, praying for good news on Pat's test and for all in need..thinking of so many of us in the midst of life's downs. Miss you caren and loved that last cup of coffee and Sam, hope your dental work goes as painlessly as possible.


----------



## Poledra65

Ms. Tess said:


> Thank you all for the get better wishes, good thoughts and healing prayers. I am feeling better now than I was earlier. I hope that carries on through tomorrow as I need to get the yard mowed. If I don't then I am looking for a Sheep on wednesday. Two sided benefits...it can live on the grass and I can get the wool!! lmao Just kidding, I don't think they would appreciate my sense of humor in the middle of the city. =(
> Greetings to all the new people I'm seeing post here on the Tea Party. It's the greatest place on KP and Sam is our Host with the Most! This is the most wonderful place with the best people and I hope you enjoy and that we will see you here often. =)
> 
> I hope that everyone's troubles are in the hands of God and that he will make things right for everyone here. You are all such special people and I pray that things will all work out for you. I am also sending out healing prayers and energy to all that have health issues and hoping for your quick recoveries. It can take the fun right out of a day when you don't feel well and I hope that you all have a wonderful day tomorrow.
> 
> C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]
> 
> Fresh coffee and tea for everyone as they wake up and greet the day. =)
> 
> Much Love
> Tess =)


Good morning, thank you, I'll have a cup with you.  
Have a great day Tess, hope you continue to feel more like yourself. I have to go feed all the plants and the lawn, and do the weeding with the weeder today, so I'll be with you out there, just different location.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I see Ms Tess has her Birthday today, the 15th (we are almost at the end of Tuesday!)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday Dear Tess!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy Birthday from Wyoming also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nittergma

My Birthday wishes for Tess also! Hope it's a great one!


jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday, dearest Tess!
> Junek


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Just been down to the seafront to see the Queen's Baton for the Commonwealth Games passing through the town. One of the bearers was an ex pupil of mine called Zoe who has cerebral palsy and she was accompanied by her helper-dog Remus who was given to Zoe by the charity Canine Partners. There was a really good turn out to see the Baton go through the town and now it's gone on the ferry to Millport before returning later and heading on to the next town....the sun even managed to shine too! As you can see the bearers and the volunteers have been given much nicer looking outfits than the poor athletes! :lol: :roll:


How wonderful, she looks so happy and so does Remus. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Just saw that this happened at yesterday's Baton Run!
> 
> "All you need is love.....
> Love was in the air during yesterday's relay as one of the baton bearers passed another precious object to the next runner. An engagement ring!
> David McSkimming proposed to partner and fellow relay runner Susan Kirkpatrick as he passed her the baton in Greenock.
> He presented her with a ring and Susan said yes."


That is so fun, thank goodness she said Yes though. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

nittergma said:


> Sending more gentle hugs to Marianne and Amy for pain relief and speedy healing!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley. As always, your artwork brightens my day.


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm as caught up as I'm going to get for now, I still have about 30 pages in the middle to catch up on, but that will wait, need to go get some yard work done while it's cool out, and before it's time to head to knit group. See you all later, have a good day and hopes and prayers that Rookies Amy, Marianne, and anyone else going through procedures or recovery have a fairly easy, pain free (hopefully they have a pain med working for Marianne by now) time of it. 
Hugs and love!!!


----------



## nittergma

I love your little Chickadees Shirley, and magnificant wolves!


Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Ms.Tess! I wish you a great birthday and a wonderful year ahead! Enjoy your card. Nice to see another Western Canadian on the Tea Party.
> 
> I thought you might enjoy this one!
> 
> (hand dyed fabric) Applique, thread painting. Original


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I see Ms Tess has her Birthday today, the 15th (we are almost at the end of Tuesday!)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday Dear Tess!
> Happy Birthday to you!


And we have just started Tuesday (well, I just woke up an hour or so ago, and it's just after 8 a.m. here).  So I will add my voice to yours and say Happy Birthday, Dear Ms. Tess!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you know those nights when you can't sleep and you want something to eat but you aren't quite sure what - you might use this recipe - and invite me. --- sam --- and after you eat it you will sleep so much better.
> 
> Roasted Pears with Almonds, Cranberries and White Chocolate Drizzle Recipe


Sounds wonderful for when we have company....and guess that would be you Sam. I would be eating a slimmed down version.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone. 10:30am and I am half awake. lol.


Happy Birthday Tess!!!!

Going back for a quick catch up. Have more orientation today and tomorrow from 2-10pm.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee wrote:
Hi all, been busy so have not kept up. Energy going out to those who need help, healing or patience when dealing with others.

Had a medical adventure today. Have been on long waiting list at one public hospital for endoscopy. Another hospital picked up the referral when new financial year released extra funds. Got a call yesterday, vacancy today, come on in. Yeah!!! Way faster than expected. Went in, was first in (Yeah me), second released due to pick up having his own appointment nearby. Good results for most part, need to wait for biopsy results on some pollyps that were found and remove. So now home again, resting and waiting for anasethics to wear off. Not allowed to do a thing (other than make myself coffee and some crocheting).

Going through waves of sleepiness and awakeness. Waiting for DM to get home so can give her the report from today. Hopefully, this will calm her somewhat. It was sprung on her, like it was on me, yesterday, but all I heard was worst possible outcomes then. Of course, DM thinks that I am not allowed any privacy to deal with issues, so while I was trying to calm my nerves about what was to happen today, I was also dealing with some hysteria from DM. I personally prefer her to be told after procedures have occurred to avoid just that behaviour. I mean, I was the one going through it, why did she try and make it about her only, because I was trying to keep calm about something I had not experienced before, so hadn't told her as soon as she walked in the door. To her, this meant I didn't care about how she felt. No support from her as a result.

__________________________________________________
Sometimes what we need most is a hug and not even words, but at least if words, words of encouragement. Please accept Big Hugs from me and know I am thinking of you and praying for you. Hope mom stays busy and out of the house or that you can go somewhere special that you love and take some time there for yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Sounds delicious but I have to disagree, if you are there as well I think we would all be too busy talking to sleep


That is so true! Re: Sam and his pear recipe for sleeping.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Great picture Kate. Nice to see the Baton so close to home. When the Olympic torch was travelling around the UK it passed the end of my road. I've never seen so many people in my neighbourhood! My DD#2 and her family have tickets for some of the events in Glasgow so will be heading up your way very soon. They plan to spend a week in Glasgow and then the rest of the holiday walking the West Highland Way. (I'll be at home in charge of dogs and chickens)!


And hopefully without Foxes!


----------



## Sorlenna

Kate, how wonderful to see your former pupil carrying the baton. The proposal is quite clever as well. Best wishes to the happy couple!

Busyworkerbee, hope your results are good and that your DM settles down. Testing is stressful enough without her adding to it.

Bonnie, I enjoyed the pictures of the canola field, as I've not seen that before, either. I would love to live with open space like that.

Kaye, I'm sending "homing thoughts" to Wicket. 

Melody, hope your orientation goes well.

Rookie, keeping DD and all y'all in my thoughts as well. May the surgery be successful and DD have no more complications after this.

Shirley, beautiful quilts for the birthday folks and also sending good thoughts for you and Pat.

Marianne, sending you healing thoughts as well.

Everyone else, hugs & blessings--if I missed anyone by name, I didn't mean to--you are all in my thoughts.

We got a decent rain last night. WOOHOO! It's still cloudy and cool today, so we'll love it if it hangs around and rains some more. I started on a new design for the boy's pullover last night and so far, I think it's looking good! Today is a work day, though, so off I go and I will get back to it tonight.


----------



## gagesmom

Caught up now so I will be on the run. Have a few things to get done before leaving for work.

Try to check in later before I go, if not then tonight when I get home.

Love and hugs and prayers and happy knitting.

Thank you Sorlenna :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Where in Oz? I wish I could come to that one too.
> 
> We in Canada are so spread out (as are you) that I don't think it would work here. Oh well, I wll be thinking of you all.


Goulburn, because it happens to be where I will be stopping off.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to be so much fun I'm sure. Will you be able to Skype during it?


I will be there with my computer, which has skype set up- but the big problem is the time difference- which is why so often Darowil (Margaret) Sugarsugar (Cathy) and Busyworkerbee (Heather) are on here while the rest of you are asleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591

angelam said:


> Lovely pictures Bonnie, especially the view from your kitchen. Do you get much work done?? Pretty delphiniums too, all your hard work in the garden is paying off. You have so much space around you - how far away is your nearest neighbour?


We have neighbors about 1/4 mile away in the house my in-laws used to have but cannot see their house. The next nearest ones are 1.5 miles east or west. I can't imagine living in a city where the houses are a few feet apart, I like my space.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ms. Tess said:


> Thank you all for the get better wishes, good thoughts and healing prayers. I am feeling better now than I was earlier. I hope that carries on through tomorrow as I need to get the yard mowed. If I don't then I am looking for a Sheep on wednesday. Two sided benefits...it can live on the grass and I can get the wool!! lmao Just kidding, I don't think they would appreciate my sense of humor in the middle of the city. =(
> Greetings to all the new people I'm seeing post here on the Tea Party. It's the greatest place on KP and Sam is our Host with the Most! This is the most wonderful place with the best people and I hope you enjoy and that we will see you here often. =)
> 
> I hope that everyone's troubles are in the hands of God and that he will make things right for everyone here. You are all such special people and I pray that things will all work out for you. I am also sending out healing prayers and energy to all that have health issues and hoping for your quick recoveries. It can take the fun right out of a day when you don't feel well and I hope that you all have a wonderful day tomorrow.
> 
> C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]
> 
> Fresh coffee and tea for everyone as they wake up and greet the day. =)
> 
> Much Love
> Tess =)


_____________________________________

Glad you are feeling better Tess!


----------



## Cashmeregma

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISS TESS 

and may it be a wonderful one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog...Hope you are feeling better after all that dental work. 

The socks look wonderful. I agree that they look like they have a lot of stretch to them. Should work out fine. Someone with more sock experience can help you with the rest but they look great to me!!! Lucky person who gets them.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy Birthday, Tess, hope you have a great day.

Shirley, my thoughts aremwith you & Pat, hope all goes well with the appointment. 
Your artwork s beautiful, love the wolves.

Rookie, good luck to your daughter with the clean up surgery, hope they get ER on the right antibiotics soon. Hospital acquired infections can be so nasty.

Busyworkerbee, glad you got your procedure out of the way sooner than expected, hope for good results & your mom to " get a grip", you don't need the added stress.
Sam, those pears sound good, another " diet" desert, lol


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> And hopefully without Foxes!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Busy bee,, sorry about your test. Hope all goes well.
Daralene, you are so wise. Being a victim is a really bad place to be. Leaves no energy to heal.
Rookie, hoping for good results for your DD ane rest for you.
Darowil, thank you for update on Busybee. Great you are having an Oz KAP.
Tess, very happy birthday wishes.
KateB, fun pix and proposal.
Sfirlet, love chickadees and wolves.
Kaye, praying for Wickets return.
Mellie, hope 2nd orientation goes well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie has sent me a picture and I think she will send more and I am going to post them for her. I just love the first one. The Canola fields are such a perfect yellow when the plants are in full bloom. It brings back memories of our acreage as there were canola fields all around us. this is from her window.


Bonnie, how beautiful. Great find with the copper containers. Looks like a such a lovely spot where you live. Thanks Bonnie and thanks Designer for posting them for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, I'm still catching up so perhaps you already posted, but praying all turns out ok at appointment for reports on DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> another run out to the garden and grab a tomato - and turn it into this. ---- sam
> 
> Swanky BLT
> 
> A PureWow Original Recipe
> Makes 4 sandwiches
> 
> Now, that's some BLT or should we call it PLT


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for asking and for the prayers. The TP list is getting very long.
> 
> I am doing very well. Have a bunch of appointments set up: medical oncologist, surgeon, physical therapy, and radiologist. By next week I hope to know what my treatment plan will be.
> 
> I sympathize with Marianne. I am allergic to morphine as well but other painkillers have been effective. I hope they can find something for her. Did they know this ahead of time?
> 
> If you have time, please PM me with her address.


Oh Hon, this seems to take over one's life with appointments and treatments. Can't wait for the day when you tell us all is done and you are doing great. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. 10:30am and I am half awake. lol.
> 
> Happy Birthday Tess!!!!
> 
> Going back for a quick catch up. Have more orientation today and tomorrow from 2-10pm.


Looks like they have quite the orientation there.

I see that you took your resignation in. Sorry it had to work out that way but so glad that Walmart came through.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> We got a decent rain last night. WOOHOO! It's still cloudy and cool today, so we'll love it if it hangs around and rains some more. I started on a new design for the boy's pullover last night and so far, I think it's looking good! Today is a work day, though, so off I go and I will get back to it tonight.


That is so wonderful. I sent it down just for you. ;-) Mind you, the Rain Dance was a gentle one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee,, sorry about your test. Hope all goes well.
> Daralene, you are so wise. Being a victim is a really bad place to be. Leaves no energy to heal.
> Rookie, hoping for good results for your DD ane rest for you.
> Darowil, thank you for update on Busybee. Great you are having an Oz KAP.
> Tess, very happy birthday wishes.
> KateB, fun pix and proposal.
> Sfirlet, love chickadees and wolves.
> Kaye, praying for Wickets return.
> Mellie, hope 2nd orientation goes well.


Thanks dear. It's wonderful to be in a good place for sure.


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> Three Birthdays today that I am aware of- one belated, for * Tim!* The other two are Aran and Chris (Kathleendoris)!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Aran and Chris!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy birthday to all. Hope thou can celebrate all week. Auto correct put in the thou instead of you. Thought would leave it in. Sounds gentler.

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so wonderful. I sent it down just for you. ;-) Mind you, the Rain Dance was a gentle one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathy, that is too cute that the spell check put in thou. Glad you left it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm off to meet my son for lunch before he goes on tour again. His wife had her third interview this week for a job she has been doing several years as a long-term sub. Our fingers, toes, eyes, & legs, are all crossed hoping she gets it as they will not have benefits if she doesn't. They love her but the board choosing are not the people she is in direct contact with and if they have someone in mind it could change the odds, so not a sure thing but it sure would be wonderful if she got it. She interviewed Friday so I wonder when she will hear.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley, praying for good news on Pat's test and for all in need..thinking of so many of us in the midst of life's downs. Miss you caren and loved that last cup of coffee and Sam, hope your dental work goes as painlessly as possible.


Once again the Prayer warriors have come through. 
We were both quite sure that he would have to have an involved stent put into the aorta - and aneurism surgery. We saw the surgeon this morning and doesn't think surgery is necessary as his legs are not bothered at all. The aneurism is very very small and nothing to worry about yet. The possibility of a surgical procedure was also on the table.

Soo, one more procedure for him to go. I go for my heart results on the 8th of Aug. and I feel very hopeful as the tests seemed to have gone well. The diverticulitis which caused the other problems is what has been worrisome in the past and is tied into the vaso vagal attacks. Still waiting for word about two polyps but not too worried.

So things seem to be improving. thanks for all the support.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Once again the Prayer warriors have come through.
> We were both quite sure that he would have to have an involved stent put into the aorta - and aneurism surgery. We saw the surgeon this morning and doesn't think surgery is necessary as his legs are not bothered at all. The aneurism is very very small and nothing to worry about yet. The possibility of a surgical procedure was also on the table.
> 
> Soo, one more procedure for him to go. I go for my heart results on the 8th of Aug. and I feel very hopeful as the tests seemed to have gone well. The diverticulitis which caused the other problems is what has been worrisome in the past and is tied into the vaso vagal attacks. Still waiting for word about two polyps but not too worried.
> 
> So things seem to be improving. thanks for all the support.


Fantastic that Pat doesn't have to have any surgery or anything and that all seems to be going well there, and hoping that your results all come out great also. 
Hugs


----------



## Bobglory

Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol. 

My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long. 

He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.

It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated. 

I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK". 

He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him. 

His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track. 

Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family. 

My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on. 

Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!

Gigi


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic that Pat doesn't have to have any surgery or anything and that all seems to be going well there, and hoping that your results all come out great also.
> Hugs


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Gigi, prayers for all are on their way.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gigi! Sending all the healing energy I can muster for the new little mister! {{{{HUGS}}}} for you & family (and congrats on being a grandma)!


----------



## Bonnie7591

He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress. (quote BobGlory)

OMG, Gigi, you certainly have a sense of humor, I love reading your posts!
I hope all goes well for both your DIL & GS & they are home soon.

Shirley, great news about your doctor visit today, another bullet dodged! I'm sure both you & Pat are relieved.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


Good you can still find humor-- keeps us afloat at times. Prayers and hugs coming your way!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra-- I think you were the one who posted the lime green mitts-- they are going well-- hope to have them done fast as GD will be here the end of the month. Think I am going to work both at once because I managed to get my hands on an extra set of DPN #6!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


Amazing that you can keep your sense of humour, but prayers coming for your DIL and the little one.


----------



## jknappva

Here you go, Sam. You asked for more pictures of Gypsy so here they are. Cats are like children...they love boxes. But cats love them even smaller so they have to scrunch down to get in them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have neighbors about 1/4 mile away in the house my in-laws used to have but cannot see their house. The next nearest ones are 1.5 miles east or west. I can't imagine living in a city where the houses are a few feet apart, I like my space.


Sounds like where I lived in the country. Neighbors on either side of me were a little less than 1/4 mile away but there were large fields and woods between our house and both of theirs. No nieghbors across the road or behind us. It was a wonderful place to raise our children.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Once again the Prayer warriors have come through.
> We were both quite sure that he would have to have an involved stent put into the aorta - and aneurism surgery. We saw the surgeon this morning and doesn't think surgery is necessary as his legs are not bothered at all. The aneurism is very very small and nothing to worry about yet. The possibility of a surgical procedure was also on the table.
> 
> Soo, one more procedure for him to go. I go for my heart results on the 8th of Aug. and I feel very hopeful as the tests seemed to have gone well. The diverticulitis which caused the other problems is what has been worrisome in the past and is tied into the vaso vagal attacks. Still waiting for word about two polyps but not too worried.
> 
> So things seem to be improving. thanks for all the support.


It's always wonderful to have such good news to send up thanks for. Will still pray that the other tests will have great results. 
God is good and I will be saying prayers of thanksgiving!
Hugs to you and Pat.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


Oh, my dear Gigi!!! I've been thinking of you. So glad to hear from you but you still see the humor in impossible situations. God bless you. I will definitely be saying prayers for your new grand-baby and your DDIL! It's so good to hear that things are improving. 
I hope the baby is still improving and your DIL can get some decent tasting food.
Hugs, dear one!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Once again the Prayer warriors have come through.
> We were both quite sure that he would have to have an involved stent put into the aorta - and aneurism surgery. We saw the surgeon this morning and doesn't think surgery is necessary as his legs are not bothered at all. The aneurism is very very small and nothing to worry about yet. The possibility of a surgical procedure was also on the table.
> 
> Soo, one more procedure for him to go. I go for my heart results on the 8th of Aug. and I feel very hopeful as the tests seemed to have gone well. The diverticulitis which caused the other problems is what has been worrisome in the past and is tied into the vaso vagal attacks. Still waiting for word about two polyps but not too worried.
> 
> So things seem to be improving. thanks for all the support.


Shirley, wonderful news. Wish there was no aneurysm at all but glad he doesn't need surgery or a stent.

Amazing that you got to the bottom of those attacks Shirley. They were definitely worrisome and so glad it wasn't your heart. Hope they can help you with the diverticulitis. Now to just get through the rest of these tests with no negative results. Sounds like you may be able to live near your children if that is still something you desire. Big Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> DH and I didn't have to have any blood tests, so I think that part has changed. You would think that if you want to have your own wedding you could, I guess the countries want their cut of the money for marriage too. :thumbdown:


Thanks for bringing me up-to-date. Not sure why, but money is a pretty good motivation. I also thought that they wanted to have complete records of every single marriage. Keeping track so to speak. It was strange. They would have a simple wedding in a nice dress or suit and then if they wanted, they had a big wedding with the wedding dress and big crowd. Probably not the same day, but then I'm not sure. Do they do this in England too?


----------



## iamsam

and I will again join in the chorus - happy birthday tess - hope it is a special day for you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I see Ms Tess has her Birthday today, the 15th (we are almost at the end of Tuesday!)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday Dear Tess!
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## iamsam

that sounds painful just reading about it - sending her mountains of healing energy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, the fluid taken out of the knee on Sat was yellowish and this time it was bloody looking indicating infection or bigger issue of the pseudo gout. I suspect that they'll have to go in with arthroscopic tools to fully flush and clean out any foreign matter and then get her on strong IV antibiotics. I expect they'll keep her in for a couple of days to see if that area fills up with fluid again or not and keep a keen watch on her blood count levels.


----------



## Cashmeregma

BobGlory...Gigi, so sorry to hear of the problems with the birth and mom's problems with BP and kidneys. Pray that all will continue to progress and get better every day. Big Hugs. 
Congratulations on the new baby.
It is hard to feel the real joy with so much going on with the health but nonetheless, I celebrate with you and pray your next news will be to tell us both are over this terrible time and enjoying some bonding time. Went through some tough times with our one grandson and regret now that we couldn't experience the joy because of the danger. Take some time to breathe deep and let us take up some of the praying for you.

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR FIRST GRANDCHILD.
His entrance may have been long and difficult, but may his life be full of love and joy.

And....lots of knit things from Grandma Gigi. :wink:

I'm sure your son is seeing humor because of YOU. You do have a gift for making us and I'm sure many others see the humorous side of things. I've heard of a brown nose but now it is the brown shoe. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> that sounds painful just reading about it - sending her mountains of healing energy. --- sam


So sorry Rookie. I join Sam in sending mountains of healing energy. Has to be extremely painful. Hugs for her and you too.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, great news about your doctor visit today, another bullet dodged! I'm sure both you & Pat are relieved.


That expresses exactly how it has been. I feel as if we dodged a huge one today. Now to get my result and know that they are as uninteresting as I think they will be ;-) :thumbup:

Pat is having another colonoscopy as a specialist is going to try to remove a 'flat polyp' that was discovered. If that happens and my results are as expected, we are through the maze!!! and out the other side.

Kids are moving to Vancouver Island - leaving the l2 August. They have a lovely rental on the way to Maple Bay. That will mean they can get Grand daughter into school (French Immersion) for school opening.


----------



## purl2diva

Gigi,

Congratulations on becoming a grandmother. Prayers that the baby and DDIL continue to improve and that you can all epetience the Joy of new life.


----------



## nittergma

Gigi, I'm glad you have stopped in I haven't seen your post for a while. I will definitely keep you and family in prayer. Especially for Mom and baby for a full recovery.


Lurker 2 said:


> Amazing that you can keep your sense of humour, but prayers coming for your DIL and the little one.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great news Shirley. Though I haven't commented much I have been praying for you and Pat. Hope you know that. If not, now you do.  You put such joy in my heart.


Designer1234 said:


> Once again the Prayer warriors have come through.
> We were both quite sure that he would have to have an involved stent put into the aorta - and aneurism surgery. We saw the surgeon this morning and doesn't think surgery is necessary as his legs are not bothered at all. The aneurism is very very small and nothing to worry about yet. The possibility of a surgical procedure was also on the table.
> 
> Soo, one more procedure for him to go. I go for my heart results on the 8th of Aug. and I feel very hopeful as the tests seemed to have gone well. The diverticulitis which caused the other problems is what has been worrisome in the past and is tied into the vaso vagal attacks. Still waiting for word about two polyps but not too worried.
> 
> So things seem to be improving. thanks for all the support.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks for bringing me up-to-date. Not sure why, but money is a pretty good motivation. I also thought that they wanted to have complete records of every single marriage. Keeping track so to speak. It was strange. They would have a simple wedding in a nice dress or suit and then if they wanted, they had a big wedding with the wedding dress and big crowd. Probably not the same day, but then I'm not sure. Do they do this in England too?


When we got married (33 yrs ago)you had to have blood tests, testing for syphilis on both & Rubella immunity for the women. At that time you never heard of syphillis but they have quit doing the tests for about 20 yrs & it is making a come-back. I personally think they should do the testing for those plus HIV, hepatitis B&C & chlamydia, I think it would catch these things sooner & prevent complications later (just the old lab.tech coming out)


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Gigi* you and the family are in my prayers. What did they name the baby? I am glad that mother & child are showing improvement but so sorry that they have had such an ordeal. May God grant his mercy and healing to both to gain strength, comfort, and wellness.

Love the humor coming through (re...proctologist)...you know your KTP sisters & brothers would be there with pointy sticks if needed too. Many {{{HUGS}}} to you Gigi. Congratulation on the grand baby.


Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13.  Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right....cats do love boxes...and bags. Gypsy is so cute.


jknappva said:


> Here you go, Sam. You asked for more pictures of Gypsy so here they are. Cats are like children...they love boxes. But cats love them even smaller so they have to scrunch down to get in them.
> Junek


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> busyworkerbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, been busy so have not kept up. Energy going out to those who need help, healing or patience when dealing with others.
> 
> Had a medical adventure today. Have been on long waiting list at one public hospital for endoscopy. Another hospital picked up the referral when new financial year released extra funds. Got a call yesterday, vacancy today, come on in. Yeah!!! Way faster than expected. Went in, was first in (Yeah me), second released due to pick up having his own appointment nearby. Good results for most part, need to wait for biopsy results on some pollyps that were found and remove. So now home again, resting and waiting for anasethics to wear off. Not allowed to do a thing (other than make myself coffee and some crocheting).
> 
> Going through waves of sleepiness and awakeness. Waiting for DM to get home so can give her the report from today. Hopefully, this will calm her somewhat. It was sprung on her, like it was on me, yesterday, but all I heard was worst possible outcomes then. Of course, DM thinks that I am not allowed any privacy to deal with issues, so while I was trying to calm my nerves about what was to happen today, I was also dealing with some hysteria from DM. I personally prefer her to be told after procedures have occurred to avoid just that behaviour. I mean, I was the one going through it, why did she try and make it about her only, because I was trying to keep calm about something I had not experienced before, so hadn't told her as soon as she walked in the door. To her, this meant I didn't care about how she felt. No support from her as a result.[/quote
> 
> Oh my. Hope it all works out for you both in test results and DM calming down. Procedure must be done differently there...here there is a day of prep and a twilight anesthetic that wears off quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking she had an upper GI endoscopy not the colonoscopy, there is no prep for upper
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Has anyone heard from *Tessadele* lately? I checked her postings and she's not been on in over a month.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

Gigi, congratulations to all on the new baby. I hope all progress well and are home soon.


----------



## Pup lover

Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


Congratulations!! Prayers and hugs sent


----------



## sassafras123

Gigi, love your humor. Healing energy for baby and DDIL.
Waterlogged half an hour and Maya and I had morning walk. Serious about weight watchers.


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from *Tessadele* lately? I checked her postings and she's not been on in over a month.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Her last post before the one in June was in April--hoping she's just busy.


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, how beautiful. Great find with the copper containers. Looks like a such a lovely spot where you live. Thanks Bonnie and thanks Designer for posting them for her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off to meet my son for lunch before he goes on tour again. His wife had her third interview this week for a job she has been doing several years as a long-term sub. Our fingers, toes, eyes, & legs, are all crossed hoping she gets it as they will not have benefits if she doesn't. They love her but the board choosing are not the people she is in direct contact with and if they have someone in mind it could change the odds, so not a sure thing but it sure would be wonderful if she got it. She interviewed Friday so I wonder when she will hear.


Fingers, etc crossed here too!


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> Once again the Prayer warriors have come through.
> We were both quite sure that he would have to have an involved stent put into the aorta - and aneurism surgery. We saw the surgeon this morning and doesn't think surgery is necessary as his legs are not bothered at all. The aneurism is very very small and nothing to worry about yet. The possibility of a surgical procedure was also on the table.
> 
> Soo, one more procedure for him to go. I go for my heart results on the 8th of Aug. and I feel very hopeful as the tests seemed to have gone well. The diverticulitis which caused the other problems is what has been worrisome in the past and is tied into the vaso vagal attacks. Still waiting for word about two polyps but not too worried.
> 
> So things seem to be improving. thanks for all the support.


Good news Shirley!


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Once again the Prayer warriors have come through.
> We were both quite sure that he would have to have an involved stent put into the aorta - and aneurism surgery. We saw the surgeon this morning and doesn't think surgery is necessary as his legs are not bothered at all. The aneurism is very very small and nothing to worry about yet. The possibility of a surgical procedure was also on the table.
> 
> Soo, one more procedure for him to go. I go for my heart results on the 8th of Aug. and I feel very hopeful as the tests seemed to have gone well. The diverticulitis which caused the other problems is what has been worrisome in the past and is tied into the vaso vagal attacks. Still waiting for word about two polyps but not too worried.
> 
> So things seem to be improving. thanks for all the support.


So pleased to hear your good news. You're almost at the end of all these tests and Dr appointments, I hope the final results are all good, and you will both be good to go for a long time. Hugs to you both. x


----------



## KateB

Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


Every good thought going to your new wee GS, and also to his parents.


----------



## angelam

Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


Congratulations Gigi! Sorry your grandson had such a traumatic entry into the world but glad to hear he is making progress. Pleased also that your DIL is making good progress. It won't be long before they are all back home and enjoying family life together. It's hard work being a grandma!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> That expresses exactly how it has been. I feel as if we dodged a huge one today. Now to get my result and know that they are as uninteresting as I think they will be ;-) :thumbup:
> 
> Pat is having another colonoscopy as a specialist is going to try to remove a 'flat polyp' that was discovered. If that happens and my results are as expected, we are through the maze!!! and out the other side.
> 
> Kids are moving to Vancouver Island - leaving the l2 August. They have a lovely rental on the way to Maple Bay. That will mean they can get Grand daughter into school (French Immersion) for school opening.


So glad things are looking more promising health-wise for you and your dear Pat. 
Since your son and family are definitely moving, did their house get a buyer already or did I miss that news?
Junek


----------



## iamsam

i like that - a proposal she will not soon forget. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just saw that this happened at yesterday's Baton Run!
> 
> "All you need is love.....
> Love was in the air during yesterday's relay as one of the baton bearers passed another precious object to the next runner. An engagement ring!
> David McSkimming proposed to partner and fellow relay runner Susan Kirkpatrick as he passed her the baton in Greenock.
> He presented her with a ring and Susan said yes."


----------



## iamsam

I love this quilt Shirley - just something about it - like they are waiting for something. thank you for sharing. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Ms.Tess! I wish you a great birthday and a wonderful year ahead! Enjoy your card. Nice to see another Western Canadian on the Tea Party.
> 
> I thought you might enjoy this one!
> 
> (hand dyed fabric) Applique, thread painting. Original


----------



## Gweniepooh

marking spot....very tired tonight


----------



## iamsam

that is good news Shirley - and yours will be just as good. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Once again the Prayer warriors have come through.
> We were both quite sure that he would have to have an involved stent put into the aorta - and aneurism surgery. We saw the surgeon this morning and doesn't think surgery is necessary as his legs are not bothered at all. The aneurism is very very small and nothing to worry about yet. The possibility of a surgical procedure was also on the table.
> 
> Soo, one more procedure for him to go. I go for my heart results on the 8th of Aug. and I feel very hopeful as the tests seemed to have gone well. The diverticulitis which caused the other problems is what has been worrisome in the past and is tied into the vaso vagal attacks. Still waiting for word about two polyps but not too worried.
> 
> So things seem to be improving. thanks for all the support.


----------



## pacer

Wow-what a day for some of you.

Busyworkerbee...Glad you were able to get into doctor and I do pray that all is well. As for DM...you do need to cope in your own time and way. Understand that she cares so might need to give her some feedback and then ask to rest.

Purl2diva...Praying that all will go smoothly for you.

RookieRetire...So sorry to hear of all the challenges you are having to deal with recently. I will keep you and Amy in my prayers. I know you are planning on a big trip this weekend. Will you be able to make that one? Good thing DH is able to bring clothing and meds to you as I think you are going to need them.

Poledra...I hope that Wicket is well and missing Mommy.

June...The birthday pictures are awesome.

Happy Birthday to Tess. May your blessings be many.

Shirley...So happy to hear that news from the doctors is good news. I think of you and Pat often and want you to have many more happy memories together.

Gigi...So good to hear from you again. I love your sense of humor even when life challenges you. You need less challenges at this point in your life as you have had more than your share lately.

Time for me to get some rest so take care.


----------



## iamsam

even with the worry you can find the humor bobglory - and I love you for it. healing energy zooming to both mother and child - some soothing breathe deep energy to dad. sometimes I wonder about doctors. please keep us informed as to baby's steady improvement since I am sure he will be fine - that is how much faith I have in our prayer warriors. --- sam



Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


----------



## iamsam

does she speak any French at all? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> That expresses exactly how it has been. I feel as if we dodged a huge one today. Now to get my result and know that they are as uninteresting as I think they will be ;-) :thumbup:
> 
> Pat is having another colonoscopy as a specialist is going to try to remove a 'flat polyp' that was discovered. If that happens and my results are as expected, we are through the maze!!! and out the other side.
> 
> Kids are moving to Vancouver Island - leaving the l2 August. They have a lovely rental on the way to Maple Bay. That will mean they can get Grand daughter into school (French Immersion) for school opening.


----------



## iamsam

I will pm her. thanks joy --- sam --- how is the rash?



jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from *Tessadele* lately? I checked her postings and she's not been on in over a month.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> does she speak any French at all? --- sam


yes, she has been in French Immersion schools since kindergarden. She speaks French fluently. It works out well as her mother is a flight attendant with Air Canada and has to know how to speak French. They talk in French when they are by themselves or if they don't want my son to know what they are saying. She is very fluent - in grade 4 and read the Hobbit in French. It is a wonderful program. If she wishes to ever work for the Government or other places which require French it is a big advantage.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> I will pm her. thanks joy --- sam --- how is the rash?


Sam, the rash is much better but not gone by any means!! Very few new blisters from the poison ivy (doc's diagnosis) after steroid injection at Urgent Care and prednisone and antihistamine scripts filled today. My left inner arm--upper and lower--look awful and may have some scarring in spots, plus some bruising and swelling in places.

A few new spots calling out for scratching are being ignored as much as possible. It seems that those that tried to move up to my face and scalp are gone. Thank God for that!! The back of my left ear was becoming quite annoying.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## jheiens

Thanks, Shirley, for the lovely chickadees for Tim's birthday.

Thank you all for your birthday greetings for Tim.

The meds are making me quite drowsy--not sure how much longer I can keep the eyelids open. Be well, friends.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I see Ms Tess has her Birthday today, the 15th (we are almost at the end of Tuesday!)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday Dear Tess!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy Birthday from me as well. Have a lovely day


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> busyworkerbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, been busy so have not kept up. Energy going out to those who need help, healing or patience when dealing with others.
> 
> Had a medical adventure today. Have been on long waiting list at one public hospital for endoscopy. Another hospital picked up the referral when new financial year released extra funds. Got a call yesterday, vacancy today, come on in. Yeah!!! Way faster than expected. Went in, was first in (Yeah me), second released due to pick up having his own appointment nearby. Good results for most part, need to wait for biopsy results on some pollyps that were found and remove. So now home again, resting and waiting for anasethics to wear off. Not allowed to do a thing (other than make myself coffee and some crocheting).
> 
> Going through waves of sleepiness and awakeness. Waiting for DM to get home so can give her the report from today. Hopefully, this will calm her somewhat. It was sprung on her, like it was on me, yesterday, but all I heard was worst possible outcomes then. Of course, DM thinks that I am not allowed any privacy to deal with issues, so while I was trying to calm my nerves about what was to happen today, I was also dealing with some hysteria from DM. I personally prefer her to be told after procedures have occurred to avoid just that behaviour. I mean, I was the one going through it, why did she try and make it about her only, because I was trying to keep calm about something I had not experienced before, so hadn't told her as soon as she walked in the door. To her, this meant I didn't care about how she felt. No support from her as a result.[/quote
> 
> Oh my. Hope it all works out for you both in test results and DM calming down. Procedure must be done differently there...here there is a day of prep and a twilight anesthetic that wears off quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Endocsopy is the top end so no clearing out needed, therefore just fasting for around 8 hours before hand is all that is needed. Other end is a different matter. The drug hangs around for a while, not allowed to drive or other things that require good concentration for 24 hours after
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Where in Oz? I wish I could come to that one too.
> 
> We in Canada are so spread out (as are you) that I don't think it would work here. Oh well, I wll be thinking of you all.


Goulburn, which is about an hour away from Canberra the national capital and a couple of hours from Sydney. This is where Julie will be staying anyway and reasonably central so seemed a good spot to choose.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to be so much fun I'm sure. Will you be able to Skype during it?


One of the criteria was a room with braoadband access so we could Skype!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> That is so fun, thank goodness she said Yes though. lolol


I always wonder when you hare of this type of proposal what it would be like if she said no.


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


Wonder where your son learnt to see the humour in a tough situation? HOw tough on all of you, but especially your son as he has two people to worry about and two he wants to be with. We ahve had some wonderful results here with prayers so I'm sure the pray warriors are already well at work by the time I have read this.
Congratulations on becoming a grandmother


----------



## Bulldog

Marking my spot. Busy day today. Will post comments tomorrow. Just know that I love you all and am lifting you all in that God will hold you in His loving arms and heal all who have health issues, that he will take away all pain and suffering. He will carry you all through these troublesome times. I will post tomorrow


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Sam, the rash is much better but not gone by any means!! Very few new blisters from the poison ivy (doc's diagnosis) after steroid injection at Urgent Care and prednisone and antihistamine scripts filled today. My left inner arm--upper and lower--look awful and may have some scarring in spots, plus some bruising and swelling in places.
> 
> A few new spots calling out for scratching are being ignored as much as possible. It seems that those that tried to move up to my face and scalp are gone. Thank God for that!! The back of my left ear was becoming quite annoying.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Glad things are finally settling down- certainly sounds an extreme reaction to just one or two squares so I think the doctor is likely to be right (or something else around that you have had more conatct with).


----------



## iamsam

if I was the father I would be learning French without telling anyone - surprise. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> yes, she has been in French Immersion schools since kindergarden. She speaks French fluently. It works out well as her mother is a flight attendant with Air Canada and has to know how to speak French. They talk in French when they are by themselves or if they don't want my son to know what they are saying. She is very fluent - in grade 4 and read the Hobbit in French. It is a wonderful program. If she wishes to ever work for the Government or other places which require French it is a big advantage.


----------



## iamsam

that certainly is food for thought. --- sam



darowil said:


> I always wonder when you hare of this type of proposal what it would be like if she said no.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Sam, the rash is much better but not gone by any means!! Very few new blisters from the poison ivy (doc's diagnosis) after steroid injection at Urgent Care and prednisone and antihistamine scripts filled today. My left inner arm--upper and lower--look awful and may have some scarring in spots, plus some bruising and swelling in places.
> 
> A few new spots calling out for scratching are being ignored as much as possible. It seems that those that tried to move up to my face and scalp are gone. Thank God for that!! The back of my left ear was becoming quite annoying.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


How glad I am never to have encountered Poison Ivy- it sounds awful, Joy! Thanks Goodness things seems to have turned for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Sam, the rash is much better but not gone by any means!! Very few new blisters from the poison ivy (doc's diagnosis) after steroid injection at Urgent Care and prednisone and antihistamine scripts filled today. My left inner arm--upper and lower--look awful and may have some scarring in spots, plus some bruising and swelling in places.
> 
> A few new spots calling out for scratching are being ignored as much as possible. It seems that those that tried to move up to my face and scalp are gone. Thank God for that!! The back of my left ear was becoming quite annoying.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


So sorry you have poison ivy Joy. You know it is bad when you may have scarring. I wonder if it got in the blood and went throughout your whole system. I think I would put aside the afghan for now and take care of yourself. Glad the shots helped.


----------



## gagesmom

midnight here and I had a great day. Long but it was good. I never knew my brain could squeeze that much knowledge into it. lol.

I have to go back and catch up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> One of the criteria was a room with braoadband access so we could Skype!


It is so wonderful that you are doing this. Our very own Australian/New Zealand KAP.


----------



## gagesmom

Ohio Joy, how awful to hear you have poison ivy.  

Gigi, sorry to hear that your grandson had such a troubled time entering the world. Glad to hear though that mother and baby are improving. :thumbup: 

Shirley, happy to hear another hurdle has been passed.

June, love the Gypsy pictures.

I am sure I am missing someone, if I have I apologize, it has been a long day and I am exhausted.


I do have to say I am very excited.....at work today I worked with two cashiers that knit. One of the two also weaves, spins and is all around crafty. The other just knits and another yet crochets. I brought my knitting yesterday and today and was happy to have a few people in the lunch room ask what I was making.
Also one of the girls I got hired with crochets.


----------



## Railyn

This week Ihave been reading and not commenting. I have been accused of talking too much and my daughter had a talk with me about posting too much on the internet so I am trying to cut back my comments.
I am still very upset about friend Jennifer's death and now especially since I talked with her mother and Jennifer's death was preventable. She refused to go to a dr. and was going to a naturapath. She had congestive heart failure and the place kept pumping her full of fluids and what she needed, according to her RN mother, was a diuratic. Mom is a wonderful Christian lady so she is managing her anger but it is not easy. She said that she told Jennifer many times to go to a dr. but she refused.
DH and I had a fun experience the other day. We were in a office product store when a lady came up to me and said that she knew me as we had lived next door to each other for several years. Took me a minute to get her placed right but finally did. Got all the news about the place where we had lived for about 20 years,
DD#1 came over Sunday to tell us that their house had been sold and she has until the Saturday to get out. Her husband has moved to the goat farm already and DD is moving in with her DD as she had only 2 or 3 years to go until she can retire. They are very excited about the move and ready to go. Wish I could say the same. We moved to this town because DD lived her and she told us she wanted us close so she could help and now she is moving. I really don't care for this town, it is too small. One grocery store and WalMart and about nothing else. We drive 30 miles to the drs, church, etc. I am trying to stay happy but it is difficult at times. 
Gwen, how is the embroidery coming along? Get your machine fixed. I have put the knitting aside as it is so hot and have been making grocery tote bags with machine embroidery. If I can figure out how to post a picture from my phone, I will. I can't download my camera to this laptop . 
Made chicken curry per TP recipe Sunday and it was wonderful! I have been trying so many new recipies lately that I think DH would like some of the "old" food again.
We are still feeding the cat and kittens. We have the momma cat and 5 kittens. They are still very skiddish. They run when we open the patio door to feed them. Two other cats come by once in awhile for dinner too. Don't tell me that cats don't talk to each other. I am enjoying watching the kittens yet I know that we need a long term plan and we have none. I don't want to be the old cat lady hoarding a bunch of cats. These stay outside so all we do is feed and water them.
I have written a book. Off to close up the house and get to bed. Hugs and sweet dreams to each one.


----------



## iamsam

I think I need to come to texas and have a come to jesus talk with your daughter - don't you dare listen to her railyn - you come and talk all you want to - we love it. my blood boils when my children think they know better than I do. pffff i'm sorry you are stuck in the small town - is there a possibility of you moving somewhere better that you would enjoy? I would certainly look into it. you tell your daughter to get off her high horse - I said so. I expect to see lots and lots of you railyn - really - i'm just pis... - makes me mad. you come back real soon and often. you send that daughter to me if she gets to biggity. --- sam



Railyn said:


> This week Ihave been reading and not commenting. I have been accused of talking too much and my daughter had a talk with me about posting too much on the internet so I am trying to cut back my comments.
> I am still very upset about friend Jennifer's death and now especially since I talked with her mother and Jennifer's death was preventable. She refused to go to a dr. and was going to a naturapath. She had congestive heart failure and the place kept pumping her full of fluids and what she needed, according to her RN mother, was a diuratic. Mom is a wonderful Christian lady so she is managing her anger but it is not easy. She said that she told Jennifer many times to go to a dr. but she refused.
> DH and I had a fun experience the other day. We were in a office product store when a lady came up to me and said that she knew me as we had lived next door to each other for several years. Took me a minute to get her placed right but finally did. Got all the news about the place where we had lived for about 20 years,
> DD#1 came over Sunday to tell us that their house had been sold and she has until the Saturday to get out. Her husband has moved to the goat farm already and DD is moving in with her DD as she had only 2 or 3 years to go until she can retire. They are very excited about the move and ready to go. Wish I could say the same. We moved to this town because DD lived her and she told us she wanted us close so she could help and now she is moving. I really don't care for this town, it is too small. One grocery store and WalMart and about nothing else. We drive 30 miles to the drs, church, etc. I am trying to stay happy but it is difficult at times.
> Gwen, how is the embroidery coming along? Get your machine fixed. I have put the knitting aside as it is so hot and have been making grocery tote bags with machine embroidery. If I can figure out how to post a picture from my phone, I will. I can't download my camera to this laptop .
> Made chicken curry per TP recipe Sunday and it was wonderful! I have been trying so many new recipies lately that I think DH would like some of the "old" food again.
> We are still feeding the cat and kittens. We have the momma cat and 5 kittens. They are still very skiddish. They run when we open the patio door to feed them. Two other cats come by once in awhile for dinner too. Don't tell me that cats don't talk to each other. I am enjoying watching the kittens yet I know that we need a long term plan and we have none. I don't want to be the old cat lady hoarding a bunch of cats. These stay outside so all we do is feed and water them.
> I have written a book. Off to close up the house and get to bed. Hugs and sweet dreams to each one.


----------



## iamsam

I need to go to bed. ron is coming tomorrow - I think - to repair what I have done. I was having trouble with my word program so I thought I would uninstall it and then reinstall. oops. I must not have put the disk back and I was sure I had - I have torn this place apart but cannot find it. grrrrr also - when you uninstall you word document you also uninstall you email. I had forgotten that little tidbit. I really don't want his version of word - I really can't do anything with it. we will see what tomorrow brings. --- sam --- how is the coffee this morning purplefi?


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I need to go to bed. ron is coming tomorrow - I think - to repair what I have done. I was having trouble with my word program so I thought I would uninstall it and then reinstall. oops. I must not have put the disk back and I was sure I had - I have torn this place apart but cannot find it. grrrrr also - when you uninstall you word document you also uninstall you email. I had forgotten that little tidbit. I really don't want his version of word - I really can't do anything with it. we will see what tomorrow brings. --- sam --- how is the coffee this morning purplefi?


Just having it thanks Sam. Sorry I didn't make it here yesterday, I was rather busy. Another busy day today. But will post photos when I am up and on my computer.


----------



## freesia792

Thank you! I stumbled upon this quite by accident, and glad I did. Not sure how I'll find this once the thread wears out though.


darowil said:


> freesia I don't think I've seen you here before. Welcome to the TP do hope you join us again- we are always very happy to have new people join us.


----------



## darowil

freesia792 said:


> Thank you! I stumbled upon this quite by accident, and glad I did. Not sure how I'll find this once the thread wears out though.


Sam starts a new TP every week and posts the link for the next one on the old TP. So Friday evening he will start next weeks TP and put the link here so you go the end and find his post and click on it and there you are. You can also look for thewren and click on the ones he started (a few time a year he takes a break and then you need to rely on the link in the last TP as 3 of us share this task so). It also apperas in the digest Saturday morning so you can also get in that way as well.


----------



## agnescr

freesia792 said:


> Thank you! I stumbled upon this quite by accident, and glad I did. Not sure how I'll find this once the thread wears out though.


Sam post a link at the end of each week to the next TP


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Sam post a link at the end of each week to the next TP


Hi Agnes- clearly our posts crossed. How are you today? Was at a dinner last night and the speaker is from Scotland and said he was missing some lovely weather over there (he is in Inverness). Are you getting lovely weather as well?


----------



## freesia792

Thank you darowil, and agnescr for the info, and a HUGE thank you to Sam for doing this for us!


----------



## darowil

freesia792 said:


> Thank you darowil, and agnescr for the info, and a HUGE thank you to Sam for doing this for us!


And how are you? Whats your weather like.
We have had cold and windy but sunny but now rain. We've had a long spell of cold weather (well for us).


----------



## agnescr

good morning from a grey rainy Fife been busy last few days so not had a chance to read all of TP but will get round to it ASAP,in meantime healing thoughts and hugs to all.
Photo from yesterday Quinn, Kyle,Amy

edit: forgot to say Colin has been moved to a hospital nearer his home but it has add three and a half hours to my trip to see him,so might have to cut visiting to every other day or i will get nothing done


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey rainy Fife been busy last few days so not had a chance to read all of TP but will get round to it ASAP,in meantime healing thoughts and hugs to all.
> Photo from yesterday Quinn, Kyle,Amy
> 
> edit: forgot to say Colin has been moved to a hospital nearer his home but it has add three and a half hours to my trip to see him,so might have to cut visiting to every other day or i will get nothing done


That is far too far for you to travel every day. It's a shame for you that he is now so far away.
See you aren't having nice weather!


----------



## freesia792

It's been a cool summer here in Minnesota, but I like that. We usually have high heat and humidity that I really have grown not to be to fond of summer. Lots of rain, and I like that too. As soon as the snow melts people start complaining about "how dry it is, wish it would rain, crops aren't growing, etc".. LOL not this year. I just bought a cabin in Wisconsin, and I close on it on Aug 15. It's not big, it is old, but I'm so glad to have it. It's on the Mississippi river. It's a mobile home in a park so it's really affordable. You are so nice to ask me (and I say more than you ask -) lol sorry. I'm just excited. I have to be up in 2 1/2 hours for work, and I just can't sleep.


darowil said:


> And how are you? Whats your weather like.
> We have had cold and windy but sunny but now rain. We've had a long spell of cold weather (well for us).


----------



## darowil

freesia792 said:


> It's been a cool summer here in Minnesota, but I like that. We usually have high heat and humidity that I really have grown not to be to fond of summer. Lots of rain, and I like that too. As soon as the snow melts people start complaining about "how dry it is, wish it would rain, crops aren't growing, etc".. LOL not this year. I just bought a cabin in Wisconsin, and I close on it on Aug 15. It's not big, it is old, but I'm so glad to have it. It's on the Mississippi river. It's a mobile home in a park so it's really affordable. You are so nice to ask me (and I say more than you ask -) lol sorry. I'm just excited. I have to be up in 2 1/2 hours for work, and I just can't sleep.


It is difficult when you are working and can't sleep as you need to be alert for work.
Is the cabin for vacations or to move into to? It will be exciting for you though to have your own cabin.


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> Hi Agnes- clearly our posts crossed. How are you today? Was at a dinner last night and the speaker is from Scotland and said he was missing some lovely weather over there (he is in Inverness). Are you getting lovely weather as well?


we seem to get one ,maybe two days sunshine and then rain for a couple days,in fact we are having a downpour at this very minute so not much chance to work on my tan, will be more rust that tan at this rate I am a Inverness lassie and my eldest sister still stays there.


----------



## freesia792

What's odd, I'm technically homeless. Been transient for years. I have a house mate now, by his good graces. I was n an abusive situation, he saw it, and brought me here 2 years ago. He doesn't charge me rent of any kind (I mean that). He was upset when he heard I got the cabin cause he thought I was moving. I can't do that because it's 2 hours away from my work. So, housemate is relieved..all good there. BUT, he dates ladies, and if one should take, I dare say she wont understand my living here. So, for now a cabin, home in an emergency. I also have tried to convince house mate to ENJOY the cabin (at least during the week, cause weekends will be me - which he's used to, but also my bro's family and I suspect that more often then I'd wish, bro's inlaws.


darowil said:


> It is difficult when you are working and can't sleep as you need to be alert for work.
> Is the cabin for vacations or to move into to? It will be exciting for you though to have your own cabin.


----------



## darowil

Sounds wise to have a place of your own. BUt how nice of your housemate to take you in.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it yesterday but I had meetings with our local museum to see how the WI can get involved in the rememberence services in November and then out to tea with an old friend. Today I am going to London for a tour of the new BBC offices and studios. 
Sending healing vibes and hugs to you all.
Wednesday photos...


----------



## darowil

That fox is a beutiful looking animal and a delightful flower. Are the BBC moving?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Railyn said:


> my daughter had a talk with me about posting too much on the internet.
> 
> Jennifer's death was preventable. She refused to go to a dr. and was going to a naturapath.
> 
> Her husband has moved to the goat farm already and DD is moving in with her DD as she had only 2 or 3 years to go until she can retire. We moved to this town because DD lived her and she told us she wanted us close so she could help and now she is moving.
> 
> We are still feeding the cat and kittens.


Oh, Railyn, we enjoy reading your chitchat. Esp the bits about the cat/kittens-- same story here. Just watch posting about stuff bad guys could pick up on (like leaving for a trip-- they could rob your house)

So sad that Jennifer was in the clutches of the naturapath-- any chance they could sue the person? Surely should be put out of business.

And your experience of moving to be close to family is one I've heard before. Know of one situation where it worked well but often jobs change and then there's another move or real problems. This has kept me from moving near my kids! Just hope I can pay for help when I need it.

Keep your head up, you'll figure things out.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

This was posted on the main page by saskgayle-- thought y'all would enjoy it. She's from "northern" Saskatchewan.
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/7/15/thumb-1405464093127-image.jpg


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> TNS...Lovely cats. Could almost be twins.


They're brothers. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I may have to order some - think it is only available in Australia. sugarsugar - what is snowgum? --- sam


It is an outdoor and adventure wear retail shop. I had to google it Sam.... I had no idea! :shock: :shock: LOL


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Dryer sheets....now that is a new one for me. I will definitely tell DH. They would be very light weight for packing too.


I haven't tried it myself, but lots of folk swear by Avon's Skin so Soft, the original one. I think it has citronella in it which might help.


----------



## TNS

nicho said:


> Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


Wow, Nicho, what a wonderful holiday and lovely photos, especially you and Shirley. I hope you get rid of that cough, and enjoy your farewell dinner, have a good flight home then get to rest a bit at home!! I'll wait patiently for you to tell us all about it when you've recovered from the trip. Best wishes in the meantime.


----------



## TNS

Rookie, you must be tearing your hair out, just trying to do the best for DD. Please look after your own health whilst coping with everyone else! Big hug.


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> As many of you know, I love going out in the wee hours and looking at the sky on those sleepless nights. Much easier tonight as the weather is perfect and so was the moon. Magical for sure.


Beautiful pictures, thank you!


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Still can't get into my emails. Anyway I've been shopping. Bought some food to feed the family this evening. Then a quick trip to the garden centre as Mr P wanted some mud. I just happened to do a slight detour via the clothing department and this jacket had my name on it...


Love your jacket, especially the butterfly-side-out. I'm intrigued by the mud requirement! :?: see you've already explained this...


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Glad you found relief for the rash.
> Please tell Tim that I wish him a very happy birthday from Virginia!
> Junek


Please add my greetings from Guernsey, British Channel Islands for Tim.

And Happy Birthday to Aran and Kathleendoris too!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers that Wicket will come home or be found quickly. Big {{{HUG}}} for you.


From me too! We do worry about our dear pets, especially if you don't know where they are.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Sam, the rash is much better but not gone by any means!! Very few new blisters from the poison ivy (doc's diagnosis) after steroid injection at Urgent Care and prednisone and antihistamine scripts filled today. My left inner arm--upper and lower--look awful and may have some scarring in spots, plus some bruising and swelling in places.
> 
> A few new spots calling out for scratching are being ignored as much as possible. It seems that those that tried to move up to my face and scalp are gone. Thank God for that!! The back of my left ear was becoming quite annoying.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


I'm so glad you went to the Dr and got some relief. The only good thing about poison ivy is it runs its course in about 2 weeks. Did you pick it up on your own or do you still think you got it from some of the squares?.
Glad it's at least a little better.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey rainy Fife been busy last few days so not had a chance to read all of TP but will get round to it ASAP,in meantime healing thoughts and hugs to all.
> Photo from yesterday Quinn, Kyle,Amy
> 
> edit: forgot to say Colin has been moved to a hospital nearer his home but it has add three and a half hours to my trip to see him,so might have to cut visiting to every other day or i will get nothing done


That is a lovely photo of the children!

I am so sorry visiting Colin has become such a mission. Makes it a very long trip for you. used to take me between an hour and a half to two hours to get to see my dad, each way, but an extra 3 1/2 hours is pretty awful. Can you knit on the bus?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> That fox is a beutiful looking animal and a delightful flower. Are the BBC moving?


They moved a year or two ago into a brand spanking new building, just as our authorities decided to cut the free to air service.


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey rainy Fife been busy last few days so not had a chance to read all of TP but will get round to it ASAP,in meantime healing thoughts and hugs to all.
> Photo from yesterday Quinn, Kyle,Amy
> 
> edit: forgot to say Colin has been moved to a hospital nearer his home but it has add three and a half hours to my trip to see him,so might have to cut visiting to every other day or i will get nothing done


Sorry to hear that Colin has been moved farther from you. Especially since his family is so bad about visiting!
I guess those are grandson. They're a darling group. I know you're proud of them.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> This was posted on the main page by saskgayle-- thought y'all would enjoy it. She's from "northern" Saskatchewan.
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/7/15/thumb-1405464093127-image.jpg


A beautiful image!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it yesterday but I had meetings with our local museum to see how the WI can get involved in the rememberence services in November and then out to tea with an old friend. Today I am going to London for a tour of the new BBC offices and studios.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to you all.
> Wednesday photos...


Your dianthus is lovely. (You won't believe how I had to fight this tablet over that word!!!) And your garden fox
looks very much at home.
You always have such interesting things going on!
Junek


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> Jersey's will always be my favorite. Will you get another one?


They are lovely, and often have such pretty eyelashes! And a quiet temperament. And wonderful rich milk.


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> That's when we need TNS so we could get above the clouds.


Well, strictly my DH! :lol:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> TNS?


Think this refers to the light aircraft....


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Think this refers to the light aircraft....


I had failed to remember you user name!


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, she flies all over from the Channel Islands. I imagine they can get above some of the clouds.


We can fly up to around 10,000ft but above that you should have oxygen supply. We certainly can get above the lower cloud cover, and they look so pretty when it's just little fluffies.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I had failed to remember you user name!


Don't worry, you do remember 'me' I suspect :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Don't worry, you do remember 'me' I suspect :lol:


Indeed I do!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you to all the prayer warriors! It was a long and sress-filled night, but things are looking rosier this a.m. I'll write more details later just want to focus on the positive right now.


----------



## martina

Railyn, your daughter needs reminding that it is children who should spend less time on the computer and you are not her child. However, she is yours. My sons are always careful to add "But it is up to you" when offering me advice of any kind.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from *Tessadele* lately? I checked her postings and she's not been on in over a month.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Dear Joy, I have just spoken at some length with Tessa- she does have health issues, and the patches she must use, are now making her very sleepy. The cat had to go to the vet, so we had to stop talking, but she also has a delightful 2 year old gt granddaughter, who is the delight of their days. She nearly posted yesterday, but fell asleep- something she says happens a lot now.
All in all she is just busy with life as it is now.


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> Gigi, prayers for all are on their way.


From me too, Gigi.


----------



## gagesmom

9:30am here and I am up and ready to take on another day.  

going back to catch up

Just got caught up, have to go and get some breakfast and a few things done. will check in before work this afternoon


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey rainy Fife been busy last few days so not had a chance to read all of TP but will get round to it ASAP,in meantime healing thoughts and hugs to all.
> Photo from yesterday Quinn, Kyle,Amy
> 
> edit: forgot to say Colin has been moved to a hospital nearer his home but it has add three and a half hours to my trip to see him,so might have to cut visiting to every other day or i will get nothing done


What a cute photo! 
Sorry, Colin has been moved so far away, 3 1/2 hrs is sure too far to visit every day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

freesia792 said:


> Thank you! I stumbled upon this quite by accident, and glad I did. Not sure how I'll find this once the thread wears out though.


You will get lots of tips on how to find us. I personally have several ways.
1. Go to User List and type in thewren, then go to his list for topics started.

2. Go to Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities and you will find us.

3. Go to My posts and use my last post to here.

LOL I have a few more but that will get you started. At the end of the week we start a new one and Sam gives the link so that is another means of getting to the new one.

Others will have more ways (and I see help was alread there.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ) I'm sure or explain it differently so you will understand. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> Sorry to hear that Colin has been moved farther from you. Especially since his family is so bad about visiting!
> I guess those are grandson. They're a darling group. I know you're proud of them.
> Junek


I'm not sure I can blame the tablet for that goof. But I do want to apologize to your lovely little grand daughter and let her know that I did indeed see that she is a beautiful little lady!!!
Junek


----------



## martina

Agnescr. All that travelling is too much every day. Go as often as is comfortable for you and make the most of your time together. Will his other family members be able to visit more often now?


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey rainy Fife been busy last few days so not had a chance to read all of TP but will get round to it ASAP,in meantime healing thoughts and hugs to all.
> Photo from yesterday Quinn, Kyle,Amy
> 
> edit: forgot to say Colin has been moved to a hospital nearer his home but it has add three and a half hours to my trip to see him,so might have to cut visiting to every other day or i will get nothing done


How precious they are!!! Beautiful smiles.
Oh no, so sorry so much time has been added to your trip. Hope Colin is continuing to improve.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Melody...So glad time went well at work and how great to meet others with the same interests. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Railyn...I agree with you, anything to do with the heart needs a heart specialist and a good one. So sorry you got talked to about being on here too much. You left your town with all your connections and friends to be near her, so perhaps it is her that needs the talking too.:wink: I see Sam already said as much but much better!! Your curry dish sounds lovely and will make Sam feel so good. That has to be so disappointing to move somewhere to be close to the children and later have them move. I'm sure you gave up friends. Are you thinking you will move to a bigger town?

Freesia...How exciting to get your new to you cabin on one of the great old rivers. I wish you many wonderful moments and great new memories you will create there.


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> I'm not sure I can blame the tablet for that goof. But I do want to apologize to your lovely little grand daughter and let her know that I did indeed see that she is a beautiful little lady!!!
> Junek


not a problem June I can never understand why she always has to scrunch down..very few pics of her standing up but i love this one


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


Congratulations on the grandbaby Gigi!!! Definitely prayers going up for all, I'm with you about a foot up the docs hineys, seems they would have made a decision to do the c-section much earlier, but as you said, what do we know. :roll: 
Keeping all in hugs and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Poledra-- I think you were the one who posted the lime green mitts-- they are going well-- hope to have them done fast as GD will be here the end of the month. Think I am going to work both at once because I managed to get my hands on an extra set of DPN #6!


Fantastic, so glad you are enjoying them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is great....I just know this job is going to be so much better all around for you. God works in mysterious ways.


gagesmom said:


> I do have to say I am very excited.....at work today I worked with two cashiers that knit. One of the two also weaves, spins and is all around crafty. The other just knits and another yet crochets. I brought my knitting yesterday and today and was happy to have a few people in the lunch room ask what I was making.
> Also one of the girls I got hired with crochets.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> not a problem June I can never understand why she always has to scrunch down..very few pics of her standing up but i love this one


Did you knit her top, Agnes? She is one bonny lass!


----------



## TNS

gagesmom
I do have to say I am very excited.....at work today I worked with two cashiers that knit. One of the two also weaves said:


> Sounds like you've landed in a good spot! Do they stock yarn in your store?


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Your dianthus is lovely. (You won't believe how I had to fight this tablet over that word!!!) And your garden fox
> looks very much at home.
> You always have such interesting things going on!
> Junek


Gorgeous flower and fox. Think he's found his/her home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Well, strictly my DH! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you to all the prayer warriors! It was a long and sress-filled night, but things are looking rosier this a.m. I'll write more details later just want to focus on the positive right now.


Not an easy time for sure. Glad that night is over and hope you will now see continual progress in your DD's healing. Sending more healing wishes across the miles for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cashmeregma said:


> 3. Go to My posts and use my last post to here.
> 
> LOL I might reword that. Go to My Posts and use your last post to KTP.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey rainy Fife been busy last few days so not had a chance to read all of TP but will get round to it ASAP,in meantime healing thoughts and hugs to all.
> Photo from yesterday Quinn, Kyle,Amy
> 
> edit: forgot to say Colin has been moved to a hospital nearer his home but it has add three and a half hours to my trip to see him,so might have to cut visiting to every other day or i will get nothing done


That's a long return journey; no way you can be expected to do this daily! Will he now get more visits from his family if he's closer to them?


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> not a problem June I can never understand why she always has to scrunch down..very few pics of her standing up but i love this one


She is quite a beautiful and sweet looking girl.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Marilyn (Railyn). Having real issues with embroidery machine. Repairman just called and the part that needs fixing is almost $1000 with labor......am trying to decide whether or not to bite the bullet and repair or bite the bullet and trade it in. Decisions, decisions. Have to do one or the other as I NEED my machine.

I now you are struggling with DD's move; happy for her but sad also. Sending you prayers for comfort. Since you don't particularly like the town you are in could you and Ray move again to a location you prefer? I know that would be an expense I'm sure but may be worth considering. Might be better to be closer to doctors, etc. Looks like we both have decisions to make. Again, praying for guidance and comfort.



Railyn said:


> This week Ihave been reading and not commenting. I have been accused of talking too much and my daughter had a talk with me about posting too much on the internet so I am trying to cut back my comments.
> I am still very upset about friend Jennifer's death and now especially since I talked with her mother and Jennifer's death was preventable. She refused to go to a dr. and was going to a naturapath. She had congestive heart failure and the place kept pumping her full of fluids and what she needed, according to her RN mother, was a diuratic. Mom is a wonderful Christian lady so she is managing her anger but it is not easy. She said that she told Jennifer many times to go to a dr. but she refused.
> DH and I had a fun experience the other day. We were in a office product store when a lady came up to me and said that she knew me as we had lived next door to each other for several years. Took me a minute to get her placed right but finally did. Got all the news about the place where we had lived for about 20 years,
> DD#1 came over Sunday to tell us that their house had been sold and she has until the Saturday to get out. Her husband has moved to the goat farm already and DD is moving in with her DD as she had only 2 or 3 years to go until she can retire. They are very excited about the move and ready to go. Wish I could say the same. We moved to this town because DD lived her and she told us she wanted us close so she could help and now she is moving. I really don't care for this town, it is too small. One grocery store and WalMart and about nothing else. We drive 30 miles to the drs, church, etc. I am trying to stay happy but it is difficult at times.
> Gwen, how is the embroidery coming along? Get your machine fixed. I have put the knitting aside as it is so hot and have been making grocery tote bags with machine embroidery. If I can figure out how to post a picture from my phone, I will. I can't download my camera to this laptop .
> Made chicken curry per TP recipe Sunday and it was wonderful! I have been trying so many new recipies lately that I think DH would like some of the "old" food again.
> We are still feeding the cat and kittens. We have the momma cat and 5 kittens. They are still very skiddish. They run when we open the patio door to feed them. Two other cats come by once in awhile for dinner too. Don't tell me that cats don't talk to each other. I am enjoying watching the kittens yet I know that we need a long term plan and we have none. I don't want to be the old cat lady hoarding a bunch of cats. These stay outside so all we do is feed and water them.
> I have written a book. Off to close up the house and get to bed. Hugs and sweet dreams to each one.


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> Sam, the rash is much better but not gone by any means!! Very few new blisters from the poison ivy (doc's diagnosis) after steroid injection at Urgent Care and prednisone and antihistamine scripts filled today. My left inner arm--upper and lower--look awful and may have some scarring in spots, plus some bruising and swelling in places.
> 
> A few new spots calling out for scratching are being ignored as much as possible. It seems that those that tried to move up to my face and scalp are gone. Thank God for that!! The back of my left ear was becoming quite annoying.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Sorry you are still suffering with the rash, and hope you will soon have it under control. Luckily poison ivy isn't a problem here, and I hope not to encounter it!


----------



## iamsam

good morning - I am on alex's computer - ron was here this morning and my computer is now in napoleon so I am not going to be on for a while - as to my opening - I may be a little late so just continue chatting and I will see you later. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> ... Having real issues with embroidery machine. Repairman just called and the part that needs fixing is almost $1000 with labor......am trying to decide whether or not to bite the bullet and repair or bite the bullet and trade it in. Decisions, decisions. Have to do one or the other as I NEED my machine.
> ...


sounds like a trade might be the way to go! What a nuisance it is being so temperamental!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> good morning - I am on alex's computer - ron was here this morning and my computer is now in napoleon so I am not going to be on for a while - as to my opening - I may be a little late so just continue chatting and I will see you later. --- sam


we do understand Sam- even a day or two late would not be a disaster- we are used to getting split up!


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Hello to al my dear KTP friends. I have missed you all over the last few weeks and will never catch up on al the news. We have had the most marvellous trip with so many wonderful highlights, but one of them was definitely meeting Shirley in Calgary Airport as we waited for our flight to Hawaii. Thank you Shirley for coming out to meet us. It was fun talking to you and it would have been great to have had a longer visit. It was like catching up with a friend, not meeting a stranger for the first time. We are now in Waikiki getting ready to have a farewell dinner before flying home tomorrow. As much as I have loved our trip, I am looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my own bed. I will also have to go to the doctor as I have a bad cough that will not go away. Sending you all my best wishes until I get home and have some time to organise some photos of our adventures to share with you.


Just looking at Nicho's photos again and think that last one of the sunrise could be in a magazine. I imagine there is a lot of jet lag from such a long flight home. Hope you are recovering and know you have such wonderful memories, with meeting Shirley as a highlight of the trip. That has to be the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Gweniepooh

All the children are just adorable. Are Kyle and Amy Quinn's siblings?

Sorry your trip to see Colin has been lengthened and I'm sure he will understand your having to limit the frequency of your visit. Sad for both of you. I hope this new hospital will be as good for him medically.



agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey rainy Fife been busy last few days so not had a chance to read all of TP but will get round to it ASAP,in meantime healing thoughts and hugs to all.
> Photo from yesterday Quinn, Kyle,Amy
> 
> edit: forgot to say Colin has been moved to a hospital nearer his home but it has add three and a half hours to my trip to see him,so might have to cut visiting to every other day or i will get nothing done


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've used it before but not particularly fond of the feel & smell. It does work. DH tried the bracelets I bought when he went on a long hike on Monday and they worked well according to him so I guess he is set.



TNS said:


> I haven't tried it myself, but lots of folk swear by Avon's Skin so Soft, the original one. I think it has citronella in it which might help.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just talked to DH and I we decided that as much trouble the embroidery machine has been (think I got a lemon originally) I am going to trade it in and purchase new one. REALLY don't need/want the expense either way but I do sew quite often and we figure this will be the best option; just bad timing. Of course is there ever a good time to have to lay out such an expense....not here. So I am excited as it will be an upgraded model and hopefully an even better machine overall. Will go down to the business this afternoon; it is an hour away.


----------



## Sorlenna

agnescr said:


> edit: forgot to say Colin has been moved to a hospital nearer his home but it has add three and a half hours to my trip to see him,so might have to cut visiting to every other day or i will get nothing done


I hope that's a good move for Colin--will his family be closer now and perhaps visit more? It's a shame for it to be so much longer for you, though.

Oh, I see others have asked the same thing!


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> not a problem June I can never understand why she always has to scrunch down..very few pics of her standing up but i love this one


She should stand tall and proud--she's very pretty!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked to DH and I we decided that as much trouble the embroidery machine has been (think I got a lemon originally) I am going to trade it in and purchase new one. REALLY don't need/want the expense either way but I do sew quite often and we figure this will be the best option; just bad timing. Of course is there ever a good time to have to lay out such an expense....not here. So I am excited as it will be an upgraded model and hopefully an even better machine overall. Will go down to the business this afternoon; it is an hour away.


I hope the new machine is better than the old one was even when the older one was new.
I know you're excited. Hope you get a decent trade off!
Junek


----------



## martina

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked to DH and I we decided that as much trouble the embroidery machine has been (think I got a lemon originally) I am going to trade it in and purchase new one. REALLY don't need/want the expense either way but I do sew quite often and we figure this will be the best option; just bad timing. Of course is there ever a good time to have to lay out such an expense....not here. So I am excited as it will be an upgraded model and hopefully an even better machine overall. Will go down to the business this afternoon; it is an hour away.


That sounds like the best option, after all if this problem is fixed another one could pop up straight away and then you would end up paying out again. Let us know which one you get.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you knit her top, Agnes? She is one bonny lass!


No Julie its a bought top,and unusual for her to wear anything long sleeved....we all think so too Julie though she can be very opinionated to say the least 9 going on 30!


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> She is quite a beautiful and sweet looking girl.


thank you x


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> All the children are just adorable. Are Kyle and Amy Quinn's siblings?
> 
> Sorry your trip to see Colin has been lengthened and I'm sure he will understand your having to limit the frequency of your visit. Sad for both of you. I hope this new hospital will be as good for him medically.


i have 1 son 2 daughters

Kyle is DS's boy,
Amy is eldest DD's lassie,
Quinn is youngest DD's grandson

I hope it will be Gwen and hopefully will mean more visits from his family,but not optimistic


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked to DH and I we decided that as much trouble the embroidery machine has been (think I got a lemon originally) I am going to trade it in and purchase new one. REALLY don't need/want the expense either way but I do sew quite often and we figure this will be the best option; just bad timing. Of course is there ever a good time to have to lay out such an expense....not here. So I am excited as it will be an upgraded model and hopefully an even better machine overall. Will go down to the business this afternoon; it is an hour away.


Hope you are able to get a good trade-in Gwen and a model that will give you years of good service. I know the timing is bad right now with preparing things for KAP. Just like OH Joy with poison ivy while doing the afghans.


----------



## Sorlenna

agnescr said:


> No Julie its a bought top,and unusual for her to wear anything long sleeved....we all think so too Julie though she can be very opinionated to say the least 9 going on 30!


Is she tall for her age or taller than her friends? I used to stand like that when I was around that age because I was taller than almost every other kid in my school (in 5th and 6th grade) and I felt very self-conscious about it. But she is lovely and should stand proudly!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> No Julie its a bought top,and unusual for her to wear anything long sleeved....we all think so too Julie though she can be very opinionated to say the least 9 going on 30!


She obviously generally does not feel the cold! My 11 year old DGD is likewise of very strong opinions! Though I had been saying 11 going on 15!!!!!


----------



## Railyn

RE embroidery machine. If you have been having trouble with it from the get-go, bite the bullet and trade it in. An embroidery machine can be so much fun or a pain in the neck. I really enjoy mine and am on my way back there now. It is in a back bedroom. I have made such good use of my machine and don't regret for a minute that I bought it. It was expensive however I as so happy with it. Decisions, decisions, I know.
I would like to move but the money is very tight so will have to see what happens. Time will tell.

I see that I put my two cents worth in before reading to the end of the blog. A new machine is always a wonderful thing. I would like a new surgery but it will have to wait awhile. Good luck with your new machine Gwen.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Good Morning my dear KP family! I feel so truly blessed with all the beautiful birthday wishes, pms, cards and the beautiful picture of the wolves (they are one of my favorite animals), e-cards, phone calls and the beautiful day I had yesterday! You are all such amazing people and I am so happy to be part of this wonderful group who are all so accepting and loving! It is like being surrounded in a cocoon of love as soft as an angel's touch. I truly thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your kindness, it has indeed touched my soul.

I would like to share my day with you all because I was spoiled rotten yesterday (as I am all the time by my darling hubby). As many of you know I had a very difficult day on July 14th, Monday. Your prayers helped me so quickly and so thoroughly that yesterday, Tuesday, was one of the closest things to a pain free day I have had in the last 6 years! Our KP Prayer Warriors did this for me! The most amazing and blessed gift I have ever received. God bless each and every one of you, and many many thanks from me! As I was up almost all night on Monday night, along about midnight...well just shortly after, Hubby makes a surprise appearance upstairs with a grin the size of Texas on his face and his hands behind his back. He promptly took out one of the most beautiful gift bags I have ever seen and handed it to me. I will try and take some pictures so that you can all see what I mean. Now hubby knows that I have a problem with spending lots of money on cut flowers as they perish so quickly. On this beautiful bag are a bouquet of ivory colored tulips with very delicate sparkles along the edges of the petals. Very, very elegant and they will last forever! As I opened my gift, I found a Seagate 1TB backup hard drive for my computers. I have a laptop and a desktop and this drive will hold everything I have on both of them with room to spare! Hubby said to me, I see you saving all these beautiful patterns, your work stuff, your business stuff, and all the rest of it, and I know how it would break your heart should something happen and you lose everything. I will definitely put that to good use and save everything! Along with that came two discs of hidden object games (which are my favorite!), each disc has between 15 and 20 games on it! Also a crime scene game featuring Castle's Beckett and Richard Castle! I am a huge fan of the show and love to sit and puzzle along with them to solve the crimes! As I reached back into the bag again, I felt something very soft which turned out to be a beautiful white tank top and a lovely animal print (in earth tones) dress! All the while hubby is sitting there saying, keep going, there's more!! Now one of my weaknesses are those little round cheese wheels that have the wax coating. Babybel is the brand name I am sure most of you are familiar with. They are scrumptious! All this was topped off by such a beautiful card. It brought tears to my eyes. He is such an amazing man. He shops for clothing for me and has never gotten a size wrong, a color or style wrong or the texture wrong. I am a texture freak like that. When I go shopping I close my eyes and feel my way through the store instead of looking through it! 
I spent the afternoon getting the lawn under control again, so there's a reprieve for the citizens against farm animals in town! When Hubby got home, he informed me we were going out for dinner. We tried a new place last night and boy were we ever pleasantly surprised! We started off with Mushrooms Neptune and Calamari. It''s the first time I have ever seen Calamari served with anything but tzatziki sauce! They had a lovely Lemon Aioli and it was just delicious! I tried something called a spinach berry salad. It was baby spinach leaves, almond slices, fresh blueberries, raspberries and sliced strawberries. It had a wonderful vinaigrette dressing and tasted divine! Hubby said their Greek Salad was just as amazing. Hubby opted for steak and I opted for ribs. The steak was surprisingly done to perfection and since he ordered it Chicago style, it was nice to see a local chef that actually knew what that meant. This was topped off with a piece of strawberry cheesecake and a glass of Copper Moon Pino Gregio. What a simply amazing time. =)
Well by the time we got back, it was definitely crawl into bed time as I was having trouble keeping my eyes open. lol

Again, my dear KP family, thank you with all my heart for all the wonderful wishes and the prayers which mean so very much to me. I wish each one of you a very blessed day. May God hold you all gently in the palm of his hand and take good care of you always.

C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]

Fresh coffee and tea for everyone!

Much Love,
Tess =)


----------



## Ms. Tess

Here is a wonderful summer recipe I found yesterday and thought with all the gatherings and events going on perhaps some of you would love to have something this easy and impressive to take along. If you don't have access to kool aid, then you can use a small box of jello in your flavor of choice to make this pie.

Hugssssssssss,
Tess =)


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> if I was the father I would be learning French without telling anyone - surprise. --- sam


I told him the same thing! They sure can keep birthday and Christmas presents a secret this way though.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> ...
> I would like to move but the money is very tight so will have to see what happens. Time will tell.
> 
> I see that I put my two cents worth in before reading to the end of the blog. A new machine is always a wonderful thing. I would like a new surgery but it will have to wait awhile. Good luck with your new machine Gwen.


I can fully appreciate the quandary you are in! In my case I am left high and dry after my father's death and the kidnap of Fale (DH), I would love to move south to be closer to the DGK's (and my daughter, obviously) but costs particularly with the high rentals following the earthquakes, over the whole region render things impossible. I.e., I COULD move, just, but I would not gain from it, and then there would be the huge problem of finding a rental that would accept my Ringo- and he is non-negotiable as far as I am concerned. I too would love an embroidery machine, but what I would like is so far beyond my purchasing range- it will remain just a dream- what to do with the lotto winnings on the tickets I NEVER buy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123

Gwennie, happy you are getting new machine.
Agnes, grandchildren precious.
TNS, so happy you had such a special birthday.
Maya and I had nice walk.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> I think I need to come to texas and have a come to jesus talk with your daughter - don't you dare listen to her railyn - you come and talk all you want to - we love it. my blood boils when my children think they know better than I do. pffff i'm sorry you are stuck in the small town - is there a possibility of you moving somewhere better that you would enjoy? I would certainly look into it. you tell your daughter to get off her high horse - I said so. I expect to see lots and lots of you railyn - really - i'm just pis... - makes me mad. you come back real soon and often. you send that daughter to me if she gets to biggity. --- sam


I agree with Sam. I found that my kids suddenly started treating me like a child. I tolerated it for awhile as I didn't want to upset them. On my 65th birthday they had a party for my and I told them that I wanted to talk to them about something very important to me. Then I laid it out that I was still their mother, not their child and that I had no intention of being their child. I expected to be treated with respect, and that Pat and I were quite able to look after ourselves. We were glad to have their opinions but would not tolerate being talked down to. They just sat there. Pat and I then said lets have the cake! I have never had a problem since. I do have very nice kids and we do never interfere with them. I think they really thought they were being 'hellpful'. Best thing I ever did.

Son was just over and they really want us to make the move to BC. So we committed today that if our test results were what we expected that we would let Kelly (son) move us once we sorted out our situation, and that it would possibly be in October this year or early spring. So I still need the Prayer warriors to bring good results for my heart tests (I am quite sure that they will be quite good. If not I think it might require a stent or at the most a bypass} - Pat has been through both procedures so they don't scare me. Soo, on 
Aug. 8 I will know where we stand.

Meanwhile we are going to start seriously getting rid of stuff and getting ready for a move. so keep me in your thoughts.


----------



## agnescr

Sorlenna said:


> Is she tall for her age or taller than her friends? I used to stand like that when I was around that age because I was taller than almost every other kid in my school (in 5th and 6th grade) and I felt very self-conscious about it. But she is lovely and should stand proudly!


She is tall wears clothes to fit 13 yrs, but then her dad is 6ft 4, her mum my DD is 5ft 2,she will soon be taller than me,i measure in at 4ft 11


----------



## angelam

C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]

Fresh coffee and tea for everyone!

Much Love,
Tess =)[/quote]

Tess, thank you for sharing your day with us. What a very thoughtful and caring hubby you have. He's a definite keeper. Glad you had such a great day with a lovely meal in the evening to round it off.


----------



## jknappva

Dearest Tess. What grand surprises from your wonderful DH. He's definitely a keeper!
I'm so glad you had such a fun birthday.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]
> 
> Fresh coffee and tea for everyone!
> 
> Much Love,
> Tess =)


Tess, thank you for sharing your day with us. What a very thoughtful and caring hubby you have. He's a definite keeper. Glad you had such a great day with a lovely meal in the evening to round it off.[/quote]

I will second this! A heartwarming account!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I agree with Sam. I found that my kids suddenly started treating me like a child. I tolerated it for awhile as I didn't want to upset them. On my 65th birthday they had a party for my and I told them that I wanted to talk to them about something very important to me. Then I laid it out that I was still their mother, not their child and that I had no intention of being their child. I expected to be treated with respect, and that Pat and I were quite able to look after ourselves. We were glad to have their opinions but would not tolerate being talked down to. They just sat there. Pat and I then said lets have the cake! I have never had a problem since. I do have very nice kids and we do never interfere with them. I think they really thought they were being 'hellpful'. Best thing I ever did.
> 
> Son was just over and they really want us to make the move to BC. So we committed today that if our test results were what we expected that we would let Kelly (son) move us once we sorted out our situation, and that it would possibly be in October this year or early spring. So I still need the Prayer warriors to bring good results for my heart tests (I am quite sure that they will be quite good. If not I think it might require a stent or at the most a bypass} - Pat has been through both procedures so they don't scare me. Soo, on
> Aug. 8 I will know where we stand.
> 
> Meanwhile we are going to start seriously getting rid of stuff and getting ready for a move. so keep me in your thoughts.


Sometimes we just have to remind our children that just because we've gotten older does NOT mean we're in our second childhood.
I'm still keeping you and Pat in my prayers, of course.
Such good news that you've made a firm decision to move. With God's grace and help, your test results will be good.
I really like your new avatar.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

agnescr said:


> She is tall wears clothes to fit 13 yrs, but then her dad is 6ft 4, her mum my DD is 5ft 2,she will soon be taller than me,i measure in at 4ft 11


My second DD towers over me (and I am not short at 5' 6"!) but my other two are shorter than I; my son, though, is over 6' like his dad. I well remember when suddenly I was looking *up* at him!


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, Tess! I am thrilled to hear how lovely a day you had. May you have many, many more!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you knit her top, Agnes? She is one bonny lass!


I'd second that one-- very pretty.


----------



## Railyn

Tess, what a wonderful birthday. congrads.


----------



## agnescr

sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, happy you are getting new machine.
> Agnes, grandchildren precious.
> TNS, so happy you had such a special birthday.
> Maya and I had nice walk.


thank you joy hope you are feeling better x


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Ms. Tess said:


> spoiled rotten yesterday Also a crime scene game featuring Castle's Beckett and Richard Castle! I am a texture freak like that. When I go shopping I close my eyes and feel my way through the store instead of looking through it!
> 
> C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]
> 
> Fresh coffee and tea for everyone!


What a lovely day you had! And what a great hubby who obviously knows his lady-love very well. I, too, enjoy Castle/Beckett. And your comment about texture reminded of my middle DGD who used to wander down the aisles of the fabric store, rubbing each fabric and saying, GM, this one is nice! And I love your cups! What fun.


----------



## agnescr

Ms Tess what a lovely day and great hubby you have :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Ms. Tess said:


> Here is a wonderful summer recipe I found yesterday and thought with all the gatherings and events going on perhaps some of you would love to have something this easy and impressive to take along. If you don't have access to kool aid, then you can use a small box of jello in your flavor of choice to make this pie.
> 
> Hugssssssssss,
> Tess =)


that would be lethal for me..sounds nice though


----------



## agnescr

Designer1234 said:


> I told him the same thing! They sure can keep birthday and Christmas presents a secret this way though.


Shirley what a lovely pic of you and Pat...hope results are what you wish for x


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'd second that one-- very pretty.


She struggles with her weight,does not eat much sweets crisps or fried food,with how active she is should be like a rake,she does swimming twice a week,athletics,ti-kwan-do,cycles, walks miles every day with her mum,and can't sit still for 2mins in a row


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Did not sleep well last night but had a nice day anyway. Got up very early (awake anyway) and watered a good bit of my flowers, needing it badly, no rain for a couple weeks. Then judged open class foods and preservation in neighboring county. Bought 4 things to bring home to treat friends. Stopped at asst living to see my friend who had another resident visiting along with adult GS who had been helping my friend move some things from old room to new room. We all had pieces of rhubarb-cherry pie--very good. Then I came home and took a nap. My cat was very worried, kept checking why I was in bed at that hour. She finally decided it was OK and slept with me. No fairs for 2 wks.


----------



## Sandy

Happy Birthday to all I have missed! I haven't checked in for a couple of days, but am caught up (can't remember much of what I read). Tired and in pain but will get it checked out tomorrow. Putting up with the heat inside is hard enough without having pain to go with it. It is supposed to start getting cooler in the next few days so maybe I can finish the mess I started with the back bedroom. Now I need to check all my emails. At least I know my priorities I check in here before my emails! See you all later!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've tried rhubarb with strawberries and raspberries, but never cherries, but sure do want to now. I think that would be a great combination.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I've tried rhubarb with strawberries and raspberries, but never cherries, but sure do want to now. I think that would be a great combination.


The tart pie cherries were a great combo with the rhubarb-- plus she had a superior crust.

Before I forget it again, I think there may be some b-days I missed, so Happy B-day to all who are marking their day and many more to come.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto....so glad you had a fab day!


jknappva said:


> Dearest Tess. What grand surprises from your wonderful DH. He's definitely a keeper!
> I'm so glad you had such a fun birthday.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

I've still not had rhubarb...can't find it around here. :thumbdown:

Gotta go make supper now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got home about 20 minutes ago from getting the new embroidery machine. It is another Husquvarna....the Topaz model. A bit better than the Designer SE one step below the Ruby. Eyed the Ruby model but the Topaz was a better price for me; didn't totally blow the budget. Main difference between the Topaz & the Ruby is the Topaz has a slightly smaller screen but I can deal with that okay. Got a fair trade in credit too.
Too tired to set it up tonight unless I take a nap but if I nap now I'll never go to bed later.....will wait until the morning. 

I'm suppose to go up to see Marianne tomorrow but may put it off. I will call and talk with her on the phone later this evening.
Did talk a short bit on the drive down to the machine store and she sounded less doped up and said they are managing the pain better. Thanked everyone for their prayers; they do help.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> I've still not had rhubarb...can't find it around here. :thumbdown:
> 
> Gotta go make supper now.


I'd bet you are too hot and dry for it. And it sells for around $3/lb here where some grow it, so no telling what it would be there. The leaves are poisonous, are discarded (or boiled to remove discoloration in certain pots/pans) but the stems are edible, very sour.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'd bet you are too hot and dry for it. And it sells for around $3/lb here where some grow it, so no telling what it would be there. The leaves are poisonous, are discarded (or boiled to remove discoloration in certain pots/pans) but the stems are edible, very sour.


Yes, I'm sure it's too dry to grow it here, and it may just have proven not popular enough to make importing it worthwhile. Next time DD and I go to the world grocer, I'll look there. If it can be found anywhere around here, that'll be the place.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's too dry to grow it here, and it may just have proven not popular enough to make importing it worthwhile. Next time DD and I go to the world grocer, I'll look there. If it can be found anywhere around here, that'll be the place.


Possibly close to out-of-season by now.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> Possibly close to out-of-season by now.


Heh. I've lived without it this long, so I guess I can wait a while longer.

My sister got the ornament. She loves it, so I'm happy.


----------



## AZ Sticks

We had a great monsoon storm on Monday - much needed rain. It dried out enough for me to get trimmings from the hedges cleaned up today - filled the silly trash can though - we'd better be clean this week... or dirty I guess!! Happy Birthday to those that have celebrated - best wishes for health and happiness to everyone. Alan is still feeling pretty good - we are making hay while the sun shines around here!!! I miss checking in more often, but I have so much to do around here and as long as I'm feeling up to it I need to get r done!!! love to all - AZ


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I will pm her. thanks joy --- sam --- how is the rash?


I have called Tessa and left a message, but not gotten a answer.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I have called Tessa and left a message, but not gotten a answer.


And you, likewise, are in my thoughts & heart. I hope things are going as well as possible.


----------



## pacer

Shirley...So happy to hear GD has been learning French. My boys did a French Immersion program starting in Kindergarten. The oldest son stayed with French even into college and has an associates degree in International Studies. He has always been fascinated and compassionate to people in different cultures of this world. In kindergarten he asked my to buy some black jelly beans to send to people in Belgium. Of course I honored his request. He was happy that we were able to help people in Calgary last year. When he had a French speaking customer he spoke to her in French so the lady did not have to have her daughter translating everything for her. 

Railyn...I hope you do not stop chatting with us. We love you and love to hear from you. I hope your treatments are going well.

Caren...Want you to know that I am thinking of you and your family in this difficult time.

Rookie...So happy that your daughter is getting the care that she needs. I sure she has to be bumming about the delay in the healing as she had so much planned for the summer. Glad that you and DH are able to be there for her.

I know that I have missed commenting on things I meant to, but know that I think of you often and always wishing you well.

I found out today that I might be working all weekend. I will know more tomorrow. It will certainly help to start the KAP fund. Take care.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> And you, likewise, are in my thoughts & heart. I hope things are going as well as possible.


Today was so busy. The DIL and two grand daughters are still here, loving it. Today was grandson #3 birthday. Had 11 of the 12 grand kids here for most of the day. Was nice but very busy. I am reading not doing much commenting. My Stepdad is still in good spirits, which is nice. He has said he wished he would just hurry up and go. I can't say as I blame him at all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'd bet you are too hot and dry for it. And it sells for around $3/lb here where some grow it, so no telling what it would be there. The leaves are poisonous, are discarded (or boiled to remove discoloration in certain pots/pans) but the stems are edible, very sour.


You can hardly give it away here, almost everyone has more than they need. My mom used to make rhubarb custard pie that was so good but I rarely make it as my family doesn't like it & I sure don't need a whole pie myself. It makes great muffins too.


----------



## kehinkle

Wednesday evening and I finally caught up. Read some yesterday morning but was tired from an overnight run Shi went and took a nap. Good thing as they called me for a 6 p.m. run that took me back up to Ohio and couldn't deliver till 7 a.m.. So very little sleep and lots of miles. Slept a lot today. In bed at 8, up at 12, lunch, couple walks with Lila, napped until 5, then a couple more walks and was able to finish the button vest. Need to sew in ends and put buttons on but may save all that for my mom to do. She is planning a trip up here for the end of August for the country fair. Vest was eat to do and looks nice. Am planning on doing one in the round and see how it looks. The best is Melika from Marianne who designed the all in one several of us have done. She has two versions, one with a textured stitch and the other in stockinette. Did the stockinette one. Will post pic when able.

Happy belated birthday to miss Tess. Sounds like you had a great day. Can we clone your DH?

Rookie, sorry to hear of DD's set back. Hoping they get her squared away asap. Healing thoughts to you both. Hope your tooth has been behaving itself.

Shirley, good thoughts to you and Pat. Also to any who are experiencing difficulties. My thoughts and prayers are with all. I know I have probably missed some that I wanted to comment on. 

Gigi, congrats to the family on the new addition and prayers to the new mom and baby. Hope to hear good news soon. 

Caren, continued good wishes to you and yours. Hope they are keeping DSF comfortable. He'll know when to let go. Hugs to you all.

Sorlena, look for frozen rhubarb. Makes me want pie now even though I had frozen custard for lunch.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## kehinkle

Couple pics of Lila. One in the sweater I made her last week and the other of her enjoying a taste of salted caramel pecan frozen custard. She was able to be off her leash as we were on the patio that was enclosed.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> How glad I am never to have encountered Poison Ivy- it sounds awful, Joy! Thanks Goodness things seems to have turned for you.


I am thankful that I do not have a reaction to poison ivy, I used to pull it off the walls of the shed for my landlord with no gloves, lolol, they were really allergic to it. 
Glad Joy is doing better and now knows what's causing the rash, that helps a great deal.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well Poledra have a wall of Continental Jasmine that has been inundated with poison ivy.....you are most welcome to come south and pull it out for me.....will give yarn, room & board & lots of goodies to eat in return....LOL I've sprayed it with round up but have to be careful because I do want to keep the jasmine. May just have to kill everything though to get rid of it. 

Any word about Wickett yet? Sure hope your fur baby is alright. Still praying for his return.


Poledra65 said:


> I am thankful that I do not have a reaction to poison ivy, I used to pull it off the walls of the shed for my landlord with no gloves, lolol, they were really allergic to it.
> Glad Joy is doing better and now knows what's causing the rash, that helps a great deal.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can hardly give it away here, almost everyone has more than they need. My mom used to make rhubarb custard pie that was so good but I rarely make it as my family doesn't like it & I sure don't need a whole pie myself. It makes great muffins too.


Oh, Bonnie, rhubarb custard is my very favorite pie. I can find rhubarb is available for a limited time in the local grocery but of sorry-looking and in short supply. We found 10 or 15 mature plants the first spring we lived in the very first house we ever bought. What a wonderful surprise that bounty was!!

OhioJoy


----------



## machriste

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'd bet you are too hot and dry for it. And it sells for around $3/lb here where some grow it, so no telling what it would be there. The leaves are poisonous, are discarded (or boiled to remove discoloration in certain pots/pans) but the stems are edible, very sour.


Sorlenna, around here you can sometimes find it in the freezer section of supermarkets along with other frozen fruits and berries. I wish I could send you some!


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Today was so busy. The DIL and two grand daughters are still here, loving it. Today was grandson #3 birthday. Had 11 of the 12 grand kids here for most of the day. Was nice but very busy. I am reading not doing much commenting. My Stepdad is still in good spirits, which is nice. He has said he wished he would just hurry up and go. I can't say as I blame him at all.


I'm glad to hear things are going well. Must have been a busy house today with all those kids around. My 2 can seem like a houseful some days.


----------



## Sorlenna

kehinkle said:


> Sorlena, look for frozen rhubarb. Makes me want pie now even though I had frozen custard for lunch.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


Well, duh...never even occurred to me! Thanks! :thumbup:

Lila looks like she is thriving with you!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Tess, glad you had a great birthday, obviously your DH is a real keeper.

AZ, good to hear Alan is doing better.

Very hot, humid & hazy here today, there is a big fire between Banff & Jasper & we are getting lots of some from it. The Columbia Icefield Parkway(road that runs from Jasper to Banff past the glaciers) was closed Because the smoke was so bad. We have a severe thunderstorm watch in effect. DH won't be happy if we get rain as his hay is almost ready to bale & that really screws up the quality when it's almost dry & then gets wet again.
The GKs were here overnight & went home the middle of the afternoon, they are sure busy. I pointed out the canola field to my GD & asked if she liked the Pretty flowers, the 2 yr old looked at me in disgust & said" Grandma, that's not flowers, that's canola"OMG, how does she know that already? 
Did all of you see this on today's digest?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272630-1.html
I think I may have to do a few for Christmas gifts. Melody, maybe for your craft table?
Well, I better rise up & do some watering.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Couple pics of Lila. One in the sweater I made her last week and the other of her enjoying a taste of salted caramel pecan frozen custard. She was able to be off her leash as we were on the patio that was enclosed.
> 
> Kathy


How adorable!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tess, glad you had a great birthday, obviously your DH is a real keeper.
> 
> AZ, good to hear Alan is doing better.
> 
> Very hot, humid & hazy here today, there is a big fire between Banff & Jasper & we are getting lots of some from it. The Columbia Icefield Parkway(road that runs from Jasper to Banff past the glaciers) was closed Because the smoke was so bad. We have a severe thunderstorm watch in effect. DH won't be happy if we get rain as his hay is almost ready to bale & that really screws up the quality when it's almost dry & then gets wet again.
> The GKs were here overnight & went home the middle of the afternoon, they are sure busy. I pointed out the canola field to my GD & asked if she liked the Pretty flowers, the 2 yr old looked at me in disgust & said" Grandma, that's not flowers, that's canola"OMG, how does she know that already?
> Did all of you see this on today's digest?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272630-1.html
> I think I may have to do a few for Christmas gifts. Melody, maybe for your craft table?
> Well, I better rise up & do some watering.


Excellent idea, Bonnie! I must bookmark this!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tess, glad you had a great birthday, obviously your DH is a real keeper.
> 
> AZ, good to hear Alan is doing better.
> 
> Very hot, humid & hazy here today, there is a big fire between Banff & Jasper & we are getting lots of some from it. The Columbia Icefield Parkway(road that runs from Jasper to Banff past the glaciers) was closed Because the smoke was so bad. We have a severe thunderstorm watch in effect. DH won't be happy if we get rain as his hay is almost ready to bale & that really screws up the quality when it's almost dry & then gets wet again.
> The GKs were here overnight & went home the middle of the afternoon, they are sure busy. I pointed out the canola field to my GD & asked if she liked the Pretty flowers, the 2 yr old looked at me in disgust & said" Grandma, that's not flowers, that's canola"OMG, how does she know that already?
> Did all of you see this on today's digest?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272630-1.html
> I think I may have to do a few for Christmas gifts. Melody, maybe for your craft table?
> Well, I better rise up & do some watering.


The "bikinis" are so cute-- will have to remember that one. And lady, you have a really smart GD!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those are so cute and funny....good gag gifts that are useful too!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Tess, glad you had a great birthday, obviously your DH is a real keeper.
> 
> AZ, good to hear Alan is doing better.
> 
> Very hot, humid & hazy here today, there is a big fire between Banff & Jasper & we are getting lots of some from it. The Columbia Icefield Parkway(road that runs from Jasper to Banff past the glaciers) was closed Because the smoke was so bad. We have a severe thunderstorm watch in effect. DH won't be happy if we get rain as his hay is almost ready to bale & that really screws up the quality when it's almost dry & then gets wet again.
> The GKs were here overnight & went home the middle of the afternoon, they are sure busy. I pointed out the canola field to my GD & asked if she liked the Pretty flowers, the 2 yr old looked at me in disgust & said" Grandma, that's not flowers, that's canola"OMG, how does she know that already?
> Did all of you see this on today's digest?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272630-1.html
> I think I may have to do a few for Christmas gifts. Melody, maybe for your craft table?
> Well, I better rise up & do some watering.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up again and now going to bed. Will decide in the morning whether or not I'll head up to Marianne's. If not, at least will call her. Good night to all; healing and comfort prayers to all that need them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sleep well, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

This was on Facebook- thought it worth posting, here!


----------



## gagesmom

it is a few minutes to 11pm. 

Lurker- I saw the same thing on facebook today, it is on my page now.

Today I worked 2-10pm and it was a long day but very rewarding. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I am going back to catch up.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Joy, do you have any calamine lotion or witch hazel? Both are great for stopping that itch. I detest poison ivy. As a child I used to get covered in it from head to toe. They used to apply calamine lotion with a paint brush as I had it everywhere. Terrible stuff. Hugssssssss to you

Gigi, congratulations on the little one arriving! What a darling =) Makes my fingers itch to knit baby stuff!! Hugssss

Shirley, I am glad things have come through so positively. I will keep praying for good news and no more crises for both you and Pat. Thank you again for the beautiful card. I love wolves. =) Hugssssss

Kate, that baton run was awesome. Such strength of character. Wonderful engagement too!! That shows that the boyfriend is not afraid to think outside the box to make her happy. That is an awesome thing, he will make her a fine hubby! Hugssssssssss

Rookie, hugs to you dear lady, and I hope your daughter's knee gets healing properly real soon. You sure have had a week haven't you? Hugsssssss and prayers for you and your extended family.

Busyworkerbee, I will keep praying your health issues diminish and you are healthy again soon. Hugsss

Poldera, I keep praying Wicket will return soon. Poor little guy must be going crazy wondering where you are. Hugsssss

Railyn, dear lady, I agree with Sam and wouldn't want to be in between him and your children when he starts his "Come to Jesus" meeting with them. So sad that children seem to forget that you raised them and you are still the parent. A not so subtle reminder may be in order for that. You feel free to come and chat, share, and just be who you are. They have no right to make such rediculious remarks to you. How hurtful. I will pray that this rectifies itself and that they grow up and remember you are the parent, not the other way around! Hugsssssss

Agnesca, what beautiful children. Being tall is wonderful. I am 5' 11" and still wear heels when I can. Never be ashamed to be tall, tell your dear GD that it's better to be tall and see the stars than it is to be stuck smelling belly buttons and butts! She is such a beautiful young lady, she will for sure grow into a magnificent swan!

Freesia, your weather is much like ours. I hope you get the water you need, the sunshine and nothing gets out of balance crazy. Hugssssss

PurpleFi, I love Dianthus, they are just so beautiful. Thanks for posting that picture. I will keep you in my prayers so that all is right in your world soon. Hugssssssss

Kehinkle, I would clone him but he is dead set against that. I fear that when you take such a unique original and start cloning, you lose important parts with each clone. If he does change his mind, I will let you know! =) rofl Hugssssss


Melody, I am so glad that you are having such positive experiences with the new job! Can't be a bad place with so many fellow yarnies can it? Hugsssss and thank you again so much for all the wonderful birthday wishes! Hugssssssss

To anyone I have missed, know that I pray for everyone in my KP family, for your health, happiness and a quick end to any problems you are having. I love you all so much and cannot tell you how happy it made me to have you share my special day with me. Hugsssssssssssss and much love =)


----------



## Spider

Hi all, what a hectic couple of days. On Sunday we had a 90 birthday for my father in law and then a 87 birthday for my mother in law. During the night my mother in law fell and broke hew hip. She has Parkinson's . So have been up to the hospital and trying to work and sit with her and keep all calm. She made it through the surgery came out knowing us all and actually doing really well.
Rhubarb is wonderful, Sarah the girl living with us made a strawberry rhubarb upside down cake for sinner this evening, it was wonderful .
Tomorrow I leave early in the morning for my antique job and then will come back to the city in three days to see my other In law. 
The hot weather is coming back in the next few days so not to happy about that. Hugs to all. Congrats on the new machine Gwen, you will get your use out of it and nothing is worse then having a machine to use and it doesn't work right. 
Shirley so glad you will be moving, I know your tests will come out just fine. 
Mel, keep knitting and sounds like the new job will be a good fit for you.


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it yesterday but I had meetings with our local museum to see how the WI can get involved in the rememberence services in November and then out to tea with an old friend. Today I am going to London for a tour of the new BBC offices and studios.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to you all.
> Wednesday photos...


The flower is gorgeous and the Fox almost looks fake!


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you all for your kind comments about my new job. I am enjoying it a lot already.

Bonnie those are sooooo clever, I too will bookmark them.

Off I go for now.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my new job. I am enjoying it a lot already.
> 
> Bonnie those are sooooo clever, I too will bookmark them.
> 
> Off I go for now.


I am so glad to hear it is working out OK for you!


----------



## Pup lover

Railyn love hearing from you, you dont talk too much here!

Agnes so sorry that Colin has been moved further away from you.

Gwen how you get your new machine and it runs smoothly for you. I would love to have one, maybe someday.

Tess glad you had such a great day!!

Shirley happy that you and Pat will be able to move closer to your son.

I haven't started reading my mom like a kid but my MIL is sure acting like one! Doesn't want to have the knee surgery till fall so she doesn't disrupt her DHs visit with his son, is just going to continue to whine and be on pain meds and not use a cane or walker like she should be doing. My mom asked today if I thought she would get like that as she gets older I informed her she damn well better not!

Caren keeping you and your family in my prayers. I can understand where he is coming from hope he is enjoying the time while he is able to.

Love rhubarb, finally got DH to plant some for me this year.

Kathy Lila is cute and i love her sweater

Mel glad you are looking the new job. Do you get an employee discount there? They do here. Our store is one that still has material and yarn also.

Got a lot done today at work and home so will take it easy tomorrow.

Prayers and hugs gnight


----------



## RookieRetiree

Perfect combo all the way around!! I need to stock up on some frozen tart cherries. They grow them in Michigan and in Northern Wisconsin so we see them from time to time at our Farmer's markets. I love them in the morning shake, muffins, scones, pies, tarts and juiced with some other fruits and make frozen fruit treats.

I'm constantly searching for the perfect crust. I've tried the oil recipe, the butter recipe and the lard recipe---all with very cold butter and water. I think the one that turned out the best so far used some cold 7-up and some shredded cheddar cheese in the crust. Made a wonderful apple bar pie using that one.



Kansas g-ma said:


> The tart pie cherries were a great combo with the rhubarb-- plus she had a superior crust.
> 
> Before I forget it again, I think there may be some b-days I missed, so Happy B-day to all who are marking their day and many more to come.


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> darowil - go here - scroll to bottom of sign - it has the little sitck man on one side. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bushman-repellent.com/where-to-buy-bushman-stockist.html


Sam, were you asking what Snowgum is? Have not read beyond page 58 so don't know if anyone else has answered. Snowgum is a chain of stores in Australia selling camping items and stuff for outdoors activities.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's definitely a cold country fruit. It's my sister's favorite and she would grow it like crazy in Iowa and Minnesota. She misses it terribly now that she's moved to Florida. She was recently back to Iowa and ate as much as she could, but still took some back to Florida with her and even found some at a Farmer's Market down there. It's very expensive in the grocery stores. I hope you are able to try it someday. It's kind of an acquired taste, but once you love it---there's nothing else like it and no substitutes. I think we should try to make a "rhubarb" flavoring concentrate. You may be able to find some in the frozen section...it works well in pie and jam recipes.



Sorlenna said:


> I've still not had rhubarb...can't find it around here. :thumbdown:
> 
> Gotta go make supper now.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Sam, were you asking what Snowgum is? Have not read beyond page 58 so don't know if anyone else has answered. Snowgum is a chain of stores in Australia selling camping items and stuff for outdoors activities.


Hello, Nicho- are you back home?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ms. Tess said:


> Good Morning my dear KP family! I feel so truly blessed with all the beautiful birthday wishes, pms, cards and the beautiful picture of the wolves (they are one of my favorite animals), e-cards, phone calls and the beautiful day I had yesterday! You are all such amazing people and I am so happy to be part of this wonderful group who are all so accepting and loving! It is like being surrounded in a cocoon of love as soft as an angel's touch. I truly thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your kindness, it has indeed touched my soul.
> 
> I would like to share my day with you
> C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]
> 
> Fresh coffee and tea for everyone!
> 
> Much Love,
> Tess =)


What a fabulous day and such a dear husband to do all he did with the special touches. He must get such joy out of doing things for you as you are so appreciative, but he surely put time and thought into his fabulous gifts. Having everything backed up will be such a relief. So glad the meal out was very special too. Love your coffee/tea cups. Too cute.
And you know we love recipes, so thanks for that too.
We are so glad you joined us here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I told him the same thing! They sure can keep birthday and Christmas presents a secret this way though.


Lovely photo of you and DH. You look beautiful in your sweater and make such a handsome couple.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, happy you are getting new machine.
> Agnes, grandchildren precious.
> TNS, so happy you had such a special birthday.
> Maya and I had nice walk.


So glad you and Maya had a nice walk. Those walks must be so beautiful and so special. What is the heat like when you walk? If I remember correctly, you go quite early in the morning during summer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I agree with Sam. I found that my kids suddenly started treating me like a child. I tolerated it for awhile as I didn't want to upset them. On my 65th birthday they had a party for my and I told them that I wanted to talk to them about something very important to me. Then I laid it out that I was still their mother, not their child and that I had no intention of being their child. I expected to be treated with respect, and that Pat and I were quite able to look after ourselves. We were glad to have their opinions but would not tolerate being talked down to. They just sat there. Pat and I then said lets have the cake! I have never had a problem since. I do have very nice kids and we do never interfere with them. I think they really thought they were being 'hellpful'. Best thing I ever did.
> 
> Son was just over and they really want us to make the move to BC. So we committed today that if our test results were what we expected that we would let Kelly (son) move us once we sorted out our situation, and that it would possibly be in October this year or early spring. So I still need the Prayer warriors to bring good results for my heart tests (I am quite sure that they will be quite good. If not I think it might require a stent or at the most a bypass} - Pat has been through both procedures so they don't scare me. Soo, on
> Aug. 8 I will know where we stand.
> 
> Meanwhile we are going to start seriously getting rid of stuff and getting ready for a move. so keep me in your thoughts.


I so admire you for being willing to pull up roots. I'm sure the milder winters will be a relief and I know you want to be close to your son and his precious family. Praying all the test come back so that you will be alright to move. It sounds like the most fearful tests are done with and that is good. Now to finish up. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> She is tall wears clothes to fit 13 yrs, but then her dad is 6ft 4, her mum my DD is 5ft 2,she will soon be taller than me,i measure in at 4ft 11


Agnes, I remember you are quite petite. That is something that she is 9 and will soon be taller than you. I'm 5' and perhaps even a little shorter now. Your grandchildren are so lovely and will soon all tower over you and mine over me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Sometimes we just have to remind our children that just because we've gotten older does NOT mean we're in our second childhood.
> I'm still keeping you and Pat in my prayers, of course.
> Such good news that you've made a firm decision to move. With God's grace and help, your test results will be good.
> I really like your new avatar.
> Junek


There's no telling my mom anything, so I never had the problem of treating her like a child. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> My second DD towers over me (and I am not short at 5' 6"!) but my other two are shorter than I; my son, though, is over 6' like his dad. I well remember when suddenly I was looking *up* at him!


That is a strange feeling when suddenly the children are taller than we are. That happened when my son was 12.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> She struggles with her weight,does not eat much sweets crisps or fried food,with how active she is should be like a rake,she does swimming twice a week,athletics,ti-kwan-do,cycles, walks miles every day with her mum,and can't sit still for 2mins in a row


I imagine it will all come off during her teens. My one sister was just like her when she was little and I was skinny. Now she is skinny and gorgeous and I am the one struggling with the weight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Did not sleep well last night but had a nice day anyway. Got up very early (awake anyway) and watered a good bit of my flowers, needing it badly, no rain for a couple weeks. Then judged open class foods and preservation in neighboring county. Bought 4 things to bring home to treat friends. Stopped at asst living to see my friend who had another resident visiting along with adult GS who had been helping my friend move some things from old room to new room. We all had pieces of rhubarb-cherry pie--very good. Then I came home and took a nap. My cat was very worried, kept checking why I was in bed at that hour. She finally decided it was OK and slept with me. No fairs for 2 wks.


You must be quite the cook to be judging so many things. I'm quite impressed. I'm having trouble sleeping too. Have been doing good for so long and now all of a sudden back to the old ways. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday to all I have missed! I haven't checked in for a couple of days, but am caught up (can't remember much of what I read). Tired and in pain but will get it checked out tomorrow. Putting up with the heat inside is hard enough without having pain to go with it. It is supposed to start getting cooler in the next few days so maybe I can finish the mess I started with the back bedroom. Now I need to check all my emails. At least I know my priorities I check in here before my emails! See you all later!


Sandy, so sorry you are in pain along with being tired. Do they know what is causing your pain? I have a feeling I should know.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home about 20 minutes ago from getting the new embroidery machine. It is another Husquvarna....the Topaz model. A bit better than the Designer SE one step below the Ruby. Eyed the Ruby model but the Topaz was a better price for me; didn't totally blow the budget. Main difference between the Topaz & the Ruby is the Topaz has a slightly smaller screen but I can deal with that okay. Got a fair trade in credit too.
> Too tired to set it up tonight unless I take a nap but if I nap now I'll never go to bed later.....will wait until the morning.
> 
> I'm suppose to go up to see Marianne tomorrow but may put it off. I will call and talk with her on the phone later this evening.
> Did talk a short bit on the drive down to the machine store and she sounded less doped up and said they are managing the pain better. Thanked everyone for their prayers; they do help.


Yay for the new machine and good trade-in price.

So glad Marianne sounded better and the pain is less. More healing wishes for her and prayers continuing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on Facebook- thought it worth posting, here!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello, Nicho- are you back home?


Yes Julie, arrived home late Monday night. Am back at work and feeling very tired. The trip was fantastic in so many ways, but it is great to be back home. There is nothing like sleeping in your own bed! I am trying hard to catch up on all the news but will wait till the new TP to gather my thoughts to give you a succinct version of the trip with appropriate photos. I also need to PM Margaret to find out the accommodation details for Goulburn, but first I need to sleep. It's only 5pm but I can't keep my eyes open so an early night for me. So goodnight for now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna...So glad your sister likes the ornament. Nice to have something sentimental be appreciated.

AZ... so glad Alan is feeling pretty good. Is he on a new treatment now that he was at Mayo or are you waiting for other doctors now?

Hey Caren...Glad to see you. Hope you hear back from Tessa as I know it would be nice for you to talk with her and for us to know how she is. Hope you are holding up ok under all the pressure. Wonderful to have the grandchildren around. I'm sure, although tiring, it does lift the spirits. Hugs and I'm so sorry step-father is lingering when he just wishes to go. Prayers for him. Wonderful that he is in good spirits. Must be a special person.

Pacer...You sure stay busy. Don't know how you do it but so glad you can. Wonderful that your boys and Designer's DGD have so much French. 

Kehinkle... Great to hear from you Kathy. I will be in Ohio soon. Love that little Lila in her sweet sweater and eating her custard. I swear she is smiling.:thumbup: 

Bonnie...Isn't that amazing when the grandchildren know things like that already at such a young age. :shock: :shock: 
Love the link. Cute and useful.

Melody...8 hrs. today. Yahoo!! So glad the hours are better. Sure makes a difference in the paycheck.

Spider...Sorry to hear about MIL's accident with breaking her hip. Hope your spirits are lifting. Hugs.

I forgot to comment on the fires. Sure hope they get them put out soon without loss of life.

Nicho...Glad you are safely home. I'll bet that is one tough jet lag after such a long trip. You shouldn't have any trouble sleeping at all. I on the other hand... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That is a strange feeling when suddenly the children are taller than we are. That happened when my son was 12.


Not in my experience! I used to be 5'8" Bronwen is slightly shorter, Mwyffanwy was 5'4", and their Dad was about 5'7". And yet in my own family- (siblings) I was the shorty- Mum was 5'10 1/2", Dad 5 '11", Alastair is 5' 10", Alexander 5' 9".


----------



## sugarsugar

:shock: Jeepers, I am a looong way behind. I went out for dinner the night before last and looked after Serena last night for couple of hours. It was only 10.2c here today. COLD. 
Off to TRY and catch up on here.....

Another photo.... 3 months today. Gosh that has gone so fast.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Marilyn (Railyn). Having real issues with embroidery machine. Repairman just called and the part that needs fixing is almost $1000 with labor......am trying to decide whether or not to bite the bullet and repair or bite the bullet and trade it in. Decisions, decisions. Have to do one or the other as I NEED my machine.
> 
> I now you are struggling with DD's move; happy for her but sad also. Sending you prayers for comfort. Since you don't particularly like the town you are in could you and Ray move again to a location you prefer? I know that would be an expense I'm sure but may be worth considering. Might be better to be closer to doctors, etc. Looks like we both have decisions to make. Again, praying for guidance and comfort.


Id there any guarantee that it will work after you spend all this on it? It's been causing you a lot of headaches- admittedlly not all its fault- so maybe you need to get rid of it. Taking into account the $1000 you need to spend pn it and what will get for a trade in maybe its worth getting one that should work and will have a guarantee.

Edit I see that not only did you decide to get a new one you have already gone out and got it. Hope it works better than the old one and you get lots of enjoyment from it for many years.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Jeepers, I am a looong way behind. I went out for dinner the night before last and looked after Serena last night for couple of hours. It was only 10.2c here today. COLD.
> Off to TRY and catch up on here.....
> 
> Another photo.... 3 months today. Gosh that has gone so fast.


So gorgeous.
We had a whole 12.5. ANd beenm very wet We are almost 100mm above average for the end of July (4 inches). THink I heard that we almost at our winter average already in the middle of winter.


----------



## darowil

Ms. Tess said:


> Good Morning my dear KP family! I feel so truly blessed with all the beautiful birthday wishes, pms, cards and the beautiful picture of the wolves (they are one of my favorite animals), e-cards, phone calls and the beautiful day I had yesterday! You are all such amazing people and I am so happy to be part of this wonderful group who are all so accepting and loving! It is like being surrounded in a cocoon of love as soft as an angel's touch. I truly thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your kindness, it has indeed touched my soul.
> 
> I would like to share my day with you all because I was spoiled rotten yesterday (
> 
> C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]
> 
> Fresh coffee and tea for everyone!
> 
> Much Love,
> Tess =)


Sounds like he sure did spoil you yesterday- worth keeping thats for sure. Glad you had such a wonderful day even being almost pain free- what an extra plus for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Yes Julie, arrived home late Monday night. Am back at work and feeling very tired. The trip was fantastic in so many ways, but it is great to be back home. There is nothing like sleeping in your own bed! I am trying hard to catch up on all the news but will wait till the new TP to gather my thoughts to give you a succinct version of the trip with appropriate photos. I also need to PM Margaret to find out the accommodation details for Goulburn, but first I need to sleep. It's only 5pm but I can't keep my eyes open so an early night for me. So goodnight for now.


One does not recover from Jet Lag that quickly I find as I get older! Margaret posted something about the arrangements- but I did not take much notice, because it does not affect me directly. Hope you are enjoying a good sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Jeepers, I am a looong way behind. I went out for dinner the night before last and looked after Serena last night for couple of hours. It was only 10.2c here today. COLD.
> Off to TRY and catch up on here.....
> 
> Another photo.... 3 months today. Gosh that has gone so fast.


It really has zoomed past! What a chubby darling she is now!


----------



## sugarsugar

DS landed in LA today, then tomorrow they are off to Seattle for about a week, then Universal Studios.. I think.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Sam, were you asking what Snowgum is? Have not read beyond page 58 so don't know if anyone else has answered. Snowgum is a chain of stores in Australia selling camping items and stuff for outdoors activities.


As far as I know we don't have them- I'd never heard of them.


----------



## darowil

This weekend (starting tomorrow) is a Sewing, Stitchcraft and Handcrafts show heer in Adelaide. Been setting up the Handknitters Guild table this afternoon and will be there tomorrow and Sunday (the engagement party Saturday). We have too goals one is selling items and the other is to promote knitting (as well as the Guild of course).


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Yes Julie, arrived home late Monday night. Am back at work and feeling very tired. The trip was fantastic in so many ways, but it is great to be back home. There is nothing like sleeping in your own bed! I am trying hard to catch up on all the news but will wait till the new TP to gather my thoughts to give you a succinct version of the trip with appropriate photos. I also need to PM Margaret to find out the accommodation details for Goulburn, but first I need to sleep. It's only 5pm but I can't keep my eyes open so an early night for me. So goodnight for now.


About to send an email with details.


----------



## RookieRetiree

For Shirley & Pat:



Cashmeregma said:


> I so admire you for being willing to pull up roots. I'm sure the milder winters will be a relief and I know you want to be close to your son and his precious family. Praying all the test come back so that you will be alright to move. It sounds like the most fearful tests are done with and that is good. Now to finish up. Hugs.


I agree totally with Cashmeregma! It will be so nice once you're all settled in -- but such a tough decision and such hard work. Just as I got home last night, I saw my neighbor across the street. She's been working for about six months cleaning out her big house (4 BR) to downsize into a retirement condo. I'm not sure who was more exhausted---her or me. She did mention though that she's not going to try to list her house this year--still too much to do before she feels ready to do that. So she mentioned maybe next year.... but she said to get ready for a big garage sale! I told her I need to get rid of much of our stuff too---not accumulate more...but I would be there.

Shirley&Pat--good luck with the move!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Serena really looks content and so cute. I love seeing the growth the first year---so much going on.



sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Jeepers, I am a looong way behind. I went out for dinner the night before last and looked after Serena last night for couple of hours. It was only 10.2c here today. COLD.
> Off to TRY and catch up on here.....
> 
> Another photo.... 3 months today. Gosh that has gone so fast.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I need to call on the Prayer Warriors again. Our little nephew born just a few short weeks ago is in the hospital. He's been running a temperature of over 102 and he's been in the hospital for a week already now. We received an update today that the Drs. believe that some excrement must have gotten in when umbilical cord was cut. Baby will be moved to a hospital close to me (rather than to DH's twin & family) so we'll have them stay here as much as possible when visiting the baby--DH's brother and wife are watching their older grandson (the big brother) while their son & wife are with the baby. The baby's treatment will be 6-10 weeks of IV antibiotics--probably all done in the hospital. So both of our families have been extremely turned topsy turvey with health issues. 

Our DD's infection cause has been identified and infectious disease Drs. have prescribed a treatment of IV antibiotics for her for 6-10 weeks as well, but as an adult, she'll get a PIC line inserted and she'll be taught to self-administer the drugs..Home Healthcare will come every week to monitor the PIC line, etc. Drs. here in Chicago area hospital identified the bacteria after a 36 hour culture was completed. Drs. in Springfield will confirm that bacteria as well as look for any others, but have started the treatment today. She has a history of hives (allergy) to penicillin but that's the best anti-biotic for this particular bug (DD is going to ask again and give me the name so I can do some internet research.)so Drs. are going to give her a small dose at first to see if there are any remaining allergy symptoms with her as an adult. If she does show signs, then they have alternative #2 which is still very good, but a 95% cure rate vs. 99% with penicillin. DD and I think it's worth the slight risk to at least try it out. That's why they'll keep her in the hospital a little longer so they can monitor her reaction too the anti-biotic. DD is feeling good about recovery as her pain level has been decreased significantly and original incision from meniscus surgery is healing beautifully and she's been walking the hospital halls with her crutches and brace quite a bit today. She should be sent home tomorrow. She's not pleased about the 6-10 week treatment program -- she had planned Braille camps for 4 different places (Portland, OR - Syracuse, NY - Houston, TX and Baltimore, MD). She's for sure going to have to have someone else take over for next week's camp, but hasn't made a decision on the rest. I, personally, would prefer that she take a pass on all of them because I know plane travel will be very difficult and she will overdue it as that is her nature. But, it's a good source of summer income for her and she's the one who has developed the program content and feels a strong sense of authorship and ownership. I did let her know my opinion, but will respect her decision. 

I've reset my appointments so will see my doctor on Tuesday for--just an annual for renewal of prescriptions and the dentist on Thursday to start my too long delayed work. My tooth pain has decreased immensely (I think I was clenching under the stress), but am well aware that I need to get going on all the work needed.

Thanks again for all your prayers and well wishes.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to call on the Prayer Warriors again.
> Thanks again for all your prayers and well wishes.


No wonder you needed time to process everything last night before posting here. What a hard time its going to be for them with the baby in hospital- fortunately when Maryanne spent her first 6 weeks in hosppital I didn't have another child to worry about as well. Juggling both kids will be so hard, especially as they have had to move away from home.

And a long spell on antibiotics for your daughter as well- my feeling would be that with a previous reaction to penicillin she should be staying near a hospital in case things develop once she has been on it for a while.
You sure need the KTP Prayer Warriors at work.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend. Stopping in to say hi before another busy day. It is unseasonably chilly for this time of year. I am enjoying it but not many others are. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing energy to those in need and extra gentle healing for the wee ones needing it. HUGS for everyone. Congratulations on the newest grand babies.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's so comforting to know that you're all there in our corner!!

I didn't even go into the emergency that happened as DD was being sedated...for some reason, her breathing stopped, but the anesthesiologists got everything under control quickly. The surgeon came out and said that he was delaying the procedure until the chest x-ray came back clear and her oxygen levels and breathing were stronger. He was able to resume in about 15 minutes and everything was fine when she came out of sedation. Whew! But by this time it was after 9:00 p.m. when surgery was supposed to happen at 3:00 p.m. and I had had very little sleep the night before-the "what ifs" took over my brain for awhile. This on top of the worry about the infection was just about more than I could handle sitting in that surgery waiting room. I had been talking with a Mom there though whose son was in surgery (his 4th in the past 3 weeks) for reconstruction of his hand after it had been blown apart from July 4th fireworks. Realizing what she was going through was more traumatic than my ordeal and I was able to just try and focus and be some comfort to her. She and I were nearly the last ones in the room and the room volunteer went home and she and I were there to answer the phone...we knew every time the phone rang that it was only for the two of us so we took turns answering it. As I mentioned, it was a very long and stress-filled day and night. Once DD was in the room (about 12:00 midnight) she was on vital sign checks every hour for 4 hours so neither one of us got much sleep (maybe 20 minutes). Once she had breakfast this a.m. and was able to freshen up and take a walk down the hall with the walker and knew she could put weight on her leg without too much pain and was feeling good, I felt comfortable to leave her with her girlfriend and I could drive the 4 hour trip home so I could get back on my BP and thyroid meds (didn't take them with me because it had originally been assigned as just a staple removal Dr. visit and was just going to do a day trip and go back later once more information on infection was known.) I'm glad we moved it all along much faster though and didn't wait. I'd have asked for another emergency supply of the meds, but I had just done that the previous week and would probably get a "too soon to refill" hassle. DD's doctor checked my BP every time I saw him and it was within safe range (I'm on a very low dose) but he was ready to give me samples from his office.



darowil said:


> No wonder you needed time to process everything last night before posting here. What a hard time its going to be for them with the baby in hospital- fortunately when Maryanne spent her first 6 weeks in hosppital I didn't have another child to worry about as well. Juggling both kids will be so hard, especially as they have had to move away from home.
> 
> And a long spell on antibiotics for your daughter as well- my feeling would be that with a previous reaction to penicillin she should be staying near a hospital in case things develop once she has been on it for a while.
> You sure need the KTP Prayer Warriors at work.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren -- so glad to see your postings of coffee once again. Have really missed you. The breakfast and coffee look wonderful, but not nearly as darling as that photo of the grandkids. Hope that your SD was able to see them. I'm sorry that he's lingering when he just wants to "go home" as my Mom put it. Continued prayers and warm hugs to all of you. It's been unseasonable cool here too---but wonderful that it's been in the 70's instead of 90's or 100's as we sometimes have in July. Not great for outdoor swimming, but so nice for walks and hanging out at the park. The sun beating through my car windows was still plenty hot though on my way home. I was glad that it was clear--we ran into torrential, low visibility, storms on the way down to Springfield from Chicago on Monday....warnings of flash floods have been in that area for almost a week.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. Stopping in to say hi before another busy day. It is unseasonably chilly for this time of year. I am enjoying it but not many others are.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and extra gentle healing for the wee ones needing it. HUGS for everyone. Congratulations on the newest grand babies.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Three Birthdays today that I am aware of- one belated, for * Tim!* The other two are Aran and Chris (Kathleendoris)!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear Aran and Chris!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy Birthday from me.  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so comforting to know that you're all there in our corner!!
> 
> I didn't even go into the emergency that happened as DD was being sedated...for some reason, her breathing stopped, but the anesthesiologists got everything under control quickly. The surgeon came out and said that he was delaying the procedure until the chest x-ray came back clear and her oxygen levels and breathing were stronger. He was able to resume in about 15 minutes and everything was fine when she came out of sedation. Whew! But by this time it was after 9:00 p.m. when surgery was supposed to happen at 3:00 p.m. and I had had very little sleep the night before-the "what ifs" took over my brain for awhile. This on top of the worry about the infection was just about more than I could handle sitting in that surgery waiting room. I had been talking with a Mom there though whose son was in surgery (his 4th in the past 3 weeks) for reconstruction of his hand after it had been blown apart from July 4th fireworks. Realizing what she was going through was more traumatic than my ordeal and I was able to just try and focus and be some comfort to her. She and I were nearly the last ones in the room and the room volunteer went home and she and I were there to answer the phone...we knew every time the phone rang that it was only for the two of us so we took turns answering it. As I mentioned, it was a very long and stress-filled day and night. Once DD was in the room (about 12:00 midnight) she was on vital sign checks every hour for 4 hours so neither one of us got much sleep (maybe 20 minutes). Once she had breakfast this a.m. and was able to freshen up and take a walk down the hall with the walker and knew she could put weight on her leg without too much pain and was feeling good, I felt comfortable to leave her with her girlfriend and I could drive the 4 hour trip home so I could get back on my BP and thyroid meds (didn't take them with me because it had originally been assigned as just a staple removal Dr. visit and was just going to do a day trip and go back later once more information on infection was known.) I'm glad we moved it all along much faster though and didn't wait. I'd have asked for another emergency supply of the meds, but I had just done that the previous week and would probably get a "too soon to refill" hassle. DD's doctor checked my BP every time I saw him and it was within safe range (I'm on a very low dose) but he was ready to give me samples from his office.


Good heavens! I have been trying to read backwards and forwards. You really have been through the mill. And DD as well. You must be exhausted. Take care and hugs. Also special thoughts for your baby nephew. That would be so hard for the parents.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I rang Zoe's [5mmdpn's] number a while ago, and much to my surprise she was home. She was not able to talk, but sends her love to everyone on the Tea Party.


I hope she is ok. Miss her on here.


----------



## Gweniepooh

:lol: :lol: :lol: (run....yarn sale)


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I have called Tessa and left a message, but not gotten a answer.


Dearest Caren, hope things are going as well as possible for you and yours.
I'm keeping you in my prayers and always in my heart.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spider love the sound of the cake but do you have to be a sinner to enjoy it....thanksi for the morning laugh. Sorry about MIL falling and breaking her hip and so glad she made it through the surgery well. Will keep her and family in prayers.


Spider said:


> Hi all, what a hectic couple of days. On Sunday we had a 90 birthday for my father in law and then a 87 birthday for my mother in law. During the night my mother in law fell and broke hew hip. She has Parkinson's . So have been up to the hospital and trying to work and sit with her and keep all calm. She made it through the surgery came out knowing us all and actually doing really well.
> Rhubarb is wonderful, Sarah the girl living with us made a strawberry rhubarb upside down cake for sinner this evening, it was wonderful .
> Tomorrow I leave early in the morning for my antique job and then will come back to the city in three days to see my other In law.
> The hot weather is coming back in the next few days so not to happy about that. Hugs to all. Congrats on the new machine Gwen, you will get your use out of it and nothing is worse then having a machine to use and it doesn't work right.
> Shirley so glad you will be moving, I know your tests will come out just fine.
> Mel, keep knitting and sounds like the new job will be a good fit for you.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Today was so busy. The DIL and two grand daughters are still here, loving it. Today was grandson #3 birthday. Had 11 of the 12 grand kids here for most of the day. Was nice but very busy. I am reading not doing much commenting. My Stepdad is still in good spirits, which is nice. He has said he wished he would just hurry up and go. I can't say as I blame him at all.


Happy belated birthday to the birthday boy!
Glad you had the grandchildren to brighten your day.
It's good to know your DSF is in good spirits.
I'm praying for him as well as the family!
Junek


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so comforting to know that you're all there in our corner!!
> 
> I didn't even go into the emergency that happened as DD was being sedated...for some reason, her breathing stopped, but the anesthesiologists got everything under control quickly. The surgeon came out and said that he was delaying the procedure until the chest x-ray came back clear and her oxygen levels and breathing were stronger. He was able to resume in about 15 minutes and everything was fine when she came out of sedation. Whew! But by this time it was after 9:00 p.m. when surgery was supposed to happen at 3:00 p.m. and I had had very little sleep the night before-the "what ifs" took over my brain for awhile. This on top of the worry about the infection was just about more than I could handle sitting in that surgery waiting room. I had been talking with a Mom there though whose son was in surgery (his 4th in the past 3 weeks) for reconstruction of his hand after it had been blown apart from July 4th fireworks. Realizing what she was going through was more traumatic than my ordeal and I was able to just try and focus and be some comfort to her. She and I were nearly the last ones in the room and the room volunteer went home and she and I were there to answer the phone...we knew every time the phone rang that it was only for the two of us so we took turns answering it. As I mentioned, it was a very long and stress-filled day and night. Once DD was in the room (about 12:00 midnight) she was on vital sign checks every hour for 4 hours so neither one of us got much sleep (maybe 20 minutes). Once she had breakfast this a.m. and was able to freshen up and take a walk down the hall with the walker and knew she could put weight on her leg without too much pain and was feeling good, I felt comfortable to leave her with her girlfriend and I could drive the 4 hour trip home so I could get back on my BP and thyroid meds (didn't take them with me because it had originally been assigned as just a staple removal Dr. visit and was just going to do a day trip and go back later once more information on infection was known.) I'm glad we moved it all along much faster though and didn't wait. I'd have asked for another emergency supply of the meds, but I had just done that the previous week and would probably get a "too soon to refill" hassle. DD's doctor checked my BP every time I saw him and it was within safe range (I'm on a very low dose) but he was ready to give me samples from his office.


How scary to know that was going on as well. Wonder your BP wasn't up with all that was going on.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Definite prayers going up for the baby and family. Continue to pray that DD will make the best decision for her health regarding camps; so glad she is recovering and pray she will stick close to the regime of injections for the infection.

Glad you were able to reschedule our appointments and will be able to move forward on them this coming week. Goodness you and yours have had quite a whirlwind of health issues of late. Pray all will settle down soon.



RookieRetiree said:


> I need to call on the Prayer Warriors again. Our little nephew born just a few short weeks ago is in the hospital. He's been running a temperature of over 102 and he's been in the hospital for a week already now. We received an update today that the Drs. believe that some excrement must have gotten in when umbilical cord was cut. Baby will be moved to a hospital close to me (rather than to DH's twin & family) so we'll have them stay here as much as possible when visiting the baby--DH's brother and wife are watching their older grandson (the big brother) while their son & wife are with the baby. The baby's treatment will be 6-10 weeks of IV antibiotics--probably all done in the hospital. So both of our families have been extremely turned topsy turvey with health issues.
> 
> Our DD's infection cause has been identified and infectious disease Drs. have prescribed a treatment of IV antibiotics for her for 6-10 weeks as well, but as an adult, she'll get a PIC line inserted and she'll be taught to self-administer the drugs..Home Healthcare will come every week to monitor the PIC line, etc. Drs. here in Chicago area hospital identified the bacteria after a 36 hour culture was completed. Drs. in Springfield will confirm that bacteria as well as look for any others, but have started the treatment today. She has a history of hives (allergy) to penicillin but that's the best anti-biotic for this particular bug (DD is going to ask again and give me the name so I can do some internet research.)so Drs. are going to give her a small dose at first to see if there are any remaining allergy symptoms with her as an adult. If she does show signs, then they have alternative #2 which is still very good, but a 95% cure rate vs. 99% with penicillin. DD and I think it's worth the slight risk to at least try it out. That's why they'll keep her in the hospital a little longer so they can monitor her reaction too the anti-biotic. DD is feeling good about recovery as her pain level has been decreased significantly and original incision from meniscus surgery is healing beautifully and she's been walking the hospital halls with her crutches and brace quite a bit today. She should be sent home tomorrow. She's not pleased about the 6-10 week treatment program -- she had planned Braille camps for 4 different places (Portland, OR - Syracuse, NY - Houston, TX and Baltimore, MD). She's for sure going to have to have someone else take over for next week's camp, but hasn't made a decision on the rest. I, personally, would prefer that she take a pass on all of them because I know plane travel will be very difficult and she will overdue it as that is her nature. But, it's a good source of summer income for her and she's the one who has developed the program content and feels a strong sense of authorship and ownership. I did let her know my opinion, but will respect her decision.
> 
> I've reset my appointments so will see my doctor on Tuesday for--just an annual for renewal of prescriptions and the dentist on Thursday to start my too long delayed work. My tooth pain has decreased immensely (I think I was clenching under the stress), but am well aware that I need to get going on all the work needed.
> 
> Thanks again for all your prayers and well wishes.


----------



## darowil

Caren good to see you when you can pop in. I guess things are still going along slowly with SF? and the barn?
Happy Birthday to your GS. How lovely to have so many together at once.
We too are unseasonably cold- though it is winter it is cold for our winters (we are 0.6C below average for this month). When I start to get frustated I remebr that soon it will be hot. And after all our cold is not cold compared to what many of you get. (though I feel it as badly as we did in London either though the temperatures are warmer)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great pictures....especially of all the grands...quite a good looking "tribe" I'd say! The breakfast looks yummy...wish I was there to scarf it down!

Peace & Hugs to you Caren.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. Stopping in to say hi before another busy day. It is unseasonably chilly for this time of year. I am enjoying it but not many others are.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and extra gentle healing for the wee ones needing it. HUGS for everyone. Congratulations on the newest grand babies.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> My sister's blog today was about her DH's great-niece's birthday party on Sat.
> Did you know mermaids were real?! Well, here's a picture of the beautiful mermaid that joined the niece and her sister to help her celebrate her birthday!
> Junek


Gorgeous girls!


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Couple pics of Lila. One in the sweater I made her last week and the other of her enjoying a taste of salted caramel pecan frozen custard. She was able to be off her leash as we were on the patio that was enclosed.
> 
> Kathy


Kathy, Lila is just as cute as can be. I know she's great company for you!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we should try to make a "rhubarb" flavoring concentrate. You may be able to find some in the frozen section...it works well in pie and jam recipes.


OOOH-- a rhubarb flavoring! That would be a treat for mid-winter!

Pup lover-- tell your mom that since she worries about becoming the whiney senior she probably never will. Sorry you have to deal with MIL who won't do much that would help herself-- canes/walkers are a must for her.

Purple, the dianthus was wonderful! Fox was pretty cute, too.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Had a busy day with WI sewing this morning. Then we went to the garden centre calling jn on DDs on the way back, the gks have now finished school for the summer.
> This morning Mr P discovered all our roses has gone, just twigs where the flowers should be. Also a couple of hoof prints in the soil which makes us think the deer has paid us another visit!
> Off to bed now. Night night.


~~~Oh my! Your roses & my DH's tomatoes! We got the plants in earlier this year....they were blossoming nicely. The next thing we knew.....no more blossoms.  I don'y think we are getting any tomatoes this year.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sugarsugar said:


> Another photo.... 3 months today. Gosh that has gone so fast.


What a darling! So cute, big smile.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Jeepers, I am a looong way behind. I went out for dinner the night before last and looked after Serena last night for couple of hours. It was only 10.2c here today. COLD.
> Off to TRY and catch up on here.....
> 
> Another photo.... 3 months today. Gosh that has gone so fast.


She is such a cutie. How great that she's such a good, happy baby after her mom had such a bad time during her pregnancy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to call on the Prayer Warriors again. Our little nephew born just a few short weeks ago is in the hospital. He's been running a temperature of over 102 and he's been in the hospital for a week already now. We received an update today that the Drs. believe that some excrement must have gotten in when umbilical cord was cut. Baby will be moved to a hospital close to me (rather than to DH's twin & family) so we'll have them stay here as much as possible when visiting the baby--DH's brother and wife are watching their older grandson (the big brother) while their son & wife are with the baby. The baby's treatment will be 6-10 weeks of IV antibiotics--probably all done in the hospital. So both of our families have been extremely turned topsy turvey
> 
> Thanks again for all your prayers and well wishes.


I'm so sorry to hear about the new grandbaby's problems. Will be praying for him and continue to keep your daughter and yourself in my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. Stopping in to say hi before another busy day. It is unseasonably chilly for this time of year. I am enjoying it but not many others are.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and extra gentle healing for the wee ones needing it. HUGS for everyone. Congratulations on the newest grand babies.


Good morning, Caren...so great to share breakfast with you once again!!
Great looking grandkids! I know you're enjoying them.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Hi All....it's Thursday already and I have only gotten to page 2! I'm pretty sure I have missed this week. Oh my....
just trying to keep up. Today is the first day without company in about 3 weeks. I want to be lazy! I have knitting to do! The eagles have been very "friendly" this year. One even sat in the front yard tree for about 20 minutes. SO magnificant! HUGE, too! Love watching them fish for supper.
Even if I'm not at the table very much these days, I think of y'all and hope everyone is doing well. Happy celebrations, and waves of soothing, healing energies for those in need. Our trip to CA kicks off in about 10 days. Hope to stay in touch before & during that.
Carol il/oh


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Here are more pictures of the mermaid party. When y'all are bored, please tell me!
> Junek


Love the photos... so cool.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh my! Your roses & my DH's tomatoes! We got the plants in earlier this year....they were blossoming nicely. The next thing we knew.....no more blossoms.  I don'y think we are getting any tomatoes this year.


Don't know if it works the same up your way or on modern tomatoes, but years ago DH was told by state specialist that tomatoes can only bloom and set when night temps are lower than we've been having this summer-- we now have 5 days of the lower temps, hoping we will get blooms/sets so more tomatoes.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie has sent me a picture and I think she will send more and I am going to post them for her. I just love the first one. The Canola fields are such a perfect yellow when the plants are in full bloom. It brings back memories of our acreage as there were canola fields all around us. this is from her window.


Lovely pictures Bonnie... and thanks Shirley for sharing them for her.

Hope you and Pat are doing ok. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Sadly no, but we are wondering if he either someone picked him up and thought they would just keep him, or if someone came over the fence and took him. It is really strange that no one has seen him, we live in a very active area really. He is very shy of strangers so won't even go past one to come in the house, and will only let them pick him up if they corner him so he has no choice, so if they let him out in a yard, or in the house for that matter, they will have a difficult time getting their hands back on him, so hopefully I will get a call saying he's been found, please come get him. He is smart so I think he'll show up, I pray he'll show up.
> Thank you all.
> Hugs.


I am only up to page 57.... I hope he has been found.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know if it works the same up your way or on modern tomatoes, but years ago DH was told by state specialist that tomatoes can only bloom and set when night temps are lower than we've been having this summer-- we now have 5 days of the lower temps, hoping we will get blooms/sets so more tomatoes.


I'd never heard that and wonder if it's true eveywhere and of all types of tomatoes. We always had tomatoes and here in Tidewater VA, the night temperatures are never very low. It's unusual for them to get below the mid 70's and sometimes it's still in the 80's at night.
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

JUNE, the mermaid birthday party was just precious. I have never seen one before. It was neat that Mom found ring holder and the cupcakes were perfect touch. I wondered how the mermaid got around until I saw the wagon.
A big belated Happy Birthday to Tim, Aran, Kathleendoris (Chris), Ms Tess, and Lynn (TNS)
FREESIE729, welcome to the party. Hope you will join us often, share your heart, your work, and recipes. This is a soft place to fall.
KAYE, I pray that Wickett will be found soon. I know he is missing you as much as you are him. It hurts when our furbabies are not home and is worrisome for you I am sure. Big Hugs..
JOY, I sure hope those ole blisters and rash are improving and you are not in pain. Dang it. Hate it when those we love are suffering.
JOSEPHINE, the pictures of the fuscias, pond, dianthus, and fox were wonderful. How did Little Madam do at the knitting group? Think she will be a future knitter.
AGNES, the red rose was beautiful. I am so sorry to hear that Colin has been moved further away and know this will be a hard drive for you to make that often. I sincerely pray his family will be more conscientious of his needs and extending him the love that he deserves. Loved the picture of Quin, Kyle, & Amy. 
JEANETTE, we are all thankful for answered prayer for Amy. Now that the infectious organism is identified, we will pray for complete healing. I also pray for God to hold her in his loving arms and comfort her, calming any fears, or concerns she may be dealing with. I can handle anything with Angie, the most difficult thing is the emotional roller coastermy heart goes out to you, dear friend. Prayers are being uttered for your little nephew and his parents. You are so wonderful to provide them with a loving place to stay during this lengthy and worrisome time..
MARGARET, I have a recipe for mini cheesecakes. You put a vanilla wafer in the bottom of a cupcake liner, add a tablespoon or so filling, and top them with cherry, strawberry, or blueberry pie filling. Will post recipe if you would like.
SORLENNA, you have my most sincere condolences in Als passing.
LINDA (Spider), I am so sorry you MIL fell and broke her hip. It sounds like she came through surgery with flying colors. Deep Breathsdont let this stress you. This too will pass.
GWEN, I am so sorry about the sprained wrist. Hope it is all better now so you can play with your new sewing machine. Nothing upsets me more than my sewing machine not working right.WELLLLLLL.maybe when my yarn is in a knot!
MEL, I loved #27. You have turned out some precious All In Ones. I just love the jacquard yarn. Didnt I hear they were discontinuing it? I am so glad Walmart has proved to have a better environment and that there are people there that have like interests. Maybe you could form a little sewing bee of your own.
KATHY, I am so sorry you have had more trouble with your van. I know this must be not only hurting the budget but worrisome at the same time. We dont want you and Lila stranded.
CAMACHO, A big hearty welcome. Hope youll join us often.
HEATHER, Hope your tests results are back and you have gotten a good report. So sorry more stress was added with DM. Ther is nothing HE cant handle and this is laid at His feet.
DARALENE.Praying for job to be offered to your DIL.
VALERIE & PURL, You are always in our hearts and thoughts and prayer warriors continue to lift you up.
SANDI, good to hear Alan is feeling better. Any word from Mayo? Prayers continue for you both
SHIRLEY, PTL! God is good and am so grateful things are looking up for you and Pat. I have loved all the quilts posted, especially the one posted for Tim. I love the new Avatar. A beautiful, sweet couple.
GIGI, prayer warriors are at work on behalf of the wee one and his Mom. Do keep us posted
MARILYN, we all look forward to your posts. You know we love you and have your best interest at heart. I think we all at some point have to sternly but lovingly let our children know that we do not need them to become the parent figure.
Havent felt wonderful after all the dental work this week, so I have used that as an excuse to work on Allysons socks. I increased one stitch in the heel flap, Margaret and it worked great. As I couldnt sleep last night, I read all sorts of postings on socks. In one, it stated the rule of thumb for the heel flap was to have as many rows as you had stitches. Had never heard that before. I am working on both flaps now so I can start heel turn. I am so sick of these red socks and bet you all are sick of me talking about them.
Our trip to see our son is next week. Jim is already telling me not to spend all of my money as we may take another trip. I am going to be reasonable but I have worked hard to save this money and have never been to an LYS. I am going to ask for help but I am looking at scarf and sock yarn and maybe a hank to try my hand at the Ashton Shawl.
Jim is running Angie to appointments all day. He told me not to worry about cooking, so I am going to have a Betty day. Me, my knitting, and the Boob tube! I Love You All To the Moon and BackBetty


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. Stopping in to say hi before another busy day. It is unseasonably chilly for this time of year. I am enjoying it but not many others are.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and extra gentle healing for the wee ones needing it. HUGS for everyone. Congratulations on the newest grand babies.


Good to have you back, in the old routine!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Definite prayers going up for the baby and family. Continue to pray that DD will make the best decision for her health regarding camps; so glad she is recovering and pray she will stick close to the regime of injections for the infection.
> 
> Glad you were able to reschedule our appointments and will be able to move forward on them this coming week. Goodness you and yours have had quite a whirlwind of health issues of late. Pray all will settle down soon.


agreeing with all Gwen has to say- my prayers for all, Rookie.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am only up to page 57.... I hope he has been found.


Last I heard, (from Kaye- earlier today -Thursday my time) there was still no sign of him anywhere- sadly he had not been chipped.

Edit- I then looked at the clock- I am actually an hour into Friday! Time to go back to bed!


----------



## Ms. Tess

Lurker 2 said:


> One does not recover from Jet Lag that quickly I find as I get older! Margaret posted something about the arrangements- but I did not take much notice, because it does not affect me directly. Hope you are enjoying a good sleep!


I don't know if this works or not, but it is worth a try to stop that darn jet lag from setting in. I understand that when you get to where you are staying after flying, if you take your shoes off and rub your feet back and forth on a carpet for about 5 minutes it takes the jet lag problems away. I assume you either do this sitting down on a chair or by dragging your feet while walking. I assume it has to do with getting your circulation perked up so that the blood flow will work more quickly to get rid of jet lag. It's worth a try and doesn't cost anything! Now, if it works, then we definitely have a bonus with this one! =)


----------



## Ms. Tess

Lurker 2 said:


> It really has zoomed past! What a chubby darling she is now!


3 months already, wow! And that is just the start. It seems like as soon as they are born in the blink of an eye they are graduating and moving forward in their lives as adults. Treasure each and every moment you can while they are little because they sure don't stay that way for long! Give that little darling a snuggle for me! =)


----------



## Ms. Tess

Shirley, I was watching the news this morning and don't quite know where you are but I sure pray you are far away from the wild fires that are ravaging Alberta and BC. That goes for all of you that live or have family living in that area. I will continue to pray for your safety and well being. Here is a link that shows what is happening in the Banff area. Hugssssss Tess =)

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/07/14/spreading-creek-wildfire-banff_n_5584749.html?1405354138


----------



## purl2diva

Rookie,

Glad you are back home after such a stressful week. I hope you can find time to unwind and catch up on sleep.

Continuing prayers for Amy and the baby. It is so hard to see our children, no matter the age, suffering.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> Me, my knitting, and the Boob tube! I Love You All To the Moon and BackBetty


I'm so glad you'll be getting a Betty Day today!! I think I'll follow suit and have a Me Day too!! But, first I have to clean out the guest bedroom and get some food made for the refrigerator so our nephew or niece-in-law can just heat things up as they want when they get a chance to sit and relax for a bit.

Betty, I'll send you the charts for sock measurements that I have. Hope they're helpful---if you need any clarifications or if I can help in any way, please give me a call.


----------



## Bobglory

I am soooooo far behind ...... My apologies to everyone for not being up to speed. Prayers to all. 

My DIL was discharged from the hospital late last night. Thank god they are only about 10 minutes from the hospital (and at this point they could navigate there in their sleep) as my new GS is still in the NICU. The new parents both have NICU bracelets so they can visit at any time day or night. 

Adding insult to injury, apparently the hospital no longer validates parking and for what they charge, their "parking fees" should really be called ransom. They have you over a barrel as parking on the street would be equivalent to putting a flashing "steal me" sign in the window. 

Aron (the soon to be spoiled absolutely rotten new GS) had a lumbar punch yesterday to make sure there is no infection before they stop his antibiotics. The tube from mouth to tummy is out and he had his first feeding yesterday. 

This is hot off the presses ... My DS just texted me that Aron is out of the incubator and in an open air bassinet. He is drinking an ounce per feeding and might be moved out of NICU into the ICN (intermediate care nursery) at some point today. 

Now comes the really scary part ..... In a few days (hopefully) these two new parents, who have both been told repeatedly by their respective mothers "if there is a god in heaven, you will have a child exactly like YOU!" are in for the ride of their lives. Who says revenge isn't sweet.....

Gigi


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy, how awful to hear you have poison ivy.
> 
> Gigi, sorry to hear that your grandson had such a troubled time entering the world. Glad to hear though that mother and baby are improving. :thumbup:
> 
> Shirley, happy to hear another hurdle has been passed.
> 
> June, love the Gypsy pictures.
> 
> I am sure I am missing someone, if I have I apologize, it has been a long day and I am exhausted.
> 
> I do have to say I am very excited.....at work today I worked with two cashiers that knit. One of the two also weaves, spins and is all around crafty. The other just knits and another yet crochets. I brought my knitting yesterday and today and was happy to have a few people in the lunch room ask what I was making.
> Also one of the girls I got hired with crochets.


 Fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> This week Ihave been reading and not commenting. I have been accused of talking too much and my daughter had a talk with me about posting too much on the internet so I am trying to cut back my comments.
> I am still very upset about friend Jennifer's death and now especially since I talked with her mother and Jennifer's death was preventable. She refused to go to a dr. and was going to a naturapath. She had congestive heart failure and the place kept pumping her full of fluids and what she needed, according to her RN mother, was a diuratic. Mom is a wonderful Christian lady so she is managing her anger but it is not easy. She said that she told Jennifer many times to go to a dr. but she refused.
> DH and I had a fun experience the other day. We were in a office product store when a lady came up to me and said that she knew me as we had lived next door to each other for several years. Took me a minute to get her placed right but finally did. Got all the news about the place where we had lived for about 20 years,
> DD#1 came over Sunday to tell us that their house had been sold and she has until the Saturday to get out. Her husband has moved to the goat farm already and DD is moving in with her DD as she had only 2 or 3 years to go until she can retire. They are very excited about the move and ready to go. Wish I could say the same. We moved to this town because DD lived her and she told us she wanted us close so she could help and now she is moving. I really don't care for this town, it is too small. One grocery store and WalMart and about nothing else. We drive 30 miles to the drs, church, etc. I am trying to stay happy but it is difficult at times.
> Gwen, how is the embroidery coming along? Get your machine fixed. I have put the knitting aside as it is so hot and have been making grocery tote bags with machine embroidery. If I can figure out how to post a picture from my phone, I will. I can't download my camera to this laptop .
> Made chicken curry per TP recipe Sunday and it was wonderful! I have been trying so many new recipies lately that I think DH would like some of the "old" food again.
> We are still feeding the cat and kittens. We have the momma cat and 5 kittens. They are still very skiddish. They run when we open the patio door to feed them. Two other cats come by once in awhile for dinner too. Don't tell me that cats don't talk to each other. I am enjoying watching the kittens yet I know that we need a long term plan and we have none. I don't want to be the old cat lady hoarding a bunch of cats. These stay outside so all we do is feed and water them.
> I have written a book. Off to close up the house and get to bed. Hugs and sweet dreams to each one.


We miss you when you are not here. How cool to meet someone from the past and that you enjoyed a catch up on things. Hopefully you will be able to move somewhere that is closer to where you'd like to be, it will only get harder to go 30 miles each way to docs and things. So sorry about your friend, it is so sad when things are preventable, but we all have to make our own choices about our care I guess. Hugs my dear.


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know if it works the same up your way or on modern tomatoes, but years ago DH was told by state specialist that tomatoes can only bloom and set when night temps are lower than we've been having this summer-- we now have 5 days of the lower temps, hoping we will get blooms/sets so more tomatoes.


this was on my facebook page

http://www.herbsandoilsworld.com/one-mans-genius-idea-for-growing-a-bumper-tomato-crop/


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> good morning from a grey rainy Fife been busy last few days so not had a chance to read all of TP but will get round to it ASAP,in meantime healing thoughts and hugs to all.
> Photo from yesterday Quinn, Kyle,Amy
> 
> edit: forgot to say Colin has been moved to a hospital nearer his home but it has add three and a half hours to my trip to see him,so might have to cut visiting to every other day or i will get nothing done


The kids are adorable! 
Good that Colin has been moved closer to home, but that is a long way for you to go very often.


----------



## Sorlenna

Nicho, glad you are home safe & sound and that your trip was good.



RookieRetiree said:


> It's so comforting to know that you're all there in our corner!!


And we will continue to be--sending healing energy to DD, baby, and you--you need some caring for, too.

Caren, what a treat for you to have almost all the GC there. Lovely bunch!

Gigi, glad to hear DIL is out of the hospital and that wee one is doing better. I'm always amazed at how resilient people (esp. babies) can be.

I'm off to work now--hugs & blessings & healing thoughts to all who can use them.


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> They are very excited about the move and ready to go. Wish I could say the same. We moved to this town because DD lived her and she told us she wanted us close so she could help and now she is moving. I really don't care for this town, it is too small. One grocery store and WalMart and about nothing else. We drive 30 miles to the drs, church, etc. I am trying to stay happy but it is difficult at times.
> 
> If I can figure out how to post a picture from my phone, I will. I can't download my camera to this laptop .


I know what you mean about moving somewhere for a particular reason and then not having the reason any more. It can be hard to be happy when circumstances are like that. What does DH say about it? He may want to move somewhere else now, too--is that reasonable?

When I take pictures with my phone, I email them from my phone to myself; then, I can open them on the laptop and post, so that might be a solution for you.

(I really am going to do something else now.)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Not in my experience! I used to be 5'8" Bronwen is slightly shorter, Mwyffanwy was 5'4", and their Dad was about 5'7". And yet in my own family- (siblings) I was the shorty- Mum was 5'10 1/2", Dad 5 '11", Alastair is 5' 10", Alexander 5' 9".


I would so love to be your height. It really is an every day problem reaching things in cupboards and even just doing the front step into the house or the step from the deck back into the kitchen. Perhaps one shouldn't call this a problem, more of a nuisance. You are a perfect height. Neither DH or I are tall but we both have tall relatives. Our son is taller than both of us taking after my family on the father's side and FIL was 6.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Jeepers, I am a looong way behind. I went out for dinner the night before last and looked after Serena last night for couple of hours. It was only 10.2c here today. COLD.
> Off to TRY and catch up on here.....
> 
> Another photo.... 3 months today. Gosh that has gone so fast.


Sure puts a smile on my face to see that beautiful smile. Three months. Wow, where did that time go. I know it was a long 9 months though, but so worth it. She is so cute and I wish I could get a real baby hug.


----------



## Poledra65

freesia792 said:


> It's been a cool summer here in Minnesota, but I like that. We usually have high heat and humidity that I really have grown not to be to fond of summer. Lots of rain, and I like that too. As soon as the snow melts people start complaining about "how dry it is, wish it would rain, crops aren't growing, etc".. LOL not this year. I just bought a cabin in Wisconsin, and I close on it on Aug 15. It's not big, it is old, but I'm so glad to have it. It's on the Mississippi river. It's a mobile home in a park so it's really affordable. You are so nice to ask me (and I say more than you ask -) lol sorry. I'm just excited. I have to be up in 2 1/2 hours for work, and I just can't sleep.


We love to hear about everyones lives.  
The place in Wisconsin sounds great, congratulations on your closing next month.


----------



## Ms. Tess

*jumps up and down doing the happy dance* Oh I just gotta share this with all of you crafty creators of delicious confections out there.....
and when you find out how easy this is you will be amazed!! =)

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/marshmallow-flowers


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> So gorgeous.
> We had a whole 12.5. ANd beenm very wet We are almost 100mm above average for the end of July (4 inches). THink I heard that we almost at our winter average already in the middle of winter.


Since you have such extremely hot summers these temps must feel cold to you. Sounds like quite the wet winter where you are. Damp cold goes right through you and chills you to the bone. What do you keep your heat turned up to??


----------



## Poledra65

freesia792 said:


> What's odd, I'm technically homeless. Been transient for years. I have a house mate now, by his good graces. I was n an abusive situation, he saw it, and brought me here 2 years ago. He doesn't charge me rent of any kind (I mean that). He was upset when he heard I got the cabin cause he thought I was moving. I can't do that because it's 2 hours away from my work. So, housemate is relieved..all good there. BUT, he dates ladies, and if one should take, I dare say she wont understand my living here. So, for now a cabin, home in an emergency. I also have tried to convince house mate to ENJOY the cabin (at least during the week, cause weekends will be me - which he's used to, but also my bro's family and I suspect that more often then I'd wish, bro's inlaws.


That makes perfectly good sense, and wonderful that you have such a wonderful house mate, that he was able to help you get out of a bad situation. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> This weekend (starting tomorrow) is a Sewing, Stitchcraft and Handcrafts show heer in Adelaide. Been setting up the Handknitters Guild table this afternoon and will be there tomorrow and Sunday (the engagement party Saturday). We have too goals one is selling items and the other is to promote knitting (as well as the Guild of course).


Sounds like a busy but wonderful weekend. Good luck with selling things and bringing in new members.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> This weekend (starting tomorrow) is a Sewing, Stitchcraft and Handcrafts show heer in Adelaide. Been setting up the Handknitters Guild table this afternoon and will be there tomorrow and Sunday (the engagement party Saturday). We have too goals one is selling items and the other is to promote knitting (as well as the Guild of course).


Sounds like a busy but wonderful weekend. Good luck with selling things and bringing in new members.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my, that's such wonderful news!!! I'm sure you'll enjoy the "parenting show". Our hospitals around here are like that for parking fees also, but some of the departments have discretionary validating privileges....it's kind of hit or miss so you still need to have cash on hand.

It was very nice in Springfield--although the hospital itself is surrounded by and completely engulfed in construction, they have volunteer helpers who valet park the cars for people picking up or dropping off patients. I offered a tip to my driver and she wouldn't take it, but when I suggested she donate it to her favorite fund at the hospital, she agreed. It was a God-send!!

I'm so glad that Aron is showing all the signs of a very healthy baby...and I know their natural tendency will be to hold him constantly with the ordeal they went through to get him into the world. I always heard that you can't "spoil" a kid within the first 8 weeks---so time will tell.



Bobglory said:


> I am soooooo far behind ...... My apologies to everyone for not being up to speed. Prayers to all.
> 
> My DIL was discharged from the hospital late last night. Thank god they are only about 10 minutes from the hospital (and at this point they could navigate there in their sleep) as my new GS is still in the NICU. The new parents both have NICU bracelets so they can visit at any time day or night.
> 
> Adding insult to injury, apparently the hospital no longer validates parking and for what they charge, their "parking fees" should really be called ransom. They have you over a barrel as parking on the street would be equivalent to putting a flashing "steal me" sign in the window.
> 
> Aron (the soon to be spoiled absolutely rotten new GS) had a lumbar punch yesterday to make sure there is no infection before they stop his antibiotics. The tube from mouth to tummy is out and he had his first feeding yesterday.
> 
> This is hot off the presses ... My DS just texted me that Aron is out of the incubator and in an open air bassinet. He is drinking an ounce per feeding and might be moved out of NICU into the ICN (intermediate care nursery) at some point today.
> 
> Now comes the really scary part ..... In a few days (hopefully) these two new parents, who have both been told repeatedly by their respective mothers "if there is a god in heaven, you will have a child exactly like YOU!" are in for the ride of their lives. Who says revenge isn't sweet.....
> 
> Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree

I would love to be your height too--especially since the smallest person in my family next to me is that height and everyone else is taller. Living with a "giant" who is 6'4" and puts things on top of refrigerators, on top of the kitchen soffit, the highest shelf possible...even at 5'5", I have a constant problem reaching for things. I've even worn platform shoes around the house when I was younger just to add to my height---trying that now would only add danger to the issue...turned ankles and fallen arches wouldn't be so pleasant at this age!

Remember that very politically incorrect song "short people" I always thought it was referring to me.



Cashmeregma said:


> I would so love to be your height. It really is an every day problem reaching things in cupboards and even just doing the front step into the house or the step from the deck back into the kitchen. Perhaps one shouldn't call this a problem, more of a nuisance. You are a perfect height. Neither DH or I are tall but we both have tall relatives. Our son is taller than both of us taking after my family on the father's side and FIL was 6.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie...I can't find your post but saw it copied in Darowil's post that your daughter stopped breathing. I can imagine you stopped breathing till they got her going again. My dear friend, I am so sorry you had to experience this. Thank God she is ok now and they are treating her for her infection. It is the hardest thing to wait to find out what the infection is. 36 hrs. is an eternity in this situation. DGS had one of the super bugs internally and even into the bone and we thought we would lose his arm and him. Once they figured out what it was, not MRSA but ORSA, the infection cleared up and it has not come back. I am holding your daughter close in my heart and feel such a bond. I know the infection may not be the same as your daughter but I do know it was so hard on me. Believe me, I am holding you in prayer too. Glad you are taking care of yourself and even had her doctor check your BP and going home to get meds now that you know she is on the way to healing. Loads of healing wishes coming your way and those are for both of you.


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> I am soooooo far behind ...... My apologies to everyone for not being up to speed. Prayers to all.
> 
> My DIL was discharged from the hospital late last night. Thank god they are only about 10 minutes from the hospital (and at this point they could navigate there in their sleep) as my new GS is still in the NICU. The new parents both have NICU bracelets so they can visit at any time day or night.
> 
> Adding insult to injury, apparently the hospital no longer validates parking and for what they charge, their "parking fees" should really be called ransom. They have you over a barrel as parking on the street would be equivalent to putting a flashing "steal me" sign in the window.
> 
> Aron (the soon to be spoiled absolutely rotten new GS) had a lumbar punch yesterday to make sure there is no infection before they stop his antibiotics. The tube from mouth to tummy is out and he had his first feeding yesterday.
> 
> This is hot off the presses ... My DS just texted me that Aron is out of the incubator and in an open air bassinet. He is drinking an ounce per feeding and might be moved out of NICU into the ICN (intermediate care nursery) at some point today.
> 
> Now comes the really scary part ..... In a few days (hopefully) these two new parents, who have both been told repeatedly by their respective mothers "if there is a god in heaven, you will have a child exactly like YOU!" are in for the ride of their lives. Who says revenge isn't sweet.....
> 
> Gigi


That's great news about the baby. Hopefully he will soon be going home.
Really horrible that the hospital charges for parking.
Our largest local hospital has the very best solution to the parking problem. It's a huge hospital with a large parking lot and a parking garage. Several years ago they were doing a lot of construction and they started a FREE valet service. It was so successful that they continued it after the construction was completed. One of the attendants gives you a numbered ticket when you drive up to the front door and its match is put on your windshield. You're free to visit patients or whatever. And when you are ready to leave, an attendant brings your car to you.
It's a wonderful service!
Junek


----------



## KateB

Just jumping on quickly while I've got 2 minutes....Luke's here today, so not a lot of time to spare! TTYL!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Just jumping on quickly while I've got 2 minutes....Luke's here today, so not a lot of time to spare! TTYL!


That's the perfect picture of a happy boy!!!
He's such a darling.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear of you going through this too. I don't know what bacteria yet--DD is getting the name of it for me so I can research it---but I'm sure if it was one of the "super bugs" she'd have remembered that--so I'm hopeful that it's a common ordinary boring stupid bug!

DD has had no allergic reaction to the first two doses of "test" penicillin antibiotic and has had PIC line installed so things are moving along wonderfully and she's comfortable not having either Mom or Dad there...her girlfriend is taking good care of her and transportation and at home care are all set for whenever the decision is made to discharge her to home.



Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie...I can't find your post but saw it copied in Darowil's post that your daughter stopped breathing. I can imagine you stopped breathing till they got her going again. My dear friend, I am so sorry you had to experience this. Thank God she is ok now and they are treating her for her infection. It is the hardest thing to wait to find out what the infection is. 36 hrs. is an eternity in this situation. DGS had one of the super bugs internally and even into the bone and we thought we would lose his arm and him. Once they figured out what it was, not MRSA but ORSA, the infection cleared up and it has not come back. I am holding your daughter close in my heart and feel such a bond. I know the infection may not be the same as your daughter but I do know it was so hard on me. Believe me, I am holding you in prayer too. Glad you are taking care of yourself and even had her doctor check your BP and going home to get meds now that you know she is on the way to healing. Loads of healing wishes coming your way and those are for both of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

These and eating sweet corn on the cob for the first time are some of my favorite "kids eating" photos. I'll add first birthday cake to that list too!! Luke is just darling and I'm sure he's keeping you (and grandpa) on your toes.



KateB said:


> Just jumping on quickly while I've got 2 minutes....Luke's here today, so not a lot of time to spare! TTYL!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home about 20 minutes ago from getting the new embroidery machine. It is another Husquvarna....the Topaz model. A bit better than the Designer SE one step below the Ruby. Eyed the Ruby model but the Topaz was a better price for me; didn't totally blow the budget. Main difference between the Topaz & the Ruby is the Topaz has a slightly smaller screen but I can deal with that okay. Got a fair trade in credit too.
> Too tired to set it up tonight unless I take a nap but if I nap now I'll never go to bed later.....will wait until the morning.
> 
> I'm suppose to go up to see Marianne tomorrow but may put it off. I will call and talk with her on the phone later this evening.
> Did talk a short bit on the drive down to the machine store and she sounded less doped up and said they are managing the pain better. Thanked everyone for their prayers; they do help.


How exciting, I love trying out new gadgets and machines, but usually try to 'run before I can walk'. A good decision to wait until the morning to set it up and PLAY with it!
So glad that Marianne's pain management is getting sorted out. Please give her my love when you see her. (Popped a card in the post earlier in the week but don't know when it will get there).


----------



## gagesmom

11:45am and I am just getting on now. Tonight is the first shift I work at pizza delight since I gave my notice on Monday. So I am wondering what the night will hold.

I have several things to do today before work....call the doctor and make an apt for Gage=check. Go to work and get my CASH-not yet. Call the landlord, was busy and I would like to speak to her personally. NO MACHINE!!!!

So I am very upset this morning.....I went into Gages room to sort through old clothes and put new ones in the drawers. I broke into a sneezing fit/allergic reaction. Well the longer I was in there I started to look around. Well I was shocked to say the least......BLACK MOLD. Growing on my sons furniture, on the wall behind the dresser, book shelf and toy bin. I went in the hall and along the same wall inside my linen closet it is there along the floor and wall. I am so furious and upset with myself. It is not my fault this is happening, but I am upset I didn't find this earlier. This could be the problem with Deuce being sick, us all being itchy and any and all of our illnesses. The only thing I can say is a positive is that Gage hasn't slept in his room in a month or more. God works in mysterious ways and I am thanking him from the bottom of my heart for sending Gage to my room to sleep.


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'd bet you are too hot and dry for it. And it sells for around $3/lb here where some grow it, so no telling what it would be there. The leaves are poisonous, are discarded (or boiled to remove discoloration in certain pots/pans) but the stems are edible, very sour.


As children we would pick the newest sticks and eat raw, dipped in sugar! Definitely made you 'pucker up' but the newer breeds are naturally less tart now.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great photos of the grandchildren, all seem to be growing like weeds & happy.

Gigi, good to year your DIL & baby are doing better. I told my son he deserved a child like him but both his kids are so good it is amazing
I know what you mean about highway robbery at the hospital parking lot, in Saskatoon IF you can find a spot in their lot, it costs a fortune.

Rookie, sorry your daughter had such a scary time in surgery but glad things are well now. The long ordeal with the PIC line will be a pain, hope that goes OK. My brother had a PIC line a few years back' he has had several bouts of osteomylitis after a car accident more than 30 yrs ago when his femur was crushed. He was home 1day when the line fell out, he said he wasn't going back so they used a hep lock & started a new line as needed. 
Your poor brothers family, always an ordeal when children are sick.

Well, must get off here & get some work done. Have a good day all


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gigi...So great to hear about the improvement in the baby. Truly had to laugh when you finished all this serious information with quite the punch line. Yes, revenge is sweet. :XD: :XD: :XD: How I LOVE your sense of humor.


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can hardly give it away here, almost everyone has more than they need. My mom used to make rhubarb custard pie that was so good but I rarely make it as my family doesn't like it & I sure don't need a whole pie myself. It makes great muffins too.


Have you tried rhubarb and ginger jam? It's really good (homemade). I think we must have mentioned it some time ago as there were recipes posted.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Just jumping on quickly while I've got 2 minutes....Luke's here today, so not a lot of time to spare! TTYL!


Precious Memories being made. This is certainly one of them. How he will laugh or cringe when he is older and sees the mess he made with your bolognese. Who knows, he may still want to smear it all over his face as I imagine it is delicious.

Have fun with the wee one and we won't expect to hear from you much while he is there except for a resulting video or more photos.  :thumb up: He is such a beautiful child. We are so blessed on here as Aunties to so many beautiful children.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We did the same thing....although the greener, the more tart...I've seen some varieties that are bright red and they are definitely less tart. I enjoy things made with them also, but the green/pink stalks are what I remember most and we used a lot of sugar in everything we made.



TNS said:


> As children we would pick the newest sticks and eat raw, dipped in sugar! Definitely made you 'pucker up' but the newer breeds are naturally less tart now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here's the recipe that I made last year and loved...I'll have to find the rhubarb and ginger jam recipe--I know I wanted to save that one and make it this season. I've been too busy to get rhubarb so far--hope the vendors at the Farmer's Market still has some for sale.

Rhubarb & Raspberry Muffins

Ingredients
1.5 cups SR Flour
1/4 tspn Ground Cinnamon
1/2 cup Raw Caster Sugar
100gm Unsalted butter, melted, cooled
1/2 cup Buttermilk
2 Eggs, lightly beaten
1 tspn Vanilla Extract
1/2 cup Frozen Raspberries
1/2 cup chopped Rhubarb Stalks, trimmed, cut into 5mm-thick slices (I normally use 3 thin stalks so its probably a little more)
Preheat oven to 200 celcius. Grease a muffin tray.
Sift flour and cinnamon into a bowl. Add sugar. Stir to combine. Make a well in centre.
Add butter, buttermilk, egg & vanilla. Stir gently to combine.
Fold through raspberries & rhubarb.
Spoon mixture into muffin tray. Bake for 12 to 15 minutes or until a skewer inserted in centre comes out clean. Stand in tray for 5 minutes. Transfer to a wire rack to cool. Eat

I used fresh raspberries that I had set in the freezer about an hour before making the muffins. The raspberries aren't as easy to break apart when doing the folding as they are when they're fresh.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Such a relief, but the important thing is that it is treatable. No infection is boring, just easier to treat. So glad your DD is tolerating her treatment with penicillin and moving along toward recovery. PHEW!!! This has not been easy dealing with this and the baby at the same time. Hugs and prayers with loads of healing wishes.



RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear of you going through this too. I don't know what bacteria yet--DD is getting the name of it for me so I can research it---but I'm sure if it was one of the "super bugs" she'd have remembered that--so I'm hopeful that it's a common ordinary boring stupid bug!
> 
> DD has had no allergic reaction to the first two doses of "test" penicillin antibiotic and has had PIC line installed so things are moving along wonderfully and she's comfortable not having either Mom or Dad there...her girlfriend is taking good care of her and transportation and at home care are all set for whenever the decision is made to discharge her to home.


----------



## Ms. Tess

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am and I am just getting on now. Tonight is the first shift I work at pizza delight since I gave my notice on Monday. So I am wondering what the night will hold.
> 
> I have several things to do today before work....call the doctor and make an apt for Gage=check. Go to work and get my CASH-not yet. Call the landlord, was busy and I would like to speak to her personally. NO MACHINE!!!!
> 
> So I am very upset this morning.....I went into Gages room to sort through old clothes and put new ones in the drawers. I broke into a sneezing fit/allergic reaction. Well the longer I was in there I started to look around. Well I was shocked to say the least......BLACK MOLD. Growing on my sons furniture, on the wall behind the dresser, book shelf and toy bin. I went in the hall and along the same wall inside my linen closet it is there along the floor and wall. I am so furious and upset with myself. It is not my fault this is happening, but I am upset I didn't find this earlier. This could be the problem with Deuce being sick, us all being itchy and any and all of our illnesses. The only thing I can say is a positive is that Gage hasn't slept in his room in a month or more. God works in mysterious ways and I am thanking him from the bottom of my heart for sending Gage to my room to sleep.


Wow. That's horrible. I would be at the landlord's door with this one. Make sure you take pictures with a date stamp on them. Sometimes landlords don't do a thing for mold. The more evidence you have, the better off you will be in the long run. If the landlord doesn't get on this immeidately, contact the rentalsman and get some help. You may have to resort to calling the health department and having it inspected. If that happens, your landlord is responsible for your housing if you have to leave due to the place being condemned until it is cleaned up properly. I agree it is a blessing that Gage has not slept in there. It could most certainly be the cause of you all not feeling well. Mold is nasty, it can get into your lungs and really develop into a very serious health issue. Please take care. Good luck tonight with your shift. I know exactly what you mean when you think that there may be issues after your resignation going in.

Hugsssssssssssssssss
Tess =)


----------



## gagesmom

I am caught up now and sorry to have not replied/commented. I am on the phone and it is ringing on the other end at the landlords. Keep you posted, ttyl.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Tess, I am beside myself with worry about this whole MOLD issue here. I have lots of pictures already and if she is not going to do anything I will be going straight to the health dept.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am and I am just getting on now. Tonight is the first shift I work at pizza delight since I gave my notice on Monday. So I am wondering what the night will hold.
> 
> I have several things to do today before work....call the doctor and make an apt for Gage=check. Go to work and get my CASH-not yet. Call the landlord, was busy and I would like to speak to her personally. NO MACHINE!!!!
> 
> So I am very upset this morning.....I went into Gages room to sort through old clothes and put new ones in the drawers. I broke into a sneezing fit/allergic reaction. Well the longer I was in there I started to look around. Well I was shocked to say the least......BLACK MOLD. Growing on my sons furniture, on the wall behind the dresser, book shelf and toy bin. I went in the hall and along the same wall inside my linen closet it is there along the floor and wall. I am so furious and upset with myself. It is not my fault this is happening, but I am upset I didn't find this earlier. This could be the problem with Deuce being sick, us all being itchy and any and all of our illnesses. The only thing I can say is a positive is that Gage hasn't slept in his room in a month or more. God works in mysterious ways and I am thanking him from the bottom of my heart for sending Gage to my room to sleep.


How upsetting Melody. Glad you have found this and now can get something done but it truly is upsetting. Hoping you can get the results you need from the Landlord. They may not even know what to do without research. Hope there are some companies in your area that deal with this sort of thing and that they have insurance to put you up in a hotel till it is taken care of.


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> Well I was shocked to say the least......BLACK MOLD. Growing on my sons furniture, on the wall behind the dresser, book shelf and toy bin. I went in the hall and along the same wall inside my linen closet it is there along the floor and wall. I am so furious and upset with myself. It is not my fault this is happening, but I am upset I didn't find this earlier.


It may not have been visible earlier--that stuff can stay inside walls for a long time before it ever makes its way to the outside. I knew someone who had mysterious illnesses with her family for a full year before they finally thought to look behind the plaster board and found it on the inside of the walls. Nasty stuff and I might show up in person at the landlord's if I found it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ms. Tess said:


> *jumps up and down doing the happy dance* Oh I just gotta share this with all of you crafty creators of delicious confections out there.....
> and when you find out how easy this is you will be amazed!! =)
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/marshmallow-flowers


So beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Freesia, so glad you had a friend to help you get out of an abusive situation. Wonderful that you have your new place also. Pray things are really on the up-turn for you now. Hugs You have others on here who know the life of being abused, so you are not alone.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on Facebook- thought it worth posting, here!


Nice one, Julie! I've just left Guernsey and am in Alderney until Sunday now, but managed to rush into the local (small) department store near us in Guernsey who are just starting the summer sale. They sell a range of the mid priced yarns, so I went to find out what was reduced, and just came out with two balls of white cotton DK and some net curtaining!
It might amuse you to see 'my' calendar in Alderney, showing a snowy scene in Tongariro whilst the sun is blazing down here. Thunder storms and strong winds are in the forecast and the wind is building but it makes for lovely walking weather so long as the dust doesn't rise.


----------



## ChrisEl

kehinkle said:


> Couple pics of Lila. One in the sweater I made her last week and the other of her enjoying a taste of salted caramel pecan frozen custard. She was able to be off her leash as we were on the patio that was enclosed.
> 
> Kathy


What a cutie....reminds me a little of our Reese, a larger Chi mix (18 pounds), who is such a loving, loyal dog.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Go get them!! And, please get everyone checked out at the doctors to be sure that nothing is lingering in your lungs....landlord needs to pay for those tests and needs to provide alternate living arrangement immediately. It may mean the loss of Gage's furniture and you'll be doing a great deal of laundry to get rid of it...you don't want to move it to the new place. We're in your corner--hope they respond quickly and don't give you any hassles.

I understand about the going into work after resignations....I did it 4 times and none of them were easy, but at least all former employers were very gracious and threw going away parties.



Ms. Tess said:


> Wow. That's horrible. I would be at the landlord's door with this one. Make sure you take pictures with a date stamp on them. Sometimes landlords don't do a thing for mold. The more evidence you have, the better off you will be in the long run. If the landlord doesn't get on this immeidately, contact the rentalsman and get some help. You may have to resort to calling the health department and having it inspected. If that happens, your landlord is responsible for your housing if you have to leave due to the place being condemned until it is cleaned up properly. I agree it is a blessing that Gage has not slept in there. It could most certainly be the cause of you all not feeling well. Mold is nasty, it can get into your lungs and really develop into a very serious health issue. Please take care. Good luck tonight with your shift. I know exactly what you mean when you think that there may be issues after your resignation going in.
> 
> Hugsssssssssssssssss
> Tess =)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Freesia, so glad you had a friend to help you get out of an abusive situation. Wonderful that you have your new place also. Pray things are really on the up-turn for you now. Hugs You have others on here who know the life of being abused, so you are not alone.


   so happy you are out of an abusive situation and in a safe haven....love the idea of your new place and knowing that you have a place to go to commune with nature and enjoy peace and contentment.


----------



## TNS

nicho said:


> Yes Julie, arrived home late Monday night. Am back at work and feeling very tired. The trip was fantastic in so many ways, but it is great to be back home. There is nothing like sleeping in your own bed! I am trying hard to catch up on all the news but will wait till the new TP to gather my thoughts to give you a succinct version of the trip with appropriate photos. I also need to PM Margaret to find out the accommodation details for Goulburn, but first I need to sleep. It's only 5pm but I can't keep my eyes open so an early night for me. So goodnight for now.


I'm interested in what you did in Western Canada as we will be going there next month. I imagine you were feeling like you'd just stayed up all night when you posted this. Hope you're getting over the jet lag.


----------



## sassafras123

Freesia, happy you are out of relationship.
Rookie, my dear stepdaughters use to sing that song to me, "short people."


----------



## Cashmeregma

Have to go get some work done. Want to wind some yarn and get a birthday card to the post office to find out what postage I need to use as it is International. Looks like a glorious day outside. I'm hoping all emergencies are over and that healing is on the way to all those in need.

Designer...Here's to good results on those tests. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Today was so busy. The DIL and two grand daughters are still here, loving it. Today was grandson #3 birthday. Had 11 of the 12 grand kids here for most of the day. Was nice but very busy. I am reading not doing much commenting. My Stepdad is still in good spirits, which is nice. He has said he wished he would just hurry up and go. I can't say as I blame him at all.


Good to see you Caren. Glad to hear DSD is in good spirits but I can understand how he feels. I'm sure you reach a stage when enough is enough. You take care of yourself. Hope the barn is going well. Hugs.x


----------



## angelam

kehinkle said:


> Couple pics of Lila. One in the sweater I made her last week and the other of her enjoying a taste of salted caramel pecan frozen custard. She was able to be off her leash as we were on the patio that was enclosed.
> 
> Kathy


She's so cute. Looks very smart in her pink sweater.


----------



## TNS

Rookie, your family and you do seem to be going through the wringer at present. Now it's starting to sound like some of the problems have been identified and appropriate treatments can be given, so I'm hoping for lots of improvements now! I do hope your little nephew responds well. It's so heartbreaking to see such a young baby having to go through all this; and I'm wishing you a pain free dental 'experience' too. Healthy comforting vibes winging your way...


----------



## angelam

Pup lover said:


> The flower is gorgeous and the Fox almost looks fake!


I think it is. I think she has a stuffed fox that she keeps at the bottom of the garden just to wind me up!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> That is a strange feeling when suddenly the children are taller than we are. That happened when my son was 12.


My 15yr old DGS frequently comes and rests his arm on my head, looks down saying "hello little Grandma"!


----------



## TNS

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Bulldog, but it's not actually my birthday! You certainly have been doing a lot, don't overdo it! I hope your dental work settles down and that you can now relax a bit. Enjoy your 'Me' day, and let's hope that you do get to explore a LYS and acquire a few treasures. Hugs, Lin


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, TNS....I'm breathing a lot easier these days knowing that things are going better. Nephew's baby is in the specialty hospital and is all hooked up...waiting to hear that there are no side effects and that the treatment is effective. So tough on the little one, but at least at this age it might be a little more tolerable--I'd hate to think of what it would be like to keep a one year old content in a situation like this.

Thanks for all the payers, best wishes and hugs. The hospital priest/chaplain stopped in yesterday morning before I left with communion which made both DD and me feel better. The priest was from Nigeria and he has quite the personality and was telling funny stories that really amused my DD and me. He promised he'd stop in every day she was there.



TNS said:


> Rookie, your family and you do seem to be going through the wringer at present. Now it's starting to sound like some of the problems have been identified and appropriate treatments can be given, so I'm hoping for lots of improvements now! I do hope your little nephew responds well. It's so heartbreaking to see such a young baby having to go through all this; and I'm wishing you a pain free dental 'experience' too. Healthy comforting vibes winging your way...


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Just jumping on quickly while I've got 2 minutes....Luke's here today, so not a lot of time to spare! TTYL!


He's such a smiler! I love to see kids of that age really enjoying their food! I have several similar ones in the family album!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. Stopping in to say hi before another busy day. It is unseasonably chilly for this time of year. I am enjoying it but not many others are.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and extra gentle healing for the wee ones needing it. HUGS for everyone. Congratulations on the newest grand babies.


Lovely photo of the GKs and it's so nice to see you back on here.


----------



## KateB

Rookie - What a terrible time you are going through. I hope things are now more settled with your DD and you get time to draw breath! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm breathing much better today and will be able to completely relax when I hear that grand-nephew is doing fine---it will be a long ordeal for them.

We'll be heading up to Madison, WI to see DGD's so hopefully I can post some photos of them -- looking forward to some Addison and Isla hugs.



KateB said:


> Rookie - What a terrible time you are going through. I hope things are now more settled with your DD and you get time to draw breath! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I would so love to be your height. It really is an every day problem reaching things in cupboards and even just doing the front step into the house or the step from the deck back into the kitchen. Perhaps one shouldn't call this a problem, more of a nuisance. You are a perfect height. Neither DH or I are tall but we both have tall relatives. Our son is taller than both of us taking after my family on the father's side and FIL was 6.


 :thumbup: I always wanted to be 6 foot, after I had passed 5 foot- perhaps it is as well I did not get that one!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I would love to be your height too--especially since the smallest person in my family next to me is that height and everyone else is taller. Living with a "giant" who is 6'4" and puts things on top of refrigerators, on top of the kitchen soffit, the highest shelf possible...even at 5'5", I have a constant problem reaching for things. I've even worn platform shoes around the house when I was younger just to add to my height---trying that now would only add danger to the issue...turned ankles and fallen arches wouldn't be so pleasant at this age!
> 
> Remember that very politically incorrect song "short people" I always thought it was referring to me.


I guess having long arms, too has mean't I have never had that problem, certainly at home- yet in supermarkets that top shelf can be a real challenge- it seems a lot I am trying to buy is left lingering at the very back of that top shelf- I often have to get an assistant to help me with those!


----------



## Railyn

Sorlenna said:


> I know what you mean about moving somewhere for a particular reason and then not having the reason any more. It can be hard to be happy when circumstances are like that. What does DH say about it? He may want to move somewhere else now, too--is that reasonable?
> 
> DH would be willing to move put we don't have the money and are unable to do the physical work ourselves. DH just had by-pass surgery plus he has Parkinson's so is limited with what he can do. I have put it in God's hands and hope to move but an willing to stay here is that is best for us.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am and I am just getting on now. Tonight is the first shift I work at pizza delight since I gave my notice on Monday. So I am wondering what the night will hold.
> 
> I have several things to do today before work....call the doctor and make an apt for Gage=check. Go to work and get my CASH-not yet. Call the landlord, was busy and I would like to speak to her personally. NO MACHINE!!!!
> 
> So I am very upset this morning.....I went into Gages room to sort through old clothes and put new ones in the drawers. I broke into a sneezing fit/allergic reaction. Well the longer I was in there I started to look around. Well I was shocked to say the least......BLACK MOLD. Growing on my sons furniture, on the wall behind the dresser, book shelf and toy bin. I went in the hall and along the same wall inside my linen closet it is there along the floor and wall. I am so furious and upset with myself. It is not my fault this is happening, but I am upset I didn't find this earlier. This could be the problem with Deuce being sick, us all being itchy and any and all of our illnesses. The only thing I can say is a positive is that Gage hasn't slept in his room in a month or more. God works in mysterious ways and I am thanking him from the bottom of my heart for sending Gage to my room to sleep.


That does not sound too good at all.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Nice one, Julie! I've just left Guernsey and am in Alderney until Sunday now, but managed to rush into the local (small) department store near us in Guernsey who are just starting the summer sale. They sell a range of the mid priced yarns, so I went to find out what was reduced, and just came out with two balls of white cotton DK and some net curtaining!
> It might amuse you to see 'my' calendar in Alderney, showing a snowy scene in Tongariro whilst the sun is blazing down here. Thunder storms and strong winds are in the forecast and the wind is building but it makes for lovely walking weather so long as the dust doesn't rise.


 :thumbup: Nice to see it on the wall!


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> DH would be willing to move put we don't have the money and are unable to do the physical work ourselves. DH just had by-pass surgery plus he has Parkinson's so is limited with what he can do. I have put it in God's hands and hope to move but an willing to stay here is that is best for us.


Oh, funds are always an issue (ask me how I know!). I know your DH has had health issues lately and you are both on my list for good thoughts, too. I feel sure that things will work out the way they need to, even if it takes longer than we think it ought to. I've been in that boat a few times.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Rookie - What a terrible time you are going through. I hope things are now more settled with your DD and you get time to draw breath! {{{hugs}}}


Seconding this thought, Rookie.


----------



## Railyn

DH has been in 3 hospitals lately. One charged for parking for visitors but not patients. It also had valet parking which was free with handicapped plates. Another hospital had open parking with no charge or valet. The third has free parking and a valet with no charge for handicapped plates. I like the valet parking yet my kids liked the hospital with open and free parking and didn't mind the walk. I can see all points of view.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> I think it is. I think she has a stuffed fox that she keeps at the bottom of the garden just to wind me up!! :lol: :lol:


Would I do that. You will be pleased to know the foxes haven't been around for a while.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks everyone....breathing easier now. DD is going home from the hospital tomorrow and will have her first home health nurse visit for her first at home antibiotic dose and instructions on how to self-administer them. Sounds like good maintenance hygiene and perseverance are what's needed now...and I know how determined she can be so think she's got this one!



Lurker 2 said:


> Seconding this thought, Rookie.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks everyone....breathing easier now. DD is going home from the hospital tomorrow and will have her first home health nurse visit for her first at home antibiotic dose and instructions on how to self-administer them. Sounds like good maintenance hygiene and perseverance are what's needed now...and I know how determined she can be so think she's got this one!


Glad to hear this!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I can already see Designer planning a knitting workshop to make our own KTP mascots -- little red foxes! Gee, I wonder who would be tapped to teach that one!?



PurpleFi said:


> Would I do that. You will be pleased to know the foxes haven't been around for a while.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been around much. Mr P wanted to go to the garden centre this morning to buy some more plants, and I was very good and did not buy any more clothes. But I did have a lovely big order of 4 ply wool from Deramores. :thumbup:

Had a good time at the BBC yesterday, we had a tour round the studios. Saw a few news readers and learnt about how the new is broadcast.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry I've been a little self-centered in my posts this week and haven't gotten through most of this Tea Party and unable to post on what you all have going on....I'm going to try to start at the beginning tomorrow and post on what I've missed -- or if I can't do that, then will start with this next week's TP.

Right now, though, I'm headed off for some more much needed sleep.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Just jumping on quickly while I've got 2 minutes....Luke's here today, so not a lot of time to spare! TTYL!


Awww like looks like he has enjoyed it.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry I've been a little self-centered in my posts this week and haven't gotten through most of this Tea Party and unable to post on what you all have going on....I'm going to try to start at the beginning tomorrow and post on what I've missed -- or if I can't do that, then will start with this next week's TP.
> 
> Right now, though, I'm headed off for some more much needed sleep.


Sending you and your DD loads of healing hugs. xxx


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gigi great news about the parents and Aron. I know about hospitals charging an arm & leg to park....same here too. Enjoy spoiling that little one and giggle every so often at the paybacks they are in for! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Bobglory said:


> I am soooooo far behind ...... My apologies to everyone for not being up to speed. Prayers to all.
> 
> My DIL was discharged from the hospital late last night. Thank god they are only about 10 minutes from the hospital (and at this point they could navigate there in their sleep) as my new GS is still in the NICU. The new parents both have NICU bracelets so they can visit at any time day or night.
> 
> Adding insult to injury, apparently the hospital no longer validates parking and for what they charge, their "parking fees" should really be called ransom. They have you over a barrel as parking on the street would be equivalent to putting a flashing "steal me" sign in the window.
> 
> Aron (the soon to be spoiled absolutely rotten new GS) had a lumbar punch yesterday to make sure there is no infection before they stop his antibiotics. The tube from mouth to tummy is out and he had his first feeding yesterday.
> 
> This is hot off the presses ... My DS just texted me that Aron is out of the incubator and in an open air bassinet. He is drinking an ounce per feeding and might be moved out of NICU into the ICN (intermediate care nursery) at some point today.
> 
> Now comes the really scary part ..... In a few days (hopefully) these two new parents, who have both been told repeatedly by their respective mothers "if there is a god in heaven, you will have a child exactly like YOU!" are in for the ride of their lives. Who says revenge isn't sweet.....
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> That does not sound too good at all.


It is very dangerous so I would contact the owners of your apartment and possibly the city ordinance dept. which looks after that type of thing. It sounds as if you have discovered it and just be aware that if it is in one place it is likely throughout the whole apartment building. YOu really didn't need that. My thoughts surround you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

KateB said:


> Just jumping on quickly while I've got 2 minutes....Luke's here today, so not a lot of time to spare! TTYL!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes he certainly did enjoy his meal!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awful about the mold. Landlord should have to pay for having it cleaned and treated!



gagesmom said:


> 11:45am and I am just getting on now. Tonight is the first shift I work at pizza delight since I gave my notice on Monday. So I am wondering what the night will hold.
> 
> I have several things to do today before work....call the doctor and make an apt for Gage=check. Go to work and get my CASH-not yet. Call the landlord, was busy and I would like to speak to her personally. NO MACHINE!!!!
> 
> So I am very upset this morning.....I went into Gages room to sort through old clothes and put new ones in the drawers. I broke into a sneezing fit/allergic reaction. Well the longer I was in there I started to look around. Well I was shocked to say the least......BLACK MOLD. Growing on my sons furniture, on the wall behind the dresser, book shelf and toy bin. I went in the hall and along the same wall inside my linen closet it is there along the floor and wall. I am so furious and upset with myself. It is not my fault this is happening, but I am upset I didn't find this earlier. This could be the problem with Deuce being sick, us all being itchy and any and all of our illnesses. The only thing I can say is a positive is that Gage hasn't slept in his room in a month or more. God works in mysterious ways and I am thanking him from the bottom of my heart for sending Gage to my room to sleep.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Question for those in the Chicago or nearby area attending the KAP* We have a KTP member that MIGHT be able to come IF there is a way we can arrange for a ride from the airport. ALSO, is there an airport closer than Chicago that one could possibly fly into....I'm not familiar with what is available in the Defiance area. I am driving in on Thurs., Oct 2 but can not see myself driving much further after the 10 drive I've already got or I would immediately volunteer. Does anyone have any info about a closer airport? Maybe Toledo which from what I can find out is only about 35-40 miles away from Defiance.....I could pick up if that close. If anyone has any ideas (other than car rental) please PM me! Many thanks to everyone!

Gwen


----------



## gagesmom

just after 3:30pm and we got some running around done. I have to work in an hour or so. Going to catch up quickly before I jump in the shower and then get ready for work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bobglory said:


> I am soooooo far behind ...... My apologies to everyone for not being up to speed. Prayers to all. Gigi


What good news! So thankful. now the little guy will just grow and grow! So happy for all of you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> That's great news about the baby. Hopefully he will soon be going home.
> Really horrible that the hospital charges for parking.
> Our largest local hospital has the very best solution to the parking problem. It's a huge hospital with a large parking lot and a parking garage. Several years ago they were doing a lot of construction and they started a FREE valet service. It was so successful that they continued it after the construction was completed. One of the attendants gives you a numbered ticket when you drive up to the front door and its match is put on your windshield. You're free to visit patients or whatever. And when you are ready to leave, an attendant brings your car to you.
> It's a wonderful service!
> Junek


We have that, too, and it is a wonderful service. ours won't even take tips!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am and I am just getting on now. Tonight is the first shift I work at pizza delight since I gave my notice on Monday. So I am wondering what the night will hold.
> 
> I have several things to do today before work....call the doctor and make an apt for Gage=check. Go to work and get my CASH-not yet. Call the landlord, was busy and I would like to speak to her personally. NO MACHINE!!!!
> 
> So I am very upset this morning.....I went into Gages room to sort through old clothes and put new ones in the drawers. I broke into a sneezing fit/allergic reaction. Well the longer I was in there I started to look around. Well I was shocked to say the least......BLACK MOLD. Growing on my sons furniture, on the wall behind the dresser, book shelf and toy bin. I went in the hall and along the same wall inside my linen closet it is there along the floor and wall. I am so furious and upset with myself. It is not my fault this is happening, but I am upset I didn't find this earlier. This could be the problem with Deuce being sick, us all being itchy and any and all of our illnesses. The only thing I can say is a positive is that Gage hasn't slept in his room in a month or more. God works in mysterious ways and I am thanking him from the bottom of my heart for sending Gage to my room to sleep.


Terrible! Hope you can get it resolved ASAP-- prayers and hugs from here.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> Have you tried rhubarb and ginger jam? It's really good (homemade). I think we must have mentioned it some time ago as there were recipes posted.


The remaining half of the rhubarb/cherry pie was a big hit at the Sr Center. Y'all really should try that combo.

Yes, the ginger-rhubarb jam is just great. I took a small jar to the lady who has fresh bread at Farmers' Mkt and she is going to try some to sell next year, said her neighbor really liked it, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I really want to try these two recipes...do you still have them handy and can repost them? I think I know where I have the ginger/rhubarb jam saved, but it may take a little looking.



Kansas g-ma said:


> The remaining half of the rhubarb/cherry pie was a big hit at the Sr Center. Y'all really should try that combo.
> 
> Yes, the ginger-rhubarb jam is just great. I took a small jar to the lady who has fresh bread at Farmers' Mkt and she is going to try some to sell next year, said her neighbor really liked it, too.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I always wanted to be 6 foot, after I had passed 5 foot- perhaps it is as well I did not get that one!


I always wanted to be 5 ft 6 size 16 and long dark hair....what did I get?

5 ft size ??? and short grey hair....would never have suited dark hair anyway lol


----------



## Sorlenna

agnescr said:


> I always wanted to be 5 ft 6 size 16 and long dark hair....what did I get?
> 
> 5 ft size ??? and short grey hair....would never have suited dark hair anyway lol


Funny story--for years I'd lightened my hair, and one day, I decided to cut off all the color and let it go back to natural (it was *really* short and quite a bit darker). The next day I went back to work and one of the women said, "That hair color is too dark for you! You shouldn't have dyed it!" I had a good laugh over that.


----------



## machriste

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm constantly searching for the perfect crust.
> 
> Have you tried Vodka in the crust? That's Cook's Illustrated's recommendation.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> I always wanted to be 5 ft 6 size 16 and long dark hair....what did I get?
> 
> 5 ft size ??? and short grey hair....would never have suited dark hair anyway lol


You've just gotta take what you get! :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

sugarsugar said:


> :
> Another photo.... 3 months today. Gosh that has gone so fast.


What a smile!!! She is just adorable!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've tried very cold 7-Up or Sprite and that works...very cold vodka sounds good--it would evaporate in the baking leaving little butter flakey pastry....hmmmm. Makes sense to me. I'm going out to Cook's Illustrated! I couldn't get past their marketing and cost so found the recipe for vodka pie crust here:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/easy-vodka-pie-crust/

and here

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2007/11/cooks-illustrated-foolproof-pie-dough-recipe.html



machriste said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm constantly searching for the perfect crust.
> 
> Have you tried Vodka in the crust? That's Cook's Illustrated's recommendation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I really want to try these two recipes...do you still have them handy and can repost them? I think I know where I have the ginger/rhubarb jam saved, but it may take a little looking.


Do not have the pie recipe, that fair didn't require them. The jam recipe I did a variation on what someone on here had from their aunt. It required more work than I wanted to do and I modified it with a liquid pectin recipe that is the one I keep writing about. If not for the original posting, I would have had NO idea how much ginger to use/. If you want what I did, I could post it again. Just don't want to bore you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely --- and do you remember who posted the original--I can look for it under the user name. Thank you very much..I love rhubarb and so does my sister and if I make the jam, I can share it with her more easily than I can a pie or muffins.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Do not have the pie recipe, that fair didn't require them. The jam recipe I did a variation on what someone on here had from their aunt. It required more work than I wanted to do and I modified it with a liquid pectin recipe that is the one I keep writing about. If not for the original posting, I would have had NO idea how much ginger to use/. If you want what I did, I could post it again. Just don't want to bore you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

For Rookie or anyone else:
GINGER RHUBARB JAM

About 1 1/2 to 2 lbs fresh rhubarb (I had 1 1/3 lb the second time, not quite enough)
About 1/5 of a lb of fresh ginger (3 oz)(more if you really like ginger)
5 ½ C white sugar
1 pouch Certo liquid fruit pectin

Wash and trim rhubarb. Wash ginger and peel off brown stuff. Slice rhubarb very thin (I used my food processor) and place in large pan. Ginger should be grated (I used food proc) and added to panyou may have to fish out some strings from ginger. Add ½ C water and cook over low heat until it boils. Cook until mushy, about 1 min. 

Measure rhubarb mix, need 3 C. Set any extra aside & freeze if you will make jam again. Return rhubarb to pan and add 5 ½ C sugar and stir to mix well. Cook over low heat until mixture comes to a complete rolling boil. Stirring constantly, cook 1 minute. Remove from heat and add 1 pouch of Certo liquid fruit pectin. Stir very well. Skim off foam (into small dish, use on toast) and pour into hot, clean jars (1/8 inch from top of jar). Clean outside and add lids. Store in refrig or if using canning jars and lids, process 5 min in boiling waterbath. Makes about 6 (6 oz) jars.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you so much---I sure hope I am able to get some rhubarb at the Farmers' Market on Sunday.



Kansas g-ma said:


> For Rookie or anyone else:
> GINGER RHUBARB JAM
> 
> About 1 1/2 to 2 lbs fresh rhubarb (I had 1 1/3 lb the second time, not quite enough)
> About 1/5 of a lb of fresh ginger (3 oz)(more if you really like ginger)
> 5 ½ C white sugar
> 1 pouch Certo liquid fruit pectin
> 
> Wash and trim rhubarb. Wash ginger and peel off brown stuff. Slice rhubarb very thin (I used my food processor) and place in large pan. Ginger should be grated (I used food proc) and added to panyou may have to fish out some strings from ginger. Add ½ C water and cook over low heat until it boils. Cook until mushy, about 1 min.
> 
> Measure rhubarb mix, need 3 C. Set any extra aside & freeze if you will make jam again. Return rhubarb to pan and add 5 ½ C sugar and stir to mix well. Cook over low heat until mixture comes to a complete rolling boil. Stirring constantly, cook 1 minute. Remove from heat and add 1 pouch of Certo liquid fruit pectin. Stir very well. Skim off foam (into small dish, use on toast) and pour into hot, clean jars (1/8 inch from top of jar). Clean outside and add lids. Store in refrig or if using canning jars and lids, process 5 min in boiling waterbath. Makes about 6 (6 oz) jars.


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> I always wanted to be 5 ft 6 size 16 and long dark hair....what did I get?
> 
> 5 ft size ??? and short grey hair....would never have suited dark hair anyway lol


Before my failed back surgeries, you described me to a tee!! No matter what how much I tried I never got below wearing a size 16 except for the long hair. And I wanted so much to be tiny. Guess us women are never satisfied, are we!?
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

that is funny.....when I went did the same thing I had kept the gray covered and folks were shocked that I had gray hair! Before turn gray my hair was almost black it was so dark naturally.

*Retraction of need for information about airports.....* Everything has been set up.....yippee!!! Pammie1234 from TX will be coming to KAP also!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Funny story--for years I'd lightened my hair, and one day, I decided to cut off all the color and let it go back to natural (it was *really* short and quite a bit darker). The next day I went back to work and one of the women said, "That hair color is too dark for you! You shouldn't have dyed it!" I had a good laugh over that.


----------



## Bonnie7591

My family will only eat rasberry, strawberry & crabapple jam or jelly but when we were growing up mom made a jam by putting rhubarb in a crock & layering with sugar & letting it stand overnight, then it was cooked with rasberry jello. It was really good but I have no idea where the recipe went.
My oldest son turns 30 today. We are going to the lake for supper with them. I made Pineapple Delight for his birthday cake.
Its very hazy here again today, from the smoke, I guess, really ot & muggy, I was out in the garden most of the day.
Melody, hope you get the mould issue sorted out soon, very nasty stuff.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> My 15yr old DGS frequently comes and rests his arm on my head, looks down saying "hello little Grandma"!


How Sweet is that. :wink:


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> that is funny.....when I went did the same thing I had kept the gray covered and folks were shocked that I had gray hair! Before turn gray my hair was almost black it was so dark naturally.
> 
> *Retraction of need for information about airports.....* Everything has been set up.....yippee!!! Pammie1234 from TX will be coming to KAP also!!!!


Oh, I have LOTS of gray now!

Yeah, Pammie!!!!!! Oh I wish I could be there!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks everyone....breathing easier now. DD is going home from the hospital tomorrow and will have her first home health nurse visit for her first at home antibiotic dose and instructions on how to self-administer them. Sounds like good maintenance hygiene and perseverance are what's needed now...and I know how determined she can be so think she's got this one!


Wonderful. Is her friend staying with her?


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> I always wanted to be 5 ft 6 size 16 and long dark hair....what did I get?
> 
> 5 ft size ??? and short grey hair....would never have suited dark hair anyway lol


Aaaah but Agnes, inside my head I am tall, thin, and glamorous. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: So funny. Always liked clothes and jewelry that a tall glamorous person would wear.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Funny story--for years I'd lightened my hair, and one day, I decided to cut off all the color and let it go back to natural (it was *really* short and quite a bit darker). The next day I went back to work and one of the women said, "That hair color is too dark for you! You shouldn't have dyed it!" I had a good laugh over that.


Now that is one for the books. You must have a gorgeous natural color.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> that is funny.....when I went did the same thing I had kept the gray covered and folks were shocked that I had gray hair! Before turn gray my hair was almost black it was so dark naturally.
> 
> *Retraction of need for information about airports.....* Everything has been set up.....yippee!!! Pammie1234 from TX will be coming to KAP also!!!!


That is amazing. Is she flying into Toledo? Think that is the closest.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, good things come in small (read short) packages. My home was built to fit 6 ft. Tall women. Counters and shelves are not at my level. Can be very annoying.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, good things come in small (read short) packages. My home was built to fit 6 ft. Tall women. Counters and shelves are not at my level. Can be very annoying.


I have pictured you tall, but as I know from being at KAP, we are different in person. Everyone thought I was tall and I was short. I thought Dawn was short and she was tall. Kathy/Kehinkle, I also thought was tall and she is short. LOL

If you are telling, how tall are you? I guess even if you are tall, having counters built for a 6' tall person still makes it difficult.


----------



## Pup lover

Here I was looking for Sam's post for the new party and then I realized its only Thursday! Just to let everyone know Micheals has a coupon online for 25% of your *entire* purchase good through Saturday the 19th.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple...How wonderful to visit the BBC! Congrats on the yarn from Deramores.

Rookie...Sleep well. I know you really need it. Thank goodness you finally have the time.

Bonnie...Happy Birthday to your son.

Melody...You amaze me how you just keep dealing with everything that comes up. I hope you got hold of the Landlord and things will get taken care of soon. Hang in there Hon.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> I imagine it will all come off during her teens. My one sister was just like her when she was little and I was skinny. Now she is skinny and gorgeous and I am the one struggling with the weight.


You are still a beautiful woman despite the struggle with the weight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> You are still a beautiful woman despite the struggle with the weight.


Thanks Pacer. Someone recently told me they found obese people disgusting and I was the only other person in the room and no reason to say it unless they meant me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

yep!


Cashmeregma said:


> That is amazing. Is she flying into Toledo? Think that is the closest.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ooooooo.....might have to check it out.....and NOT for yarn....LOL


Pup lover said:


> Here I was looking for Sam's post for the new party and then I realized its only Thursday! Just to let everyone know Micheals has a coupon online for 25% of your *entire* purchase good through Saturday the 19th.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Now that is one for the books. You must have a gorgeous natural color.


It's about half gray now (DD and I prefer to say "silver," lol). But it was a very dark brown with reddish tones.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer. Someone recently told me they found obese people disgusting and I was the only other person in the room and no reason to say it unless they meant me.


Oh, but that speaks of the person saying it and not you! WE know what a wonderful person you are.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Here I was looking for Sam's post for the new party and then I realized its only Thursday! Just to let everyone know Micheals has a coupon online for 25% of your *entire* purchase good through Saturday the 19th.


Don't tempt me, woman! If the budget could, I would! :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful. Is her friend staying with her?


Yes, for tomorrow and Saturday and then a different friend on Sunday and Monday. She should be okay after that. Her house is a ranch and her shower in the master suite is accessible. There's plenty of food in the refrigerator and I stocked her cabinet full of her wound dressing supply. She won't be able to drive for awhile so that will bug her and she won't like staying in the house so I'm sure she'll be setting up social events. I arranged for a neighbor to do her lawn. I got her started on a cross-stitch project and have her set up with yarn, her Grandma's knitting needles, and a scarf pattern plus several books and new music and puzzle books so she has things to keep her occupied.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer. Someone recently told me they found obese people disgusting and I was the only other person in the room and no reason to say it unless they meant me.


One needs to look deeper than the outside of a person. Sometimes the beauty gets ugly quick and the not as beautiful gets more beautiful as one looks deeper. I would prefer to be the one who becomes more beautiful as one looks deeper than have outward beauty, but ugly on the inside. Fortunately, some people are blessed with beauty on the outside as well as the inside.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer. Someone recently told me they found obese people disgusting and I was the only other person in the room and no reason to say it unless they meant me.


And, I hope you said that rude people are so uneducated.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, for tomorrow and Saturday and then a different friend on Sunday and Monday. She should be okay after that. Her house is a ranch and her shower in the master suite is accessible. There's plenty of food in the refrigerator and I stocked her cabinet full of her wound dressing supply. She won't be able to drive for awhile so that will bug her and she won't like staying in the house so I'm sure she'll be setting up social events. I arranged for a neighbor to do her lawn. I got her started on a cross-stitch project and have her set up with yarn, her Grandma's knitting needles, and a scarf pattern plus several books and new music and puzzle books so she has things to keep her occupied.


Well, it sounds as if things are well in hand!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Here I was looking for Sam's post for the new party and then I realized its only Thursday! Just to let everyone know Micheals has a coupon online for 25% of your *entire* purchase good through Saturday the 19th.


I'm sure it's been a long week for you. Just a reminder that Sam is without a computer and the Tea Party may be started later than normal.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer. Someone recently told me they found obese people disgusting and I was the only other person in the room and no reason to say it unless they meant me.


My response might have been that I REALLY find rude people very disgusting.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to call on the Prayer Warriors again. Our little nephew born just a few short weeks ago is in the hospital.
> 
> Thanks again for all your prayers and well wishes.


~~~~Oh, Rookie, you have all the strongest prayers and healing energies wending your way. So sorry for all of these problems to deal with. Don't forget to take care of yourself, too.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. Stopping in to say hi before another busy day. It is unseasonably chilly for this time of year. I am enjoying it but not many others are.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and extra gentle healing for the wee ones needing it. HUGS for everyone. Congratulations on the newest grand babies.


~~~What a treat to have all those GKs around! Good for them, too!


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Jeepers, I am a looong way behind. I went out for dinner the night before last and looked after Serena last night for couple of hours. It was only 10.2c here today. COLD.
> Off to TRY and catch up on here.....
> 
> Another photo.... 3 months today. Gosh that has gone so fast.


~~~~utterly adorable!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my new job. I am enjoying it a lot already.
> 
> Bonnie those are sooooo clever, I too will bookmark them.
> 
> Off I go for now.


~~~SO glad to hear you are enjoying the new job. It really makes for a much nicer day when you go in without the weight of "ugh - going to work". When there is enjoyment in the job it is much more fun! I believe that work should be fun and enjoyable....not tedious! So glad you are in that situation :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Oh, yum-- I just tried the sour cream peach pie I also bought at the fair yesterday. I'd never heard of this pie but love peaches so thought, OK, we'll try it. Only cost $6 so well worth it. Around here some make sour cream raisin (not in my family) but hadn't thought about using other fruits.

Today was Stitch Therapy-- always a nice day. Everyone is so helpful and pleasant and we talk about everything-- just like on here. Our newest member is in the VERY early stages of dementia, was living in AZ and son moved her up here against her wishes. I'm not sure she understands all of this but we are trying to make her welcome. She is not allowed to drive but at least now there are some options in this situation. 

Tomorrow will be the last of our pleasant days, going back to high 90s next week. Really has been nice.

Hugs and prayers to all those who need them-- this is a wonderful place to get both!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Today was so busy. The DIL and two grand daughters are still here, loving it. Today was grandson #3 birthday. Had 11 of the 12 grand kids here for most of the day. Was nice but very busy. I am reading not doing much commenting. My Stepdad is still in good spirits, which is nice. He has said he wished he would just hurry up and go. I can't say as I blame him at all.


~~~Caren...I love your "new" avatar. I have been so absent I don't know how long you have been using this, so to me it's new, but maybe not so new to others who have been able to keep up. Love it!

Also, strong, soothing & comforting prayers for you, family, & SD....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Tbanks, Carol. I think we're on a rebound....I'm seeing my doctor and dentist next week and have been spending part of yesterday, last night and today just chilling and sleeping as much as I can. I think I went 4 days with about 5 hours of sleep so am enjoying my bed maybe just a little too much these past two days.

DD is doing well---will have IV antibiotics through a PIC line for 6 weeks, but knee is healing well and she's very mobile. The pain level is lower than it has been since surgery on July 2nd. Things are moving in the right direction.

Nephew is at Lutheran General in PICU and will be there for 3 weeks...family is hanging in there and baby Kyle is doing great...fever is under control and he's doing everything he should be at this age--he was born on 7/6 so is still a very little guy. His big brother is missing Mom and Dad--Grandma Linda and Grandpa Dan can only do so much. But, now that a schedule is set up--Mom and Dad are alternating between hospital and home and things are going much better. Both have been granted leaves under FMLA so they are available to give the boys the care they need.

Still very scary -- realize just how precious the ones in our lives are to us.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Oh, Rookie, you have all the strongest prayers and healing energies wending your way. So sorry for all of these problems to deal with. Don't forget to take care of yourself, too.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Couple pics of Lila. One in the sweater I made her last week and the other of her enjoying a taste of salted caramel pecan frozen custard. She was able to be off her leash as we were on the patio that was enclosed.
> 
> Kathy


~~~What a cutie! Lovely sweater!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh that does sound good too....I love raisin pie will have to double check for a peach one. I love peaches too---but I'll bet a sour cream cherry or sour cream apple are also good substitutions.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yum-- I just tried the sour cream peach pie I also bought at the fair yesterday. I'd never heard of this pie but love peaches so thought, OK, we'll try it. Only cost $6 so well worth it. Around here some make sour cream raisin (not in my family) but hadn't thought about using other fruits.
> 
> Today was Stitch Therapy-- always a nice day. Everyone is so helpful and pleasant and we talk about everything-- just like on here. Our newest member is in the VERY early stages of dementia, was living in AZ and son moved her up here against her wishes. I'm not sure she understands all of this but we are trying to make her welcome. She is not allowed to drive but at least now there are some options in this situation.
> 
> Tomorrow will be the last of our pleasant days, going back to high 90s next week. Really has been nice.
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all those who need them-- this is a wonderful place to get both!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh that does sound good too....I love raisin pie will have to double check for a peach one. I love peaches too---but I'll bet a sour cream cherry or sour cream apple are also good substitutions.


Oh, yeah, sour cream cherry! Sounds good.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Poledra have a wall of Continental Jasmine that has been inundated with poison ivy.....you are most welcome to come south and pull it out for me.....will give yarn, room & board & lots of goodies to eat in return....LOL I've sprayed it with round up but have to be careful because I do want to keep the jasmine. May just have to kill everything though to get rid of it.
> 
> Any word about Wickett yet? Sure hope your fur baby is alright. Still praying for his return.


~~~We have serious poison ivy problems, too. My nephew seems to be VERY VERY allergic. We are learning more about how he might be getting touched. For example....a tool's electric cord that might have dragged through some p.ivy. We weren't careful enough. It is amazing how many ways one can get touched....


----------



## gagesmom

10:15 ish here and thought I would sign on to catch up.

Caught up, thank you all for your advice and prayers.

Going to finish my hat, then I will post it when I have added the "face". It is going to be for the craft sale stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Ms. Tess

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I hope you said that rude people are so uneducated.


When I encounter such nasty people, I simply smile and say People can diet for their weight issues, but, try as you will, you just can't fix stupid. =)


----------



## mjs

jknappva said:


> I tried watching one of those last season and couldn't get interested in it. I like the other "Inspector Morse" that used to be on!
> Junek


I've tried Endeavour a few times and just don't care for it and sometimes can't figure out what is going on anyway.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We have serious poison ivy problems, too. My nephew seems to be VERY VERY allergic. We are learning more about how he might be getting touched. For example....a tool's electric cord that might have dragged through some p.ivy. We weren't careful enough. It is amazing how many ways one can get touched....


It's oily, the poison part, so it does cling to everything. Shoes after walking through it, and pretty much anything that touches it. I've never had a reaction to it before (I was lucky!) but I haven't been around it for several years now, so I don't know whether it would affect me now or not--I don't intend to find out if I can help it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> yep!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Pammie, Can't wait to meet you in person.
It will sure be quite the gathering with people as far away as England and here in the States from Texas.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, but that speaks of the person saying it and not you! WE know what a wonderful person you are.


Thanks Sorlenna. Of course I thought of my comeback too late. Wishing I had said that I found rude people disgusting. Perhaps best left unsaid. Let's just put it this way, it will be obvious how I feel about this person the next time we are to be together...We won't. All my spiritual aspirations have gone flown out the window.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, for tomorrow and Saturday and then a different friend on Sunday and Monday. She should be okay after that. Her house is a ranch and her shower in the master suite is accessible. There's plenty of food in the refrigerator and I stocked her cabinet full of her wound dressing supply. She won't be able to drive for awhile so that will bug her and she won't like staying in the house so I'm sure she'll be setting up social events. I arranged for a neighbor to do her lawn. I got her started on a cross-stitch project and have her set up with yarn, her Grandma's knitting needles, and a scarf pattern plus several books and new music and puzzle books so she has things to keep her occupied.


Wow Rookie, you have thought of everything. I can't get over how you stock everyone's house with food whenever you go to visit your family. I'm glad she will have her friends there since she is on penicillin. So glad things are finally looking up. I think we all wish we had someone as thoughtful, loving and resourceful as you when we are sick. Sounds like you have thought of everything.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> One needs to look deeper than the outside of a person. Sometimes the beauty gets ugly quick and the not as beautiful gets more beautiful as one looks deeper. I would prefer to be the one who becomes more beautiful as one looks deeper than have outward beauty, but ugly on the inside. Fortunately, some people are blessed with beauty on the outside as well as the inside.


I agree with you Pacer, but I can't get over how it has affected me. I didn't even want to see family, but I forced myself.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I hope you said that rude people are so uneducated.


I was stunned. Probably had a deer in the headlights look with a smile on my face. This person needed a comeback from me and I didn't have it till he had gone home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> My response might have been that I REALLY find rude people very disgusting.


That is exactly what my comeback was TOO LATE. LOL
I will make sure this person doesn't have to be disgusted any more by being a guest in my house. Think I may have plans for DH and I next time he calls.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We have serious poison ivy problems, too. My nephew seems to be VERY VERY allergic. We are learning more about how he might be getting touched. For example....a tool's electric cord that might have dragged through some p.ivy. We weren't careful enough. It is amazing how many ways one can get touched....


Yes, even our pets can bring it in the house. They probably don't get it but..... we do:roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ms. Tess said:


> When I encounter such nasty people, I simply smile and say People can diet for their weight issues, but, try as you will, you just can't fix stupid. =)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:

This was said to me quite a while ago and it hurt so badly I never told people till now. Glad I got it out and it feels good to have friends who like you for who you are. I have stopped going to concerts and have had to force myself to do things for the sake of my marriage. Would prefer to stay home but life with DH is so public.

Here is a photo of DH and I at his publisher's stand at a conference. Probably about 12 yrs. ago. I don't remember this being taken.


----------



## Pup lover

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know if it works the same up your way or on modern tomatoes, but years ago DH was told by state specialist that tomatoes can only bloom and set when night temps are lower than we've been having this summer-- we now have 5 days of the lower temps, hoping we will get blooms/sets so more tomatoes.


I think you mean higher than what we have been having 50s n 60s are too cool for tomatoes. We have them on and decent sized but are not turning red


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> I think you mean higher than what we have been having 50s n 60s are too cool for tomatoes. We have them on and decent sized but are not turning red


Good luck KansasGma and Pup lover with those tomatoes. Nothing better than vine-ripened tomatoes.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry I've been a little self-centered in my posts this week and haven't gotten through most of this Tea Party and unable to post on what you all have going on....I'm going to try to start at the beginning tomorrow and post on what I've missed -- or if I can't do that, then will start with this next week's TP.
> 
> Right now, though, I'm headed off for some more much needed sleep.


You have not been self centered, you've had serious issues going on with various family members that tends to take over ones life. Praying everyone is on the mend and you can relax and take care of you more.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> This was said to me quite a while ago and it hurt so badly I never told people till now. Glad I got it out and it feels good to have friends who like you for who you are. I have stopped going to concerts and have had to force myself to do things for the sake of my marriage. Would prefer to stay home but life with DH is so public.
> 
> Here is a photo of DH and I at his publisher's stand at a conference. Probably about 12 yrs. ago. I don't remember this being taken.


Lovely photo of both of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> You have not been self centered, you've had serious issues going on with various family members that tends to take over ones life. Praying everyone is on the mend and you can relax and take care of you more.


Amen to that. I an only say thank you Rookie for keeping us posted. We really care about you and your daughter and appreciate your posts.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photo of both of you.


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> This was said to me quite a while ago and it hurt so badly I never told people till now. Glad I got it out and it feels good to have friends who like you for who you are. I have stopped going to concerts and have had to force myself to do things for the sake of my marriage. Would prefer to stay home but life with DH is so public.
> 
> Here is a photo of DH and I at his publisher's stand at a conference. Probably about 12 yrs. ago. I don't remember this being taken.


Your a beautiful part of his life why wouldn't they want you too?


----------



## Pup lover

Pammie gkad your coming to join us also!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love this photo of you two---I think you are a very beautiful person!



Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> This was said to me quite a while ago and it hurt so badly I never told people till now. Glad I got it out and it feels good to have friends who like you for who you are. I have stopped going to concerts and have had to force myself to do things for the sake of my marriage. Would prefer to stay home but life with DH is so public.
> 
> Here is a photo of DH and I at his publisher's stand at a conference. Probably about 12 yrs. ago. I don't remember this being taken.


----------



## RookieRetiree

A recipe came across on Facebook for this:

http://www.cherylstyle.com/showcase/caprese-grilled-chicken-recipe/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2014-07-15+Grilled+caprese+chicken&utm_content=2014-07-15+Grilled+caprese+chicken+Version+A+CID_948e6c3ee032060b96f3571a376d19e8&utm_source=Cheryls%20Faves%20Email&utm_term=more

Can't wait to make it with some fresh tomatoes and basil from the yard....sure looks yummy.



Cashmeregma said:


> Good luck KansasGma and Pup lover with those tomatoes. Nothing better than vine-ripened tomatoes.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure it's been a long week for you. Just a reminder that Sam is without a computer and the Tea Party may be started later than normal.


Sam has his computer back, now- but is tired and I think was going to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> This was said to me quite a while ago and it hurt so badly I never told people till now. Glad I got it out and it feels good to have friends who like you for who you are. I have stopped going to concerts and have had to force myself to do things for the sake of my marriage. Would prefer to stay home but life with DH is so public.
> 
> Here is a photo of DH and I at his publisher's stand at a conference. Probably about 12 yrs. ago. I don't remember this being taken.


Oh dear and here was me just about to say- don't worry about size you look great to me- it is that old Carbs problem partly I think?- I know I eat far too many but they are cheap and filling.


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> bonnie they are a bit like mosquitoes, bites come up in really itchy bumps..I seem to be their favourite food :x


No! I'M their favourite! The rest of the family are safe from bites if I'm with them; feel like the sacrificial decoy.....


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> they look like well cared for cats tns - the bottom picture - it that your porch floor - it looks like metal lace. --- sam


It's the floor of a balcony, at first floor level, with a stair down into the garden which is behind the house. The house front is on the pavement (sidewalk) with no front garden at all. And yes, I do try to pamper our two cats, but they are both a little 'shy' and fairly independent. We are there to serve them! "Dogs have owners, cats have staff" as someone put it.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> It's the floor of a balcony, at first floor level, with a stair down into the garden which is behind the house. The house front is on the pavement (sidewalk) with no front garden at all. And yes, I do try to pamper our two cats, but they are both a little 'shy' and fairly independent. We are there to serve them! "Dogs have owners, cats have staff" as someone put it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy

Cashmeregma said:


> Sandy, so sorry you are in pain along with being tired. Do they know what is causing your pain? I have a feeling I should know.


Saw the doctor today and he said everything looked and felt good but is sending me for a pelvic ultrasound on Tuesday so will know more then. I went in because ovarian tumors run in my family. I had a hysterectomy in 1997 but they left my ovaries hoping that would keep me off hormones. But the surgery sent my ovaries into shock and they stopped functioning so was on hormones anyway. I wish now they had removed them at that time.


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> Aaaah but Agnes, inside my head I am tall, thin, and glamorous. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: So funny. Always liked clothes and jewelry that a tall glamorous person would wear.


At least now they do make some clothing in shorter length I used to have to cut trousers of almost at the knees, spoiled the shape of clothing, could be worse though my youngest sister is 4 ft 6


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer. Someone recently told me they found obese people disgusting and I was the only other person in the room and no reason to say it unless they meant me.


When I worked for the NHS as a cook we had a male physio in the canteen one day, you know the type really quick with the nasty remarks,well i was serving and he said"looks by the size of you that you have done more than taste the food" total silence in the queue, so I looked him up and down then replied " well if I really tried I could loose the weight but you will always be nasty" the others in the dining room broke into applause I never used the dining room again whilst I worked there, couldnt take what he handed out


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> This was said to me quite a while ago and it hurt so badly I never told people till now. Glad I got it out and it feels good to have friends who like you for who you are. I have stopped going to concerts and have had to force myself to do things for the sake of my marriage. Would prefer to stay home but life with DH is so public.
> 
> Here is a photo of DH and I at his publisher's stand at a conference. Probably about 12 yrs. ago. I don't remember this being taken.


Lovely photo, you look stunning. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Tbanks, Carol. I think we're on a rebound....I'm seeing my doctor and dentist next week and have been spending part of yesterday, last night and today just chilling and sleeping as much as I can. I think I went 4 days with about 5 hours of sleep so am enjoying my bed maybe just a little too much these past two days.
> 
> DD is doing well---will have IV antibiotics through a PIC line for 6 weeks, but knee is healing well and she's very mobile. The pain level is lower than it has been since surgery on July 2nd. Things are moving in the right direction.
> 
> Nephew is at Lutheran General in PICU and will be there for 3 weeks...family is hanging in there and baby Kyle is doing great...fever is under control and he's doing everything he should be at this age--he was born on 7/6 so is still a very little guy. His big brother is missing Mom and Dad--Grandma Linda and Grandpa Dan can only do so much. But, now that a schedule is set up--Mom and Dad are alternating between hospital and home and things are going much better. Both have been granted leaves under FMLA so they are available to give the boys the care they need.
> 
> Still very scary -- realize just how precious the ones in our lives are to us.


Rookie, so pleased that thing are moving in the right direction for everyone. I shall continue to keep everything crossed. X


----------



## PurpleFi

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, good things come in small (read short) packages. My home was built to fit 6 ft. Tall women. Counters and shelves are not at my level. Can be very annoying.


My mum was only 5 foot tall and had all her kitchen units lowered by 3 inches. I got used to that and Mr P did the same for me. Those 3 inches make such a difference. X


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, for tomorrow and Saturday and then a different friend on Sunday and Monday. She should be okay after that. Her house is a ranch and her shower in the master suite is accessible. There's plenty of food in the refrigerator and I stocked her cabinet full of her wound dressing supply. She won't be able to drive for awhile so that will bug her and she won't like staying in the house so I'm sure she'll be setting up social events. I arranged for a neighbor to do her lawn. I got her started on a cross-stitch project and have her set up with yarn, her Grandma's knitting needles, and a scarf pattern plus several books and new music and puzzle books so she has things to keep her occupied.


Glad she's on the mend and how lucky is she to have a mum who is so organised! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We have serious poison ivy problems, too. My nephew seems to be VERY VERY allergic. We are learning more about how he might be getting touched. For example....a tool's electric cord that might have dragged through some p.ivy. We weren't careful enough. It is amazing how many ways one can get touched....


So glad we don't have poison ivy here!


----------



## KateB

Ms. Tess said:


> When I encounter such nasty people, I simply smile and say People can diet for their weight issues, but, try as you will, you just can't fix stupid. =)


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Your a beautiful part of his life why wouldn't they want you too?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> At least now they do make some clothing in shorter length I used to have to cut trousers of almost at the knees, spoiled the shape of clothing, could be worse though my youngest sister is 4 ft 6


Being 5' 8" I had the opposite problem! The best thing that happened was platform shoes as suddenly they made longer trousers. Even now most trousers are 29" or 30" inside leg and I need at least 31".


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> When I worked for the NHS as a cook we had a male physio in the canteen one day, you know the type really quick with the nasty remarks,well i was serving and he said"looks by the size of you that you have done more than taste the food" total silence in the queue, so I looked him up and down then replied " well if I really tried I could loose the weight but you will always be nasty" the others in the dining room broke into applause I never used the dining room again whilst I worked there, couldnt take what he handed out


Good for you! At least you got your wind out at him!


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Havent felt wonderful after all the dental work this week, so I have used that as an excuse to work on Allysons socks. I increased one stitch in the heel flap, Margaret and it worked great. As I couldnt sleep last night, I read all sorts of postings on socks. In one, it stated the rule of thumb for the heel flap was to have as many rows as you had stitches. Had never heard that before. I am working on both flaps now so I can start heel turn. I am so sick of these red socks and bet you all are sick of me talking about them.
> Our trip to see our son is next week. Jim is already telling me not to spend all of my money as we may take another trip. I am going to be reasonable but I have worked hard to save this money and have never been to an LYS. I am going to ask for help but I am looking at scarf and sock yarn and maybe a hank to try my hand at the Ashton Shawl.
> Jim is running Angie to appointments all day. He told me not to worry about cooking, so I am going to have a Betty day. Me, my knitting, and the Boob tube! I Love You All To the Moon and BackBetty


At tleast you had a plus from not feeling good- hope you soon feel better. The feet are smaller than the legs as you have made such long legs. And the bottom will be easy (and the top if you decide againsrt patterning the top) so will be quicker knitting as well. Good on you to keep going on them.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Since you have such extremely hot summers these temps must feel cold to you. Sounds like quite the wet winter where you are. Damp cold goes right through you and chills you to the bone. What do you keep your heat turned up to??


We rarely turn the heat on! If I am still cold once I wrap a blanket round my legs and put a pncho over my clothes I turn on the ehat to about 16. David doesn't care how many layers he needs he would rather rug up more. Our power costs are the highest in the country and we try to keep them down as much as possible.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandi (AZ Sticks) has her Birthday today.

Happy Birthday, Sandi!

And may this year bring much happiness!


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Aaaah but Agnes, inside my head I am tall, thin, and glamorous. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: So funny. Always liked clothes and jewelry that a tall glamorous person would wear.


In my head I'm tall, thin and glamorous, aged about 30, would even settle for 40 at a push!


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer. Someone recently told me they found obese people disgusting and I was the only other person in the room and no reason to say it unless they meant me.


That's really cruel and hurtful. Cashmeregma, you always sound like a truly lovely lady to me. It's what's inside that counts not the wrapping. x


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> My family will only eat rasberry, strawberry & crabapple jam or jelly but when we were growing up mom made a jam by putting rhubarb in a crock & layering with sugar & letting it stand overnight, then it was cooked with rasberry jello. It was really good but I have no idea where the recipe went.
> My oldest son turns 30 today. We are going to the lake for supper with them. I made Pineapple Delight for his birthday cake.
> Its very hazy here again today, from the smoke, I guess, really ot & muggy, I was out in the garden most of the day.
> Melody, hope you get the mould issue sorted out soon, very nasty stuff.


1 week older than Maryanne. Happy Birthday to him. Have a lovely supper with them.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> Tbanks, Carol. I think we're on a rebound....I'm seeing my doctor and dentist next week and have been spending part of yesterday, last night and today just chilling and sleeping as much as I can. I think I went 4 days with about 5 hours of sleep so am enjoying my bed maybe just a little too much these past two days.
> 
> DD is doing well---will have IV antibiotics through a PIC line for 6 weeks, but knee is healing well and she's very mobile. The pain level is lower than it has been since surgery on July 2nd. Things are moving in the right direction.
> 
> Nephew is at Lutheran General in PICU and will be there for 3 weeks...family is hanging in there and baby Kyle is doing great...fever is under control and he's doing everything he should be at this age--he was born on 7/6 so is still a very little guy. His big brother is missing Mom and Dad--Grandma Linda and Grandpa Dan can only do so much. But, now that a schedule is set up--Mom and Dad are alternating between hospital and home and things are going much better. Both have been granted leaves under FMLA so they are available to give the boys the care they need.
> 
> Still very scary -- realize just how precious the ones in our lives are to us.


I'm pleased to hear that your little great nephew is progressing well, also your DD. You have had so much on your plate just recently, please take care of yourself. You have another trip planned soon don't you? Get plenty of rest before this if you can. Hugs. x


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> that is funny.....when I went did the same thing I had kept the gray covered and folks were shocked that I had gray hair! Before turn gray my hair was almost black it was so dark naturally.
> 
> *Retraction of need for information about airports.....* Everything has been set up.....yippee!!! Pammie1234 from TX will be coming to KAP also!!!!


How exciting. So how many is that now?


----------



## angelam

We are there to serve them! "Dogs have owners, cats have staff" as someone put it.[/quote]

So true!


----------



## angelam

agnescr said:


> When I worked for the NHS as a cook we had a male physio in the canteen one day, you know the type really quick with the nasty remarks,well i was serving and he said"looks by the size of you that you have done more than taste the food" total silence in the queue, so I looked him up and down then replied " well if I really tried I could loose the weight but you will always be nasty" the others in the dining room broke into applause I never used the dining room again whilst I worked there, couldnt take what he handed out


Well said you!! I always think of the smart replies too late!


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> So glad we don't have poison ivy here!


Or do we call it something else??


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandi (AZ Sticks) has her Birthday today.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sandi!
> 
> And may this year bring much happiness!


Happy Birthday from me too. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> My family will only eat rasberry, strawberry & crabapple jam or jelly but when we were growing up mom made a jam by putting rhubarb in a crock & layering with sugar & letting it stand overnight, then it was cooked with rasberry jello. It was really good but I have no idea where the recipe went.
> My oldest son turns 30 today. We are going to the lake for supper with them. I made Pineapple Delight for his birthday cake.
> Its very hazy here again today, from the smoke, I guess, really ot & muggy, I was out in the garden most of the day.
> Melody, hope you get the mould issue sorted out soon, very nasty stuff.


Happy birthday to your son!
Now you know better than to mention something that sounds as delicious as Pineapple Delight cake and not give us the recipe.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Tbanks, Carol. I think we're on a rebound....I'm seeing my doctor and dentist next week and have been spending part of yesterday, last night and today just chilling and sleeping as much as I can. I think I went 4 days with about 5 hours of sleep so am enjoying my bed maybe just a little too much these past two days.
> 
> DD is doing well---will have IV antibiotics through a PIC line for 6 weeks, but knee is healing well and she's very mobile. The pain level is lower than it has been since surgery on July 2nd. Things are moving in the right direction.
> 
> Nephew is at Lutheran General in PICU and will be there for 3 weeks...family is hanging in there and baby Kyle is doing great...fever is under control and he's doing everything he should be at this age--he was born on 7/6 so is still a very little guy. His big brother is missing Mom and Dad--Grandma Linda and Grandpa Dan can only do so much. But, now that a schedule is set up--Mom and Dad are alternating between hospital and home and things are going much better. Both have been granted leaves under FMLA so they are available to give the boys the care they need.
> 
> Still very scary -- realize just how precious the ones in our lives are to us.


This is wonderful news!
Will continue to keep the family in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 10:15 ish here and thought I would sign on to catch up.
> 
> Caught up, thank you all for your advice and prayers.
> 
> Going to finish my hat, then I will post it when I have added the "face". It is going to be for the craft sale stuff. :thumbup:


What happened with the landlord and the mold?
And how was work since it was your first day back after resigning?
Don't leave us in suspense but I do look forward to your newest knitted creation.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

mjs said:


> I've tried Endeavour a few times and just don't care for it and sometimes can't figure out what is going on anyway.


After trying to watch one of them, I decided not to waste my time.
I really like the Inspector Lewis programs. I was really disappointed when at the end of the last show, he was resigning and his younger partner was leaving. I was afraid there wouldn't be any new ones. BUT I checked our PBS guide and there will be new ones in the fall. So I'm a happy camper!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> That is exactly what my comeback was TOO LATE. LOL
> I will make sure this person doesn't have to be disgusted any more by being a guest in my house. Think I may have plans for DH and I next time he calls.


I don't blame you. And I wouldn't even make up a decent excuse for not seeing him. I'd probably make up something so ridiculous it would be obvious that it was an excuse.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> This was said to me quite a while ago and it hurt so badly I never told people till now. Glad I got it out and it feels good to have friends who like you for who you are. I have stopped going to concerts and have had to force myself to do things for the sake of my marriage. Would prefer to stay home but life with DH is so public.
> 
> Here is a photo of DH and I at his publisher's stand at a conference. Probably about 12 yrs. ago. I don't remember this being taken.


We know you're a beautiful person no matter what size. The idiot who made that stupid remark might as well have said short people....tall people disgust him. He's obviously an idiot who doesn't deserve your notice!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic that Pat doesn't have to have any surgery or anything and that all seems to be going well there, and hoping that your results all come out great also.
> Hugs


Great news for Pat... re shirley ditto


----------



## sugarsugar

Bobglory said:


> Sorry to just jump right in the middle here again. I need the help of our prayer warriors. Why oh why is nothing ever as easy as dropping stitches lol.
> 
> My first grandchild was born at 5:44 on Sunday July 13. Its a boy! He is small and was induced a bit early due to his moms blood pressure and kidney function issues. He weighed in at 6 lbs 5 oz and measured 17 inches long.
> 
> He had a longgggg and labored journey into the world. I thought they should have done a c-section oh about 12 or 14 hours earlier, but what do I know. It's probably best I wasn't at the hospital what with proctologist charging a fortune to remove my feet from their asses and bail being so frightfully expensive .... But I digress.
> 
> It was a very long and difficult labor and birth and there were some complications. He was not breathing at birth and had to be resuscitated.
> 
> I am sure had he been able to talk, at that point he would have been screaming "PUT ME BACCCCCK".
> 
> He is in the neonatal intensive care unit and doing a bit better every day. Prayers upon prayers please. If his next tests are good they are going to try feeding him.
> 
> His mom required a transfusion in addition to treatment for the preeclampsia and is having kidney issues. She continues to improve daily. She is complaining about the food so we are definitely on the right track.
> 
> Please pray that things get a bit easier from here on out for the new family.
> 
> My son was a wreck and is doing much better. He is starting to see the humor in some of the craziness going on.
> 
> Prayers please. Love and hugs to all!
> 
> Gigi


Well congratulations for a start.  So sorry to hear that things didnt go so easily. I hope everything continues to improve for both mother and baby. Take care and good to hear from you.


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Saw the doctor today and he said everything looked and felt good but is sending me for a pelvic ultrasound on Tuesday so will know more then. I went in because ovarian tumors run in my family. I had a hysterectomy in 1997 but they left my ovaries hoping that would keep me off hormones. But the surgery sent my ovaries into shock and they stopped functioning so was on hormones anyway. I wish now they had removed them at that time.


I understand about the ovaries being left. When I had my hysterectomy, it was vaginal and he said afterwards that one ovary was so high he had to leave it. He didn't want to do surgery to get to it. I wish he had because within 5 years, it had a benign tumor on it and I had to have surgery anyway! Just a short reprieve.
Praying everything will be dealt with soon.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Julie did you see th epost on KP linking to a Gansy exhibition at a UK museum? http://www.sheringhammuseum.co.uk

ANd now to turn off the computer. See you all in th morning for me. Have mad ethe cheesecake for tomorrow- MAryanne started it for me, fortunatelly I heard and figured as it was for me I should help. She hadn't realised I was planning on doing it rectangular so had the base spread out in a large round pan. So almost organised for the engagement party. Have the present and the paper and card- usually remebr on the day that we need the paper and cards so very pleased with myself.

Plenty of people to talk to today at the show but very few sales. Would be nice if we could sell more over the weekend but the first goal is spreading the word about knitting and the Guild which we have done.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandi (AZ Sticks) has her Birthday today.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sandi!
> 
> And may this year bring much happiness!


Thanks again for the reminder, Julie!
Hope you have a wonderful birthday, Sandi, and the rest of the year and those that follow are all special!!
Birthday hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> In my head I'm tall, thin and glamorous, aged about 30, would even settle for 40 at a push!


Well, my dreaming days are long gone. These days I'm mostly praying for painfree days so I can knit!!
Well, also winning the lottery so I can hire a full time cook and housekeeper!! There are still some daydreams left!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> Sam, the rash is much better but not gone by any means!! Very few new blisters from the poison ivy (doc's diagnosis) after steroid injection at Urgent Care and prednisone and antihistamine scripts filled today. My left inner arm--upper and lower--look awful and may have some scarring in spots, plus some bruising and swelling in places.
> 
> A few new spots calling out for scratching are being ignored as much as possible. It seems that those that tried to move up to my face and scalp are gone. Thank God for that!! The back of my left ear was becoming quite annoying.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Good Heavens! You poor thing, so it was poison ivy after all.
So glad it isnt on your face. I hope it improves quickly.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Good Heavens! You poor thing, so it was poison ivy after all.
> So glad it isnt on your face. I hope it improves quickly.


Do you realise that we are on a different time zone to you? We talked to 2 women at the end of the day who told us it was after 5, checked our clocks no its only 10 to. . Then I said are you locals, no- they both thought we were on the same as EST. They just thought the start was very quite as a few exhibitors were walking around so they thought it was a few public and wondered why everyone was still hanging around there stalls. I was totally stunned that neither of them realised-and I assume they had arrived at least yesterday to set up etc. It wasn't one of my most subtle responses- 'didn't you know we were on a different time zone' in a stunned tone. Could have been worse I guess.

Maybe I'll get off the computer now!


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> My mum was only 5 foot tall and had all her kitchen units lowered by 3 inches. I got used to that and Mr P did the same for me. Those 3 inches make such a difference. X


I wonder what the people who move into our house next will think...the counters are standard, but our kitchen cupboards have been extended all the way to the ceiling rather than have soffits (DH is responsible for getting things out and putting things away to the top shelves). But, mirrors are hung high on the wall and shower heads are very high. Our DS and DDIL are quite tall too and they made sure that they did the same with their mirrors and shower heads when they built their house...they left the cabinets and counters at standard height though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks so much....but I give you permission to uncross your eyes...I'm worried that what my Mom used to say is true -- if you do that, they'll stay that way!



PurpleFi said:


> Rookie, so pleased that thing are moving in the right direction for everyone. I shall continue to keep everything crossed. X


----------



## sugarsugar

Up to page 73. Goodnight everyone.

I propose a ((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))


----------



## RookieRetiree

Although Springfield is our State capitol, it operates like a small town and as a teacher, DD has crossed paths with many of the residents. Her PT was a former neighborhood girl who came to the pool where DD managed and was lead lifeguard during many of the summers when she first moved down there. Most of the things were very just spur of the moment and I didn't do much cooking during my trips there this time around, but she's stocked well enough to get her through a couple of weeks except for fresh milk and bread and friends will be taking care of that for her and many will be dropping off meals. She has a great group of friends -- she's been down there teaching for almost 15 years and has a great support network. The new boyfriend is making points too with stopping by and offering to do things. He spent time with me in the surgical waiting area until he had to go to work.

Sadly, things aren't nearly that organized here at our house and it's something that I need to start tackling today.

I'll be talking to her today as she's scheduled to get discharged by 11:00 a.m. and has her first home health nurse appointment at 2:00 pm. I'm sure she's going to be glad to be home---but then will get very antsy to be out and about by next week, I'm sure. I told her it would br much easier if she would just let people wheel her around in a chair and she could use the carts at the grocery store and then she could go to the State Fair which is going on at the end of the month. We'll see which emotion wins out--her desire to be out and about or her stubborn pride about using a wheelchair.



KateB said:


> Glad she's on the mend and how lucky is she to have a mum who is so organised! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> So glad we don't have poison ivy here!


We aren't too bothered by it at our place by DBIL was clearing out a big patch of it at his house...not to all males---be sure to wash your hands very very well before going to the bathroom. I don't think I need to explain more.


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ms. Tess wrote:
When I encounter such nasty people, I simply smile and say People can diet for their weight issues, but, try as you will, you just can't fix stupid. =)

:-D :-D I've heard the saying that "once you go stupid, you can never go back" .


----------



## RookieRetiree

Most of the pants here are around 31"---one of my DSIL's is 5'9" but all leg...she needs a length of 36". She finds them almost impossible to find. She orders her jeans, but wears mostly dresses and skirts to work and being in Texas, she can get away with shorts and capri pants most of the year.



KateB said:


> Being 5' 8" I had the opposite problem! The best thing that happened was platform shoes as suddenly they made longer trousers. Even now most trousers are 29" or 30" inside leg and I need at least 31".


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have several things planned for the next few weeks. A trip up to WI for son's company picnic, the Chicago Yarn Crawl, the MW Stitches Show, DH's fishing trip to Canada, and a trip to the second wedding reception for niece in Katy, TX on August 30. After that, H.S. is back in session and DH is back at work and DGS is in full-day kindergarten and things will really settle down into a routine.



angelam said:


> I'm pleased to hear that your little great nephew is progressing well, also your DD. You have had so much on your plate just recently, please take care of yourself. You have another trip planned soon don't you? Get plenty of rest before this if you can. Hugs. x


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have two Chicago area guilds - one for crocheting and one for knitting. They always have a booth at the MW Stitches Show and I always stop by as I've been intrigued. But their meetings are quite a distance for me so I never took joining too seriously. But now that I won't have to be around nearly every day to care for DGS, I just may check in on that again. I think I'd really like getting certification, etc. -- but it's the learning opportunities that really peak my interest.



darowil said:


> Julie did you see th epost on KP linking to a Gansy exhibition at a UK museum? http://www.sheringhammuseum.co.uk
> 
> ANd now to turn off the computer. See you all in th morning for me. Have mad ethe cheesecake for tomorrow- MAryanne started it for me, fortunatelly I heard and figured as it was for me I should help. She hadn't realised I was planning on doing it rectangular so had the base spread out in a large round pan. So almost organised for the engagement party. Have the present and the paper and card- usually remebr on the day that we need the paper and cards so very pleased with myself.
> 
> Plenty of people to talk to today at the show but very few sales. Would be nice if we could sell more over the weekend but the first goal is spreading the word about knitting and the Guild which we have done.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'd have had the same not so subtle reaction.



darowil said:


> Do you realise that we are on a different time zone to you? We talked to 2 women at the end of the day who told us it was after 5, checked our clocks no its only 10 to. . Then I said are you locals, no- they both thought we were on the same as EST. They just thought the start was very quite as a few exhibitors were walking around so they thought it was a few public and wondered why everyone was still hanging around there stalls. I was totally stunned that neither of them realised-and I assume they had arrived at least yesterday to set up etc. It wasn't one of my most subtle responses- 'didn't you know we were on a different time zone' in a stunned tone. Could have been worse I guess.
> 
> Maybe I'll get off the computer now!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Your a beautiful part of his life why wouldn't they want you too?


Thanks Dawn. It is rather unusual. When we lived in Germany there was a concert once where they gave me flowers at the end of the concert too. Boy was I ever surprised. :shock: Liked the flowers but felt extremely shy and I am normally quite outgoing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I love this photo of you two---I think you are a very beautiful person!


Thanks Rookie. This is a beautiful place to learn how to take compliments.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Happy birthday to your son!
> Now you know better than to mention something that sounds as delicious as Pineapple Delight cake and not give us the recipe.
> Junek


It is such a difficult recipe, I don't know if I should share :lol:

Pineapple Delight

Grease 9 X13 pan.
Make Graham wafer crust -about 2.5 cups Graham wafer crumbs mixed with about 1/2 cup melted margerine ( I never measure this just add enough margerine to dampen the crumbs & enough crumbs to cover pan). Press into pan.

Filling

2 - 14 oz tins crushed pineapple drained very well
1 1/2 (1 liter) tubs Cool Whip( frozen whipped topping)
( my MIL used to whip real cream & sweeten with sugar)
Mix well place on crust.
Sprinkle with Graham cracker crumbs & refrigerate.

It is a pretty guilt free desert & the family think it's fancy
:lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Happy Birthday Sandi!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear and here was me just about to say- don't worry about size you look great to me- it is that old Carbs problem partly I think?- I know I eat far too many but they are cheap and filling.


So right Julie. Also, not enough exercise as all the weight gain came on with the bad back and being laid up and after the back got better the bad knees and from the knees to the ankles. One has to laugh as these are the parts of getting older they didn't tell us about. Guess it's like being a mother & or wife. You don't know till you do it. I never counted on physical problems. Kept it off till then.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well said Pacer.....me too. 


pacer said:


> One needs to look deeper than the outside of a person. Sometimes the beauty gets ugly quick and the not as beautiful gets more beautiful as one looks deeper. I would prefer to be the one who becomes more beautiful as one looks deeper than have outward beauty, but ugly on the inside. Fortunately, some people are blessed with beauty on the outside as well as the inside.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Or do we call it something else??


According to Wikipedia poison ivy only grows in North America and Asia....thankfully for us! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

ditto


Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photo of both of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will keep you in my prayers that the ultrasound shows no problems. They left my ovaries too and then ended up taking them out in a later surgery. Don't take hormones now either.


Sandy said:


> Saw the doctor today and he said everything looked and felt good but is sending me for a pelvic ultrasound on Tuesday so will know more then. I went in because ovarian tumors run in my family. I had a hysterectomy in 1997 but they left my ovaries hoping that would keep me off hormones. But the surgery sent my ovaries into shock and they stopped functioning so was on hormones anyway. I wish now they had removed them at that time.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Sorlenna. Of course I thought of my comeback too late. Wishing I had said that I found rude people disgusting. Perhaps best left unsaid. Let's just put it this way, it will be obvious how I feel about this person the next time we are to be together...We won't. All my spiritual aspirations have gone flown out the window.


Oh, I don't know...I used to have to be around someone who made me extremely uncomfortable (family member, so sometimes unavoidable, but I would have never been alone with said person) and anytime this person said anything to me, I'd just walk away and ignore all of it. I would not let my children be around this person, either. I decided that I would not let one person ruin my time with other family members. It did feel odd at first, but as time went by, I found that it worked and I was more at peace.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Actual received reservations is 20 but I know of 3 more that are definitely attending but haven't gotten in their form. That's an increase of 25% over last years. 


darowil said:


> How exciting. So how many is that now?


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandi (AZ Sticks) has her Birthday today.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sandi!
> 
> And may this year bring much happiness!


Happy Birthday from me too!!!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is such a difficult recipe, I don't know if I should share :lol:
> 
> Pineapple Delight
> 
> Grease 9 X13 pan.
> Make Graham wafer crust -about 2.5 cups Graham wafer crumbs mixed with about 1/2 cup melted margerine ( I never measure this just add enough margerine to dampen the crumbs & enough crumbs to cover pan). Press into pan.
> 
> Filling
> 
> 2 - 14 oz tins crushed pineapple drained very well
> 1 1/2 (1 liter) tubs Cool Whip( frozen whipped topping)
> ( my MIL used to whip real cream & sweeten with sugar)
> Mix well place on crust.
> Sprinkle with Graham cracker crumbs & refrigerate.
> 
> It is a pretty guilt free desert & the family think it's fancy
> :lol: :lol:


WOW!! It's so difficult....I might not ask my DD to make it!! LOL! 
How can you go wrong with those ingredients!?? love all of them!!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I almost kept up this week, not quite, but almost. 
We are headed out in just a bit to run back to Cheyenne yet again. Hope everyone has a great day. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} Y'all!!!!


----------



## purl2diva

I was 5'5" when I was younger and have always said that was my height when asked-on my driver's license, too. Now with all the doctors I've been seeing, I get measured everywhere and found out that I am 5'3". I had always thought my weight was reasonable for 5'5" but probably should be rethinking that for this new height.

DH is 6', sons are 6'4" and 6', daughters 5'10 and 5'5.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> According to Wikipedia poison ivy only grows in North America and Asia....thankfully for us! :lol:


It's one of those things like mosquitoes...you wonder what purpose they serve except to make people miserable!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Being 5' 8" I had the opposite problem! The best thing that happened was platform shoes as suddenly they made longer trousers. Even now most trousers are 29" or 30" inside leg and I need at least 31".


I wear men's jeans! I find that with my body shape (I am "straight"--have no curve at the waist), they fit me better and we have a choice with inseam lengths--I have the same problem with sleeves; they seem to think that a certain size means "shorter arms" when it doesn't!


----------



## Gweniepooh

this sounds so yummy......have copied.


Bonnie7591 said:


> It is such a difficult recipe, I don't know if I should share :lol:
> 
> Pineapple Delight
> 
> Grease 9 X13 pan.
> Make Graham wafer crust -about 2.5 cups Graham wafer crumbs mixed with about 1/2 cup melted margerine ( I never measure this just add enough margerine to dampen the crumbs & enough crumbs to cover pan). Press into pan.
> 
> Filling
> 
> 2 - 14 oz tins crushed pineapple drained very well
> 1 1/2 (1 liter) tubs Cool Whip( frozen whipped topping)
> ( my MIL used to whip real cream & sweeten with sugar)
> Mix well place on crust.
> Sprinkle with Graham cracker crumbs & refrigerate.
> 
> It is a pretty guilt free desert & the family think it's fancy
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep you in my prayers that the ultrasound shows no problems. They left my ovaries too and then ended up taking them out in a later surgery. Don't take hormones now either.


I had them take the ovaries when I had a hysterectomy in 2001,my mom & her sister both had breast cancer & her sister had ovarian cancer too. I had heard it was sometimes difficult to find the ovaries later & by the time ovarian cancer is found it is usually in later stages so decided they should go too. I take hormones, the lowest possible dose but without them I get terrible migraines.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy birthday, Sandi, hope you have a great day.

Had a very good birthday supper for DS,they(DS, DH & Sons FIL) were going to go fishing after supper but got a big storm. We got about 1" of rain overnight, glad fr that as things need a drink, I think with the wet spring the roots are not deep so can't take the heat.

Well, must get off here.hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm right there with you Cashmeregma.....always had to watch weight....once knees & hips went working out kind of plummeted and weight piled on. But you know....I've worked hard at accepting my rolls & pillows of flesh and feel good about myself inspite of being obese/fat/whatever you want to call it. True there are times that I feel unattractive but push through. I try to be a better person inside; far, far from perfect and never expect to be either; like Pacer said inside is more important anyway. If my size disgusts someone it is their issue not mine. Fortunate that DH loves me regardless of my size.  I think we ALL are beautiful people and our quirks and differences just add flavor to the mix. A thought just occurred to me....when we speak of children we see beauty in all of them but as adults we forget to do that too often.
Okay...off my soap box.


Cashmeregma said:


> So right Julie. Also, not enough exercise as all the weight gain came on with the bad back and being laid up and after the back got better the bad knees and from the knees to the ankles. One has to laugh as these are the parts of getting older they didn't tell us about. Guess it's like being a mother & or wife. You don't know till you do it. I never counted on physical problems. Kept it off till then.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sandi (AZ) did I miss your birthday???? I am so sorry if so. Please accept my belated wishes! I hope it was a wonderful day and that there are many many more. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, I am 5' and 157 pounds. I use to buy my slacks at Marshall's as they had petite department and good prices. But they have stopped carrying petite. Costco occasionally carries short.
Rookie, glad you are catching up on rest. Praying for little one.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Bobglory said:


> I am soooooo far behind ...... My apologies to everyone for not being up to speed. Prayers to all.
> 
> My DIL was discharged from the hospital late last night. Thank god they are only about 10 minutes from the hospital (and at this point they could navigate there in their sleep) as my new GS is still in the NICU. The new parents both have NICU bracelets so they can visit at any time day or night.
> 
> Adding insult to injury, apparently the hospital no longer validates parking and for what they charge, their "parking fees" should really be called ransom. They have you over a barrel as parking on the street would be equivalent to putting a flashing "steal me" sign in the window.
> 
> Aron (the soon to be spoiled absolutely rotten new GS) had a lumbar punch yesterday to make sure there is no infection before they stop his antibiotics. The tube from mouth to tummy is out and he had his first feeding yesterday.
> 
> This is hot off the presses ... My DS just texted me that Aron is out of the incubator and in an open air bassinet. He is drinking an ounce per feeding and might be moved out of NICU into the ICN (intermediate care nursery) at some point today.
> 
> Now comes the really scary part ..... In a few days (hopefully) these two new parents, who have both been told repeatedly by their respective mothers "if there is a god in heaven, you will have a child exactly like YOU!" are in for the ride of their lives. Who says revenge isn't sweet.....
> 
> Gigi


Gigi, great news about the little one, it is really fantastic that he is out of the incubator and able to eat! Having had a GD in the NIICU for 97 days, I understand the worry and fear. I drove 100 miles every other day to see her and the parking fees are outrageous, but worth every dime. By the way, our "tiny person" is now 27 months and acting like a typical 2 year old. Enjoy every minute with Aron and spoil him rotten! Prayers for you and the new parents, Paula


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274222-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

